# The New Positively Positive Thread of Positivity *13* BFPs!!!



## opera_lady24

Hi Ladies,

So my old thread "The Positively Positive Thread of Positivity" has gotten so buried that every time I post something new, it doesn't get bumped up. So, I decided to start a new thread. All the ladies who were apart of the last one are more than welcome to join again and anyone who doesn't know about the last one is welcome to join too!

This is a support thread for everyone who is TTC #1. We're all here to encourage and cheer each other on!

:dust:


----------



## Stinas

:flower::baby:


----------



## opera_lady24

Yay Stinas!!!! You and I are like old troopers in this game! We gotta stick together! :hugs:


----------



## opera_lady24

:oneofeach:And the list begins:

*opera_lady24*
*stinas* :bfp: !!!!!!!!! :oneofeach: :pink: :blue: !!!
*Toni8*
*Lionchild* 
*jennyb86uk*
*Kat S*
*NDTaber9211*
*Bumblebee2408* :bfp: !!!!!!!!
*Tink80* :bfp: !!!!!!! :pink:
*JenzyKY* :bfp: !!!!!!!! :blue:
*borr.dg.baby* :bfp: !!!!!!! :pink:
*baby1wanted* :bfp: !!!!!!!!
*zelly1*
*acs512*
*babysaa* :bfp: !!!!!! :blue:
*Frustrated42* :bfp: !!!!!!
*Puppymom* :bfp: !!!!!!
*JLMC* :bfp: !!!!!!
*CCMichelle*
*GingerPanda* :bfp: !!!!!!
*blsacevedo*
*Joy4eva*
*JJDreams*
*ttctomtom*
*Praying4bump*
*Kiki13* :bfp: !!!!!!
*wantanerd*
*wantabby* 
*gizette* :bfp: !!!!!!


----------



## Toni8

I want to join :) we're only two months in, I'm just hoping we get pregnant fast! You know, just like everyone else here :)


----------



## Lionchild

I'd love to join!! I try to stay positive every month, and most of the time it works. Dh and I are on month 8 ttc. 

Good luck ladies!! I'm here for you!! It's nice to know we are all trying for #1. There's something really special about that.


----------



## Stinas

Welcome new ladies! 
I hope you do get pregnant fast! 

Opera - Nice to have a clean fresh thread! Hope the other oldies join us too!
BTW - I had my frozen transfer this past wed! Hopefully this is it for me!


----------



## jennyb86uk

Hello! Can I join in! Could use some positivity at the minute!


----------



## Kat S

I'm 5 dpiui and in my TWW. COME ON, BABY!!! Testing Nov 6th (if I can wait that long).


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'd love to join this thread! How do you all stay positive when everything is weighing you down? I had a bad night last night and just couldn't stay positive. I am 1/2 way through my TTW and I just can't shake this "I'm out this month" feeling.


----------



## jennyb86uk

NDTaber9211 said:


> I'd love to join this thread! How do you all stay positive when everything is weighing you down? I had a bad night last night and just couldn't stay positive. I am 1/2 way through my TTW and I just can't shake this "I'm out this month" feeling.

Don't think of it as being out this month, think of it as you've done all you can!


----------



## opera_lady24

Welcome new ladies! You've joined a great thread!

@NDTaber....we just help each other remember the important things in life, like knowing that when it happens for us, it won't be a moment too soon or too late. Keep your chin up. This is our God-given right (or if you don't believe in God, scientifically, women's bodies just function this way!) 

@Stinas....Oh my goodness!!!! I have high hopes for you! Maybe we'll both get preggers this cycle and we can be bump buddies!!!!! GL!!! and :dust:


----------



## Lionchild

NDTaber9211 said:


> I'd love to join this thread! How do you all stay positive when everything is weighing you down? I had a bad night last night and just couldn't stay positive. I am 1/2 way through my TTW and I just can't shake this "I'm out this month" feeling.

I didn't keep track of my cycle this month, but if I O'd the same time that I usually do, I should be 8 DPO like you. Let's wait this one out together. 

I'm trying not to feel either way about our chances this month. I'm trying to stay neutral and be surprised with either outcome. Of course a BFP would be the better outcome, but either way I have no feelings about be lucky or unlucky this month. I hope you can shake the TWW blues. :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Ladies :hugs:! I am feeling better today and got my positivity back. Some moments I just feel blue. 

@Lionchild I'd love to be TWW buddies with you :flower:


----------



## Toni8

So I had a wonderful dream last night that I was pregnant! Lol now I just wish it was real. I havn't ovulated yet, but it should be any day now :) so excited!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Wow I love the name of the group!!

I'm hoping to stay positive me and my fiance have been trying for #1 for just over a year now with 3 losses but we're just about to undergo testing and get some help from hospitals so all is looking up now! So hi ladies think positive thoughts for me 

and babydust to all trying :dust:
xxxxx


----------



## Stinas

Welcome ladies!!!!!!

Opera - OMG that would be AMAZING!!!! I hope this cycle works out for both of us! If it does not for me, I have to start at square one....might even have DH take clomid for a few months, then do another TESE. I really hope it does not come down to that right now.


----------



## jennyb86uk

I'm in the middle of my first cycle after a miscarriage. I have no idea what to expect or how long it will last for, or whether I'll ovulate at all. Ordered a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor today. Will have to wait and see how it goes....


----------



## Stinas

Jenny - Good luck and sorry for your loss. I hear the CBFM are great!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Jenny 

I know when I've miscarried my babies the first month was usually more heavy but for the same amount of days but its different for each person. I am sorry for your loss but good luck with the CBFM I hope it works out for you
xxxxx


----------



## Tink80

Hi, ladies! Can I join too? Sometimes it's hard to be positive but I love the thought of us all supporting each other in this journey so we can keep our heads up and hope alive:flower:

I am 6dpo today and praying like mad this time I will finally get a BFP. 
Baby dust to you all you ladies...!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tink80 said:


> Hi, ladies! Can I join too? Sometimes it's hard to be positive but I love the thought of us all supporting each other in this journey so we can keep our heads up and hope alive:flower:
> 
> I am 6dpo today and praying like mad this time I will finally get a BFP.
> Baby dust to you all you ladies...!!! :dust::dust::dust:

Welcome Tink! DH and I have been TTC since June also. I hope this month is your :bfp: month!

:dust: to you!


----------



## Tink80

NDTaber9211 said:


> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies! Can I join too? Sometimes it's hard to be positive but I love the thought of us all supporting each other in this journey so we can keep our heads up and hope alive:flower:
> 
> I am 6dpo today and praying like mad this time I will finally get a BFP.
> Baby dust to you all you ladies...!!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Welcome Tink! DH and I have been TTC since June also. I hope this month is your :bfp: month!
> 
> :dust: to you!Click to expand...

Thanks and to you as well! :dust: Maybe we will get to be bump buddies!:thumbup:


----------



## opera_lady24

Welcome, welcome new ladies! I love seeing all these fresh faces (names)! Stinas and I so far are the only ones from the original thread but I'd love to share some encouraging thoughts with you about that last thread...

Every one of us stuck together, even after some ladies who had struggled for ages got pregnant, they stuck around the thread and encouraged those still trying to stay positive. So, at least in Stinas' and my case, we keep each other's hopes up. I truly hope that this new thread will be the same, especially when there are so many reasons and ways to get discouraged on this forum. All one has to do is look at the 1st tri forum to see how many women have lost their babies (SO sorry to those of you on this thread who have suffered a loss...I can't even begin to imagine how horrible that is).

But here we move on, keep our heads up, and are WOMEN (hear us ROAR!) who know they are capable, beautiful, and loved.

So keep up the positivity...b/c I truly believe those who THINK positive, TEST positive!


----------



## Tink80

That sounds lovely. I'd love to be a part of that.

I have so much inner conflict sometimes about getting my hopes up too high but then I had a talk with DH last cycle and I said "you know what? i've been pessimistic and it hasn't worked so if i get my hopes up and it hurts a little more then oh well. it'll be worth it if i open my heart completely, right?" and he was so sweet and said "go ahead and be hopeful hunny and i'll be here to pick up the pieces if you feel sad afterwards". My husband is just so great and would be a wonderful dad.

With that said, I had some spotting today (6dpo) which is VERY unusual for me so I am really being hopeful that it is IB b/c i'm not due AF till next weekend. As the day went on, I've gotten very nauseous now that it's nearing bedtime. I know it's so early but who knows, right? Fingers crossed!!

I hope we all get our BFPs very soon:flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Hi Everyone! Can I join in? I'm on my second cycle TTC.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi tink80, 
fingers crossed this month is your month  the slight bleed sounds positive so keep thinking positively & maybe you will see your positive :bfp: xxxx


----------



## opera_lady24

oooo Tink....that sounds very promising!

Welcome JenzyKY!

I've had a normal day today. My BBT shot way up today but I also got up later (accidentally) so I don't know if it's accurate. Goodness I hope so!


----------



## JenzyKY

Fingers crossed!!! 

I wish I had a normal day shift schedule so my temperatures would be correct. Unfortunately with nights I wake up at all different times so my chart looks crazy.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

:happydance:
Hello I would like to join too, this is our second cycle! I could use positive thoughts!
:blush:


----------



## opera_lady24

Welcome borr.dg.baby! I'll add you to the list. 

So, my temp went down again today (took it at the normal time) but then I stayed in bed after that b/c I slept terribly last night (I had this horrific mix of dreams, including one in which all the dust bunnies in my house turned into gianormous bugs that crawled up all my walls) and anyway, took my temp again and it was way high. That was after three more hours of sleep so I really don't know which one to keep on my chart. I've also had a pretty nasty backache today, like someone had a hook in my bellybutton and attached it to a string that was pulling out my back. Weird I know.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am pretty sure you keep the one you take at the normal time. Maybe the FAQ on FertilityFriend has something on that.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Opera the vivid dreams sound promising! Maybe you should consider the temp that is closer to the usual time of day you temp!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

opera_lady24: I agree with borr.dg.baby the vivid dreams sounds positive and when I was early pregnant with all mine I had the 'hook in the belly button sensation!'

I hope this is the month for your :bfp:

Fingers crossed 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## opera_lady24

Really Bumblebee?! I hope that's what it is for me!!! Today I've been weepy. Like cheesy stuff (I was listening to Christmas music today) made me tear up. Don't get it!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies can I join? Could use some positivity.... am on cd47 with no sign of AF and a BFN this morning :-(
My cycles are irregular but the longest they've been is 42 days
Am feeling fed up and need someone to pull me out of it!


----------



## opera_lady24

Welcome Baby1wanted! 

I know how you feel about the long cycles...and I'm just now discovering that I can't trust my BBTs! I'm a big advocate of listening to your body but I would definitely suggest seeing a doctor if you're going later than usual. Who knows, this could be it and you're just one of those lucky women who can't take HPTs or something else might go on. 

This is a positive thread, however, and I don't want to get you all worried. Lots of women are in your shoes, myself included. Just keep your head up and we'll be here for you when life gets you down!


----------



## jennyb86uk

Can I have some advice please ladies, I used an OPK this morning, and there was no second line at all, I'm really worried that I'm not going to ovulate this cycle. :(


----------



## opera_lady24

What CD are you?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I've heard that no second line at all on OPK is a faulty test! GL! :test: again!


----------



## Tink80

Ladies!! I got my BFP today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's faint but there:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01241 (640x480).jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 12









DSC01243 (640x480).jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## JenzyKY

That's not even a squinter!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies. Can I join you? Not sure when O'd but currently CD26 so should be due on within the next week. I had an awful few months of feeling very sorry for myself that it wasn't happening and crying all the time. I have been so positive this month so hoping that will show with a BFP

GL to everyone else xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks opera_lady - I have an appointment booked with my GP in a week for something else so if still no AF and BFN I'll definitely be telling him! Do you have quite irregular cycles too? I have endo and was on the pill for 15 years so think mine are a mixture of the endo and coming off the pill.... see my gynaecologist in a few weeks so going to see what he suggests.... 
:flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

Ooh and congrats Tink80 - fab news! :happydance:


----------



## Kat S

Tink80 said:


> Ladies!! I got my BFP today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's faint but there:cloud9:

AHHHHH!! Congratulations!! Whoo hoo!!:happydance:


----------



## opera_lady24

Yay!!!! Congrats Tink80!!! 

Welcome zelly1


----------



## Stinas

Welcome new ladies!!!!!

Tink CONGRATS!!!!!


No news here....still no power so been keeping busy trying to stay warm lol


----------



## JenzyKY

I love the new title of the thread! Hopefully there will be more BFPs soon!!


----------



## jennyb86uk

Congrats Tink! :D


----------



## JenzyKY

CBFM still said high this morning, but it is looking closer to peak!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Congratulations tink!!! That's wonderful news!! I finished o-ing now on tww we thought we'd give it one last shot before tests at the hospital. I feel more bloated whenever I eat and my breasts feel heavier but maybe I'm thinking into it too much good luck & babydust to all :dust: xxx


----------



## zelly1

Congrats again Tink x

Hi Ladies. Tested this morning and BFN. Still remaining positive as I wasn't sure if I ovulated CD14 or CD 21 as had ewcm both those days. I am CD28 today so AF could come next weekend. If no AF will test then x


----------



## baby1wanted

Good luck Zelly!
I'm out - AF got me this morning
Onwards and upwards to the next ridiculously long cycle!! :haha:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I am on TWW ladies and its driving me insane I find this is the worst part part of me wants to test anyway early but after miscarrying so many times makes me not want to test until late on so I don't find myself attached but again its just hard not to love seeing that BFP sign xxxx


----------



## opera_lady24

Stinas...you live on the east coast? I have family in NY (Long Island) and friends in the city. I hope you all are okay. I've heard that some truly messy stuff like looting is going on and state troopers having to defend gas stations. Is that true? The media really isn't covering the bad stuff. Kind of annoying actually. Anyway, I've been praying for you guys out there!

Hang in there Baby1wanted! Remember AF is a sign that your body is doing exactly what it's supposed to!

Bumblebee don't test early!!!! I did that and swore I saw lines on both but I'm positive I was imagining it (and I think the first one was an evap). 

GL zelly! :dust:

I'm 9 DPO today. I've had some pretty interesting signs but they can also be signs of progesterone too. TMI warning today after dtd (for fun lol) I wiped up blood. Not sure what that was about. I hope it was implantation blood that just didn't want to come out on its own! I went to my doctor yesterday to get my progesterone levels tested but I might have missed the window so unless I had a spike not sure if it will come back with good results. Last night I dreamt I was going into labor! Kind of weird and exciting all the same. I hope it means something lol!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Fingers crossed opera_lady24 that it is your month sending loads of :dust: your way and don't worry I won't test early its just very tempting 
xxxxx


----------



## JenzyKY

Good luck everyone in the TWW!!! Opera_Lady, FX for implantation bleeding and I hope you had an epidural in that dream haha!

I'm still waiting to O. Hopefully it is soon and my last two stressful nights at work haven't messed it up! The NICU babies are tiny but they can make you work awfully hard!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello Ladies!! I took a test this morning because I was feeling funky yesterday and my AF was very light last month. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1366721-bfp-line-eye-help-please.html

Please look at my pics and tell me if I have line eye???


----------



## Tink80

I see it, hon!! Woo hoo!!:happydance:


----------



## acs512

Hey lovely ladies! Mind if I join you?

My husband and I are on cycle 4 TTC. I've decided I need to surround myself with positive thoughts and people. :flower:

I'm currently on CD13 of 28. I should hopefully be in the TWW in the next two days.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Good luck acs152 I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :dust: xxx


----------



## opera_lady24

Welcome acs512! I'll add you to the list!

I think I see a line in all three pictures! Fuzzy but if I can tell it's there when it's fuzzy then it's probably there!!! Congrats borr! Let me know when you get a clearer bfp and I'll put a blinking one next to your name on the list!


----------



## Stinas

Opera - BFN here. Going to do IVF #2 sometime next year. Im tired of all this TTC stuff. This month will be 2yrs. I have had enough for the time being. 
I am in NJ. Just got my power back after 6 days. Very frustrating, but very blessed to have no damage. Two of my family members have homes down the shore and have no idea if they still have them. As of yesterday they made a temp bridge in order to get into that town, since the only access bridge was torn away by the storm. Most of the homes in that town were washed away. One side of the town was ocean and the other side was the bay, so most of the town was eaten up by water. Its a true shame since these are mostly million + homes. Its crazy how much damage was done all over the tri state area. A pure shame. Most of my friends still dont have power. Crazy I tell you. Those winds felt like a tornado. It was scary. Thank god we are all ok. Thanks for asking!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I had a blood test done today and :bfn: !!! Acording to FF I ovulated 15 days ago, I don't know what to make of this?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

borr.dg.baby said:


> I had a blood test done today and :bfn: !!! Acording to FF I ovulated 15 days ago, I don't know what to make of this?

BTW... I took a Clearblue today and BFP! Also I have 4 IC with BFP?


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey Borr...I just posted on your other thread but anyway, let me know if you'd like that flashy BFP sign next to your name on the list. I try to be sensitive about it. :hugs:

Hoping that everything works out for you!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Opera I think I am just going to call it a BFN for Oct, lets see what happens this month on the 24th and if AF does not show then I could say I was not seeing things haha


----------



## opera_lady24

Okay!


----------



## Lionchild

Tink80 said:


> Ladies!! I got my BFP today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's faint but there:cloud9:

Congrats!!! I know it's a little late, but I've just checked in for the first time since the 31st. How exciting!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Stinas said:


> Welcome new ladies!!!!!
> 
> Tink CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> 
> No news here....still no power so been keeping busy trying to stay warm lol

Oh my goodness. Were you affected by Sandy? I hope everything is ok out your way.


----------



## Lionchild

:


baby1wanted said:


> Good luck Zelly!
> I'm out - AF got me this morning
> Onwards and upwards to the next ridiculously long cycle!! :haha:

:hugs: We're here for you!


----------



## Lionchild

Stinas said:


> Opera - BFN here. Going to do IVF #2 sometime next year. Im tired of all this TTC stuff. This month will be 2yrs. I have had enough for the time being.
> I am in NJ. Just got my power back after 6 days. Very frustrating, but very blessed to have no damage. Two of my family members have homes down the shore and have no idea if they still have them. As of yesterday they made a temp bridge in order to get into that town, since the only access bridge was torn away by the storm. Most of the homes in that town were washed away. One side of the town was ocean and the other side was the bay, so most of the town was eaten up by water. Its a true shame since these are mostly million + homes. Its crazy how much damage was done all over the tri state area. A pure shame. Most of my friends still dont have power. Crazy I tell you. Those winds felt like a tornado. It was scary. Thank god we are all ok. Thanks for asking!


I'm sorry for what you had to go through, but I'm glad you're with power and safe.


----------



## Lionchild

I've been really busy with work, and this is the first time I had to check in. I hope everyone is having a good week so far.

AF is four days late. I started lightly spotting tonight, so I think I'm out. I'll know for sure tomorrow. I think all of the stress I had with work this month may have made me O late. I'm about to begin month 9 tic, and I'm starting to feel like I am really going to need you all on this thread. I've stayed positive so far, but I'm a little down today. I'm hoping it passes tomorrow. Good luck to all those in the waiting game!


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs::hugs: Lionchild

borr.dg.baby, FX for a positive in a few days!!!

I was real upset today as my DH came home today and told me he has a last minute conference that he is going to until Friday night. I haven't O'd yet so I'm hoping that we don't miss it. My cheapie OPK was almost positive tonight so hopefully we will still catch that eggy! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## acs512

Good luck to everyone! How is everyone doing?

Apparently according to FF I O'd on CD12, so I guess that makes me 3DPO. I'm not going to tell my husband just yet though... just in case FF moves my crosshairs. I'm feeling very positive this month. I'm going to try and not symptom spot and just have a positive attitude towards this TWW.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Everyone!

Well I'm starting to feel more positive now I am having a few symptoms now:
* Sore breasts and more noticeable nipples (lets put it that way haha :haha: )
* Stomach cramps on and off like period pains
* Tiredness and sleeping tonnes more than usual 
* and I know TMI but lots of CM which is not like me at all.

So here's hoping we are testing on the 12th so hoping its good news.

borr.dg.baby: I'm so sorry you're going through such a confusing time I went on your other thread and it honestly looked like a bfp to me. Sorry you're going through this and I hope you get the answers you need soon :hugs:

JenzyKY: Sorry you're DH is going away on conference hope you catch the eggy before he leaves for conference or he makes it back in time. FX'd for you hun and keep us updated xxxxx

Lionchild: Hope you're not out of the run yet this month but if you are we're here for you and keep your chin up for next month xxx

Baby1wanted: Sorry you're out this month but we're all here for you and I hope next month goes really well for you xxxxx


----------



## opera_lady24

Stinas! How did I miss your post? I'm glad you're safe but I'm sorry to hear about your family members' homes. I haven't really heard from my family but they were pretty far inland if you call living on Long Island inland. I'm sorry about all the TTC stress! I took some time off too for a bit and my body started working right. It was like I just had to let go of it and be content with who I am right now and then suddenly it was like my body switched on a light and decided I was ready. lol. If that makes any sense. But I completely understand where you're coming from! :hugs:

Lionchild glad to have you back!

Borr, acs, Jenzy...FX for you! It will all work out the way it's supposed to!!!

Bumblebee...thanks for the kind words to everyone!

So I tested with a frer this morning and got a really strong pinkish-white line immediately that stuck around for about 10 minutes, DH saw it clear as day, I walked away from the test for two minutes and when I returned it was gone! SO disappointing! I think it left a trace of pink behind but DH thinks I'm crazy. I've never gotten an evap line or anything that resembled a visible line. I don't know what it means. I'm probably going to test tomorrow and see what happens but I don't want to wait until tomorrow!!!! SIGH!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

opera_lady24: That's so exciting I hope it was your BFP and not just an evap I have my fingers crossed for you and hope tomorrows test is good news xxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Opera that is so exiting :test: again!! We are all exited for you! FX!


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies. Test again operas. CD 32 for me. On and off cramping and I 2 have lots of cm and a high closed cervix. Bring on Thursday


----------



## Tink80

Bumblebee, those symptoms sound really positive. FX'd for you!:thumbup:

Opera, that is so exciting!! Did you happen to take a pic? I am a total POAS addict so when I first started to see something I was uploading to countowntopregnancy.com and tweaking them myself and taking tests constantly because I am just out of control like that:haha: I really hope that line darkens up for you!:baby:

So yesterday I went to my GP to confirm the pregnancy and she said we were indeed pregnant and referred me to an OB for my first appt. at 8 weeks. They happened to be located just upstairs of my GP so I was able to walk the referral over and schedule myself which was nice .
We told our parents and our best friends and everyone else we are waiting until we are at least 10 weeks along..maybe later like 12, I don't know. 
It's a little nerve wracking to know about the risk at this stage but I'm trying not to think of it. And I feel okay with telling those select few b/c I know they would be supportive if, God forbid, anything should happen.

I am super bloated which I did not expect as I figured since baby is so tiny my body would stay the same...but I feel like I am just all puffed out. Did some reading and found out the bloat is normal and will probably go down later on. It's a bit embarassing to look like I'm several months preggers when my baby is only the size of a poppyseed:blush:

My boobs are also going crazy. I am in sports bras right now b/c otherwise it is just so painful. I also get queasy if I do not have a snack every few hours. Still got some pulling pains which I'm hoping is just my uterus getting accustomed to pregnancy.

Oh. And I've burst into tears several times over silly things. My poor hubby:haha:

Of course as long as the little bean stays healthy I will be happy to be miserable for the next nine months.:winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

This all sound so exiting Tink!!! That is just so great!! :hugs:


----------



## opera_lady24

Tink! Thanks for sharing! Please stick around this thread to update us all on how you're doing. The previous thread included baby pictures and everything! It was SO encouraging to everyone else and anyway, we like supporting you too!

I tested again and the same thing happened...pinkish-white line appeared right away and then disappeared, this time after about 5 minutes (I'm guessing the first lasted longer b/c it was FMU and this wasn't). Anyway I don't know what to think but my doctor called and confirmed that I ovulated!!!! That was the first time in over a year that I had a normal ovulation pattern and normal length cycle!!!

I'm nervous though b/c I'm spotting today. Asked the doc about it and they couldn't tell me either way just to keep an eye on it. Basically I could be pregnant or I'm getting AF. :witch: stay away!!!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Opera!!!!!!!! [email protected]!!!!!! FX this is it!!!!!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

OMG!! This sounds so promising Opera! The spotting could be IB or normal spotting for early pregnancy!!! Maybe you can get a different brand test???


----------



## JenzyKY

FX'd Opera!!!!!! I think you should try another test too!


----------



## opera_lady24

So I bought cheap target brand tests and CB digis for later. I have one frer left. The cheap ones are for tomorrow and maybe the next day so I don't have to drive myself crazy. The spotting turned brown!!!!! That's a good sign it's going away. If the evil :witch: were truly on her way that spotting would have only gotten heavier as the day progressed. I guess I just have to wait and see what tomorrow will bring!

I'm feeling SO positive ladies!!!! And the weird cramping sensations I'm feeling are still present, my nipples are sore (normally I only get stabbing pains elsewhere in my chest, never my nipples) I got winded walking up a flight of stairs today and felt extra tired. OMGosh! I've been waiting so long I can hardly believe I even ovulated let alone might be pregnant! SIGH! Tomorrow isn't coming fast enough. Maybe the election will keep my mind off things. Geez!


----------



## babysaa

opera_lady24 said:


> So I bought cheap target brand tests and CB digis for later. I have one frer left. The cheap ones are for tomorrow and maybe the next day so I don't have to drive myself crazy. The spotting turned brown!!!!! That's a good sign it's going away. If the evil :witch: were truly on her way that spotting would have only gotten heavier as the day progressed. I guess I just have to wait and see what tomorrow will bring!
> 
> I'm feeling SO positive ladies!!!! And the weird cramping sensations I'm feeling are still present, my nipples are sore (normally I only get stabbing pains elsewhere in my chest, never my nipples) I got winded walking up a flight of stairs today and felt extra tired. OMGosh! I've been waiting so long I can hardly believe I even ovulated let alone might be pregnant! SIGH! Tomorrow isn't coming fast enough. Maybe the election will keep my mind off things. Geez!

Good luck tomorrow!! Everything sounds promising...keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## opera_lady24

Thanks babysaa...would you like to be added to the positivity list?

So today's test was a BFN but I'm holding out hope b/c my temp spiked way high today. Kind of random actually. So that's after a couple days (really only one day and some post-coital...sorry if tmi!) of light spotting in which yesterday was my lowest post-o temp. That being said, it would appear on my chart that I might have implanted yesterday so today's test would have been a BFN. Don't worry, I have enough tests to last 4 more days and AF is due tomorrow!!!!


----------



## zelly1

opera_lady24 said:


> Thanks babysaa...would you like to be added to the positivity list?
> 
> So today's test was a BFN but I'm holding out hope b/c my temp spiked way high today. Kind of random actually. So that's after a couple days (really only one day and some post-coital...sorry if tmi!) of light spotting in which yesterday was my lowest post-o temp. That being said, it would appear on my chart that I might have implanted yesterday so today's test would have been a BFN. Don't worry, I have enough tests to last 4 more days and AF is due tomorrow!!!!

Good luck. I'm testing tomorrow and preparing for a bfn


----------



## Tink80

Opera, how exciting!:happydance: I had IB on 6dpo and I didn't get a faint positive till 9dpo so you are definitely still in the game!!:winkwink:

I got a little brown spotting yesterday and it terrified me! It wasn't even enough to need a pantyliner but I was SO SCARED..I just started bawling..but I reassured myself by reading about spotting in early pregnancy and reading other girls posts about it and it seems to be dissapearing now. I know it's supposed to be normal but once it happened for real I was really trying to keep it together and not have a breakdown!! lol...i feel better now though..i took a frer just to prove to myself everything was probably fine and the test line was darker than the control so i think that helped calm me down too.


----------



## opera_lady24

FX for you zelly! What DPO are you?

Tink...b/c of what I've been going through I've read a lot about bleeding in early pregnancy (just incase) and anyway most blood be it brown, pink, red or clotty, comes from your cervix. Brown blood is old, so it could have been left over from your IB or your cervix getting irritated in some way. Bowel movements and sex can also cause this to happen. Either way, it's perfectly normal!

Don't worry! I'm glad you were able to calm yourself down with the frer and remember we're here too! :hugs:


----------



## Tink80

Thanks, honey. Actually it was only after I had a bowel movement:blush: which was a select few times b/c I'm constipated (sorry if tmi) so I agree I think it's my cervix. My cervix has been feeling kind of tender down there even though we haven't had sex and I haven't been checking CP..I think I am just one of those women that has a sensitive cervix with all the extra blood flow pregnancy brings. I hope so anyway!


----------



## JenzyKY

I think a little spotting is OK but I can see how that would be petrifying! FX'd it completely stops for you.

Still no O for me but maybe its getting closer? My body is a mystery to me after stopping birth control.


----------



## zelly1

opera_lady24 said:


> FX for you zelly! What DPO are you?
> 
> Tink...b/c of what I've been going through I've read a lot about bleeding in early pregnancy (just incase) and anyway most blood be it brown, pink, red or clotty, comes from your cervix. Brown blood is old, so it could have been left over from your IB or your cervix getting irritated in some way. Bowel movements and sex can also cause this to happen. Either way, it's perfectly normal!
> 
> Don't worry! I'm glad you were able to calm yourself down with the frer and remember we're here too! :hugs:

Thanks. Not 100% sure when od but think it was cd24 as had lots ewcm so tomorrow be 11 or 12 dpo. What bout u?

Tink - oh bless u. I would freak to but sounds perfectly normal xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY I am waiting to O too, doing OPK for the first time this month. Today's morning one was a little darker, waiting to see how today's pm one goes... Also my temps have been going up... I am exited to see if I do O, I don't know if I do, kinda nervous


----------



## babysaa

opera_lady24 said:


> Thanks babysaa...would you like to be added to the positivity list?
> 
> So today's test was a BFN but I'm holding out hope b/c my temp spiked way high today. Kind of random actually. So that's after a couple days (really only one day and some post-coital...sorry if tmi!) of light spotting in which yesterday was my lowest post-o temp. That being said, it would appear on my chart that I might have implanted yesterday so today's test would have been a BFN. Don't worry, I have enough tests to last 4 more days and AF is due tomorrow!!!!


Yes that would be great! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi Ladies, I have been reading the posts on here and I would love to join the discussion.

I'll tell you a little about my story. My DH and I first started ttc about 4 years ago and tries for 13 months with no luck and then I got a BFP which ended at 8 weeks with a miscarriage. I couldn't keep ttcing after that I was heart broken and didn't feel like I could take that risk again. Now we are on our 2nd cycle of ttcing once again. I'm on 3dpo now and just hoping this is our cycle. Would love a positive forum to talk with other women. Positive thoughts would definitely be good for me right now!


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies. Tested this morning and BFN I initally thought I saw something but when I went back it was stark white!!

Going to re test on Sunday if no AF xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome Frustrated42!!! I hope you get your BFP soon! :dust:


----------



## zelly1

Well ladies looks like Im out for this month. Just went to loo and when I wiped there was small amount brown on the tp. Annoyed I wasted a test now.
Onto cycle no 12 :cry:

GL to those who are still to test xx


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi Borr thanks so much.


----------



## opera_lady24

Welcome Frustrated42! You've come to the right place!!!!

Zelly I'm sorry about AF! Just remember the :witch: is supposed to happen and if she does it more than likely means you're ovulating! (Unless you're on progesterone) It also means your uterus is nice and healthy for a baby to implant come next cycle! Always think on the bright side...it will keep you going. I know - I've been at this for more than a year. More than two just trying to figure out what's up with my body. 

So today's test might have been the start to a BFP. It was SOOO super faint, not even worth taking a picture. It even took DH 4-5 close looks before he agreed he saw something. It came up immediately too. Later I took the test apart and I'm thinking it was the indent but who knows! DH doesn't want me to test again until Monday...I'm thinking I can't possibly wait that long and will test again on Saturday. 

Anyway, AF is due today and there's absolutely no sight of her. (Yay!) If I'm right in thinking that I implanted on 12DPO then 14DPO would probably still be pretty early. We'll see. I hate that I'm so late in the game!


----------



## zelly1

opera_lady24 said:


> Welcome Frustrated42! You've come to the right place!!!!
> 
> Zelly I'm sorry about AF! Just remember the :witch: is supposed to happen and if she does it more than likely means you're ovulating! (Unless you're on progesterone) It also means your uterus is nice and healthy for a baby to implant come next cycle! Always think on the bright side...it will keep you going. I know - I've been at this for more than a year. More than two just trying to figure out what's up with my body.
> 
> So today's test might have been the start to a BFP. It was SOOO super faint, not even worth taking a picture. It even took DH 4-5 close looks before he agreed he saw something. It came up immediately too. Later I took the test apart and I'm thinking it was the indent but who knows! DH doesn't want me to test again until Monday...I'm thinking I can't possibly wait that long and will test again on Saturday.
> 
> Anyway, AF is due today and there's absolutely no sight of her. (Yay!) If I'm right in thinking that I implanted on 12DPO then 14DPO would probably still be pretty early. We'll see. I hate that I'm so late in the game!

Thank u. I'm hoping it might b implantation as not much and some pink to. Will know tomorrow as af usually comes day after spotting. Also not had norm pms symptoms such as being teary over the slightest thing and cramping. We shall c. Might b just clutching onto something.

Exciting news for you. When are you going to test again? X


----------



## JenzyKY

How exciting Opera!! Fingers crossed Zelly that its just IB. Welcome Frustrated!!

I got yet another high on my monitor. Maybe I'm not going to O this month? Or maybe I'll be a late O and my Dh will be back home!


----------



## zelly1

JenzyKY said:


> How exciting Opera!! Fingers crossed Zelly that its just IB. Welcome Frustrated!!
> 
> I got yet another high on my monitor. Maybe I'm not going to O this month? Or maybe I'll be a late O and my Dh will be back home!

Thanks. Fxd and u do o and u can catch the eggy x


----------



## Frustrated42

Thanks everybody for welcoming me.

Opera so exciting for you. Hope you get that BFP on Saturday, will be praying for you.


----------



## zelly1

Af has arrived. With awful back pain! Gl to the rest of u x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I'm sorry Zelly!!!!


----------



## opera_lady24

Sorry Zelly! Keep your chin up! :flower:

I'm just waiting until tomorrow to test again. No news here really other than AF is definitely late and she's nowhere to be seen and I'm having the same general symptoms, and my chart, amazingly, is beginning to look triphasic. 

Anyone else? How is everyone doing?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Your chart does look great Opera... I am confused about my OPKs... Been getting positives and negatives... can u ladies take a look? Maybe I am testing too early in the morning? (I am not using FMU)

Chart and progression...


----------



## opera_lady24

After looking at the pics I'm not sure any of those OPKs are positive. I'm pretty sure the test line has to be just as dark if not darker than the control line. Most of those test lines look lighter. That could be the picture too though. If you're CD 14 then I'd keep testing midday-early evening and bd just in case to cover yourself just incase you do ovulate and your OPKs missed it. LH surges (which is what OPKs are detecting) can happen so quickly that it's possible to have a possible positive OPK in the morning and then a negative one in the evening of the same day. GL! and :dust: for you!


----------



## opera_lady24

wow...that was a rather repetitive reply. Sorry about all the extra words! I should have proofread that!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Opera... It's so hard to get good pics for any type of pee stick, but the lines I would say are the same shade of the control, only the ones that say CD13am and the one CD14am... Therefore I'm inclined to think that it's too early in the morning to test.. I will start testing now at 2pm and 6pm. I don't think I have ovulated yet because of my temps too??


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey ladies!

Zelly sorry you're out of the game but this month think positive though next month could be your month  

No updates really hear no symptoms but no sign of AF and normally by now i've got quite bad cramping so just not sure this month??
xxxxx


----------



## JenzyKY

Zelly hope the pain goes away! That's the worst part of af! Opera, hope the test goes awesome today!!


----------



## acs512

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well! Fingers crossed for everyone who's testing today!!

FF friend moved my crosshairs from Oing last Saturday to Monday... so as of now I'm 5dpo instead of 7dpo. I'm not really sure as my temperature has been a stable 97.73 the last 3 days. I cannot wait until I can test, but I'm going to be good and at least wait it out to 10-11dpo this time. 

Do any of you lovely ladies mind taking a look at my chart and telling me what you think? Is it possible that FF might move my crosshairs back to CD12 or do you agree with CD14?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f0396/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I would go with CD12!! That's weird that FF moved it..


----------



## acs512

borr.dg.baby said:


> I would go with CD12!! That's weird that FF moved it..

That's what I would think too if I was looking at someone else's chart. Oh well, I'm either 5dpo or 7dpo. Doesn't really change much of anything, haha.


----------



## puppymom

acs, I would have said CD 12 as well, but know why FF moved it. It is basing it on the fact that CD 15 is your last day of wet CM. I would bet that if you were not putting your CM in at all, CD 12 is what it would have stayed at.


----------



## opera_lady24

acs I think puppymom is right about if you removed the cm from your chart, FF would more than likely move it back to cd12. That's early O though, but looking at your temps I'd definitely say cd12. Anyway, you might want to get a new battery for your thermometer b/c flat temps are very unusual. 

So test was BFN again this morning but I took my temp at the usual time and it went up again. Check it out. I'm going to test again on Monday b/c I only have CB digis left in my cupboard. If it's BFN on Monday I'm going to throw something! lol! Then I'll call my doctor and get a blood test done b/c I'm 1-2 days late now and absolutely no sign of AF!!! So frustrating!


----------



## acs512

puppymom said:


> acs, I would have said CD 12 as well, but know why FF moved it. It is basing it on the fact that CD 15 is your last day of wet CM. I would bet that if you were not putting your CM in at all, CD 12 is what it would have stayed at.

You're right. I took out my CM information for CD14 and FF moved my O date back to CD12. I didn't think of that, but it does make a lot of sense.

Opera - FX for your BFP on Monday!! Your temps look good :) I'm going to go out and buy a new thermometer today because I do find it very hard to believe that I've stayed the same the last 3 days.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Opera your chart is looking good! Can't wait until you test! I will keep my FX for you!


----------



## zelly1

Good luck Monday opera. Hope you get your Bfp xx


----------



## puppymom

Good luck, Opera, your chart is looking good! 

I hope you all don't mind that I have sort of allowed myself to join in on this thread! I have PCOS and have been off BCP for over a year now - just finishing off some final testing before I start Clomid.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome puppymom!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Welcome Puppymom!! FX for no AF and a BFP monday Opera!!


----------



## acs512

Welcome puppymom!!


----------



## Frustrated42

Welcome puppymom! 

I'm on 6dpo and haven't notice much of anything. Some cramping and I can smell things so much better now. Anyone else have this happen to them.


----------



## opera_lady24

Welcome Puppymom! I have pcos too! There is hope. I'm sure of it! I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Lionchild

opera_lady24 said:


> acs I think puppymom is right about if you removed the cm from your chart, FF would more than likely move it back to cd12. That's early O though, but looking at your temps I'd definitely say cd12. Anyway, you might want to get a new battery for your thermometer b/c flat temps are very unusual.
> 
> So test was BFN again this morning but I took my temp at the usual time and it went up again. Check it out. I'm going to test again on Monday b/c I only have CB digis left in my cupboard. If it's BFN on Monday I'm going to throw something! lol! Then I'll call my doctor and get a blood test done b/c I'm 1-2 days late now and absolutely no sign of AF!!! So frustrating!


I've been catching up on all the posts. I'm so excited for you Opera!!! I hope the witch stays away!!! I can't wait to hear what happens Monday!


----------



## gizette

SO,um- I had several negatives leading up to today, as well as a negative today.
And then I got this little gem
https://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp340/lcjkupke/Positive.jpg

AHHHH!!! What does this mean!?!?!


----------



## Lionchild

Welcome puppymom, and anyone else who recently joined, who I may have missed!

I'm sorry I have been so inconsistent with staying on top of the posts. DH and I just bought our first home, and we have been moving and unpacking. It's great because it's keeping me from thinking too much about ttc, but it's also a little stressful.

AF came 5 days late, which means I O'd late for the third time in 9 months. My cycle was 35 days instead of 30. I really think it's stress. I don't know how not to be stressed. I extremely busy, and I worry about everythingI always have.

I'm on cd6 of cycle 9 ttc. I usually don't O until cd18 or 19, so I've got a while before anything exciting happens this month. I do enjoy this part of the month because DH and I seem to be more relaxed and carefree in the bedroom. hehe

Anyway, I'm really rooting for all you ladies who are waiting to get your BFP's this cycle! I hope every single one of you gets to see that beautiful second line (the one that many of us squint for and never see month after month)! Thank you for all being so supportive and wonderful! Let's go November!!


----------



## gizette

Lionchild said:


> Welcome puppymom, and anyone else who recently joined, who I may have missed!
> 
> I'm sorry I have been so inconsistent with staying on top of the posts. DH and I just bought our first home, and we have been moving and unpacking. It's great because it's keeping me from thinking too much about ttc, but it's also a little stressful.
> 
> AF came 5 days late, which means I O'd late for the third time in 9 months. My cycle was 35 days instead of 30. I really think it's stress. I don't know how not to be stressed. I extremely busy, and I worry about everythingI always have.
> 
> I'm on cd6 of cycle 9 ttc. I usually don't O until cd18 or 19, so I've got a while before anything exciting happens this month. I do enjoy this part of the month because DH and I seem to be more relaxed and carefree in the bedroom. hehe
> 
> Anyway, I'm really rooting for all you ladies who are waiting to get your BFP's this cycle! I hope every single one of you gets to see that beautiful second line (the one that many of us squint for and never see month after month)! Thank you for all being so supportive and wonderful! Let's go November!!

Congrats on the new house, exciting!


----------



## Lionchild

gizette said:


> SO,um- I had several negatives leading up to today, as well as a negative today.
> And then I got this little gem
> https://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp340/lcjkupke/Positive.jpg
> 
> AHHHH!!! What does this mean!?!?!


It looks like a really good sign!!! Hold your pee for 4 or 5 hours and take another one!!! Yippee!! I hope this is it for you!!:happydance:


----------



## gizette

Lionchild said:


> gizette said:
> 
> 
> SO,um- I had several negatives leading up to today, as well as a negative today.
> And then I got this little gem
> https://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp340/lcjkupke/Positive.jpg
> 
> AHHHH!!! What does this mean!?!?!
> 
> 
> It looks like a really good sign!!! Hold your pee for 4 or 5 hours and take another one!!! Yippee!! I hope this is it for you!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I am TERRIFIED it's not real! 
It's only our first month but I don't think I can handle not really being pregnant after having a positive. My period is due 14th ish


----------



## opera_lady24

Welcome gizette....I'll add you to the list! That test looks promising. Does the second line have color?

Lionchild congrats on the house!!!! DH and I are working towards getting our first house. We're about 6-10 months out before we can get pre-approved but I'm hoping things will work out! 

I'm nervous about tomorrow's test. I only have CB digis and I just don't want it to read "not pregnant" especially when my temps are still high and I'll be 18DPO tomorrow and AF is nowhere in sight. I still have the same weird cramping/ sore muscles in my lower abs and the last two days I've been weeing a ton more than usual. Sigh! 

And then I'm nervous that if I am pregnant but it's not showing up on tests that my hcg levels are too low. It's super frustrating. I feel like I should have gotten my positive by now!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!! :dust:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey Ladies well tested this morning and BFN :-( still no sign of AF at all though must be having a weird month xxxx


----------



## JenzyKY

I peaked on my monitor and have a positive OPK!!! So excited!!

Will be thinking of you Opera tomorrow! Sorry Bumblebee for the BFN :(. Gizette FX it gets darker.


----------



## gizette

opera_lady24 said:


> Welcome gizette....I'll add you to the list! That test looks promising. Does the second line have color?
> 
> Lionchild congrats on the house!!!! DH and I are working towards getting our first house. We're about 6-10 months out before we can get pre-approved but I'm hoping things will work out!
> 
> I'm nervous about tomorrow's test. I only have CB digis and I just don't want it to read "not pregnant" especially when my temps are still high and I'll be 18DPO tomorrow and AF is nowhere in sight. I still have the same weird cramping/ sore muscles in my lower abs and the last two days I've been weeing a ton more than usual. Sigh!
> 
> And then I'm nervous that if I am pregnant but it's not showing up on tests that my hcg levels are too low. It's super frustrating. I feel like I should have gotten my positive by now!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!!!! :dust:

Faint pink, in person. DH saw it too so I know I've not gone crazy :)
Not getting darker, in fact today it is negative...but I'm in the worst pain from back pains EVER. I'm still hopeful.
Congrats on the soon to be house!



Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hey Ladies well tested this morning and BFN :-( still no sign of AF at all though must be having a weird month xxxx

So sorry for the BFN and no AF....maybe there is still hope?


----------



## Lionchild

opera_lady24 said:


> Welcome gizette....I'll add you to the list! That test looks promising. Does the second line have color?
> 
> Lionchild congrats on the house!!!! DH and I are working towards getting our first house. We're about 6-10 months out before we can get pre-approved but I'm hoping things will work out!
> 
> I'm nervous about tomorrow's test. I only have CB digis and I just don't want it to read "not pregnant" especially when my temps are still high and I'll be 18DPO tomorrow and AF is nowhere in sight. I still have the same weird cramping/ sore muscles in my lower abs and the last two days I've been weeing a ton more than usual. Sigh!
> 
> And then I'm nervous that if I am pregnant but it's not showing up on tests that my hcg levels are too low. It's super frustrating. I feel like I should have gotten my positive by now!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!!!! :dust:


It's awful to have the test stare back at you with those words that read "Not Pregnant." I've experienced that too many times (including this past month when AF was five days late). Of course as soon as I use one of those expensive tests, AF shows up a few hours later. Figures. You are still early though, so it is quite possible that your levels aren't high enough yet. It's good that you've waited a few days to test so that they have time to build your levels if you are indeed +. I really hope you are and that you get your BFP tomorrow morning! We'll be eagerly awaiting your update. Lots of BD!


Buying a home has been stressful but also fun. It's exciting to wake up every morning in our house and realize it's really ours. Every room is accounted for except the one we are hoping to make the baby's room if we ever get lucky. I'm not doing anything to it until we get our BFP. Ok, if nothing happens a year from now, I may do something with it, but hopefully that won't be the case. I hope you are able to find your perfect home once you and your DH are ready.


----------



## Lionchild

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!! :dust:[/QUOTE]
Faint pink, in person. DH saw it too so I know I've not gone crazy :)
Not getting darker, in fact today it is negative...but I'm in the worst pain from back pains EVER. I'm still hopeful.


Keep us updated, gizette! GL!! I hope that line comes back!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I'm still trying to be hopeful period is 2 days late only slight spotting yesterday evening but I am now 16dpo and I normally only have 26 day cycles weird?? But both clearblue digi tests say 'not pregnant' don't really know if i'm still in the running or not xx


----------



## opera_lady24

Yep, clearblue read "not pregnant" Ugh!!!! I'm 18DPO today. This is getting on my nerves. My bbs have been progressively hurting more as the days pass by too. It's annoying really. I'm going to call my doc today (hopefully they're open) and schedule a blood test. I should have seen AF by now but I've had 18 days of high temps. ARG!!!

I guess I need some positivity today. 

Lionchild, I really hope after what you said AF doesn't show up after I wasted an expensive test!!! 

Bumblebee I know how you feel. Really, I do!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey opera FX'd you get everything sorted at the doctors 

I feel the same right now i'm going to give it until i'm a week late and if nothing then i'm going to call my doctors xxxx


----------



## Tink80

Hi, girls!

Gizette, I hope your line shows up again. FX'd!:thumbup:

Bumblebee, maybe the spotting means you just implanted late and that's why nothing's shown up yet on the tests?:flower:

Opera, been thinking about you. Sorry for the BFN this morning but 18 days of high temps sounds really great...the TCOYF book says that just about guarantees a pregnancy. Maybe the ClearBlue just can't pick it up yet. I didn't get a positive on the digital until almost a day after my BFP. Calling the doctor sounds like a good idea. Maybe they can see something in bloodwork!:hugs:

Baby dust all around :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gizette

JenzyKY said:


> I peaked on my monitor and have a positive OPK!!! So excited!!
> 
> Will be thinking of you Opera tomorrow! Sorry Bumblebee for the BFN :(. Gizette FX it gets darker.

Not only is it not darker, it's gone :( But I am glad you have a + OPK!


Lionchild said:


> Hope everyone else is doing well!!!! :dust:

Faint pink, in person. DH saw it too so I know I've not gone crazy :)
Not getting darker, in fact today it is negative...but I'm in the worst pain from back pains EVER. I'm still hopeful.


Keep us updated, gizette! GL!! I hope that line comes back!![/QUOTE]
I had really intense back pain yesterday too! Honestly, your whole situation sounds like mine. FX'ed!



Bumblebee2408 said:


> I'm still trying to be hopeful period is 2 days late only slight spotting yesterday evening but I am now 16dpo and I normally only have 26 day cycles weird?? But both clearblue digi tests say 'not pregnant' don't really know if i'm still in the running or not xx

I hate that, not knowing if it's really over. I thought I was, now I'm sure I'm not. And DH doesn't want me drinking wine until we know :(


opera_lady24 said:


> Yep, clearblue read "not pregnant" Ugh!!!! I'm 18DPO today. This is getting on my nerves. My bbs have been progressively hurting more as the days pass by too. It's annoying really. I'm going to call my doc today (hopefully they're open) and schedule a blood test. I should have seen AF by now but I've had 18 days of high temps. ARG!!!
> 
> I guess I need some positivity today.
> 
> Lionchild, I really hope after what you said AF doesn't show up after I wasted an expensive test!!!
> 
> Bumblebee I know how you feel. Really, I do!

:hug:



Tink80 said:


> Hi, girls!
> 
> Gizette, I hope your line shows up again. FX'd!:thumbup:
> 
> Bumblebee, maybe the spotting means you just implanted late and that's why nothing's shown up yet on the tests?:flower:
> 
> Opera, been thinking about you. Sorry for the BFN this morning but 18 days of high temps sounds really great...the TCOYF book says that just about guarantees a pregnancy. Maybe the ClearBlue just can't pick it up yet. I didn't get a positive on the digital until almost a day after my BFP. Calling the doctor sounds like a good idea. Maybe they can see something in bloodwork!:hugs:
> 
> Baby dust all around :dust::dust::dust:

Thanks, always next cycle..

:dust:


----------



## JenzyKY

Opera, do you have a different test? The digitals don't pick up til around beta of 50 right? Have you tried a FRER?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Did an frer negative!! Again!! So fed up now xx


----------



## Tink80

:hugs: Gizette and Bumblebee


----------



## opera_lady24

Yep, tried a frer at 16DPO...it was negative. Then the CB digi at 18DPO and it was negative, though I took it apart and there was a second line, not even a squinter. It's annoying really. I have a doc appointment on Thursday and I'm officially out of tests and waiting on a paycheck to get more.

Hugs to everyone whose going through something similar!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Opera GL with your doctors appointment! let us know!


----------



## Tink80

Opera, I hope you get some answers :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey opera hope you get some answers soon I am waiting until i'm a week late to contact doctors for blood tests I'm tempted to ask my mum to do it as she's a phlebotomist and draws bloods and does the tests at work its just soooo tempting :haha: 
xxxxx


----------



## JenzyKY

FX everyone who is late for AF. Hope the blood tests come back positive!!!

I'm pretty sure I've ovulated. Hope my temp tomorrow goes even higher!!


----------



## puppymom

Hey Ladies! Had my HSG test today, and tubes are clear, so will have an appointment with my doctor in a couple of weeks to determine next steps.


----------



## Lionchild

opera_lady24 said:


> Yep, tried a frer at 16DPO...it was negative. Then the CB digi at 18DPO and it was negative, though I took it apart and there was a second line, not even a squinter. It's annoying really. I have a doc appointment on Thursday and I'm officially out of tests and waiting on a paycheck to get more.
> 
> Hugs to everyone whose going through something similar!


GL!!! You're definitely still in it!


----------



## Lionchild

Gizette- You crack me up how you mentioned not being able to drink wine. That would irritate me too. It's like either give me my BFP or let me drink wine, dam**t. I hope you get to see that line again!! GL!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Did an frer negative!! Again!! So fed up now xx

I hope you get some answers soon Bumblebee. GL!! I hope the hormone is just too small to catch yet.


----------



## Lionchild

Since we're all going to be hanging out together through the good and the bad on this thread, I'd love to know more about each of you. 

How old are you (and your partner)? How long have you been with your partner? How long have you been ttc #1? Have you ever had a BFP? Do you have known factors that may affect your ability to conceive? If so, how and when did you find this information out?

I understand these may be too personal, but feel free to answer any or all of them if you'd like. Maybe it will keep our minds off waiting for our BFP and positive OPKs for a day or so.

To start, I guess I'll answer the questions I asked you all.

I'm 31 and my husband is 32. We have been together for ten yearsmarried almost 5. We have been ttc for 9 months, but I have been off bcp for 4 years (and no surprises). I think I did a pretty good job at natural prevention, and I'm hoping that's the reason for no surprises before ttc. No BFP yet for us. I've had an ultrasound and progesterone test and things supposedly look normal, but almost every month I have inter-cycle light bleeding for 6-10 in the middle of my cycle. They think it could be a hormonal imbalance. They want me to go on bcp to regulate things, but I'm waiting it out until the year mark. I'm working on my stress levels to see if that helps with the inter-cycle bleeding. My Afs are regular, typically (30-31 days). Regular cycles and my progesterone test suggest that I'm Oing every month. My luteal phase is only 10-11 days, so I don't know if that is making things take a little longer.

I'm looking forward to hearing more about you all. I don't have very much free time right now, so I'm only fully committing myself to one thread. This one seems like the perfect place to be. You gals all seem like lovely people.


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi all, I'm 27 and my DH is 33, we have been together for 9 years and married for 4. When we first got married we tried for just over a year and I got a BFP which ended in an MC at 8 weeks. I decided that I was under to much stress in my life at the time my grandfather had just been diagnosed with cancer and I had also decided to go back to university. So it just didn't seem like the right time for us. We have definitely grown in the past 4 years together and decided this summer that we really wanted to have a baby but needed the timing to be right. So we set a date that we would start in September. I'm still in school which makes things difficult because we live in different cities during the week but we are determined. I finish school in June so I will have my degree before we have a baby :) that's why we thought the timing was perfect to have a baby before I start a new career. GL to all the ladies can't wait to hear about all those BFP's


----------



## Toni8

Lionchild, this is a wonderful idea, it will be so nice to get to know everyone! 
Let's see, I'm 24 my dh is 26 we got married in aug. 2011, and have been together since 2005. 
We just bought a house in January, and proceeded to get our puppy (trial child). She's 9 months now, we picked her out in February at two weeks and took her home at 8 wks. At which point we found out she is deaf, surprise! Lol, she is perfect though, and we love her. She is our pride and joy at the moment "trial child" ehem... Yea I have pictures galore and I don't hesitate to show anyone who will look :) I'm going to be "one of those" parents. And I can't wait!
Ok so back to the questionnaire. We started ttc in sept, me thinking It will happen right away (that is what has been drilled into our heads since puberty) at the moment I'm waiting for my BFP or af... I got a bfn Sunday (11dpo) but I'm trying again thursday. Hopefully I'll be able to announce at Xmas, but we'll see what happens in the next few days. I've pretty much lost hope this month but no af yet, so there is still a chance!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Lionchild,

Well this is our story: I am 22 my Fiance is 27 we've been TTC since Sept 2011. We've been together for 3 years and a few months now and are engaged to be married (hopefully in 2014 but we've not made arrangements just yet!) 

I have had 3 recurrent miscarriages in the last year of ttc#1 the 1st at 7 weeks, 2nd at 8 weeks, 3rd at 7+3 so it has not been our year to be honest. We are just about to under-go fertility tests when my cycle has become late (typical lol) so we're living in hope this could be our miracle but with negative tests so far but no sign of AF except for cramps we're so far unsure. 

My cycle is usually 26 days spot on and this is the first time i've been late so far where it doesn't seem like I'm going to get a BFP but we'll see xxx


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh yay! I love this! I'll post when I get home in the morning! It's too complicated for phone typing!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lionchild this is a great idea, it's funny how I can relate to some women by reading about their stories. Here's mine:

I am 22 and my husband is 32, we married Aug 2011(like Toni! I was married the 20th, you?) and have been together since 2008. We started TTC#1 since october, I got off BCP the 25th of sep. The timing is perfect for us since I am graduating from law school in may, so I will be having a baby (hopefully!!) a few months after that (like frustrated!), and that way I wont interrupt my career, my husband being a lawyer too and having his own law firm, I will always have work when I need it. I am pretty sure I had a chemical last month because I was getting faint BFPs but then the blood came back negative and I refuse to believe that all of those tests (like 5) were faulty, and also I've read that HCG leaves your system lastly through urine so I think I caught the last of the hormone (had a faint BFP the day I had light AF and throughout the next week). But, this was not confirmed by any doctors so I really don't know. 

I was diagnosed with PCOS about a year ago, maybe more and was on treatment, especially for insuline resistance, with medication. I talked to my doctor before getting off BCP and he told me that without any help it will most likely take me up to a year to conceive. However, stubborn me decided to try for a miracle. Until now it's going good because I am almost certain I am O, and didn't have any cysts on my last appointment, but if we don't have any luck until january I will start the medication. 

We have been living together for about 3 years and have a kitty named Mika. She is our world, also would show pics if anyone wants to see lol. She is 2 years old already! 

Can't wait to read more about the rest of you ladies!


----------



## JenzyKY

My DH and I have been together since our Freshman year of college in 2004. We met at a retreat. After college, we bought a house then got married in May 2010. We have our beautiful little guinea pig named Squeaky. She is a bit spoiled. :lol: I work with tiny babies in the NICU. I love, love, love the babies! In August, we decided to start trying after I went to Universal to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. Sorry, Disney, this is the happiest place on Earth! I stopped BCP on September 27th and am currently on my second cycle TTC. I obsessed for a while and I think I am finally starting to calm down about it. My nurse brain makes me want to do all the OPKs and clearblue fertility monitor. It definitely helps to have a thread to come to!


----------



## Toni8

Borr, we were married aug. 6, on my grandma's anniversary, wearing my other grandma's dress. I'm very sentimental, so I was so happy how it all worked out! Mika is also the name of one of the other puppies in our obedience class.

Jenzy, I love that you have a guinea pig! Lol, not something you hear everyday. We went to universal for part of our honeymoon, the Harry potter park was awesome we walked in all the shops and had a butter beer! I loved it. It must be very difficult working with the nicu children. I'm not sure where my friend worked, but she worked with the very sick infants, those with half a heart and other sorts of life threatening disorders, she had to transfer because she couldn't handle it. She has a one year old boy, and seeing the sick, dying children was too much for her. I could never do it, so I don't blame her one bit. I give you a lot of credit!


----------



## JLMC

Great idea... Im 22, my partner is 22 also, we have been together 7 and a half years and been TTC for 11months now :( sooo frustrating!! Really nice to speak to people in the same situation as us! xxxx


----------



## JenzyKY

I couldn't resist posting a piggy picture!! I forgot to say that I'm 26 and my DH is 27.

I could use a butterbeer now! Yum! I can't wait to go back once the expansions are done in Universal Studios!!

The NICU can be a hard place to work, but there are more miracles then disasters. There's nothing better then seeing a 1 pound infant grow to be a "normal" sized baby and go home. I went to a one year birthday party of a miracle 23 week baby last month. That was such a great day. 

My temp shot up today again! I think I will get crosshairs on fertility friend tomorrow!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1029.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jenzy! She is so adorable!! Can you post a link to your chart? would love to see it if you don't mind! It sounds like your job is very fulfilling! 

I guess I couldn't resist showing you ladies my fur friend either lol

Here she is as a Kitty being adorable


And now that she's bigger


----------



## JenzyKY

Beautiful fur baby!!! I put my chart in my signature now. I work night shift so my temping is all over the place. I have a new thermometer for next month as this one has been consistently at least 0.2 degrees higher then the new one. Plus the new one has 2 decimal points. I didn't want to switch midcycle.


----------



## opera_lady24

So I'm 27 and DH is going to turn 29 in a week (he can technically be called a thanksgiving baby) and we've been married for 2 years + a few months but have been together since 2008. 

I teach orchestra at a private school and absolutely LOVE my job. My students are amazing and I'm inspired every day. Seriously, I'm not even exaggerating! Hubby likes to joke that he "sells propane and propane accessories" (King of the Hill reference...) Anyway, we're trying to get into our first mortgage within the next 6-10 months so I'm hoping that all works out. If I'm indeed pregnant, with the way my job works, I won't even have to take maternity leave and we'll get to hopefully move into a new house while I'm not working. Talk about super sweet timing. :)

In July 2011 I was diagnosed with PCOS after coming of BCP in September of 2010. We officially started trying for #1 about a year ago and after much effort on both our parts to lose weight and just live super healthy lifestyles, my cycles are slowly acting "normal" and regular. The fact that I even ovulated this month at all is somewhat of a miracle. It has been a struggle but I really believe we'll get there one day.

We also have two "trial children"...Riley, a 3-yr-old boy (Presa Canario, kind of like a brindled mastiff) and Winter, a somewhat psychopathic, very teenager like 2-yr-old girl (pyrenees mix). So I'd say we've been trained well lol! I would post pictures but I have to run and pick my husband up from work.

Such a great idea Lionchild!


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated 42-I hope you don&#8217;t have to wait too long for that BFP. GL!!

Toni8- Do you sign to your puppy? At least she keeps you busy I&#8217;m sure. I hope you get your Christmas present &#9786;

Bumblebee2408- GL!!! I hope this one is it for you and it sticks for 9 months! I&#8217;m sorry for your losses. I can&#8217;t even imagine how hard that would be.

borr.dg.baby- I hope you are able to get that BFP naturally before January. One of my best friends has PCOS and got her BFP after a year and a half of trying. She now has a beautiful baby girl. It gives me hope. Some of us have to wait longer than others, but as long as it happens eventually for us, I will be happy (although I&#8217;d like it to happen now please!). Btw, your kitty looks very smart! I like her black patch around one eye.

JenzyKY!! I love that you have a spoiled guinea pig. That&#8217;s very unique. I can see why she is spoiled because she is so darn cute! I have two spoiled dogs myself. I obsessed my first 6 months, and have calmed down the past 2 and a half. I&#8217;ve found that it&#8217;s too time consuming to keep up the obsession forever. Plus, I guess I just expect to get AF every month. The day I don&#8217;t, I will be happily surprised. Btw, what does a butter beer taste like? It sounds heavenly.

JLMC- Wow, you guys are high school sweethearts. Cute!

opera_lady24- I hope you get your perfect timing!!! I missed my perfect timing, but pretty much any time isn&#8217;t terrible now that I&#8217;m finishing my PhD. What instruments do you play? Your job sounds amazing!


----------



## opera_lady24

Oh my goodness ladies I think I may actually have the start to a BFP. The only problem is it didn't actually become clearly visible until after the test dried. But I know a line showed up right away. I'm posting a picture...tell me what you think! In person you can see that the top and bottom of the line is a very vivid pink!!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-14_19-52-22_599.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## opera_lady24

@ Lionchild...thanks for the well wishes! As for a butter-beer I can say they are very sweet but are awesome with some strongish mid-grade to top-shelf spiced rum. I like them, it's like candy caramel in drink form. Also, my main instrument, ironically, is voice, but I specialized in percussion for a while during college and played cello from elementary through college. I also teach piano. So, you can say I'm kind of all over the place musically! 

@borr...I second lionchild on the PCOS bit. And take it from my own experience that things can shape up. I did a juice fast for a bit (juice as in green machine/ green goodness, blue machine, an acai berry super fruit drink, etc. and honestly can say I've seen drastic changes over the past 4 months in my cycles that no drugs or anything has ever done for me like this. I supplemented the juice fast after about 10 days with big mixed green salads, lean non-processed meats (basically no ground beef, no canned fish), stir-fries and so forth. DH and I love eating this way. It's kind of like a paleo-hunter/gatherer diet. I believe it is the way humans were originally meant to eat. It's cheaper, easier, and you'll start feeling better in about a month, possibly less. My cycles came back, and amazingly one of my eggies FINALLY, after more than a year of trying everything short of clomid, decided to grow large enough to actually be released from a follicle. And amazingly, because I chart, I knew exactly when to time BD so that things might just happen the way they should. And here I am, 20 DPO, 6 days late (even though I haven't had a clear BFP yet), with confirmation from my doctor that I O'd. Even if I'm not pregnant, my faith just got a lot stronger this month. There is hope.

@Bumblebee....I can't even imagine going through that. I really can't. I'm so sorry for all of your losses. We're here for you though through the thick of it and I truly hope you finally get a sticky bean. You SO deserve it! 

@JLMC...have I added you to the list yet? If not, would you like to be added?

:dust: to everyone!!!!! (Especially those who are feeling super discouraged and are at the beginning of their next cycle!)


----------



## Stinas

Lionchild - Great idea!!!

I am 28 DH is 34. We have been married for 2.5yrs(April 25 will be 3yrs) but we have been together for 11years. 
We have been TTC #1 for 2 years now. Never got a BFP. 
Feb of this year we found out that DH has Azoospermia(no sperm in seamen). All his levels are normal, so the urologist suspected there was a blockage...which we ended up finding a cyst in his prostate(prob born with it, nothing to be concerned about thank god). After that we went on to do a testicular biopsy to find sperm and freeze for IVF(IVF is our only option now). The biopsy did not go as well as the doc thought it would...we found just a couple sperm, which shows that there is a production issue. More sperm was found in tissue which was good enough for IVF. We went ahead with our first IVF in Aug. Resulted in BFN even though we have a top quality embryo. We had one frozen which we did this Oct, which also resulted in BFN. 
We have one more vial left of sperm for IVF. We have decided to have DH go on clomid for a month. Doc says it will help "wake up" his production....then we will go ahead with another biopsy. I am praying this will do the trick and we will find a good amount of healthy fully developed sperm. Then on to IVF #2. 

Thats my story so far. It has been a miserable year for us, but I cant let it effect my spirit because I know deep down I will hold my baby soon....for some reason I was chosen to go down a bumpy path before getting to my goal. It will all be worth it in the end. 

I wish you all the best of luck in the world. I am a pro by now, so I am happy to help anyone! 


Opera - I see a line!


----------



## Frustrated42

Opera I can see the line on the test. GL girl you deserve that BFP. Your juice fast sounds interesting. I agree with eating only non-processed meats. I don't eat beef or chicken. I know that's odd but I really never liked them. Therefore I don't eat much meat at all. 
Tomorrow makes 10dpo for me and well I haven't tested yet. I think I'm scared of seeing that BFN. I'm going to wait until the weekend for sure but trying to wait until Monday but I doubt I'll make it that far.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies,

Thank you all for your kind words :blush: I'm trying to keep hopeful that this month is our month lol 

Opera: I can see a line :happydance: fingers crossed this is the start of your :bfp: and I hope if thats the case you have a h&h 9 months  xx

Btw ladies beautiful fur babies I want them lol I have a furbaby too my rabbit called Buzz we adopted him a year and 8 months back i'll try and post a pic of him soon 

Anyway good luck to all trying this month and fingers crossed this becomes a thread for bfp's xxxxxx


----------



## puppymom

Opera, I see the pink at the top and bottom - I say test again tomorrow morning! Positive thoughts for you!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Opera I can see a line! I really hope this is your BFP! Your diet sounds interesting, I am doing a diet that was planned with a nutritionist that specializes in diabetes and insulin problems and it's working good for me, when I break it I immediately start feeling worse and I start getting so tired so I am doing my best not to break it. I did it before my wedding and was able to lose 20 pounds in about 3 months (and eating a lot, just better) so I am trying to eat as healthy for me as I can. It's fascinating how our bodies require such different food needs and how much it can change our quality of life to figure out what we need. 

Stinas it sounds like you are having a really hard time! I really like your positive attitude I don't think I could ever be as strong and I admire you for that. :hugs:

Bumblebee I would love to see a pic of Buzz, by the way, awesome name! 

Frustrated you are just a few days away! I really hope you get your BFP!!! 

As for me, I am 5DPO today and had a big temp spike today, not really sure what to make of it? You can see it in my signature, what do you ladies think?


----------



## JLMC

Yes please Opera!! Testing next week... Fingers crossed!! Xxxx


----------



## Toni8

Opera, my puppy is also a Pyrenees mix. I'll post a picture hopefully later, the computer is being mean and won't let me online. And I think I see a line! I have my fx this is your BFP! 

Lionchild, yes, we do sign to her. It's a cross between standard hand signals, asl, and what we make up, lol. She is still a puppy, but she is very well behaved and has a wonderful personality, she is a big cuddlebug. :)

Stinas, I wish you so much luck, I couldn't imagine how heart broken I would be to find out the complications you are dealing with! But it's like anything else, when you are in it, all you can do is move forward. I know you will get your baby! I have faith and am saying some prayers for you! 

I love seeing all your pet pictures! Hopefully I'll be able to post my monster soon! 

Lots of baby dust for everyone, especially those waiting to test! Hopefully this will be your month!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Well as requested I have attached a pic of my furbaby Buzz 
 



Attached Files:







Buzz.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Btw we didn't name him Buzz we got him from a rescue centre as he was one of the bunnies that had been born at christmas and never sold :-( so when went to pick our furbaby he was in adoption part of the petshop and he choose us we saw him behind the baby bunny's looking at us we went over to him and he was climbing up his cage to be stroked by us and we knew we had to have him.

Also as he is a part Rex breed his fur feels like velvet hes gorgeous 2 cuddle i'm sat with him on my knee as I type and he keeps trying to climb on the keyboard for me to stroke him my little baby lol anyway sorry mad crazy pet owner rambling on now so shutting up lol xxx


----------



## opera_lady24

Bumblebee that's one cute furbaby!


----------



## Toni8

Aww! Buzz is so beautiful! Lol, at the moment our pets are our only babies, so feel free to ramble! Hopefully soon enough we'll all be sharing baby stories and pictures! But until then our fur babies can fill our needs to mother :) my puppy (all 70+ lbs of her) crawled into my lap while I was watching tv :) then fell asleep makes me so happy!


----------



## Tink80

Opera, I see a line!:happydance:
Did you go to your doctor's appt?


----------



## JenzyKY

Buzz is so cute!!!! He totally fits his name!!! 

I got my crosshairs!! Woohoo! But now I keep spotting. I was never like this off of birth control. I have no clue what to think. Maybe next month will be better. I can't imagine you can spot and get pregnant.


----------



## Frustrated42

All the fur babies are so cute! I have a zoo of animals lol. I have a shiztzu-poodle, shiztzu-bichon, black lab x, and two very cute kitties. Like I said I think I run a zoo. I just have a love for animals and so does the DH. I will post pictures later.


----------



## opera_lady24

Ladies I'm driving myself crazy here waiting for a call from doc's office! She seemed skeptical but was also completely baffled by my chart so she ordered a quantitative blood test. I'm feeling really discouraged right now and really tired. I wish I could just take a nap and sleep off my anxiety. Lol.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Opera did they say by when they were going to call, I can't imagine the agony of waiting!


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh Opera fingers crossed!!!! I saw your temp is great again! Oh and I can't wait for more cute furbaby pictures!!! It helps with my disappointment with a possible 3 day luteal phase... My DH just told me though that his insurance will pay for all my monitor sticks, OPKs, and pregnancy tests!!!!!


----------



## Tink80

oh Opera.....fingers crossed!!


----------



## Lionchild

Stinas- GL with the Clomid. I didn&#8217;t know that it could help with male fertility problems. Very interesting. I hope you get your BFP very soon. It sounds like you have really been down a bumpy road. 

JenzyKY, I&#8217;m sorry about your short luteal phase. I hope they are able to treat it easily. I&#8217;m glad that you have insurance coverage for all the tests. That&#8217;s great news! I&#8217;ve found that B-complex has helped to lengthen my luteal phase and give me more fertile cm, but it only lengthens it by a day or two.

Opera- I hope you get answers soon. There is a faint line on the test. It seems like too many coincidences not to mean something. I&#8217;ll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks Lionchild. I take b50 now. I haven't counted it past spotting yet. I'm going to see what happens as my temp is high.


----------



## opera_lady24

@ everyone...no answers yet. Hoping I'll get it first thing in the morning. Will for sure keep you updated!

@ Jenzy...your chart looks good, spotting could just be left over from ovulation this early on. GL!!!!

@JLMC....I'm putting you on the list right now! Sorry for the delay!

Here's another picture of the same test. The pink was more visible on the other side...
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-15_20-16-09_658.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## opera_lady24

BTW...I probably have seemed rather self-absorbed the past few days. I apologize for that. I want you all to know that I have been reading your posts and my heart and prayers go out to those of you who are now in your 2WW. I'm so glad you all joined this thread. It's like I have really special friends from all of the world who I can share almost anything with. Now if only we actually could meet! lol!


----------



## Frustrated42

I definitely see pink on that and that's saying something cause I always have a hard time seeing the lines in pictures. GL girl! Fx'd for you


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ooooh Opera: that is deffo a pink line I'm sure it'll be good news I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you and let us know what the doctors say and don't worry about being a little self absorbed I felt the same lately its cause we're all worrying about whats going on when we're late xxxx

And all you other ladies thank you so much for your lovely comments about my little Buzz Boy  he is the cutest furbaby ever!! lol But I think thats only cause he's mine hehe fingers crossed soon we'll all have our bfp's and our actually babies to think about as well xxxxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Opera that line is clear as day! I don't see the really faint lines eighter! Keeping my FX for you! :hugs:


----------



## opera_lady24

Hi Ladies,

So I'm still waiting on the doctor's office to call, and of course I'm obsessed enough to take another HPT this morning...stark white BFN. Not sure what to think really other than I'm ready to accept that I'm just not pregnant. Out of the probably dozen tests I've taken, only the one that I took in the middle of the day as opposed to first thing in the morning, was positive, and it wasn't positive right away. My guess is it's a fluke, even with the beautiful pink color.

I have a lot to be thankful for. I ovulated for the first time in over a year. That's saying something. Don't really know where my last AF came from but I don't think it matters at this point. I think it's fitting really, my very first AF came on Thanksgiving day oh so long ago. My best guess at this point is that b/c DH and I have been under a lot of stress (and I mean a lot: DH said this morning that he would take his grandpa dying all over again (his grandpa was like a father to him) over the stress we've endured these past two weeks) and that stress is probably what is keeping AF at bay. As stupid as some of the republican representative comments have been lately (if you live in the US and follow politics) about how a "woman's body has ways of shutting all that down," I honestly think he might have been on to something. lol. 

All that being said, I'll let you know what the doctor says, but I'm pretty sure I know what the answer will be. Now I just need to focus on de-stressing so AF will show up finally and I can move onto my next cycle. Hopefully it will be a real cycle again.

Thanks everyone for your support. :hug:


----------



## opera_lady24

Doctor just called and....negative. Yep.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh no Opera I'm so sorry! What a mean evap or whatever that was!! I really hope you get AF soon so you can try again! tons of :hugs:!!


----------



## Lionchild

opera_lady24 said:


> Doctor just called and....negative. Yep.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry opera. 

Way to be positive and look at the bright side though. At least you o'd. Fingers crossed af shows up soon and you o again in a few weeks. 

With the stress thing, it's really important that you try to eliminate any extra stress out of your life. I am under high stress all of the time with the life and schedule I've chosen. I'm trying my best to learn to cope with it and realize I can't do it all. There will always be things left to do on the my to-do list at the end of the day. Anytime I'm extra stressed, I O late, have my mid-cycle bleeding for 6-8 days, and get crazy mood swings in the middle of my cycle. I know it's the stress. I think it sends my hormones out of whack. I also tend to eat poorly when I am overly stressed and busy. While people who are stressed do wind up pregnant sometimes, it definitely does not help. It sounds like you are doing everything right with your diet, eating healthy and such. I hope the stress winds down for you after these two weeks you've had (for both you and the hubby). Take care!


----------



## opera_lady24

Thanks Lionchild and borr! 

While I'm waiting for AF to FINALLY show up (she really has been a :witch: this month) here are my fur babies!
 



Attached Files:







winter1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5









148810_508822609861_6799483_n.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Frustrated42

Opera your fur babies are so cute. Sorry about the neg beta. Keep up the positivity. 

I'm on 12-13 dpo not exactly sure. Testing tomorrow I'm so nervous and scared of that BFN. I will absolutely keep you guys posted on the results. Hoping I can also post some pics of my fur babies tomorrow.


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm sorry Opera. So many hugs sent your way!!! Your Furbabies are precious though!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Love the fur babies Opera! So cute! I wish I had space for a dog!


----------



## Stinas

Im sorry Opera! Stupid fluke tests! I did see pink! Damn tests!


----------



## puppymom

Opera, I am sorry for that news. I see that your temp has dropped a bit today. I wonder if you had a chemical, with your LP being that long. Perhaps your levels just never got the chance to get high enough to be detected on a test. I have always been told that stress delays ovulation, but never your LP, as that is steady (give or take a day or two max).


----------



## Tink80

Opera, I am sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs: 
You are so strong being so positive and I'm proud of you. I think maybe now that you know you both will hopefully relax a little for the time being. I know it's so hard to relax while TTC, kinda of a catch 22 isn't it?
I got sick of the evaps on FRERs and switched to Answer tests which I liked way better. I did not buy a FRER again until I already knew I was pregnant and just wanted to see if there was progression. Someone turned me on to Answer and I really liked them. They are like FRER without that indent/evap.
Your furkids are totally adorable. I kind of miss having dogs. I've got three kitties and six ferrets that keep me busy though, lol.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Awww Opera i'm sorry hun I thought after that awful evap test you'd been lucky but I am glad you're being sooooo positive you are a very strong women. Btw you're furbabies are gorgeous!! xxxx

I am 6 days late and i'm refusing to test again until tomorrow I don't want to see another BFN this month xxx


----------



## Frustrated42

Well ladies my update I was going to test this morning but af showed instead. It wasn't our month. On to the next cycle to try again. Staying positive that it will happen for us when it's supposed to happen.


----------



## JenzyKY

Sorry for the af frustrated! Hugs. This will be a better month! 
No spotting for me today or yesterday! I doubled up to b100. Hopefully just taking 2 b50 complexes is ok...


----------



## puppymom

Taking two B50 is just fine - one B50 isn't much at all, really.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Frustrated42 said:


> Well ladies my update I was going to test this morning but af showed instead. It wasn't our month. On to the next cycle to try again. Staying positive that it will happen for us when it's supposed to happen.

Sorry frustrated!!! :hugs:


----------



## Brie1117

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if I could join this group? I know you're all super-connected now with so much time having gone by, but I love the vibe of this thread & you all seem so supportive and nice and I was just hoping to make friends with all of you ladies!

I'm 27(28 in Jan.), my DF is 35 and we're TTC #1. :) I have PCOS and am taking Vitex to help regulate/ovulate. 

I'm currently waiting to O, and am on CD 28 (!!!) FertilityFriend says I have 49 day cycles (ugh!). I've got wet/creamy CM today, but and CP is high, but firm.

Hoping I meet the criteria to join!

XOXO

Baby Dust to ally you beautiful Mommys-in-waiting :)


----------



## Toni8

Welcome Brie! You are more then welcome to join :) nice to meet you! We're pretty much doting on our furbabies, since none of us have real ones yet ;)

Opera, I love your puppies! Omg beautiful! I think I'm developing a soft spot for pyrs! 

Frustrated, so sorry to hear this wasn't your month, next month will be our month, I'm sure of it ;) (that's my story and I'm sticking to it)


----------



## JenzyKY

Welcome Brie! The more the merrier! My temp dropped to the cover line today but I temped so early for me. I usually am still sleeping now but my family has been here for thanksgiving and my sleep is all messed up. I've missed them, though, so it's been great to have a full house. My brother brought his guinea pig so I've been doting on another furbaby.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Brie1117 said:


> Hi Ladies! I was wondering if I could join this group? I know you're all super-connected now with so much time having gone by, but I love the vibe of this thread & you all seem so supportive and nice and I was just hoping to make friends with all of you ladies!
> 
> I'm 27(28 in Jan.), my DF is 35 and we're TTC #1. :) I have PCOS and am taking Vitex to help regulate/ovulate.
> 
> I'm currently waiting to O, and am on CD 28 (!!!) FertilityFriend says I have 49 day cycles (ugh!). I've got wet/creamy CM today, but and CP is high, but firm.
> 
> Hoping I meet the criteria to join!
> 
> XOXO
> 
> Baby Dust to ally you beautiful Mommys-in-waiting :)

Welcome Brie!!! I hope you O soon and catch that eggie!!! :haha:



JenzyKY said:


> Welcome Brie! The more the merrier! My temp dropped to the cover line today but I temped so early for me. I usually am still sleeping now but my family has been here for thanksgiving and my sleep is all messed up. I've missed them, though, so it's been great to have a full house. My brother brought his guinea pig so I've been doting on another furbaby.

Jenzy my temps dropped below cover line yesterday and are back up again today! I hope it's implantation. I am 8DPO now! This wait is killing me lol. I hope yours go back up tomorrow and it could be implantation too! :thumbup:


----------



## Brie1117

Thanks so much guys.... I mean Ladies!

JenzyKY - there's a really good site for recalculating BBT if you woke at a different time than usual, just in case:
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Check it out! :)


----------



## opera_lady24

Thank you so much for all your support ladies!!! It has really lifted my spirits! On a super positive note (if you can count this as positive) I had some spotting this morning so I think AF finally decided to show up. Perhaps the thought of being pregnant combined with the stress DH and I were going through the past two weeks held her at bay. Either way, I'm hoping she's here for real so I can move onto the next cycle. 

Hi Brie!!!! Welcome to our wonderful thread! I'll add you to the list! And thanks for the link...totally going to check that out b/c I never wake up at the same time on the weekends. Also, vitex, in my opinion, is a complete waste of money. I would go with vitamin B complex and vitamin D. I had a prescription for vitamin D b/c I was apparently low on it and I truly believe it had something to do with my cycles regulating again. (Advice from one PCOS to another!)

Thanks for giving me hope everyone! You've all made starting this thread so worth while!


----------



## puppymom

Opera, love the positivity! A quick question about vitamin D - how much did the doctor prescribe you daily? I am also taking vitamin D, but wonder if it's enough.


----------



## Frustrated42

Welcome Brie!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

That is an awesome site!! Thanks Brie!


----------



## Brie1117

Thanks for the welcome, y'all!!

Opera - I think I'm gonna give the Vitex a shot b/c I believe it's shortening my (very lengthy) cycles - but I've only been on it for 2 months so we'll see....
What do Vit B & D do for PCOS?? I'll have to look into that...

Also, anyone use or have any insight on Progesterone Cream??


----------



## opera_lady24

I was only supposed to take two tablets per week...I think it was like 50,000mg or something similar. You can only get that high of an amount from a prescription. The vitamin D in OTC vitamins is not nearly enough. Take note that the only reason my doctor prescribed it was b/c I tested below average on daily vitamin D.

Vitamin D, I believe, is a main component to what I think made me ovulate. With PCOS, ovulating is really difficult to pinpoint, if it happens at all. It basically makes every cycle extremely difficult to predict.

Vitamin B complexes, particular Vitamin B-6 is known to elongate the length of the Luteal phase, helping you to become more likely to get pregnant. 

I didn't know about the vitamin B until very recently, and I wouldn't suggest taking anything without talking to your doctor first. 

Personally, I just like figuring out natural ways to gaining healthy cycles.


----------



## opera_lady24

Also, progesterone, or progestins, are only known to induce menses and NOT ovulation. AF is HEALTHY though, as your uterine lining can become too thick to support a viable pregnancy. That's the reason we are made to shed our lining every month (so there's not total loss when AF shows up!). 

I was on provera (prescription progestin) for a while, and though it never made me ovulate, it did induce AF like it was supposed to but I progressed to taking metformin, which did absolutely nothing for me except make me really sick all the time. I now try to focus all my attention on natural ways of inducing ovulation and AF. So far eating a paleo-hunter/gatherer diet, prescription vitamin D and prenatals are all I'm doing and I ovulated this month (after about 4 months of eating healthy and a month of vitamin D) for the first time in over a year. Obviously something worked right...

Hope this helps


----------



## JenzyKY

Make sure you take plenty of calcium as well. If you are D deficient I would be surprised if you were able to absorb enough calcium. My mom is always bugging me about that as she has mild osteoporosis.


----------



## Tink80

Hi, ladies.
I just thought I'd chime in that I really believe Maca and Royal Jelly helped me. The first cycle I started it a little late and I don't think I was able to get full benefit but by the next cycle I fell pregnant. I also had my DH taking the Maca as well. I really felt like it regulated things naturally for us. I am 32 and had been on birth control of some form since I was 16 without any breaks until I came off for good in March to get my body ready and DH is 45 so I figured we both could use the extra help to get our bodies right.

AFM, I think MS is starting to kick in. I haven't vomited yet but have ran to the bathroom four or five times dry heaving. Oatmeal is my best friend right now, lol.


----------



## puppymom

opera, good to have things under control. I am going to ask my doc when I go in next week if they tested my vitamin D. I don't know if they did or not, as the bloods were done before they confirmed PCOS. It sure is frustrating not being able to predict ovulation, as you very well know!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey ladies,

Welcome brie its always nice to see a new face.

Opera. You are such an Insperation for positivity you sound so strong after everything :hugs: glad it looks like af is starting up so you can start trying again xxxx

Tink: glad things are going well hopefully morning sickness doesn't get to bad for you xxx

Everyone else sorry if I've missed you and hope you're all doing well.

As for me day 7 another bfn :-( getting fed up and a little impatient right now but going to call my drs in a few hours seeing as its almost 1am here & I can't sleep :haha: fingers crossed a blood test can see what's goin on xxx


----------



## opera_lady24

Oooh GL Bumblebee! And thank you for the kind words. I don't think I could honestly do it without you all cheering me and each other on. 

At Tink...I'll definitely look into the Maca and Royal Jelly...are those just supplements in pill form or are they something else?


----------



## Brie1117

Tink: Morning Sickness.... LUCKY! ;P (lol)

Bumblebee: Fingers Crossed!

I heard great things about Maca & Royal Jelly, too! Though, I tried them about a year ago before I was diagnosed and it didn't do anything after the first month (it seems like everything I try works great for the first month and then .....) But I'm gonna stick with Vitex for now... funny, all my test results were "normal"... normal estro. progestro. testost. Vitamins, everything... I just don't know anymore, lol! On top of that I have no health insurance since graduating and have to go by any route I can find myself, but I like it cuz it keeps me hunting for natural remedies :) I do have a couple of appointments at Planned Parenthood coming up tho, so you can bet I will ask about everything, haha

On another note, I woke up feeling like I had a really bad hangover (haven't had a drop to drink in over 2 weeks) - felt really nauseous, had a headache, achy legs, like the flu coming on (UGH!) but by noon I felt MUCH better, even enough to BD (just in case). So a couple hours later, I had ZERO CM... sooooo dry! Which is frustrating cuz for the last couple of days it's been getting wetter & slicker.... does that happen to anyone? being really dry after intercourse for, like, hours??
Maybe I'm just over a random "fertile" patch.... thanks PCOS!

Also, I have a really weird skin rash going on..... All on top of getting ready to host an early Thanksgiving for the first time!!!! AHHHHH!!!!!

Just breathin' thru it all :)


----------



## Chick27

Hi there ladies, and in particular Opera, I haven't been on here in over a year, I was on the previous "positively positive" thread. I got my BFP in August 2011, after what seemed like a long 9 months trying. We had been WTT for many years!! Our little girl Caitlyn Grace came into the world 2nd April 2012, she was 5 days early, and small, only 5lb 3oz due to me becoming quite poorly with pre-eclampsia. She is now 7 and a half months old and catching up to other babies her age. 
I just came on here to update and see how things were going. Opera, I have been thinking of you and following your journey. 
I wish you all lots of :dust: and hope you all get your :bfp:'s very soon xxx


----------



## JenzyKY

Fingers crossed Bumblebee!! Chick, it is great to see a success story! Your little one is beautiful!

My temp is good so far even though I keep waking up early and no more spotting but what I think are my ovaries have been hurting. Not like AF cramps. Who knows. 7 dpo and hoping for a healthy LP time!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello ladies!

Today I am positively wishing this is the start of my BFP at 9 DPO:



Can you see anything?


----------



## JenzyKY

I can see something but I can't tell if that is where the line is supposed to be. I'm not familiar with those tests. Did it come up in the time limit?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> I can see something but I can't tell if that is where the line is supposed to be. I'm not familiar with those tests. Did it come up in the time limit?

Yeah, within the time limit and where it's supposed to be :winkwink:


----------



## JenzyKY

Then WOOHOO!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## opera_lady24

I see something borr but I agree with Jenzy! Keep us posted!!!

Hey Chick27!!! Congrats on the beautiful baby girl! She's precious! Thanks for checking in and letting us know of your success! It gives us all hope!

Brie your story sounds exactly like mine. My hormones all tested normal all across the board every time. I paid attention to other signs, like irregular cycles, hair growth in unusual places, inability to lose weight, acne, and finally the thing that actually made my doctors diagnose it is after I had a pelvic exam, which revealed that my ovaries, particular my right ovary, were covered in cysts. I haven't had an exam for about a year now but the last time it was checked my left ovary was showing up perfect and my right ovary still had cysts. 

I too didn't have insurance after graduating and just now got decent coverage under my husband's insurance. After taking provera and then metformin for a good period of time (b/c I believe doctors are helpful and know what they're talking about), I decided that finding natural roots to boosting my fertility was honestly the best way to go. The ONLY thing I've tried so far that has worked has been a 10-day juice/salad fast (juices such as Green Machine/Green Goodness, Blue Machine, Superfruit Acai, Pomegranate, and Strawberry Banana organic drinks made purely from veggies and fruits with no added sugar), yoga, and I did some running this summer. As stated previously, I also believe that prescription strength vitamin D had something to do with the fact that I've ovulated.

If you have questions, feel free to ask, because I've been down this road for over 2 years now.


----------



## opera_lady24

Yay Borr!!!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Fingers crossed  xxx


----------



## puppymom

I see something, and I don't usually! So that's a great sign!


----------



## Frustrated42

Borr I see something as well. I hope this is the start of your BFP how exciting. 

Opera I'm like you the classic symptoms of PCOS but all my blood work is always normal. The only difference is the doctors don't feel that further investigation is required because all the blood work is normal which is so frustrating. 

Love all the positivity of this thread you ladies make it so much easier to be positive about ttc.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Did a new one this afternoon!! Can't help myself, different brand :haha:




?????


----------



## Frustrated42

I definitely see a line on that one borr.


----------



## JenzyKY

I see it again!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: <--- I love this smiley. You should try a FRER tomorrow!


----------



## puppymom

I still see something pale, FMU and FRER!

Frustrated, it would be frustrating to have PCOS but no further testing. I am the same as the both of you, and have just had my tubes tested to ensure they're not blocked, DH has had an SA, bloods are all normal, but luckily, my doc is on board until we get pregnant! The process is a little slower than I'd like, but we're getting there, even if it's in baby steps.


----------



## Tink80

Borr, I think that might be the start of your BFP!!:happydance:

Opera, the Maca can come in powder or capsule form (I used the latter). The Royal Jelly is best when preserved in raw honey. You just take a teaspoon of it 1-2 x a day:flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Tink, what is the Royal Jelly for?


----------



## Tink80

JenzyKY said:


> Tink, what is the Royal Jelly for?

I did alot of reading about it on the internet before I decided to try it. From what I remember, it improves egg quality and supports the endocrine system. It is what the worker bees feed the queen so that she can have a lot of babies. It also has some benefits that aren't related to fertility and is generally just a superfood for the body. 
If you are allergic to bees though, do not take it.

This is what I was taking:
https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=RJ-1034


----------



## Brie1117

opera_lady24 said:


> I see something borr but I agree with Jenzy! Keep us posted!!!
> 
> Hey Chick27!!! Congrats on the beautiful baby girl! She's precious! Thanks for checking in and letting us know of your success! It gives us all hope!
> 
> Brie your story sounds exactly like mine. My hormones all tested normal all across the board every time. I paid attention to other signs, like irregular cycles, hair growth in unusual places, inability to lose weight, acne, and finally the thing that actually made my doctors diagnose it is after I had a pelvic exam, which revealed that my ovaries, particular my right ovary, were covered in cysts. I haven't had an exam for about a year now but the last time it was checked my left ovary was showing up perfect and my right ovary still had cysts.
> 
> I too didn't have insurance after graduating and just now got decent coverage under my husband's insurance. After taking provera and then metformin for a good period of time (b/c I believe doctors are helpful and know what they're talking about), I decided that finding natural roots to boosting my fertility was honestly the best way to go. The ONLY thing I've tried so far that has worked has been a 10-day juice/salad fast (juices such as Green Machine/Green Goodness, Blue Machine, Superfruit Acai, Pomegranate, and Strawberry Banana organic drinks made purely from veggies and fruits with no added sugar), yoga, and I did some running this summer. As stated previously, I also believe that prescription strength vitamin D had something to do with the fact that I've ovulated.
> 
> If you have questions, feel free to ask, because I've been down this road for over 2 years now.

OOOOOh!!!! Please tell me about the juice fast! What did that do and how do you do it? (probably a bad idea during the holidays, lol, but might be worth a try for the new year!)
It's soo nice to hear that someone else is in the same boat! I wouldn't have thought I'd have PCOS b/c I don't have weight trouble, or excessive hair growth and with Proactive my acne wasn't a problem (until I developed an allergy to the stuff, of course). Really it was the fact that, without BC, I would have maybe 3 periods a year. This is getting steadily better since my diagnosis and my awareness of treatment options (I thin I've had 7 this year!) but since I just started temping again in the last 2 months I'm not sure how many of those cycles I ovulated :shrug: Since we're not married yet I'm not under his insurance, but we just don't want to wait anymore! :baby:

But I really appreciate hearing & knowing that there is someone out there who knows exactly how frustrating the whole thing is!!!
I hope you don't have to wait too long for your BFP, Opera!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

OMG LADIES LOOK!! :cloud9:







The clearblue one showed even before the control line and the other ones are really faint but I can clearly see them!:happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

I see them! I hear blue dye tests can be mean from fertility friend so it's great that pink tests are there too!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey!! Thats great  

You got your :bfp:

Bad news for me had really bad cramping today and started bleeding lighting so looks like af has got me i'm relieved as we can go to fertility testing tomorrow with a clear head and get the help we need. I am going to mention what has happened this month as its never happened before and worries me that there could be something more behind it. there probably isn't but you never know xxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I'm sorry to hear that bumblebee :hugs: hopefully you will get answers!


----------



## JenzyKY

Many :hugs::hugs: Bumblebee!! Hope they have the answer!


----------



## Tink80

OMG, Borr.....CONGRATS!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Tink80 said:


> OMG, Borr.....CONGRATS!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks!! I am only 10 DPO and I really want to see those lines get darker... please stick little bean!! :happydance:


----------



## Tink80

borr.dg.baby said:


> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, Borr.....CONGRATS!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thanks!! I am only 10 DPO and I really want to see those lines get darker... please stick little bean!! :happydance:Click to expand...

You are right where I was when I found out at 10dpo. 
Sending super sticky thoughts for your little bean!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppymom

Congrats, Borr!


----------



## babysaa

borr.dg.baby said:


> OMG LADIES LOOK!! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> View attachment 518775
> View attachment 518777
> 
> 
> View attachment 518779
> 
> 
> 
> The clearblue one showed even before the control line and the other ones are really faint but I can clearly see them!:happydance:

Awwww...congrats on your BFP!!! :hugs: 

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months XX


----------



## Brie1117

borr.dg.baby said:


> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, Borr.....CONGRATS!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thanks!! I am only 10 DPO and I really want to see those lines get darker... please stick little bean!! :happydance:Click to expand...

WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!!! :headspin: Congrats!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good morning ladies!!

Can you see any progression???



Yesterday green, today blue


----------



## Toni8

It's hard to tell a difference on my phone, but I see the lines! Congrats Borr!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks for your kind words ladies well its all go form here blood friday x-rays monday and other tests throughout the month fingers crossed  We'll get our next steps in February when testing is complete as for now WTTC xxxxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello ladies!! 

I got blood tests today and my beta is at 40.35 at 11DPO!! Doctor says progesterone and beta is normal and to go in two weeks!! 

OMG!!


----------



## JenzyKY

YAY!!!!!:headspin::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tink80

Great news, Borr! :D

Bumblebee, I hope the tests give you some answers, lots of :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

borr.dg.baby said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> I got blood tests today and my beta is at 40.35 at 11DPO!! Doctor says progesterone and beta is normal and to go in two weeks!!
> 
> OMG!!

Awesome! Congrats, borr!!!


----------



## Lionchild

I hope you get answers soon, bumblebee. I can imagine it was a very frustrating cycle for you. 

Thanks for the advice Tink!

Welcome to all the new people who have joined the thread! I'm going to have to go back and read all the posts.

It's been a busy week for me, so I'm finally getting a chance to check in. Here's my update. I didn't have intercycle bleeding this month (like I usually do from cd 12 to 16-18). Yay! But then yesterday I had a little spotting in the evening, and today I got a positive on my OPT (cd17). Yay again! I hope this is my lucky month! I hope the same is true for all of you who still are waiting to O this month or in the tww. GL ladies!! Happy Thanksgiving to the other Americans on this thread!!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats on the BFP's ladies!! Keep them coming!!!

Happy Thanksgiving to those in the US!


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh my goodness guys look!!!!! Can you see it too?!? It came up right away. I am 10 DPO now.
 



Attached Files:







pg3.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 16









pg4.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## zelly1

I see it. Congrats x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I CAN SEE IT!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm so excited! I don't think my husband believes that its positive yet since its a light line. I just hope little one sticks!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jenzy that is so great!! You can get blood work done so your husband will sink in the reality lol :haha: That's when my hubby started actually acknowledging I am Pregnant!


----------



## Brie1117

Jenzy, Borr - FABULOUS NEWS!!!!! Congrats

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!!!!!!


----------



## Tink80

I see it clear as day, Jenzky..congrats!!:happydance:

My hubby was the same, it didn't sink in for him until I showed him the "pregnant" on the digital test:thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

I want to do a digital too. I think I will wait a day or two just in case my levels aren't high enough. Until then I have a few FRER left. This may be the best thanksgiving yet even though I am working. 

Hope everyone else is doing great and celebrating with big meals! Don't get trampled shopping! ;-)


----------



## Stinas

Jenzy - I see it!! Congrats! Thats for sure a start to a full BFP! Tell your DH that 10 DPO is super early, thats why its light. In IVF they do beta tests starting at 9DPO and they even tell you that it will lightly show on a HPT if its a BFP...IF it even shows then.


----------



## opera_lady24

WOW! Congrats Jenzy and Borr!!!!! I totally see the lines Jenzy!!!! So excited for you both! Borr, I'll put that lovely flashy sign next to your name on the list! Jenzy would you like me to do the same or do you want to wait a few more days?

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I hope you all had a lovely holiday and shopping today. As for me, I'm staying far far away (from stores that is)!!!

A question to any UK ladies on this thread...does it bother you how many times Kate Middleton has been "pregnant" this year? Or do your tabloids even bother with it? I think it's like once per month in the US. Lol!

So ladies, I'm really confused. I had three days of super super light spotting, like barely-even-shows-up type spotting but my temperatures dropped (it spiked today but that's not entirely unusual for my follicular phases). Should I count that as AF and call it good? What do you think?


----------



## Lionchild

JenzyKY said:


> Oh my goodness guys look!!!!! Can you see it too?!? It came up right away. I am 10 DPO now.

Awesome!!! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lionchild

opera- I wish I could offer advice about knowing whether to count as af or not. I don't know anything about temping. I may need to start trying it in a couple of months if no bfp. I'm just using opk's currently. Have you ever had a similar cycle where you only lightly spotted for a few days and then ended up eventually Oing with no real heavy af?


----------



## JenzyKY

Opera, I'd like to see the digital say positive first before you add a blinky by my name. I definitely feel pregnant though. I felt pretty ill at work last night. We went out and got some digitals. I'll use it tomorrow I think! Here's my test today with the one yesterday! 

Opera, is it really light spotting? That's strange its happened for days. I guess you could wait a few days to see what happens. Maybe your temp will go down to pre-o temps and that would let you know??

Lionchild, I really liked temping. It was something for me to look at to see where I was for sure in my cycle. Mine was definitely not perfect though since I am a shift worker.
 



Attached Files:







pg5.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jenzy you can't doubt those lines!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Ok, so I am so confused and possibly so excited at the same time. I think I may have O'd early this cycle, and I may have just got three positives for BFP! Here is a quick background. Sorry it's so long.

I took last month off from opk testing to try and relax and forget about ttc for a month. My cycle was funky last month and af showed up 5 days late, so I assumed I O'd late. This cycle, I got what looked like a could-be positive opk on cd 9. I thought that it couldn't be right because I typically get my positive opk on cd 18 or 19. The line faded over the next 7-8 days and then became dark again on cd 17-19(today). On cd 17 I had spotting in the evening, so I assumed it was ovulation spotting. Today, I thought it was weird that the opk looked positive for the third day in a row, so I decided to test on a Wondfo pt (pink dye) just for the hell of it. Well, a second line appeared in two minutes. I have NEVER had a second line. It's always stark white (ok, I'll admit that one time I forced myself to imagine a line that wasn't there). It's clearly there (still faint though). I'm pretty sure it's pink too. So, I held my pee for 4 hours and took two more. There is a faint line on each of the other two tests. They are fainter than the first test, and I can't tell the color though. I'm going to test again in the morning. If I o'd after that original positive looking test on cd9, then I would be 9-10 dpo. It is absolutely crazy sounding. It's hard to imagine that I o'd that early, but now I'm thinking that maybe that spotting two days ago was from implantation. I'm going to have dh look at the tests when he gets home. I'll let you know what happens tomorrow. I am in shock right now. I hope this is for real!!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## JenzyKY

That's awesome!!!!!! My Wondfo's are still really faint! Do you have another brand???


----------



## Lionchild

JenzyKY said:


> That's awesome!!!!!! My Wondfo's are still really faint! Do you have another brand???

I don't, but I'm going to head to the store for a different brand. What do you recommend? frer?


----------



## JenzyKY

FRER yeah. Pink dyes seem to have less evaps then the blue.


----------



## Lionchild

JenzyKY said:


> FRER yeah. Pink dyes seem to have less evaps then the blue.

Thanks for the recommendation, jenzky! Yeah, I've never used the blue ones because I had read on B&B that they are problematic for evaps and on the reviews on Amazon. I've used the wondfo pink dyes for 9 months and never had an evap, and I've done my share of poas. :winkwink: It's promising to hear that your wondfos are light, because your lines on the other tests look great!


----------



## JenzyKY

My husband couldn't see the Wondfo yesterday. I have all my fingers crossed for your testing tomorrow! What a lucky thread!!


----------



## Tink80

Sounds wonderful, Lionchild! I personally like Answer tests but anything pink dye with the early result on it would do (generic or whatever).


----------



## Brie1117

This doesn't really have much to do with TTC, but in the spirit of the thanksgiving holiday I just wanted to say (to shout, really) that I love my Fiance!!!!! I engourage everyone onboard the baby train to spend some time just loving and appreciating your partner during the upcoming craziness of the holidays (and baby-making craze, too!) We wouldn't be in this stage (or state) without them!! XOXO to our men-folk!!!

Hope everyone is well and a big ol' hug and high five to you new mommies-to-be!!!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lionchild that sounds great!! Post pics!! I am still getting faint lines on IC and my clearblue test as you can see from my pic is very positive!


----------



## JenzyKY

My digital was positive this morning and I got a great line on the plus sign clear blue and wondfo!! Opera will you please add me now? :happydance:

Lionchild, FX still!!


----------



## Lionchild

I wrote a response and then accidentally hit a button that sent me to another page and deleted it. Darn. I'll try to re-cap.

Brie-Thanks for the reminder to let our OHs know how important they are to us.

Jenzy and borr- Good luck on the continued darkening of those lines!! I hope yours are extra sticky!!

I took another Wondfo today with the same faint line. I'm going to wait until Tuesday to test again because they just aren't very informative at this point. There are lines on all four, but do they mean what I want them to mean or is it just a fluke? I need more hCG to know for sure if I am indeed preg. The good news is my dh got a completely stark white test using the Wondfo's last night, so it's promising. I'll test with a frer on Tuesday. I didn't want to use them this early. I want to see clear color and development.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend, ladies! I have tons of grading to do!


----------



## JenzyKY

Mine finally looks like this. I'm sure yours is right!! I couldn't wait that long...I like POAS! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







wondfo.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lionchild

JenzyKY said:


> Mine finally looks like this. I'm sure yours is right!! I couldn't wait that long...I like POAS! :haha:

That is awesome Jenzy!!! Congrats again!!! 

I have a question, is it surprising to get a digi to read "pregnant" before you get a clear result on the Wondfo brand? I would have thought the opposite. I thought digis took more hCG. I really want to try a digi on Tuesday because reading the result as a word would be wonderful for reassurance.


----------



## opera_lady24

Yay Jenzy!!!!! I'll do that straight away! 

Lionchild FX'd for you!!!! That's SUPER exciting!!!!!!

@Brie....I got the "lifestyle" info from a documentary called "Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead." You can find it on Netflix or Hulu. I also got some information from a very dry but fascinating youtube video of a doctor who healed herself from MS in 5 months from being completely wheel chair bound. The link is: https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REFQ_r7QsZE

At everyone...I'm still really confused about my charts, no real AF, etc. I've had "spotting" for a few days that I would call AF but this just doesn't cut it in my mind. The only thing I'm wondering about is my two day temp drop followed by a spike. I'm starting to wonder if I'm trying to control my cycles with some weird jedi mind trick! lol! (In other words, I might just be going :wacko: )

I didn't temp today but I'm going to make a point of temping tomorrow and see what it shows. I'm starting to think I actually O'd later than I originally thought, especially since my temps after the first shift aren't reliable but my temps after the second shift, which was accompanied by post-coital spotting (sorry if tmi) were most definitely reliable and higher. I think that would make me 17DPO as opposed to 29DPO. That would also explain why all my tests were negative b/c I took them at like 7 and 8DPO. I'm going to try messing around with FF to see if it changes my coverlines based on my original temps.


----------



## opera_lady24

Wow not sure why it underlined the rest of my post! Oh well!


----------



## JenzyKY

Lionchild said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Mine finally looks like this. I'm sure yours is right!! I couldn't wait that long...I like POAS! :haha:
> 
> That is awesome Jenzy!!! Congrats again!!!
> 
> I have a question, is it surprising to get a digi to read "pregnant" before you get a clear result on the Wondfo brand? I would have thought the opposite. I thought digis took more hCG. I really want to try a digi on Tuesday because reading the result as a word would be wonderful for reassurance.Click to expand...

No clue. The package said it could read before your missed period but I feel like I read the sensitivity on a digital was around 50 miu?? It said it would take 3 minutes but the result was back by 1 minute. By Tuesday a digital should work!


----------



## JenzyKY

Opera, I can't get the video to work.


----------



## opera_lady24

Huh...okay...I'll try something different:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REFQ_r7QsZE


----------



## opera_lady24

The new link worked for me whereas after trying it the old link did not. Maybe it will work now?


----------



## JenzyKY

Now it does! Thanks! I can see how you think you O'd then. FX!


----------



## opera_lady24

I just realized that I went in for a blood test on CD24 to confirm O and it came back positive, which means that I could be 22DPO today if I O'd on CD23. This has been the most complicated temping cycle ever! I'm POAS tomorrow morning for sure. Still don't know who to explain the extra low temps the last few days. I don't typically have spikes like that followed by dips that big. I'm so mad at myself for missing a few days!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Don't beat yourself up!! FX for your test in the AM!! That is one fascinating video. That is simply amazing.


----------



## puppymom

Opera, I am wondering if the spotting is indeed AF, as it also coincides with your lower temperatures. I have very light periods now - I wonder if it's something to do with the PCOS (as we both have it).


----------



## blsacevedo

I'm waiting as long as I can to take a HPT. Im on CD28. We've been ttc for 8 months and I finally ovulated this cycle. I'm so nervous....


----------



## Lionchild

blsacevedo said:


> I'm waiting as long as I can to take a HPT. Im on CD28. We've been ttc for 8 months and I finally ovulated this cycle. I'm so nervous....

GL!!!!:dust:


----------



## Lionchild

I did exactly what I said I wasn't going to do. I took another test today. This time it was a dollar tree test. It came back with a faint line in 2 minutes. So that makes 5 test in a row with faint lines. I'm going to test with a digi tomorrow. I've gotta see the words, or I'll just keep wondering.


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Lionchild!! I dont blame you for wanting to test again! FX for tomorrow!!


----------



## puppymom

Sooo, Lionchild, what is the verdict?!


----------



## Lionchild

I'm such a space cadet. I thought that I was buying the digital tests yesterday, but I must have grabbed the wrong box. I get home last night and decide that I can't wait to take one (and I hadn't wee'd in 5 hours). I open up the pack to find it's one of those blue dye Clearblue Easy tests with the plus signs. I've heard so many bad things about blue dye. Well, I take it anyway, and I immediately get the plus sign for BFP!! It's definitely doesn't look like an evap. I took another Dollar Tree and Wondfo this morning and the lines haven't gotten a whole lot darker but they're definitely there and light pink. I'm certain that I have a BFP! This is too many coincidences not to be. That makes 8 tests with lines 0 without lines. I'm going to say BFP! I'll post pictures as soon as I get a really beautiful line (or if I go pick up digis today). I hope it sticks! This is my first BFP after 9 months of ttc! 

I've been feeling light cramps (similar to before you start af) for 3 days. I'm taking this as a good sign that the little bean is getting really comfortable in there. I also had spotting last Wednesday evening the 21st, which I think was ib. I just can't believe i o'd so early (approximately cd10-11)! Typically, I would have just O'd three days ago. I think I'm 10-11 dpo if I o'd after I got the first positive looking opk. I'll keep you all updated.

How is everyone else doing? Is anyone in the tww? Opera, have you come up with any information to help you figure out where you are in your cycle? Did you temp today?


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Lionchild!!! How far along are you? I've had mild cramps too and it freaks me out every time.


----------



## zelly1

Congrats lion child. 8 tests I would defo say Bfp. H&h 9 months. Congrats on other Bfp.

How r u opera?

Well Im in tww again. Either od today or yday. Have tons ewcm Fri and + opk yday and they've been getting lighter. Dtd Fri and today with conceive plus so we shall c. Feeling hopeful as never get as much ewcm as I did (must b epo) and never get + opks. Hope tww goes quick 

Xx


----------



## Lionchild

Zelly- Congrats on your positive opk! I hope this is your lucky month! We'll be here if you need support or distractions during the dreaded tww.

blsacevedo- When are you holding out until? You're tougher than me.

Jenzy-I can't be more than a little over three weeks. My af started 3 weeks ago (5 days late), but I think I o'd ridiculously early. If I o'd on the 14th or 15th and then treat af like it started two weeks before that (aka, a so-called normal cycle), then I'd be 3.5 weeks. In other words, I'm a teenie tiny bit pregnant. I'm trying not to worry about it being so early. I'm visualizing a healthy baby carried to term. I'm hoping this message gets to the little ball of cells down there and helps him/her decide to stick around. Silly I know and usually it comes down to genetics, but it's worth a shot. Cramps are normal I've heard, so don't worry Jenzy. I am in complete shock though, and don't think I'll fully believe it until I see a solid week's worth of tests.

This seems to be an amazingly lucky thread. I'm rooting for all you ladies to get your BFPs asap!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Congrats Lionchild, borr and the rst of you ladies!!

For me AF started with a vengeance on day of fertility tests the :witch:!!! however because it did I had my early blood tests i have a Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) Test booked tomorrow through the fertility clinic more bloods later in the month then a scan of my uterus etc before going back for the results with darling Fiance at least now we're finally going to get some answer so no more ttc for me now until the tests are completed 

Good Luck to everyone else atm i'll keep popping in to say hi and see how you're all doing this is a lovely supportive thread xxx


----------



## JenzyKY

Hope you get some answers, Bumblebee! Hope the HSG goes well and it isn't too uncomfortable!


----------



## zelly1

Well what I thought was + opk sat wasn't as done one this morning and that was defo + as control line darker than test. Hope we dtd enough from Fri and yday as won't get another chance. I assume I'll o today. Will do another opk tonight when get in.

Hope u ladies r ok. Gl bumblebee x


----------



## zelly1

Well v neg opk tonight. Hardly a line. When do u think I would have od or will o? Thanks in advance ladies x


----------



## JenzyKY

Yesterday or today?? This month I O'd on my last positive per my temps. Have you felt anything?


----------



## zelly1

Nope not anything. I'll assume today so I'll b 1 dpo tomorrow x


----------



## CCMichelle

Hi there ladies! I have been following this thread for a while now. You are all so inspirational and positive! Congrats to all the ladies with their BFPs and good luck to everyone else!

I would love to join your chats :) 
Me and my DH are both 28, together for 6 years, married for almost 6 months, ttc for 2 cycles. Last cycle I obsessed a little too much so this month I really tried to just relax and let it happen. We shall see as I am in my tww now. 

I have a question though, tomorrow I will be 14 dpo and I want to take a test tomorow morning but I'm not supposed to get af until Sat. (35 day cycle last mo.) My tests say to wait until the missed af but what do you think... can I test with these cheapy tests? I have First Responce and Clearblue digital 5 days sooner.

Thanks so much and I hope you are all doing well!

CCMichelle


----------



## JenzyKY

Welcome Michelle! I got a positive on my First Response at 10 dpo and positive clearblue digital at 12 dpo. Use first morning urine and good luck!


----------



## zelly1

Ahh another + opk with 2mu. Whats going on. It was + yday morning, did one last night and neg and now + again. Whats going on?? CM was ew but now (sorry TMI) thick and creamy. Cervix is high and closed :wacko:

I only have one opk left which Ill test with tonight when get in from work. I always prayed that I would get + opks as never have before, but this is now confusing me...


----------



## Brie1117

zelly1 said:


> Ahh another + opk with 2mu. Whats going on. It was + yday morning, did one last night and neg and now + again. Whats going on?? CM was ew but now (sorry TMI) thick and creamy. Cervix is high and closed :wacko:
> 
> I only have one opk left which Ill test with tonight when get in from work. I always prayed that I would get + opks as never have before, but this is now confusing me...

Zelly, maybe you caught the last of your LH surge and have already O'd? Or tried to O, but failed then tried again?
Other possibilities are that you have a high concentration of LH with FMU and have diluted the levels by evening (w/ drinking water, etc.) so the test would appear neg...... I have high LH often and can get +OPKS for WEEKS with FMU, but never so many with 3MU or later in the afternoon/evening, so now I know to test around 2pm when I'm not too diluted or concentrated....are you temping, too?? That'll give you a clearer idea of when you actually Ovulate and you can cross-check with other signs, too :flower: HTH!!!


----------



## Brie1117

So I've been using Progesterone Cream for almost a week and I'm showing some positive responses! So happy right now, girls! Just thought I'd share!

Also, I went to Planned Parenthood for a Well-Woman exam and to get some questions answered..... of COURSE I would have a male PA and he had NO IDEA what Cervical Position was!!! LMFAO!!! But he said that if I keep going on the path of eating healthy, exercising 5day/week and taking vitamins/progesterone then I'm sure to see changes and a more regular cycle.
As it is, I'm pretty sure I'm on my way to having my THIRD cycle of 2012! Here's hoping for a sticky little bean for Christmas!!!!


----------



## zelly1

Brie1117 said:


> zelly1 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh another + opk with 2mu. Whats going on. It was + yday morning, did one last night and neg and now + again. Whats going on?? CM was ew but now (sorry TMI) thick and creamy. Cervix is high and closed :wacko:
> 
> I only have one opk left which Ill test with tonight when get in from work. I always prayed that I would get + opks as never have before, but this is now confusing me...
> 
> Zelly, maybe you caught the last of your LH surge and have already O'd? Or tried to O, but failed then tried again?
> Other possibilities are that you have a high concentration of LH with FMU and have diluted the levels by evening (w/ drinking water, etc.) so the test would appear neg...... I have high LH often and can get +OPKS for WEEKS with FMU, but never so many with 3MU or later in the afternoon/evening, so now I know to test around 2pm when I'm not too diluted or concentrated....are you temping, too?? That'll give you a clearer idea of when you actually Ovulate and you can cross-check with other signs, too :flower: HTH!!!Click to expand...

Thanks for replying. I hold my wee for at least 4 hrs and hardly drink anything. All other mornings been -. I had tons ewcm Fri and gradually less and now bk to thick and creamy. We dtd Fri, sun (day before + opk) and well dtd tomorrow as no chance tonight. Hoping we caught egg as never get + opks xx

Oh and v neg opk tonight. But ran out now :-(


----------



## Lionchild

Brie1117 said:


> So I've been using Progesterone Cream for almost a week and I'm showing some positive responses! So happy right now, girls! Just thought I'd share!
> 
> Also, I went to Planned Parenthood for a Well-Woman exam and to get some questions answered..... of COURSE I would have a male PA and he had NO IDEA what Cervical Position was!!! LMFAO!!! But he said that if I keep going on the path of eating healthy, exercising 5day/week and taking vitamins/progesterone then I'm sure to see changes and a more regular cycle.
> As it is, I'm pretty sure I'm on my way to having my THIRD cycle of 2012! Here's hoping for a sticky little bean for Christmas!!!!

That's awesome news, Brie!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay for cycles Brie!!!


----------



## Brie1117

zelly1 said:


> Thanks for replying. I hold my wee for at least 4 hrs and hardly drink anything. All other mornings been -. I had tons ewcm Fri and gradually less and now bk to thick and creamy. We dtd Fri, sun (day before + opk) and well dtd tomorrow as no chance tonight. Hoping we caught egg as never get + opks xx
> 
> Oh and v neg opk tonight. But ran out now :-(

I hope you caught your good days (at least it sounds like you did!) Trust your body and try not to rely TOOOO much on those tricky little tests!!!:hugs:


----------



## Brie1117

95% positive I'm in my 2WW - just waiting on one more high temp (today's was OFF THE CHARTS :happydance: .... in a good way, of course) FX temps go up and STAY up!!


:dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

I might have to join you, ladies! I need some positivity!

I'm 23 and DH is 27, married 4 years. We've been "officially" TTC#1 for about 4 months, but been NTNP for about a year.

I have always had really irregular cycles. A few years ago I had some testing done when I was 3, going on 4 *months* late for a cycle. We were very much trying *not* to conceive then. They did some blood tests and a transvaginal ultrasound and said that everything looked fine. Gave me some medicine to make AF come, and that was that.

My cycles were still irregular and didn't really seem to have any pattern, but the only thing that was always the same was that they were *always* five days, *always* bright red (sorry if tmi), and *never* any spotting before or after. Average cycle length is approximately 30-32 days. I've never used an OPK or tried BBT charting.

But starting in September, I've actually had 28 day cycles every time for the first time in my life. WEIRD!

*But!* This month on the 4th (which would have been CD28) I started having some light weird brown spotting. There was also come mucusy stuff too, and I would only see it when I wiped. I took a CBdigi (because I had one) and it was negative. The spotting lasted one more day, and then everything stopped. This has never happened to me, and I thought it was very weird. I thought it could be IB, so I went and bought some FRERs. I took one that day, negative. I waited a week to take another one, negative. I waited a few days more to take another one, negative.

So I'm thinking at this point that there's no way I'm pregnant? :nope:

I called my doctor to try to make an appointment and told the receptionist was was going on. That I basically haven't had an normal period since Oct 7-11th with some weird spotting on Nov 4th and 5th. She said it might have been too early and told me to test on 11/30? Am I confused, or is she confused? Because the way I see it, I'm already reeeeeeally late, and she's treating the weird spotting on 11/4-5 like a period. :dohh:

Baby dust for everyone. Let's hope this all gets straightened out!


----------



## zelly1

Brie. Thank you.

Sound promising for you xx

Have any of ur ladies had o pain?? Think I may b shaving it. Sharp pain on my right side sometimes when I move the pain catches my breath for a moment!! X


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay for two week wait Brie!!! Zelly, I felt ovulation pains both months I was off BCP.


----------



## Brie1117

GingerPanda - Hi!!!

You know, sometimes hCg is metabolized really quickly by some women and they won't test positive on Home Tests for a long time (if ever!!) The surest way to know is to get a blood test from your doc, I think!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies,

Lots been going on while i've been away for a while well we've been lucky i've had my 1st set of bloods this month had my hsg exam. Eeek I hope none of you ladies ever have to do that it was sooooo strange and slightly painful took my breath a little, put it this way i'm glad its over!! :haha: 

So I have another set of bloods on cd21 and then we get the results in February!! (which I think is a bit far away considering we've managed to squeeze all tests in this month because the days my cycle fell on this month) But on we go when I go for all the test results I'm also going to be having a internal scan to just make sure everything is normal before we go in fingers crossed. I might not be on much over the next few weeks as I'm not trying atm (because I'm not allowed during fertility tests) However I will pop on just to see how all you ladies are getting on as I already feel close to this people in this thread xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Brie1117 said:


> GingerPanda - Hi!!!
> 
> You know, sometimes hCg is metabolized really quickly by some women and they won't test positive on Home Tests for a long time (if ever!!) The surest way to know is to get a blood test from your doc, I think!

I've never thought of myself as having a fast metabolism (through the lips and to the hips! lol), but I hope that's what it is! It makes me regret those drinks I had earlier this month though, when I was so sure I wasn't. Now I get to worry about that, if I am!


----------



## Brie1117

GingerPanda said:


> Brie1117 said:
> 
> 
> GingerPanda - Hi!!!
> 
> You know, sometimes hCg is metabolized really quickly by some women and they won't test positive on Home Tests for a long time (if ever!!) The surest way to know is to get a blood test from your doc, I think!
> 
> I've never thought of myself as having a fast metabolism (through the lips and to the hips! lol), but I hope that's what it is! It makes me regret those drinks I had earlier this month though, when I was so sure I wasn't. Now I get to worry about that, if I am!Click to expand...

Don't drag yourself thru the fire about those drinks! If you're PG you'll have ENUF on your plate to stress over! :winkwink:


----------



## Brie1117

Hello Lovelies!

I am _officially_ in my 2WW!! :happydance: I am *4 DPO *today and happily awaiting any possible PG symptoms, haha!

I had an unexplained case of hiccups 2 days ago, constipated (TMI alert!) last night and have pretty sore nipples today. I usually have sore nipples a couple of days before AF, so we'll see how this pans out... I hope I'm not just wearing my "Pregnancy Goggles". I know it's WAAAAY early to be thinking about symptoms, but I can't help it! I'm just excited to *NOT* be worrying about WHEN I'm going to Ovulate anymore! :yipee:

:dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

Fx'd Brie! *baby dust!*

I'll get some tests today and take one first thing in the morning before DH leaves for work. I can't take tests without him because he says he wants to be there from the first moment. Very sweet, but it eliminates getting any sort of surprise ready for him!


----------



## opera_lady24

Hi Ladies!!!

SOOO sorry I've been completely MIA for the past week. Life is CRAZY! 

Congrats Lionchild!!! I updated the list. Lucky you! :flower: Please stick around during your pregnancy journey!!!! 

Welcome to all the new ladies! Feel free to share with us anything and everything!

I'm all about the exclamation points today!!!!!! Lol. 

Everyone else I have my fingers crossed for you. :)

Soooooo I think I O'd again. I'll know for sure tomorrow. We accidentally timed things right. Seriously, it is way early in my cycle. But since my body finally decided to get on the O wagon I'm just going with the flow! I am counting the spotting with low temps as AF now. It's the only thing that makes any sense. Also, if I'm correct in thinking I O'd later than FF originally thought then AF would have been on time, even if it was super super light. 

I'm glad I've started ovulating again, though I'm skeptical about how long it's going to last. Also, DH and I have decided that if I don't get pregnant this cycle we're going to wait a couple months so that any potential due date would be during the summer. Since I'm a teacher, it would seem the most responsible thing to do as I won't need to take maternity leave. In the meantime I'll do my best to stay the course and keep healthy, lose more weight (b/c Lord knows I need to), hold tight and try to be patient and, don't worry, I'll stick around this thread! I love hearing about all your journeys! 

Okay, that's a long enough post for now! Love you ladies!


----------



## Brie1117

Opera, I'm very glad for you and you ovulation!!! It's such a relief, isn't it? LOL. And who knows, you'll probably end up PG when you're on your break!

Sittin' pretty at 5 DPO over here, no symptoms other than tender nipples that, I think, are getting progressively more sore to the touch.

FX!


----------



## Lionchild

Thank you, opera. I will always keep up with this thread. You all are fantastic!

I may be back here ttc here in a bit. My lines have not gotten darker since Sunday. I've gotten two BFP on digis and lines on 15 other tests (yes, I'm obsessing), but they just aren't darkening. I mean they are still VERY faint. Too faint for my comfort level. I've used four different kinds of tests (mostly cheap ones), Wondfo, dollar tree, Clearblue (digis and the + - ones). The Clearblue ones are the darkest, but not all that dark. I'm trying to stay positive, but I can't help but feel this might be a chemical. I'm going to stay away from the boards for a few days until I either get more progress on the HPTs or af comes. I'm driving myself crazy comparing my progression to everyone else's. I'll update you all as soon as I know more. FX. If it doesn't turn out with good news, at least I now know I can get a BFP and that gives me hope.


----------



## Lionchild

GL to all the other ladies in the tww or waiting to o! Baby dust!!!


----------



## zelly1

Opera - You will prob get pg when not trying x

Lion child - im sure it is fine. Are you going to make Drs appt for a betta? x

Well something new for me today. Checked my cervix and cm. My cervix has gone back high and closed. I have tons creamy cm and (sorry if tmi) but there was lots. It was stretchy but sticky at same time and white. Kind of like ewcm but a lot thicker. Hmm.... trying not to read into it though

:dust: to you lovely ladies xx


----------



## Brie1117

Lionchild said:


> Thank you, opera. I will always keep up with this thread. You all are fantastic!
> 
> I may be back here ttc here in a bit. My lines have not gotten darker since Sunday. I've gotten two BFP on digis and lines on 15 other tests (yes, I'm obsessing), but they just aren't darkening. I mean they are still VERY faint. Too faint for my comfort level. I've used four different kinds of tests (mostly cheap ones), Wondfo, dollar tree, Clearblue (digis and the + - ones). The Clearblue ones are the darkest, but not all that dark. I'm trying to stay positive, but I can't help but feel this might be a chemical. I'm going to stay away from the boards for a few days until I either get more progress on the HPTs or af comes. I'm driving myself crazy comparing my progression to everyone else's. I'll update you all as soon as I know more. FX. If it doesn't turn out with good news, at least I now know I can get a BFP and that gives me hope.

Hang in there! All the best of luck!:flower:


----------



## Tink80

Hi, girls. I am still keeping up with this thread.

Lionchild, I would maybe try a FRER and/or Answer test to see progression. FX'd baby is fine, hon. :hugs:

AFM, I will be 8 weeks tomorrow. I had to cancel my OB appt. next week though because my MIL passed away a few days ago and we will be traveling by train to Chicago for her funeral. We'll be gone for a week (4 days of that week will be spent on a train). We got a little roomette but I am nervous as sometimes I feel fine and other times I feel really ill at this point. It's really unpredictable. And we are staying at a friend's apartment once we get there so I am not going to be comfortable at all. I have to be there for my husband though. Wish me luck.


----------



## GingerPanda

Tink, so sorry for the family loss. I hope everything goes the best it can.


----------



## Brie1117

Sorry to hear about the family loss, Tink! :(


----------



## Brie1117

Hey ladies!

I'm a little anxious this morning b/c FF moved my O date ahead two days (from *CD36* to *CD38*) and of course we'd stopped BD by then.
However, it's not just b/c of that that I don't agree with the switch - I've known when I've O'd for years without FF and I trust my body's signs more than a computer program so I moved it back to 36 (which is 100% obvious to me as O day), but it's just not as satisfying to see blue crosshairs as it is to see red ones....:nope:

Any of you gals use FF and move your O day, based on your own intuition, and been right (ex. had AF come on the corresponding day, or gotten PG, or anything?)?? HELP!

Sooo confusedfrustratedsadanxiousannoyedupsetmiffedbaaaahhhh! :cry:
(This is not shaping up to be a good day)

According to FF I'm 4 DPO (again) / According to ME I'm *6 DPO* (still nada)
:shrug:

P.S. God I love these little emoticon-smiley-faces... so accurate!


----------



## zelly1

I don't temp so can't really say. Just go with what u feel. U know ur own body. When u testing? 

And yeah the smiley faces r great but don't come up on mobile app :-( xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Depending on when your last BD was 2 days later you would still be good! How come it changed your crosshairs?


----------



## Brie1117

Zelly - AF due date is the 10th so if I'm late I'm gonna test on the 11th (on the 8th if I really can't wait, but I'm gonna try to hold out)

Jenzy - I can't figure out WHY specifically my crosshairs were changed - it may have something to do with some +OPKs but I don't trust those really b/c I pretty much always get them after CD10 due to my PCOS... I use them to test for -LH surges so I know I already O'd. I erased one of the + OPKs & the crosshairs went back to the original so that's my guess. I rely more on CM, CP, temps and O pains rather than OPKs.... I DEFINITELY Ovulated CD36!


----------



## wantanerd

Found the thread again! Loved this when I was TTC!


----------



## Lionchild

Just wanted to check in and say hi again. I stayed away for two days, and it has been challenging. 

Tink-I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.

zelly-I won't go in for a beta unless another week passes. I have no history of losses, and so far there are no know fertility issues. This is my first pregnancy. 

So I got a slightly darker line today, but it was still pretty light. I'm preparing myself for a loss. It may be the case that I am one of those rare cases where the line never really darkens, or it could be the fact that I'm using cheap tests (but many people get nice lines on cheapies). I haven't given up hope, but I am being realistic and trusting my gut. The most recent digi still says BFP, so as of now, that's what it is, and I should be thankful for that. It's been 10 days of rather faint lines, which seems nuts. I'm keeping a lookout for any signs of an ectopic, just in case. We'll see what develops over the week. FX. Regardless, I'm lucky to have such a supportive group to turn to if things don't turn out as I'd like them too.

I hope you're all drowning in baby dust!!! GL this cycle!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good to hear from you Lionchild! Are you going to do blood tests to see if HCG is progressing correctly?


----------



## opera_lady24

Wantanerd!!!!! Yay! I'm so glad you found this thread!!! How's your son doing? How are you doing???

Lionchild...I'm sure this whole experience is so nerve wracking for you, but if you keep taking HPTs after you've had several postive digi's, you're just going to freak yourself out. If you freak yourself out you're putting stress on your body that's completely unnecessary. I would definitely take borr's advice and just get blood tests done to make sure everything is as it should be. There's a saying that is going around: "If you have a cold, the quickest way to convince yourself you're dying is to Google your symptoms." I really think this holds true for us as well. We spend so much time and effort obsessing over getting pregnant that once we finally do, we freak ourselves out and worry and stress that we'll lose our baby, b/c after all, aren't there so many losses on the 1st tri forum? What if I'm one of those? It's SO easy to fall into that. The best thing you can do is go to your doctor, and your doctor can help you. I would take lower temperatures as a better sign of a miscarriage than the second line on HPTs not getting darker. You still have them there, even on the digi's; that's a GOOD sign Lionchild. Have faith, keep up a calm, positive spirit, and all will work itself out in the end. :hugs:

Tink...so sorry to hear about your MIL. How is your hubby doing? Hang in there...I hope your ills don't bother you while traveling!!!

Brie....I changed my O date last cycle b/c my Luteal phases are typically the same (when I have them or if they are provera-induced) and I'm not entirely sure my original crosshairs accurately indicated O b/c my temps were all screwy after the first high. I thought it was my thermometer but after a few days when my temps finally stayed consistent, it just made sense that I O'd later. Always trust your body over a computer. The computer can't sense the things you can. Of course, I didn't realize this until AF was a week late and I had a negative blood pregnancy test done. It also made sense seeing as my blood tests for O came back positive on CD24, when in reality, had I already O'd, I should have missed that window for a positive O test. Unfortunately, all these revelations were retrospective. Hope that helps!


So, I'm 5DPO today. Not really any symptoms. I'm a little concerned that my temp dropped a bit today, but then I had that same temp last cycle...it just didn't show up as vividly as this cycle because FF gave me a really high coverline this time. I'm just trying to ignore that as FF says its just a tool and nothing more. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!!! :dust: to those in their tww!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Doyle is 6 months old! I can't believe it! He is a solids eating machine! We are gearing up for our move to Alabama this week. In two weeks, after a stop in our new town, we head down to FL to spend the holidays with my family! Can't wait! 
He has his 6 month check up today, a little on edge since MIL put her two cents in over Thanksgiving claiming he wasn't developmentally where he should be and he is too skinny. Both claims are bs but still brings out more of the mommy worry. He has always been on the small side but is perfectly healthy and learns new things every day. 
Here's a recent pic of him! 
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/487108_10102492294393903_1793818437_n.jpg


----------



## JenzyKY

Wantanerd what a cute little one!!! He looks appropriate sized to me!!

Lionchild, been thinking of you. Keeping all my fingers crossed for good news. 

Congrats to the many in the two week wait! Hoping for good news soon!!

Right now I'm feeling pretty good. I don't sleep well. I miss sleeping through the night. First dr appointment tomorrow!

Oh and Opera, Will and Kate really are pregnant! I just saw that today!


----------



## opera_lady24

Awww Doyle is so adorable! Don't listen to the MIL...my nephew has always been small and skinny for his age (he's 4 now), kind of like a little beanpole, and he's as smart as a whip and a wonderful boy. 

Jenzy...I'm sorry you're not getting any sleep. I've heard that the insomnia goes away around 2nd tri.


----------



## Brie1117

Wantanerd - That is the cutest little guy I've ever seen!

Update - Okay, so 8DPO today and I'm pretty convinced I'm out this round, girls.:shy: I 'm still "tracking symptoms" so that I will be able to compare them to when I actually am PG, but I'm almost 100% positive this is not it 
My temps have been lower the last 2 days (today's the lowest), still above coverline, but not really what I want to see. I did have a strong cramp last night when I was falling asleep (one, just the one) after feeling twingy all day. It wasn't gas, it was definitely my uterus and definitely noticeable (not the kind where you imagine it's happening, but really not).
Anyway, other than that and my sore nips, I feel totally fine and totally not PG. :shrug:

But wanna know something? I'm totally OK with that! :thumbup: We have a doc apt tomorrow to basically ask questions & see if I can shorten my cycles any (right now they're steady at 49 days after years of severe irregularity) & then on to NEXT cycle! Hoping for a BFP for my January birthday!:winkwink:

Besides all that, what is everyone planning for the Holidays? :xmas6: Ladies with BFPs, have you told your families, or are you waiting for Christmas? And what is your favorite part about this season?


----------



## Brie1117

Alright, I'm a LITTLE not OK with it, but c'est la vie, eh?


----------



## JenzyKY

Brie, I had lots of cramps and still got my BFP. I thought I was out. Don't write yourself off yet! 

I'm not telling my family til at least Christmas. It all depends on if I get a scan before Christmas or not. My parents will be staying for multiple days around Christmas so I don't know if I could keep it a secret then. I'm just scared to tell people...


----------



## opera_lady24

opera_lady24 said:


> A question to any UK ladies on this thread...does it bother you how many times Kate Middleton has been "pregnant" this year? Or do your tabloids even bother with it? I think it's like once per month in the US. Lol!

I can't believe I asked this and she ended up being pregnant! Wherever you are and whoever you are on this forum (b/c I'm convinced you're here somewhere) I genuinely hope you feel better soon! And congrats! (Even though I'm slightly envious...:winkwink: )


----------



## opera_lady24

Oh and Brie...you're only 8DPO...there's no way you can count yourself out yet. Maybe if you were like 13 or 14DPO and feeling this way but 8DPO? Always think positive!


----------



## Brie1117

Yes, positive.... okay, I can do that..... 

Is Kate Middleton really pregnant? I missed that somehow!


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, I don't think you missed it. It was just announced today.

I found out after I logged on to Facebook, saw four new pregnancy announcements, got depressed, and decided to check the news instead. DARN YOU, KATE! :haha:


----------



## Brie1117

GingerPanda - that is comedy gold, right there! At least there seems to be a good amount of :dust: flying around! Let's hope some lands on us!


----------



## opera_lady24

Yes. Dear Kate Middleton...you're now a royal so that means you have plenty of :dust: to spare. Please send some to us!!! Oh, and feel better. Really. I would utterly hate to be in your shoes right now. I mean, can't a poor princess vomit in peace (I mean that with all sincerity)?

Ladies, I had a temp dip and I just wiped up some blood (sorry tmi). Not sure what to think. My temp dipped the same exact dpo last cycle and it was followed by some light spotting. Sigh. Other than that I'm 5DPO and TIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's all I have to say. T.I.R.E.D (for no good reason I might add)! I am SO glad I don't have any tests left. It really makes this whole thing SO much less stressful.


----------



## Lionchild

So cute, wantanerd!!! Thanks for sharing!!

Thanks, opera. I know you're 100% right. You just hear about so many bad things and especially with the obsession with lines darkening. I wish I had just taken one and left it alone. Then it just becomes a vicious cycle of doubting it's really going to happen. I'm going to wait until Friday to see what happens. I'm stepping away from the pee sticks until then. If I take a test on Friday and it is not much darker, I'll call the doctor and schedule an appointment for next week. Good news is that it was darker today. It was finally about half as dark as the control (11 days since the first very very faint line). 

borr- I'l get one next week if I'm still concerned about light lines. FX things work out just fine.

Brie- Don't give up hope yet! I'm hoping your instincts are wrong about this month (and mine too for that matter). FX and baby dust!!

Jenzy-Good luck on getting an early scan and keeping your secret!!


----------



## Lionchild

Oh yeah, and I don't want to bring any negativity to this wonderfully positive thread, so it's important I remember to stay optimistic!


----------



## Joy4eva

Hi Ladies,
i enjoyed reading thru this thread.. Can i join too?? 
Am new to TTC.. currently in d middle of my TWW.. it can be frustrating at times.. 
congrats to all d BFP's .. and lots of :dust: to all those who are TTC ..


----------



## opera_lady24

Hi Joy4eva! Welcome! I'll add you to the list. GL with your TWW!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Girls just checking in :flower:

wantanerd: What a cute little Man!! he looks such a happy chappy!! :thumbup:

Lionchild: I hope all is going on ok keep us updated you're in my thoughts and much love to you xx

Joy4ecva: Hi Nice to meet you xx

Everyone else I may have missed: Hello hope you're all doing ok whether you're in your first few days of your cycle tww or pregnant :happydance:

Love and baby :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Oof. AF hit me hard today. I think I'm dying. :wacko:


----------



## opera_lady24

Sorry GingerPanda! Feel better! Advil liquigels help me with super bad cramps...


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey GingerPanda Sorry AF got you this month fingers crossed for next month xxxxx


----------



## Lionchild

Welcome, Joy4eva!

opera-any updates with the temps?

Bumblebee-how are you doing this month? Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry GingerPanda! I hope the cramps clear up quickly. Hugs and babydust for next cycle!


----------



## JenzyKY

Sorry GingerPanda about AF and the cramps. Cramps are just the worst! 

My first ultrasound is 12/31 and my Dh has off work!


----------



## opera_lady24

Temps are still high, although not as high as they could be but the spotting has all but gone away. 

In general, today I feel like crap. I'm super tired, I have a headache, I've been somewhat sick to my stomach and I keep getting these random sharp pains in my uterus. Just, crappy. I don't really have high hopes...I'm just hoping I'm not getting sick.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, ladies.

To get my mind off it, I decided I would go to the state park today and take photos. Our park has a wild buffalo reservation, and while I was taking pictures of them, the smell made me sick. I scared all of the buffalo. I'm sorry, buffalo. I'm so sorry.


:winkwink:


----------



## puppymom

opera, I was wondering if the spotting was perhaps implantation, but it seems that you had a bit of spotting after ovulation last month too... you never know though :)


----------



## GingerPanda

opera_lady24 said:


> Temps are still high, although not as high as they could be but the spotting has all but gone away.
> 
> In general, today I feel like crap. I'm super tired, I have a headache, I've been somewhat sick to my stomach and I keep getting these random sharp pains in my uterus. Just, crappy. I don't really have high hopes...I'm just hoping I'm not getting sick.

Every friend of mine that has been pregnant always says the same thing: "I thought I had the flu!"

Good luck! Fx'd! :dust:


----------



## opera_lady24

Ladies, sigh...GingerPanda, thanks for sharing about the buffalo...it made me laugh. I needed that.

I'm still feeling pretty crappy, and now I'm super concerned. This is really embarrassing and sorry, cuz it's def TMI, but I went to the bathroom and found a lot of blood in my stool. I've never had hemorrhoids or anything like it and apparently that's a sign of pregnancy? Has anyone heard that? I'm hoping it's something simple like that and nothing to be too concerned about. 

If anything I would say this cycle is different, even with the spotting, which went away (it was only red the first day for about 10 minutes and then I've just been wiping up light brown (sorry again if TMI!!!) For one thing, I didn't expect to cycle/ovulate again so soon, so maybe my body is just freaking out. Who knows. I don't think my temp today was accurate b/c I didn't sleep well (DH kept stealing the covers and then pushing me off the bed...argh!). It's just a waiting game. I'm still really glad I don't have any HPTs!


----------



## opera_lady24

BTW...I'm sorry I'm being so negative...it's just hard to be positive when one feels so yucky!


----------



## GingerPanda

https://www.shareimages.com/images/pics/0/0/3/62385-qpeWmpahk5.lnpyWmaM-feelbettersoon.jpg


----------



## Brie1117

OOoo I really hope you feel better soon, Opera (and by that I mean finally see your BFP on those sticks!!!) FX for you either way, girl!


----------



## Brie1117

10 dpo - exceptionally light cramps, sore nips. The End. All very normal for AF.

We go our Christmas Tree last night and I am SOOOO excited to decorate (finally, something else to be obsessed with, lol)!!

Had blood drawn today to test my LH, FSH, TSH, Prolactin, Progesterone, Testosterone and Estrogen levels. Hoping all is good (doc said I might not even have PCOS anymore and I'm like "yeah friggin right, buddy! Then WTF are all the ovary pains about? If it was OV pains, i'd be ovulating, like 20 times each cycle!" LMFAO) At least I'll have some test results to go to my old OBGYN with (even if it DOES cost me an arm and a leg!). Super!


----------



## opera_lady24

Brie I hope you get some answers soon! I know how you feel! Also, don't count yourself out until AF actually shows up. A lot of women get the same symptoms as AF when they're actually pregnant. Not trying to get your hopes up or anything but don't throw in the towel early!


----------



## JenzyKY

Haha I love the buffalo! Don't count yourselves out yet ladies!


----------



## puppymom

Opera, I wonder if you have low progesterone, as your temps seem a bit low for post ov., but that could just be your body as well! I hope you feel better soon - tmi, but did you have any difficulty passing the stool (could that be where the blood was coming from)? I would ask the doc. about it, if that isn't the case, just to be sure.


----------



## Brie1117

Thanks Opera, dear! I'm not necessarily counting myself out 100%, but I'm trying think rationally in regards to what my body feels like. Plus, I figure this way if I get a BFN I'm not so totally crushed and if I get a BFP then I'll be totally excited!
There's always that glimmer, but I'm trying NOT to psych myself into the lunacy of the TWW, lol!

I also agree with puppymom about the progesterone, but I can't remember if you'd mentioned something about that in a previous post. I don't have a severe case of PCOS and some natural Progesterone Cream is doing some great things, I think! Check it out if you haven't already! XOXO


----------



## opera_lady24

You know puppymom, that actually makes a bit of sense, seeing as last cycle was the first cycle in forever that I actually O'd, and then I O'd again super early this cycle. Perhaps my body didn't have enough time to make extra progesterone? Also, I appreciate you asking, but I didn't really have trouble passing the stool. Honestly I thought nothing of it until I wiped. Weird. I'm trying to hold out on the doctor thing...they're getting to know me a little too well lately. I know that's probably a stupid reason, but I'm tired of going in or calling for every little thing. I'm just going to hold out on this one and if I'm preggers, well, that explains that...and a lot of other things.

Who knows. My body does what it wants. 

Brie...what brand progesterone cream do you use? I've debated using some in the past but I wasn't sure what brands I could trust.


----------



## JJDreams

Hi everyone! I've been reading all of your posts for a while now but decided to finally say hi! I am joining this thread because I love the name of it and I need to stay positive. My husband and I have been trying since September. I went off the pill after 13 years on it. I had a normal period right after ending my pills and then didn't get another period until 42 days later. I went for my annual exam a few weeks ago and my doctor said to e-mail him if I had another cycle longer than 40 days. Today is day 43, so I e-mailed him. He prescribed provera to me and I need to have lab work done once I start my period. I'm hoping I just needed to jump-start my system, but I can't help but panic and think it's something worse. Any similar stories to give me hope?


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, JJDreams!

I went to the doctor after not having a period for almost four months back in 2009. They prescribed me Provera, which took a couple of days after finishing all the pills to actually work. They ran several tests on me, checking my hormone levels and stuff, and also did a trans-vaginal ultrasound to check out my insides. Everything came back normal with no problems. I have always had an irregular period, and I still do, but I've never gone that long without one since.


----------



## opera_lady24

Welcome JJ! How long has it been since you've been off the pill? It can take up to a year for your body to cycle normally again. Provera typically helps that issue though. GL!


----------



## Brie1117

JJDreams - Hi & welcome! I have irregular cycles and am taking Vitex & Progesterone cream and it seems to be doing the trick...

Opera, I'm using FemPro: 1/8 tsp 2x a day on various body parts. I recommend anything that is natural progesterone or close (not sure about the synthetic stuff)


----------



## Lionchild

Welcome JJDreams!!

opera and Brie- FX this is both of your months!!

Brie- I have always done the same thing (or at least I started doing it after several months of negatives). I always expected af and then if it was a BFP, I'd be happily surprised. GL!!


----------



## JJDreams

Thanks for all of the welcoming posts :)

I have been off the pill since early September after 13 years. I went on it when I was 16 because I had never gotten my period (I was 5'9" and 100lbs and really athletic) and my doctor at the time told me that I needed to go on the pill to get the hormones I needed or I would have bone density issues. I had an ultrasound done back then and a round of something (looking back, it may have been Provera) to induce my period to make sure everything worked right. They said everything looked good and it was just because I was too skinny. Based on all that, I have always been terrified that I wouldn't be able to get pregnant. My doctor is awesome and I think he senses my fear and decided to run some tests to get me the answers to the questions I am constantly asking him. Hopefully the Provera jump-starts everything and my blood tests come back good. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Brie1117

JJ - Good luck with the Provera! I don't know much about it - is it a hormone regulator or does it specifically induce menstruation?

Other News: 11 dpo and feeling slightly crampy + tender in the abdomen. I was SOOOOO emotional yesterday I thought I was going to die from feeling too much, lol. I cried watching 'Survivor'. I teared up @ doc office & on the way home (from both relief & frustration). I wanted my DF to jump off a cliff at one point I was so mad. (cuckoo!!):wacko:
Today I feel a LOT better, but am a little achy and didn't sleep well last night. My temp is highest it's been the whole cycle. Usually by this time it's slowly dropping (I keep showing this sawtooth line on my graph, up, down updownupdown, but all post-O temps have been above my coverline and climbing). I don't want to get myself TOO worked up, but I'm hoping that temps continue to climb and AF stays FAAAAAR away from me!:thumbup:

Also worth note: Aversion to meat & eggs (craving colorful, crisp veggies, raisins & apple cider). SLIGHT nausea this morning after I took my vitamins, but maybe that was b/c I took 'em on an empty stomach). Took a FOUR HOUR nap yesterday afternoon, which might have resulted in not sleeping well last night, but I was so emotional it exhausted me! A bike ride to the farmers market made me feel MUCH better.

Okay, sorry for yakking on & on, but I had to!
Hope everyone in their 2ww is feeling strong! :dust:


----------



## JenzyKY

Sounds great Brie. You could test in the AM if you have a cheapie...


----------



## puppymom

I am also interested in the prog. cream - I am not sure if I can get it here without a prescription...


----------



## Brie1117

puppymom - maybe at a vitamin store or health food store in your area? :shrug: I got mine @ a vitamin store....


----------



## opera_lady24

puppymom...I've had good luck with health food stores/organic stores that have big supplements sections. You might start there.

Brie...I appreciate your rant. I went off on one yesterday. 

I'm feeling out this month. My temps are just too low that I'm starting to wonder if I O'd at all. Granted, I tend to only get a string of vivid dreams when I have progesterone in my system. Last night I dreamt that I was lactating a clumpy brownish goo and my bbs turned into quadro bbs (kinda like I had a double chin or something. It was so depressing) Lol! 

My symptoms pretty much went away today, except for this once/twice-per-hour nausea that makes me think I'm going to throw up but usually ends in a burp (sry if TMI) Either way it sucks.


----------



## GingerPanda

That dream sounds incredibly unpleasant, lol.

Keep your head up! If not this cycle, then maybe next cycle!

I went to Walgreens and got my first box of OPKs today. Not going to start using them yet, obviously, but will try them this month! :thumbup:


----------



## opera_lady24

So ladies....do you think it's a good sign that I'm feeling negative/ indifferent about being pregnant when I'm normally proactive and positive? I just don't feel like myself. Do I sound like myself?


----------



## Brie1117

I would say that being negative is acceptable and ALLOWABLE! If you're 100% positive 100% of the time, you're gonna give yourself a migrane. You're a human being, *Opera*, with a vast, complex range of emotions and allowing yourself to fully feel & appreciate all of them in this very complicated stage of your life is COMPLETELY ok! Do yourself a favor and go get a massage! Or a mini Shopping spree. Or watch your favorite movie while enjoying a heaping bowl of buttery popcorn! Stew in your own juices for a bit, de-stress, regroup and if this isn't your month, that's OK (and if it IS - FX - then you'll be surprised & glad you gave yourself some chill time). Your baby IS out there waiting for you (or maybe IN THERE waiting!) I think we all will become EXPERTS at the practice of patience by the time we bet our BFPs.
Bit hugs to you girl!!:hugs:


Other news: *12 dpo* - big temp drop (98.41 - 97.97). :witch: approaches, I'm sure of it. I'm actually amazed that I've gone this whole cycle without POAS, lol - VERY proud of myself!

I'm getting really excited to try next cycle b/c I have a new technique for Progesterone Cream application: no cream from AF til CD12, then Cream CD12 on... Im hoping it will shorten my cycle since I feel like I keep TRYING to Ov around CD15 & then CD28 or so. FX that works! I'd LOOOOVE to have a period ONCE a month instead of MAYBE once every OTHER month! Let me rephrase that: I'd LOVE to OVULATE next month and get pregnant, but if I don't I'd LOVE to Ovulate in Feb. instead of waiting 49 more days! Sigh...


----------



## Brie1117

And Opera, you've only been TTC for a little over a year - on average it takes many couples AT LEAST that long to conceive their first (think of how silly some of us feel complaining after only TWO months)! And you've had a lot of obstacles to overcome - but you know what? Your perseverance and optimism is training you to be an AMAZING mother when it finally becomes your turn! I truly hope you don't have to wait much longer!


----------



## wantanerd

Opera, When I was pregnant with Doyle, I was super negative going to get the blood test KNOWING I wasn't pregnant. I knew it. I complained the whole way to the lab to my friend who drove me. 3 hours later, I found out I was pregnant. So I was very negative. 4 months of fertility treatment does that. It's okay to be negative sometimes. =)


----------



## JenzyKY

I had a huge scare last night and panicked. The nurse practitioner got me right in and I got to see my bean! No heartbeat yet as expected but a fetal pole and yolk sack. :). I was so scared. 

Brie, sorry about the drop. Your regimen sounds good! Fingers crossed!

Opera, I feel like it is in our nature to be negative before positive. This journey is hard and full of ups and downs. Many hugs sent.


----------



## Lionchild

JenzyKY said:


> I had a huge scare last night and panicked. The nurse practitioner got me right in and I got to see my bean! No heartbeat yet as expected but a fetal pole and yolk sack. :). I was so scared.
> 
> Brie, sorry about the drop. Your regimen sounds good! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Opera, I feel like it is in our nature to be negative before positive. This journey is hard and full of ups and downs. Many hugs sent.


Jenzy, I'm so glad that everything is ok!! It's great that you got to see the sack! How exciting!


opera-I think it could be a good sign. When I took the hpt a couple of weeks ago, I did not think for a second that it would be positive (especially because it was so early). I hope it is a sign!!


----------



## Brie1117

Jenzy - whew! What's a fetal pole?


----------



## JenzyKY

The part that becomes the baby.


----------



## Brie1117

I have never heard that before - I've heard zygote, blastocyst, embryo... but fetal pole is a new one!


----------



## JenzyKY

Dr. Google just told me its the very first part of baby you can see by ultrasound. It usually forms between 5 to 6 weeks and a heart beat in the 6th week. The videos of development are so impressive.


----------



## Frustrated42

Well laying in bed and can't sleep. Can't get my mind off of ttc. DH is amazing and so optimistic just keeps telling me it will happen. Glad I have him and he is so great about everything. Even bding. He was so tired this morning after work and I still got him to bd. cd 21 today should o around Monday or Tuesday if my cycle stays on track going to try and get DH to bd every day and if not ever other day. Hoping to get a BFP for Christmas and our 4 year anniversary is on the 27th as well so I think that would be a great gift for him.

To all you ladies you keep me inspired by this thread. I don't always respond but when I read it you all keep me positive!


----------



## Brie1117

JenzyKY said:


> Dr. Google just told me its the very first part of baby you can see by ultrasound. It usually forms between 5 to 6 weeks and a heart beat in the 6th week. The videos of development are so impressive.

I KNOW! I've watched a lot of "conception to birth" videos and it's all just so FASCINATING what our bodies & babies can do! I love it!



Other News: 13 DPO today. Temp back up. I am considering it a fluke - pretty much the only possible explanation (AF due Monday, will prob. start spotting tomorrow). Brown-tinted CM when I "checked" last night as well as shooting pains in my (.)(.). Today, nothing hurts up top, lol. I'm going to the Dollar Tree to stock up on cheapies for next time :) Feeling pretty good about life today and ready for Take #3! :thumbup: YAY!


----------



## puppymom

Keep those positive thoughts coming ladies - we will ALL get there! Of course, it's okay to have the negativity mixed in there once in a while, that's a part of life. As long as we don't dwell on it, we will be a-ok! On another note... day 4 of clomid today..


----------



## opera_lady24

Thank you everyone for all the encouragement, especially Brie. Took a test this morning (I'm only 10dpo but I wanted to get it out of my system) - bfn but you know what, I wasn't totally crushed. Maybe I'm still a little indifferent but that's okay too. Last night my school had their big Christmas program that I conducted an orchestra of jr high and high school kids for. Right now I'm so proud of them that I feel like they are all my kids and I'm content with that. As for everything else- well, we'll see how it goes in a few days. 

Jenzy I'm glad you're okay!


----------



## opera_lady24

Any updates? My bbt went way up today. I took it about 30 minutes later than normal, but in my experience, 30-40 minutes never makes that much of a difference.

Still have constant on/off headaches, am tired all the time, and get queasy very easily.


----------



## GingerPanda

Man, I have my Fx'd for all of us, especially those that are testing/about to test! 

:dust:


----------



## Joy4eva

:witch: jus appeared today.. i was so hoping for a xmas BFP.. :cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry the witch caught you, Joy! :hugs:

I'm thinking that this coming year, getting pregnant is my New Years Resolution.


----------



## opera_lady24

So sorry Joy! FX'd for your next cycle to be the one!

Lol GingerPanda! Love it. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Fx'd it's the first resolution I ever keep! :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

I just wanted to check in and let you all know that I will be returning to ttc with you all. My betas came back at 67 and 65 for 5.1 and 5.3 weeks. They suspect ectopic. I've been having sharp twinges in my right side, but no bleeding. I'm not sure how they will be able to diagnose ectopic with such low levels. I don't think you can see anything on an ultrasound at this point, but I really have no experience with this sort of thing. I'm hoping to return to this forum with both tubes intact. Wish me luck!


----------



## Brie1117

That is a Great Resolution, GingerPanda!! I'm no board with that!
I'm 15 dpo today, temp back at coverline, and AF is still to make her appearance. I stopped my progesterone last night after a neg HPT (just to be safe, not expecting +), but I haven't seen her yet, nor the telltale cramps.... LET'S GET THIS OVER WITH, **TCH, lol.

I am REALLY excited about next cycle b/c we've decided to try the SMEP method! Any of you ladies ever try this? I know it's a lot of BD-ing, but that could be fun, and worth it, right? Well, if it ends in a BFP, then of course, lol! The next little egg is NOT getting away from us!


----------



## Brie1117

Best of Luck, Lionchild! XOXOXO


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope everything goes as best it possibly can Lionchild!

Brie, I have never tried SMEP, but DH and I have always had super "drives", so we go pretty much every night. Sometimes twice a day. SMEP would be cutting back for us! :rofl:

I also thought SMEP was for women who had had a child before? I always wondered why it made a difference if you'd had children before or not. I guess because they want to keep their success statistics higher? :shrug:


----------



## Brie1117

GingerPanda - that's what I thought, too (about the previous pregnancy SMEP thing) but I can't see WHY it would make a difference if you were trying to conceive #1 or #14! Maybe they figure people in their first year of trying for #1 are already going at it like rabbits (wink wink) so they figure they're covered. DF and I are a little on the slower side (not like we don't turn each other on, but we don't need to do it every day, which is one reason why I like the SMEP method) I also like the fact that it covers so many days you're BOUND to hit the right day quicker than not!

OTHER NEWS - OMIGOD I had a really cruel scare today! Planned Parenthood office called me back w/ my blood test results - they were apparently showing overactive thyroid levels (WTF!!!!!) which is absolutely bizzare (doc & I were BOTH surprised) b/c other than irregular periods, I don't exhibit any of the other symptoms! Then he asked me if I was taking anything to stimulate thyroid, like kelp or seaweed, etc. and I said no (picturing myself skipping down the beach foraging driftwood & kelp)...
Then, about 10 minutes ago, I was thinking & talking things over with DF about that odd seaweed question when suddenly I remembered that I'd eaten a WHOLE carton of wasabi seaweed crisps over the course of 3 or 4 days a few days before I got the blood test. My mom (who came over to console me and is also an RN in Labor & Delivery at the local Hopsital) told me that seaweed has HUGE amounts of Iodine which can show up in blood levels & make you appear to have an affected thyroid. I also had my thyroid checked earlier this year and it was normal, so the seaweed much session makes the most sense....AH! Scary stuff!


----------



## CCMichelle

Lionchild- I hope things work out for you. That must be so hard to deal with! Let us know how everything goes.

I wanted everyone to know how lucky this thread is. I got my first BFP almost 2 weeks ago and I go in for my first doctors appointment next week. I'm very excited but nervous for this little lentil to stick. Good luck ladies. I'll be reading all of your news, you ladies are great! 

CCMichelle


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi ladies I think I'm getting ready to O in the next couple days. Had an almost positive opk tonight and I usually have a fade in effect with OPK's. I'm keeping my fx'd that I get that BFP our anniversary is the 27th and I think that would be a perfect anniversary gift for DH. 

Lionchild- I'm thinking and praying for you right now!


----------



## Toni8

Lion child- I hope everything turns out well for you. My heart sank reading your news. 

Afm- I FINALLY!!! Ovulated. Cd25. We bd at the right time, but I don't know how much hope I have this month since I Ov'd so late. But I'm saying some prayers. Still testing on the 24th, so I could still get an Xmas BFP!


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks for the kind thoughts everyone! I get my ultrasound results back tomorrow. Dh and I had a good cry today, but we're optimistic about getting a BFP again. At least we know it can happen now.

I can't wait to catch up on the thread and comment on everyone's posts once I finish the craziness with my job and school. I'm getting my butt kicked right now.

GL ladies in waiting!!! I hope this is your month!!!


----------



## Brie1117

Lionchild said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts everyone! I get my ultrasound results back tomorrow. Dh and I had a good cry today, but we're optimistic about getting a BFP again. At least we know it can happen now.
> 
> I can't wait to catch up on the thread and comment on everyone's posts once I finish the craziness with my job and school. I'm getting my butt kicked right now.
> 
> GL ladies in waiting!!! I hope this is your month!!!

BIG :hug:, Girl:hugs:


----------



## opera_lady24

:hugs: Lionchild! Just said a prayer for you! 

CCMichelle...congrats! Do you want me to put a flashy sign next to your name?

I'm 13DPO today...bfn this morning. Pretty sure I'm just getting sick, which would explain while I feel like crap. I also had a pretty busy/stressful week last week, which could also explain why I felt like crap then too.

GL to everyone still waiting to O/test!


----------



## ttctomtom

**JOINING!!**

Cycle day 26. Thin, milky white discharge. Frequent urination. Testing on the 20th, if I don't start on the 15th. 

*Praying for a BFP*


----------



## opera_lady24

Welcome ttctomtom! I added you to the list. GL for your test!


----------



## Tink80

Hi girls. Just wanted to let you know I am still here and checking in and seeing how you girls are. Loads of baby dust to all!

I got back from our funeral trip a few days ago. It was a rough week and I can tell it wore me down because now I have a cold. I was vomiting terribly on the train ride so a cold seems like a piece of cake now. At least I can eat and drink again so I'm not too mad about it.

Yesterday, I had my first OB appt. Everything went well. The doctor did a very low grade u/s with one of those tiny portable machines. Me and hubby could barely see anything but doctor said he did see the baby and a beating heart so that was all I wanted to know to feel okay. 
On Thursday (only two more days! lol), we are getting the real deal official first ultrasound so I am soooooooooooo excited to see baby. I am counting down the seconds, lol.


----------



## Tink80

Lionchild said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts everyone! I get my ultrasound results back tomorrow. Dh and I had a good cry today, but we're optimistic about getting a BFP again. At least we know it can happen now.
> 
> I can't wait to catch up on the thread and comment on everyone's posts once I finish the craziness with my job and school. I'm getting my butt kicked right now.
> 
> GL ladies in waiting!!! I hope this is your month!!!

Big, gigantic hugs, honey. I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Your positivity is amazing and I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon!:flower:


----------



## CCMichelle

Opera- thanks for the congrats. I think I'll wait on the flashy sign till I know everything is ok. I hope you feel better soon! Baby dust to all you ladies! 

Tink- That is awesome news, glad everything is going well!!

CCMichelle


----------



## Brie1117

Tink - welcome home! Sorry the train was a doozer, but glad you're back on solid ground! Have fun at the U/S appt.!


----------



## Brie1117

THOUGHTS: I am determined to shorten my cycles - I really have a good feeling about this Progesterone Cream :) Just thought I'd share something positive (since I've been b****ing for the last two weeks, lol)


----------



## ttctomtom

Are you ready for this??

Hmmm??

You ready???


I'm pregnant. I couldn't wait one more day. My husband tried to get me to wait but I felt as if it was crazy talk. I got a BFP!! Went to the doctor right away (luckily she had a cancellation) and I told her that I took the test because I had some milky/clear/watery discharge. 

She said that the clear/watery/milky discharge I was having is actually amniotic fluid. I had no idea that this could happen so early in pregnancy. 

So! I'm Just shy of 5 weeks pregnant with my first child. Pinch me, I must be dreaming!!

Good luck to all of you. With all the health problems I have had in my life, If there was any hope that could have gotten pregnant, then there is for you too!!

:dust:


----------



## Joy4eva

Congrats!! :hugs: happy for ya!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Congrats ttctomtom! And to all the other bfps! I would like to join this thread please :flower: I am waiting for ff to confirm o but I should be approx 3dpo my temps have been a bit messed up as I have had colds and kidney infection! Ouch but it is annoying for charting :growlmad: 

How's everyone else doing? I read some of ur stories earlier on so if u like ill add mine. I am 27 and dh is 30 and we got married in oct 2011 together since 2009. We started ttc in April 2012 and have never had so much as a evap line, however I have fairly regular cycles (between 28 and 32 days) and seem to be ovulating every month. I temp and check cp. I also take a multi vit for pregnancy. My dh suffers from depression and my family do not get on with him and objected to our wedding. Things are getting better and are at least civil now. We have no idea why they objected to him but I knew he was for me. The thought of living a life without him by my side seemed unbearable. It's hard with him having downsides but he is taking medication and when he's ok I get my wonderful dh back. I know he'll make an amazing father. He hasn't had the greatest upbringing either so we both know how not to do things! We also have a fur baby - 1 yr old black lab ted. Sorry if I rambled a bit :blush: gl and fx for everyone :thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ttctomtom Congratulations! Come join us in the August thread (link on my signature)!! 

Everyone in the 2WW :dust: and GL!! 

I am still reading this thread you are all so great!

Lionchild :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, ttctomtom! :happydance:

My doctor appointment is tomorrow. I'm nervous, as I have no idea what they're going to do other than a general checkup. No appointment since 2009! I wonder what kind of comments they'll make about my nipple rings. Lol!

Question which is personal, but I have been wondering! Do you guys shave "down there" in preparation for a visit to the OB/GYN? I never know if I should or not.


----------



## Toni8

Gingerpanda- Personally, I always shave down there, but just to go to the doctors, I don't think they care. There are plenty of people who don't, don't forget these are doctors, they see much worse things than a little hair ;) so the choice is yours. :) 
Also, congrats ttctomtom!


----------



## Brie1117

SUPER CONGRATS ttctomtom!!! How wonderful!!!

Welcome, Try2findbaby! And props to you for sticking by your man - you'll be blessed with a BFP soon, I hope!

GinderPanda - I do or don't depending on how I feel, lol. If you're gonna be embarrassed then go for it, if you could give a rats a** then don't bother, lol!


----------



## opera_lady24

Welcome Try2findbaby and congrats ttctomtom! I'll put the flashy sign by your name!

Gingerpanda-sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. It really depends on what mood I'm in. Honestly, I don't think your doctor will care and they certainly won't remember either way. 

I'm kinda in a grumpy mood today. It probably has something to do with the fact that I need a day off and have to go clean my mom's house today. I also deliberately took two hpts yesterday (my last two) so that I couldn't bother myself with testing too much this go around. Now I have to wait to get paid to buy more...which really is a good thing for me. Why I wasted the one test, not entirely sure (one I used for FMU so I knew the other one would be bfn) but either way, I can't obsess over it for a few more days. I still don't think I'm pregnant. It's looking more and more like I've caught or am catching the bug that's going around my school. We'll see I guess.

Sending the only happy vibes I have left to everyone on this thread! :dust:


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats ttctomtom!!! That's great news!!!

Welcome to this awesome thread, Try2findbaby!!

Brie- I don't think that you've been b*%&#710;&ing. I enjoy reading your posts. They're funny.

Gingerpanda- I'm sure that they see all sorts of crazy looking at hoo-hoos all day, so I wouldn't worry about it. GL!!

Opera-Cleaning is never fun, especially when it's your day off and it's not your house. I hope you are able to escape the bug.


----------



## Lionchild

I started having a miscarriage yesterday, it got much worse today. I had to take 5 Ibuprofens. I had know idea what it would be like this early on. Anyway, I'm glad it wasn't an ectopic. 

I'm thankful to have this coming to an end so that we can move on and try again. Dh has been so wonderful. I feel very lucky to have him as my husband.

Let's go September babies!! I hope some of you can get a nice end-of the-year surprise!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hugs for everyone, especially Lionchild. :hugs: I think your attitude is a great one to have during such a hard time. You'll get that sticky bean!

I usually shave, but I got lazy after the start of this cycle. I think I will tonight. No need to remind my doctor that I'm a natural redhead. 

I never thought about how terrible an OB/GYN's job could be! I worked retail here for years and could barely stand some of these women with their clothes ON, much less gazing into their cooter chasms. :rofl:


----------



## Toni8

Gingerpanda, omg, I just laughed so hard! It's so true though!
Lion child, Its ok to be upset, and I say that because if it were me i'd be a sniffling mess buried in my bed for probably a week... if you want to be mad and scream at the world that's why we're here! But if you are truly as strong as you sound, then bless you! I just hope I could have half that strength. :) either way, Here is some :dust: to bring you luck! Lots of hugs.


----------



## GingerPanda

Just logged in to Facebook. One of my kid cousin's friends has posted a (super classy) picture of her positive pregnancy test. Aaaand another friend from college posted a picture of his brand new baby girl that was just born today.

Jealoooooooous!!!


Gotta admit, 12/12/12 is a pretty cool birthday.


----------



## ttctomtom

Lionchild said:


> I started having a miscarriage yesterday, it got much worse today. I had to take 5 Ibuprofens. I had know idea what it would be like this early on. Anyway, I'm glad it wasn't an ectopic.
> 
> I'm thankful to have this coming to an end so that we can move on and try again. Dh has been so wonderful. I feel very lucky to have him as my husband.
> 
> Let's go September babies!! I hope some of you can get a nice end-of the-year surprise!

:hugs:
You're wonderful! You'll be an awesome mommy to a new baby one day. Positive thoughts and prayers to you, my dear.


----------



## GingerPanda

ttctomtom, I read on another thread that you had a miscarriage. I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ttctomtom

I posted the same thing on all the posts that I had already told my BFP news to so that everyone would know to stop saying "congrats". Thanks, honey!


----------



## Frustrated42

So sorry lionchild. It's always hard.


----------



## JenzyKY

Many :hugs::hugs: to Lionchild and ttctomtom.


----------



## GingerPanda

Went to the doctor this morning. Because of my history, he said if I'm not pregnant by the end of March, he'd start doing all the fertility testing if we wanted to.

I got home and was looking at my box of OPKs. It's only CD10, so I didn't think I had O'd yet... but I wanted to try one.

And, well... Does this look like a positive OPK to you guys? The test line is only half dark. Weird. :shrug:


Spoiler
https://www.shareimages.com/images/pics/0/0/3/62426-qpeWmpahk5.lnpyWmaM-wp_000693.jpg


----------



## Frustrated42

GingerPanda said:


> Went to the doctor this morning. Because of my history, he said if I'm not pregnant by the end of March, he'd start doing all the fertility testing if we wanted to.
> 
> I got home and was looking at my box of OPKs. It's only CD10, so I didn't think I had O'd yet... but I wanted to try one.
> 
> And, well... Does this look like a positive OPK to you guys? The test line is only half dark. Weird. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.shareimages.com/images/pics/0/0/3/62426-qpeWmpahk5.lnpyWmaM-wp_000693.jpg

Gingerpanda- mine did the same thing on Monday. I don't know if that means a positive or not so I have the same question. Since then my OPK's have gotten progressively lighter. Not sure what to think.


----------



## GingerPanda

According to the POAS OKP FAQ #13 it depends on the brand of test. I wonder if I should call and ask what it means for my specific brand?


----------



## puppymom

The instructions that come with the test should tell you - I know mine did.


----------



## GingerPanda

Mine just say if it's lighter than the control, it's negative. If it's the same color or darker than the control, it's positive. But half of my line is darker and half is lighter. I'm not sure what that means, haha.


----------



## Try2findbaby

I am so sorry to hear about ur news lion child and ttctomtom it must be awful. :hugs: and thoughts are with u both. Hopefully it won't be too long before u can try again :flower:


----------



## Try2findbaby

Weirdly I am having belly button stretching pains lol sounds really weird and I am only 4 or 5 dpo max - so I probably ate too much.... Something's happening in there though - think its o pains too maybe?!


----------



## puppymom

Ginger, my guess is that it's positive - I'd be BDing just in case! I guess you didn't keep your urine long enough to do a second test, eh?


----------



## GingerPanda

Not the same urine, no, but I was planning on taking another test tonight before bed. I told DH, and he got all giddy like a teenager about BDing tonight. Like he doesn't get it all the time anyway! He's spoiled. :haha:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in again and seeing how you're all doing 

Lionchild & ttctomtom: I'm soooo sorry to hear about the losses and hope you're both ok and if you need any support or need to talk feel free to pm me or in here. I know having a great support network helps. I send load of :hugs: :hugs: both your ways.

Gingerpanda: BD away just in case it can't hurt can it :haha:

As for us as all the tests are done we decided we're going to ttc#1 again from this month (once AF arrives) but naturally no temp testing or opk's until we've had results (unless we end up pregnant before).

We are just awaiting the results in February (It seems ages away). On the other good side of my life last thursday I was finally allowed to have my fixator frame removed from my leg as my broken ankle is fixed!! Just lost of physio to go now until I can walk normally again. 

Today I also took my friend to her 20 wk scan and i'm so excited about becoming an aunty (of sorts :haha: ) to her baby he was very active and it was amazing to see was unsure if it'd upset me but made me feel closer to them both. I can't wait til his birth (as I am also to be my friends birthing partner) initially I was worried now i'm excited for her and can't wait to have cuddles with the little man.

xxxxxxxx baby :dust: to all still trying xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lionchild

ttctomtom said:


> I posted the same thing on all the posts that I had already told my BFP news to so that everyone would know to stop saying "congrats". Thanks, honey!

:hugs: So sorry to hear that ttctomtom.


----------



## Lionchild

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in again and seeing how you're all doing
> 
> Lionchild & ttctomtom: I'm soooo sorry to hear about the losses and hope you're both ok and if you need any support or need to talk feel free to pm me or in here. I know having a great support network helps. I send load of :hugs: :hugs: both your ways.
> 
> Gingerpanda: BD away just in case it can't hurt can it :haha:
> 
> As for us as all the tests are done we decided we're going to ttc#1 again from this month (once AF arrives) but naturally no temp testing or opk's until we've had results (unless we end up pregnant before).
> 
> We are just awaiting the results in February (It seems ages away). On the other good side of my life last thursday I was finally allowed to have my fixator frame removed from my leg as my broken ankle is fixed!! Just lost of physio to go now until I can walk normally again.
> 
> Today I also took my friend to her 20 wk scan and i'm so excited about becoming an aunty (of sorts :haha: ) to her baby he was very active and it was amazing to see was unsure if it'd upset me but made me feel closer to them both. I can't wait til his birth (as I am also to be my friends birthing partner) initially I was worried now i'm excited for her and can't wait to have cuddles with the little man.
> 
> xxxxxxxx baby :dust: to all still trying xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



I'm sorry that you have to wait so long to get results. February does seem like a long time.

You're going to be an awesome birthing partner for your friend and auntie to her baby. They're both lucky to have you.


----------



## Lionchild

Gingerpanda- I would BD just for good measure for a few days and keep testing to see what happens. It looks pretty positive to me in the pic.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thank you so much for your kind words lionchild :blush: I hope they think so too 
xxxx


----------



## Tink80

Hey, girls. I thought you might want to see short clips from my u/s today. I'm so in love.

Baby's heart beating:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSiESho96EI

Baby wiggles and waves!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwcxC3aI6aA


----------



## Brie1117

Lionchild - My heart goes out to you & i am so very sorry for your loss. I hope the next one will be a sticky little sucker!

GingerPanda - My girlfriend just had her bay yesterday afternoon & my best friend is now 17 weeks. And I just ran into another girlfriend who is 6mo. with her 2nd child. Yes, Jealous!!! I think if I see one more prego friend I might throw up on her....

Other News: I am feeling so emotionally raw right now! I tried to make a present for DF for Christmas and it turned out horrible and it's the end of the world. Sigh...
That and I'm having a VERY light period (it's a record-setter) and it's making me VERY anxious - I'm hoping that the Vitex & Progesterone aren't responsible - sure, they may help shorten my cycles, but what good will that do if my lining isn't thick enough for a little stickums? UGH!! I just wanna go to sleep or have a good cry or snuggle..... all three actually sound good


----------



## opera_lady24

Hi ladies...first, Lionchild and ttctomtom, my heart goes out to you both. :hugs:

So, I think AF is on her way. Today I had brownish discharge that I'm not sure was spotting or just random. My temp was super low today but I'm not sure I can trust it because I was up all night b/c my left arm just randomly started hurting severely. It went away by the morning and now about 30 minutes ago started hurting again. Sigh! 

Anyway, I'll try to keep you ladies updated. 

Sorry for the short reply...I'm thinking about everyone!


----------



## GingerPanda

Brie, Reading in a warm bath, then going straight to bed always makes me feel better when I'm down. Feel better soon!

Opera, sending positive vibes to you and everyone! AF is another chance to try again!

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## ttctomtom

This question is a little bit off topic.
Before I found out I was pregnant, my cat (Vera AKA Keekee) had been moping around the house and meowing in a low-pitched voice that made her seem like she was really depressed. And whenever I would say, "Keekee, what's wrong??", she would meow again and come up to me and snuggle.
She's always been nice and lovey but this is different. She's never meowed so much before. I know she's not in heat because she's had all that fixed and gotten taken care of. 
After my miscarriage, she's been sitting by the window and making a "humming" sound. Kind of like a meow but with her mouth closed. 

Do you think cats can tell when their owners are going through big changes? Has anyone else ever experienced this?
I like to think that she's worried about me. But could she just be depressed cause she knows something is wrong?

I feel silly for asking, but this question is completely serious :oops:


----------



## Brie1117

Opera - I don't want to alarm you or anything, but I know left arm pains are symptomatic of heart conditions - If it persists and/or you start getting chest pains see a doc RIGHT AWAY!!!! But I hope it's nothing, and again, I don't want to scare you. And Gingerpanda is right: AF is like a big eraser giving you a clean slate! Kisses & GL for this next cycle!

GingerPanda - ahhh, a bath sounds LOVELY! Too bad I don't have a tub, but a hot shower does the trick, too! I felt MUCH better after some snuggling with my hunny.

TTCTomtom - I don't have a cat (I'm a dog gal) but my girlfriend's cat FLIPPED OUT when she got pregnant; he was peeing on everything and being really rude all of a sudden - she is also going thru financial struggles & multiple family illnesses. I would say that animals DEFINITELY have an intuitive sense to know when things are changing in their human's lives - you're lucky your cat is the loving kind and not puking in your shoes, lol. My Jack Russell & Rat Terrier both know to give extra cuddles when we're sad, too!

Other News: AF is on her way out (only spotting when wiping & using a lite pad). I have a really happy & excited feeling about this cycle :) DF & I got up @ 3:00am this morning to watch the meteor shower: we pulled a futon out onto the back porch and snuggled under a big down comforter and watched the sky for about 45 minutes (made some wishes on the beautiful shooting stars, too). I feel excited and strong.... who knows, maybe this will be our month! FX for a BFP for New Years/My Birthday (1/15). In the mean time, I'm going to enjoy the holidays (annual crafting party @ my mom's tomorrow - stoked!) and BD with love and tenderness. Kisses all around! :)


----------



## Try2findbaby

Oh completely agree - animals are very intuitive! When I was signed off work with stress months ago my dog just sat by me and put his head on my knee :shrug: 

Ff has finally decided I am 3 dpo today so a day earlier than I though but still feeling positives. I keep getting shooting pains, mild though and dull cramping - fx! Baby dust for all


----------



## puppymom

Yep, animals can sense big changes... I am actually excited to see how my dog will react when I become pregnant.


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey everyone just checking in. AF has not shown up yet but who knows. I haven't tested in a while cuz I don't have any tests and am kinda tired of testing bfn. I don't think I'm pregnant- my symptoms gave gone away. The only thing that's different is I usually breakout on my face about a week leading up to AF and my skin is doing the exact opposite. Hey I'm not complaining!

@Brie....I think it was actually an allergic reaction to some beef I ate. It only started hurting after I ate this particular meal (pot roast) and hasn't hurt since (I haven't had any leftovers).

Anyway...gotta run to rehearsal...I got a stage managing job for a local opera company. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hey, fancy new job! Fun times!

Brie- I could not live without a bath tub to read in. The thought is unbearable. :haha:


I am officially 2DPO today, and now in my TWW. Last night I had nothing but very vivid dreams that I had had a daughter. She had red hair, which is weird given that my hubby is all dark skin, dark hair, dark eyes. But when I told him about the dream, he said that his grandmother (who passed away before we met) had red hair, so it's possible he carries a recessive gene for it. Who knows!


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!!
Congrats on all the BFP's and sorry to the ladies that got AF! Hope everyone is enjoying all the holidays! 
I have been working like a nut lately so I dont have much time for anything. 
I have some news! DH will be having surgery Jan 22 to "unblock" his blockage! They are going to go in through the tip of the penis(ouch! poor dh) and make a "tunnel" under the cyst(in his prostate, which is most likely causing his azoospermia). Doc says he really thinks this is the problem....we were just too scared to do it when he first found the cyst. He also said if this works, we might be able to see sperm within a week!!! How crazy is that! I am praying this works! If it does, we can TTC naturally!!!!! So we are going to start the year off great! 
Pray this works for us ladies!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck! I hope it works!


----------



## JenzyKY

Stinas, I hope that works!!! But, ouchie!


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats, Tink! It must feel good to see that heart beating in there!


----------



## Lionchild

Brie- I hope this is your month! Stay positive girl!

Gingerpanda and Try2findbaby- Good luck on the TWW! I hope it flies by for you both!

Opera- Congrats on the new job! I hope af doesn't show for another 9-10 months for you, girl!

Stinas- That is awesome news about the surgery! Your dh is very brave. But hey, just think about what us ladies have to go through. :)


----------



## Try2findbaby

Thanks lionchild - I am 5 dpo and keep getting cramps, a hey sensations down there, not too painful but enough to notice. I have no idea why but I'm utterly convinced that this is our month! I'm not sure it's the logical side of my brain though :blush: hope everyone's doing ok :hugs:


----------



## opera_lady24

Thanks Lionchild!

Stinas! I hope everything goes well for your hubby! That honestly sounds painful so I hope it does the trick! 

I'm going to buy some tests today. We'll see but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## puppymom

Try2findbaby - positive thoughts are good, I hope you're right!

Opera - let us know how you make out with the tests!


----------



## Brie1117

Opera - OH WHEW!!! I'm glad that it's gone & you figured out that pain what it most likely from! :)

Stinas - what a relief to know that there's something you can do to correct a problem, right? Good Luck with everything!

Other News - so we had a little holiday craft day at my moms yesterday and had a blast. My best girlfriend came with her husband (they're 16 weeks pg today) and she looks lovely with her belly just beginning to show. A few hours later, another very good girlfriend stopped by and announced that SHE is 9 weeks!! I was (am) really happy for her and gave her a big ol hug & kiss, but couldn't help but feel left out and a little down. Later on, my mom (having noticed my mini-pout) said that this was all a really good sign and I'm lucky to have so man women to form a wonderful Mom's group with. THANKS MOM :) Always looking on the bright side :) I'm actually now 100% happy for ALL 5 of my pregnant girlfriends (actually one just had her baby), and especially the 2 that are very close to my heart. Looks like I'll be the last, but our baby will have so many great friends (and hand-me-downs) and I'll have a fabulous support group with these very beautiful ladies! I am very lucky!!
That said, DF got my a ton of vitamins & Vitex/Prog. cream for Xmas. I love this man :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm glad you're feeling better, Brie!

I think I'm sick (like sick-sick), and it's too early to call pg symptoms. I think.

Last night we drove about an hour to meet some friends at a theatre to see The Hobbit (SO GOOD). I got carsick! I never get carsick, unless I spend some time trying to read in the car. It was awful. My head was pounding, I was dizzy and irritable, slightly nauseous... I was fine after we would get out of the car, though.

I still feel sick this morning. My head hurts, still. My throat is swollen, and my mouth is dry. My eyes were crust shut when I woke up this morning. Ew.

I had ANOTHER vivid dream about pregnancy last night, except it was really weird. I dreamed that I was pregnant but not full term visiting my family, and suddenly went into labor. I had the baby (a girl again) in the living room. I called my husband, but before he could get there, the baby turned into a cat and ran away. WEIRD! In the dream, it was the 4th of July, which would be too early for baby if I do turn out to get pregnant this cycle. Hopefully my dream is not telling me I'll have a late-term miscarriage or something.


----------



## Brie1117

GingerPanda - I can't imagine, or believe that a dream could predict if you were going to miscarry or not (esp that early!). There are just TOO man factors that would affect/result in that outcome! However, I CAN believe and imagine that a pregnancy dream in your 2WW might mean that you are in fact pregnant! I have my FX for you, dear!!

Other News: We started SMEP today! I'm really hoping that I can get myself to OV around CD14-20 (I don't think I could BD every other day for 35 days which is my recent length). FX this is the month!


----------



## BubblyNubble

I've been trying to conceive for 6 months and my nipples are really sore, along with other strong symptoms. My boobs are a LITTLE sore (not too noticeable) but my nipples are a tad bit swollen with veins popping out of them (JUST the nipples, not the boobs) and are VERY sensitive.

Has anyone had this in early pregnancy? I'm on cycle day 33 and I don't know how many DPOs I am, because it's never regular in consistency. 

Other symptoms include nausea, constipation (with hemroids [sp?]) I had light pink spotting after sex a few days ago but went away and hasn't come back, very tired, breast/nipple pains, white discharge, late period, closed cervix and cramps!! There's NO blood whatsoever near my cervix. it's just milky and thin.

I've been marking every day whenever I have a symptom. 

Worst part of it all is that I took a pregnancy test on CD27 and today. But neither of them were in the morning. I keep telling myself I'm gonna wait to take another one on Christmas morning if I don't already start, but I just don't want to waste my money on a possible BFN again. The tests I have been using are the One Step Pregnancy Tests from the dollar store. I HATE them! I sit there and make myself crazy looking for a faint line that I KNOW isn't there. Ugghh. Should I buy a clearblue or...?


----------



## Frustrated42

Wontgiveup- huge congrats on the BFP. You deserve it!!

Bubblynubble- I would use a FRER. 

Ok ladies I need some advice. The last few days off and on I have had nausea like crazy. I don't temp but I do use OPK's. I have irregular cycles and didn't start using OPK's until cd 20 this cycle and always had the second line almost positive, now I'm on cd 31 and thought what I had as a positive on cd 28 but now I'm thinking maybe I O'd before cd 20 and maybe I'm having morning sickness. I just want some advice on whether I should test now or just wait until the tww would be over from my positive opk?


----------



## BubblyNubble

Frustrated42 said:


> Wontgiveup- huge congrats on the BFP. You deserve it!!
> 
> Bubblynubble- I would use a FRER.
> 
> Ok ladies I need some advice. The last few days off and on I have had nausea like crazy. I don't temp but I do use OPK's. I have irregular cycles and didn't start using OPK's until cd 20 this cycle and always had the second line almost positive, now I'm on cd 31 and thought what I had as a positive on cd 28 but now I'm thinking maybe I O'd before cd 20 and maybe I'm having morning sickness. I just want some advice on whether I should test now or just wait until the tww would be over from my positive opk?

What is FRER? -_- Sorry, silly question! :)


----------



## JenzyKY

First response early result pregnancy test.


----------



## GingerPanda

Frustrated42 said:


> Wontgiveup- huge congrats on the BFP. You deserve it!!
> 
> Bubblynubble- I would use a FRER.
> 
> Ok ladies I need some advice. The last few days off and on I have had nausea like crazy. I don't temp but I do use OPK's. I have irregular cycles and didn't start using OPK's until cd 20 this cycle and always had the second line almost positive, now I'm on cd 31 and thought what I had as a positive on cd 28 but now I'm thinking maybe I O'd before cd 20 and maybe I'm having morning sickness. I just want some advice on whether I should test now or just wait until the tww would be over from my positive opk?

Approximately how long are your cycles, normally? Like, mine are never the same, but they are almost always between 28-32 days. I would wait to take a test when you're past your longest cycle in the last couple months or so. CD20 is kinda late for most women to start using OPKs unless you normally have long cycles. If you think you might have O'd before CD20, you would be 11dpo-ish, and might show a positive on a FRER. Still, I would wait.


----------



## Frustrated42

The reason I started so late is the last 3 months my cycles have been around 40 days ugh but at least they been somewhat consistant lol. But my longest cycle I've had in the last 6 months was 56 days. And my shortest was 21 but I think I will wait until after Christmas to test anyway.


----------



## GingerPanda

Goodness. Have you seen a doctor about your cycles? And are you still getting dark lines on OPKs? Having positive or nearly positive OPKs all the time _could possibly_ be a sign of PCOS.


----------



## Frustrated42

I always have a nearly positive on an opk and yes I have seen a few doctors. They always say the same thing no PCOS. They have no explanation for my cycles and they just brush me off it seems. When I was previously ttc 4 years ago I seen three different docs and there first assumption was PCOS but would do blood work and then say nope not it but wouldn't do anything else at all. I was ttc for 15 months when I got pregnant and had an MC at 7 weeks. Now I'm back to ttc and a doctor won't even see me until I have been ttc for 6 months. It's all very frustrating I just try to keep positive and not let my wacky cycles bring me down. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## GingerPanda

Frustrated42 said:


> I always have a nearly positive on an opk and yes I have seen a few doctors. They always say the same thing no PCOS. They have no explanation for my cycles and they just brush me off it seems. When I was previously ttc 4 years ago I seen three different docs and there first assumption was PCOS but would do blood work and then say nope not it but wouldn't do anything else at all. I was ttc for 15 months when I got pregnant and had an MC at 7 weeks. Now I'm back to ttc and a doctor won't even see me until I have been ttc for 6 months. It's all very frustrating I just try to keep positive and not let my wacky cycles bring me down. Sorry for the long post.

Don't be sorry for the long post! :hugs:

Honestly, your doctor sounds like a submissive jerk. Have you thought of trying to find a new doctor? Have they run your thyroid levels? Hell, I was having really wonky periods in 2009 way before even TTC, and my doctor ordered an ultrasound just to be absolutely sure I didn't have PCOS. Now that I'm TTC, my doctor has taken my past into account and will start doing fertility testing if I'm not pregnant by the end of March, even though I won't have been TTC for a year yet.

Your doctor is supposed to be more supportive than that, but we will be supportive for you! You have friends and a support network here, so don't be afraid to vent. :hugs:


----------



## Brie1117

Frustrated42 said:


> I always have a nearly positive on an opk and yes I have seen a few doctors. They always say the same thing no PCOS. They have no explanation for my cycles and they just brush me off it seems. When I was previously ttc 4 years ago I seen three different docs and there first assumption was PCOS but would do blood work and then say nope not it but wouldn't do anything else at all. I was ttc for 15 months when I got pregnant and had an MC at 7 weeks. Now I'm back to ttc and a doctor won't even see me until I have been ttc for 6 months. It's all very frustrating I just try to keep positive and not let my wacky cycles bring me down. Sorry for the long post.

You may just have high levels of LH hormone. I do have PCOS and generally have a couple false surges during my cycles if I test with FMU (so now I test when I have good CM & CP at around 2:30pm). Some women just have high levels of LH. Or you could be having LH surges b/c your body is TRYING to Ovulate, but just not doing it until much later, which could be an indication of your long cycles. I would see an endocrinologist :)


----------



## Brie1117

So I have a question: I'm pretty sure I can distinguish CM from Semen, but how long will semen "leak" out (TMI!) after intercourse?
We're trying the SMEP method this cycle which means we're BDing every other day (in the mornings). Today (an off day) at work, I wiped and had shiny CM and am getting light stains on my undies. I'm almost positive it's CM, but I'm just wondering if I may be mistaking it for left over semen..... any thoughts?


----------



## Try2findbaby

Brie - it usually leaks out within the day but if u have i warn u ladies TMI been bding for I'd say a week or so then it can just come out as they'll be a store in there! Before I met my dh I had a long term boyfriend but we were long distance so when we went to uni we bd'd constantly for the first few days (3 times a day approx) all of a sudden I had a massive need to go to the toilet almost like diahorrea (I'm sure that is spelt wrong) and loads of brownish tinged liquid gushed out of my delicate parts. It is without doubt the most freakish and grossest things that has happened and I have never told anyone except for now :blush: :blush: :blush: if u want to kick me out I understand! So in summary Brie - yes it can and will come out at anytime and sometimes more than u expect! :blush:


----------



## GingerPanda

DH and I go at it almost every other day, and always have. If I'm standing up and walking around after, it only leaks out for about half an hour to one hour for me. Could be different for everyone, though!


----------



## Brie1117

Thanks gals (Try2Find that was a LMFAO story). Yeah I think that the longer I lay down after, the less comes out (ew). The first day I was down for about 25 minutes and when I went to pee after there was a whole mess comin' out! But yesterday I was down for about 45 minutes and there wasn't a whole lot that came out when I went to the bathroom and only a tiny minor leakage later in the day. So I think that by the next day I'll be able to tell if it's CM or CMen (haha). Also (TMI alert!) there's a different smell for each. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## GingerPanda

I.... have never sniffed either of them! :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated42 said:


> I always have a nearly positive on an opk and yes I have seen a few doctors. They always say the same thing no PCOS. They have no explanation for my cycles and they just brush me off it seems. When I was previously ttc 4 years ago I seen three different docs and there first assumption was PCOS but would do blood work and then say nope not it but wouldn't do anything else at all. I was ttc for 15 months when I got pregnant and had an MC at 7 weeks. Now I'm back to ttc and a doctor won't even see me until I have been ttc for 6 months. It's all very frustrating I just try to keep positive and not let my wacky cycles bring me down. Sorry for the long post.

I think it's ridiculous that you have to wait that long. Would you consider looking for a new doctor?


----------



## Lionchild

Everyone is cracking me up with their CMen talk. Don't worry, try2findbaby, you won't get kicked out. lol

I can't tell the difference. I always assume it's a mixture of both. I also use preseed, which complicates things even further. My cm is not a reliable indicator of o, so I've stopped paying too much attention to it.


----------



## Frustrated42

Lionchild said:


> Frustrated42 said:
> 
> 
> I always have a nearly positive on an opk and yes I have seen a few doctors. They always say the same thing no PCOS. They have no explanation for my cycles and they just brush me off it seems. When I was previously ttc 4 years ago I seen three different docs and there first assumption was PCOS but would do blood work and then say nope not it but wouldn't do anything else at all. I was ttc for 15 months when I got pregnant and had an MC at 7 weeks. Now I'm back to ttc and a doctor won't even see me until I have been ttc for 6 months. It's all very frustrating I just try to keep positive and not let my wacky cycles bring me down. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> I think it's ridiculous that you have to wait that long. Would you consider looking for a new doctor?Click to expand...

In January I'm going to my doctor if I don't get a BFP. It will be my fourth cycle and if I get turned away again I will be looking for a new doctor. I will be moving in February so looking for a new doctor anyway once I get settled back into a routine with things.


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck!


----------



## JenzyKY

I saw and heard the heart beat today! 

Frustrated, hope you get your BFP but if not, good luck with the doctors!


----------



## Brie1117

AW the heartbeat! That's awesome, Jenzy! :happydance:

Frustrated - good luck with it all! Hopefully your new doc will be much more empathetic & attentive to your needs :)


----------



## Lionchild

Jenzy- that is awesome news!!! Congrats!!! Did you cry? I think I would probably get teary. Correction, I know I would (I cry over everything).

Frustrated42-I hope you are able to get some answers soon! Hugs!

I finally stopped bleeding yesterday after 9 days. The final three days were pretty light, but I was starting to think it would never end. I'm going to try an opk this afternoon just to see what it's looking like. I tend to show progression on mine. I have no idea what to expect after an early mc, but I feel optimistic that I will o sometime in the next two weeks. FX. Right now, I'm just enjoying a big cup of caffeinated coffee because I can.


----------



## GingerPanda

Lionchild said:


> Jenzy- that is awesome news!!! Congrats!!! Did you cry? I think I would probably get teary. Correction, I know I would (I cry over everything).
> 
> Frustrated42-I hope you are able to get some answers soon! Hugs!
> 
> I finally stopped bleeding yesterday after 9 days. The final three days were pretty light, but I was starting to think it would never end. I'm going to try an opk this afternoon just to see what it's looking like. I tend to show progression on mine. I have no idea what to expect after an early mc, but I feel optimistic that I will o sometime in the next two weeks. FX. Right now, I'm just enjoying a big cup of caffeinated coffee because I can.

Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## JenzyKY

Lionchild, I had the biggest smile on my face and couldn't take my eyes off Bean. I could've sat there all day watching! I'm glad the bleeding is over for you. Hope to see you on the other side soon!!


----------



## Brie1117

Lionchild - :hugs:


----------



## Brie1117

So, I gotta say that this SMEP method thing is so far (5 days) really fun. I feel like the pants-wearer b/c I'm practically accosting DF every other morning, hee hee. But I feel calm and excited at the same time. :D


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha! Poor DF! :haha:

8dpo today and finally home. No more tugging, but I do kinda have a weird taste in my mouth. And I feel bloated. My pants are kinda tight. But I'm going to blame that on traveling and eating out so much.

Got an optometrist appointment today to get some new glasses! Maybe that will help with my motion sickness in the car.


----------



## Try2findbaby

Hey everyone thought I would update after a promising chart I have af arriving for Christmas - bit rude as she is unannounced but I will accommodate her anyway because she's family :haha: 

Not feeling as bad as I thought i would - more positive for fresh start in new year :thumbup: good luck future testers and congrats for bfps! Oh and merry Christmas :xmas16:


----------



## GingerPanda

You can have wine for Christmas! :thumbup:

Merry Christmas.
Happy Hanukkah.
Happy Kwanzaa.
Happy Holidays to eeeeeeeveryone!

I'm a godless heathen, so I celebrate Get-Invited-To-People's-Houses-For-Presents-And-Delicious-Free-Foodmas. :happydance:


----------



## Try2findbaby

I say enjoy all the holidays! Jewish, Muslim etc - what's life without celebration eh?! Hindus have a festival nearly every day of the year! :winkwink:


----------



## Lionchild

Brie-I'll have to read about the SMEP method. I hear people mention it, but I have no idea what it is. Sounds like you're liking it though. Go on with your pants-wearing self.

Gingerpanda-GL! I hope this is your lucky month.

Try2findbaby- Hugs! Stupid witch! I'm glad you are feeling positive though.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone! I'm going to watch a chick flick since hubby is at work until late tonight. I haven't seen one in ages! So excited!


----------



## Brie1117

Happy Holidays to all!!
I'm so excited, DF & I are hosting Christmas Eve dinner for the first time for my family! Super excited & pulling out all the stops! Then we depart Xmas day to visit his swedish family, then dinner with my extended and HUGE irish-catholic family (whew!) then we leave for Palm Springs to a wedding on New Years Eve! What festivities! Hopefully a baby will be made somewhere in there, but I'm just gonna enjoy family, friends and "SMEP-ing" as we've taken to calling it, lol!
Also, trying to decide between cooking classes & dining in the dark for my birthday Jan 15th. Thoughts?

Ladies, enjoy the closing of the year with light, love, laughter and FX for a BFP somewhere in there!


----------



## GingerPanda

Uuuuugh, I'm having a hard time convincing myself to wait until tomorrow morning to take one of my cheapie tests! :wacko:


----------



## GingerPanda

I caved and took a cheap test. :bfn:

But it was only on a couple hour hold, and I'm only 9dpo. I'm not out yet!


----------



## Frustrated42

No gingerpanda your not out yet. I have had some light spotting this morning so I think I'm out. Thought I was only 8 dpo today oh well on to the next cycle.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Frustrated! :hugs:



I took a test early this morning and thought I might possibly have seen something on it, but I'm not sure. I made a thread, the link is here: "No one with line eye allowed! (lol)"

Holding in as long as I can, then I think I'm gonna test again tonight.


----------



## Try2findbaby

I think I can see a very faint line on the first two? Check again to,or row morning - hopefully the best Xmas present ever! :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

The thread was about to be buried. Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey frustrated that could be IB! GL!


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi ladies I hope everyone had a great holiday! 

Af got me this morning so it's on to the next cycle. Going to see my doc at the beginning of the new year an try to figure out what's going on with my crazy cycles and y they are so long.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope everyone had a good holiday!

No :bfp: for me yet. Out of town til Friday night, so I might blow my last FRER on Saturday morning.


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry to hear about af, Frustrated. Here's to better luck in 2013! I hope you don't have to wait too long.

GingerPanda, my fingers are tightly crossed for you. I hope this is it! We need some more BFPs on this thread. It's been a while. GL!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks!

Even if it's not me, this thread does desperately need a BFP! :thumbup:

I should have AF on her way sometime here in this coming week, so we'll see! As much as I don't want to, I might wait til next Friday to test or something if she doesn't show.


----------



## puppymom

Next cycle will be 100 mg for me... bloods indicate that I didn't ovulate this month (although I'm not convinced yet that I didn't ovulate late, as I had/have really sore nipples - temps don't indicate any change, however). We shall see! Another week or two and I'll be starting round 2.


----------



## Brie1117

Hello Hello Gals! I hope you all had a great Holiday - FX for you who are in your 2WW, and Best of Luck for those of you waiting to try next cycle - YES, more BFP's, please!! :flower:

So much has happened in the last few days!
We went out of town for Christmas - both our families live within 45 min of one another, so we were driving back and forth a lot. And of course I forgot my OPKS AND BBT THERMOM. at home!!!!! :dohh: UGH! So once I realized this I decided we'd just go with the flow, as I probably wouldn't O on the trip anyway, since I've been having long cycles and O-ing on CD35 or so.
Wouldn't you know it, I'm actually 98% sure I Ovulated Christmas Day, CD16 (when we promptly left my aunt's house at went to DF's Mom's to BD, lol)!!! I felt a MONSTER SHARP "POP" :pop: sensation on my Right Ovary (the side I should've O-ed on this cycle). I had checked my CP before we went to dinner and it was high and EXTREMELY soft (softest of this cycle), wet, open, and I had watery CM (haven't seen EWCM this cycle yet). I was freaking out b/c I didn't have my themrom. or OPKS to confirm anything, but then remembered that FF sometimes wants to move my O day to different days and I usually override with the day that I'm positive I O-ed on and I'M always right.... So I realized that I must be close to O, and sure enough, that evening... POP! After BDing I laid down with hips elevated for about 40 min reading my new book, then promptly went to sleep, so those little guys had ALL night to swim in the right direction :spermy: GO BOYS, GO!! The next day I had a hard time discerning my CM from the Preseed & his stuff, but my cervix was FIRM, the hardest it's been all cycle.

We just got home today, so I STILL don't have a temp confirmation that I Oed, but I'm going with my gut on this one.... again, haha. That would make me 3DPO today :)with no symptoms other than VERY mild/dull crampy pressure in LOW abdomen and off/on sore boobs & kinda tired, but all normal for post-O. FXFXFXFX!!!
I can't believe I Oed so early, tho! It's crazy - this Vitex & eating right really is working! I'm just amazed... I hope hope hope we caught that little egg and I'll have a :bfp: to share here next week! :wohoo: Stay away, AF!!!

We're going out of town again in two days to a wedding, but you can bet your butts I'm bringing my thermom and the pack of Wondfo pregnancy tests I got in my stocking for Christmas :)

P.S. These smileys crack me up


----------



## GingerPanda

Brie! Get that eggy!


----------



## Brie1117

GingerPanda, I have my FX for you, too!!!


----------



## Brie1117

*@()!&%[email protected]%!*(@%*(^#!*)^#%)!*#%!)^#%)&*^!#%)&!#^%#$)*$^)#*&^)#$!!!!!!!!!!*

*OH MY FRIGGIN GOD YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!!!!*

My temp this morning was the LOWEST it's been all cycle!!!!!!!!!! HOW can this be!?!?!? Oh, I am so angry and confused I could just explode!
I was nearly 100% sure that I had ovulated, but WHAT is going on?? I trusted my body and it lied to me?? SO RUDE! I am NOT in a good mood right now! What a day-ruiner!

I mean I know this still means I have a chance to catch the egg, but I am sooooo unhappy right now! UGH!


----------



## Brie1117

ok, sorry, but I HAD to explode there for a second...

So I'm laying on my back with hips up as I type - I REFUSE to let that little eggy slip by this time! I know I need to look at this from a positive perspective (or from on my back, hee hee): I still have time & chance :)

I was just so thrown by thinking that I was interpreting my body's signals correctly & I didn't/couldn't/kinda still don't believe that I had got it wrong! 

But I guess it's kinda good b/c I didn't have my thermom/opks to confirm anything and would have been left with a niggling feeling of doubt during the 2ww.... anyway, I'm just gonna forget about all this today and enjoy going to the theatre & packing for Palm Springs.

UGH. :p


----------



## GingerPanda

Bodies are very rude! :dohh:

I don't know when I should test. I think I should just wait and see if AF shows up Thursday-ish or not.


----------



## Lionchild

Brie-I'm sorry to hear that you are having a bad day with your temps. Is it possible that it was inaccurate? I don't temp so maybe that's a dumb question. I would still say trust your instincts. GL. Most importantly, enjoy your trip and bd-ing! Baby dust!!

GingerPanda- GL holding out. I wouldn't be able to do it. I hope the wait pays off! Baby dust!!


I still don't think I've o'd this month. I haven't been taking opks every day, but I've still been spotting daily. It's been 18 days since mc started. I'm assuming I'll eventually o. Don't you have to in order to get your first af after mc, or does the o that got you your bfp count as the o? It probably varies. I know there is no normal scenario after mc. I'm just a little impatient because I don't like not knowing what to expect. Just hoping for an eggy! If no bfp this cycle, I'm going to try that SMEP. I like trying different methods and supplements/etc. It makes ttc feel like a game that you're trying to beat. I'm pretty competitive so it sounds fun. Have a nice weekend ladies!


----------



## Lionchild

Brie1117 said:


> Hello Hello Gals! I hope you all had a great Holiday - FX for you who are in your 2WW, and Best of Luck for those of you waiting to try next cycle - YES, more BFP's, please!! :flower:
> 
> So much has happened in the last few days!
> We went out of town for Christmas - both our families live within 45 min of one another, so we were driving back and forth a lot. And of course I forgot my OPKS AND BBT THERMOM. at home!!!!! :dohh: UGH! So once I realized this I decided we'd just go with the flow, as I probably wouldn't O on the trip anyway, since I've been having long cycles and O-ing on CD35 or so.
> Wouldn't you know it, I'm actually 98% sure I Ovulated Christmas Day, CD16 (when we promptly left my aunt's house at went to DF's Mom's to BD, lol)!!! I felt a MONSTER SHARP "POP" :pop: sensation on my Right Ovary (the side I should've O-ed on this cycle). I had checked my CP before we went to dinner and it was high and EXTREMELY soft (softest of this cycle), wet, open, and I had watery CM (haven't seen EWCM this cycle yet). I was freaking out b/c I didn't have my themrom. or OPKS to confirm anything, but then remembered that FF sometimes wants to move my O day to different days and I usually override with the day that I'm positive I O-ed on and I'M always right.... So I realized that I must be close to O, and sure enough, that evening... POP! After BDing I laid down with hips elevated for about 40 min reading my new book, then promptly went to sleep, so those little guys had ALL night to swim in the right direction :spermy: GO BOYS, GO!! The next day I had a hard time discerning my CM from the Preseed & his stuff, but my cervix was FIRM, the hardest it's been all cycle.
> 
> We just got home today, so I STILL don't have a temp confirmation that I Oed, but I'm going with my gut on this one.... again, haha. That would make me 3DPO today :)with no symptoms other than VERY mild/dull crampy pressure in LOW abdomen and off/on sore boobs & kinda tired, but all normal for post-O. FXFXFXFX!!!
> I can't believe I Oed so early, tho! It's crazy - this Vitex & eating right really is working! I'm just amazed... I hope hope hope we caught that little egg and I'll have a :bfp: to share here next week! :wohoo: Stay away, AF!!!
> 
> We're going out of town again in two days to a wedding, but you can bet your butts I'm bringing my thermom and the pack of Wondfo pregnancy tests I got in my stocking for Christmas :)
> 
> P.S. These smileys crack me up

I love the smileys too. They are hilarious! Especially Mr. Spermy.


----------



## puppymom

Brie, it is possible that you had a dip, but that your temps will be back up tomorrow - don't lose hope. I have dips here and there, for no apparent reason!


----------



## GingerPanda

Ladies, I am snowed in, with more snow on the way. COLD! :xmas8:


----------



## Brie1117

Thanks girls - Had a VERY positive OPK today - I am now at a loss (I would have thought Oing today b/c of it & temp dip, but My CP does not agree, tho it is higher, softer & open than last two days...) I just don't know, lol!

GingerPanda - It sometimes feels IMPOSSIBLE to hold out, right!? Good Luck, either way and enjoy the Snow!

Puppymom & Lionchild - I hope it was just a fluke temp, but I am not feeling strong about that. Oh well - more BabyDancing!

Lionchild - Mr. Spermy is TOTALLY my fav! :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: hee hee!


----------



## puppymom

If you had a strong positive today, then chances are you weren't actually ovulating today (more likely the next day or two), so perhaps your CM and CP will show that when it happens.


----------



## JenzyKY

Brie hope that eggy comes soon!! You definitely won't miss it! 

Lionchild, I think you do ovulate after as I've seen many get pregnant right away. Maybe the cycle is just much longer. 

Can I have a few thoughts/prayers for my ultrasound Monday? I'm scared after yet another bout of bleeding. I think my 12 hour shifts are too much.


----------



## Lionchild

JenzyKY said:


> Brie hope that eggy comes soon!! You definitely won't miss it!
> 
> Lionchild, I think you do ovulate after as I've seen many get pregnant right away. Maybe the cycle is just much longer.
> 
> Can I have a few thoughts/prayers for my ultrasound Monday? I'm scared after yet another bout of bleeding. I think my 12 hour shifts are too much.


You got it, girl! My thoughts are with you and the little bean! :hugs: I can imagine how scary that is. Try not to worry too much. Positive thoughts! :thumbup: I've read that many people have bleeding throughout their healthy pregnancies. It doesn't make it any less scary for the expectant mother and father, but just try to think about it as a normal part of pregnancy unless told otherwise. I'm glad you'll get to see the bean on Monday. That will help give you peace of mind. For now, try to get some rest. Watch a funny movie or read a book that will distract you from worrying.


----------



## JenzyKY

Thank you Lionchild!


----------



## Frustrated42

JenzyKY said:


> Brie hope that eggy comes soon!! You definitely won't miss it!
> 
> Lionchild, I think you do ovulate after as I've seen many get pregnant right away. Maybe the cycle is just much longer.
> 
> Can I have a few thoughts/prayers for my ultrasound Monday? I'm scared after yet another bout of bleeding. I think my 12 hour shifts are too much.

My prayers are with you and little bean on Monday. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Brie1117

Thinking of you, Jenzy! Hoping all is well & goes smoothly for the rest of your 9 mo!!!! XOXO


----------



## GingerPanda

Also thinking of you, Jenzy! Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## puppymom

Jenzy, praying for you, too. I have heard of people getting bleeding early on and being told that it's just the baby settling in night and tightly. Hope that's your case :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks girls! I saw the strong heartbeat at 7+4 and had plenty of bleeding before that. Was told that my chances of good outcome was 95% after that. 

Brie, did your temp go up today??


----------



## Lionchild

Yeah, what Jenzy said, Brie. Did it go up today?


----------



## JenzyKY

My little gummy bear is measuring perfect with a heart rate of 176!! Thank you all for the positive thoughts! Dh got to see the baby for the first time today. 

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Lionchild

JenzyKY said:


> My little gummy bear is measuring perfect with a heart rate of 176!! Thank you all for the positive thoughts! Dh got to see the baby for the first time today.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today!


Awesome!! Glad to hear that your gummy bear is growing healthily! Nice way to end the year.


----------



## Lionchild

Happy New Year's Eve!! I for one am ready to say goodbye to 2012. It's been filled with many ups, but also plenty of downs. I'm looking forward to all of us (who aren't already preggo) getting our BFPs in 2013!!! Fx!!


----------



## Frustrated42

I need some help ladies. I have fallen to poas addiction lol. I have had what I think is a very light period very very light. This morning I got up and to cure my addiction I used an opk which was extremely positive. My light af stopped yesterday and now I have just confused myself.


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated- take a hpt if you have one. I'm not trying to get your hopes up, but it could be a pregnancy. Otherwise, I have no clue why you would get a positive opk at this stage in your cycle. If I remember correctly, you don't have pcos, right?


----------



## Frustrated42

The doctors told me I didn't have PCOS when they were testing me. That's why I was so confused this morning. It's my own fault for doing it lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

Happy New Years Eve, everyone! It is snowing again, and we already have three inches on the ground.


I'm proud of myself! I haven't tested at all since the weird evap line! AF is due here in a couple of days. I guess I'll just hold out and see if she shows up. This cycle seems like it has taken forever!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Happy new years to all!!! FX for 2013 BFPs!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated-take a couple of opks over the next two days. If they are still positive, go out and get yourself a hpt.

You rock, GingerPanda. Way to have self-control!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Happy new year everyone! Fx for all bfps to be sticky beans and I wish to declare 2013 the year of the bfp! :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated42

Thanks lionchild. I took a hpt tonight and it was bfn but if my OPK's stay positive I'm going to go buy FRER and test on that. Some days I swear it's just not meant to be. Today is definitely a down day for me :( tomorrow will be better. Sorry for the negativity.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sheesh, we haven't seen Opera in a while. Hope she's doing okay and likes her new job!

Feeling kind of crampy all day. Maybe AF is on her way...


----------



## Lionchild

Hope the New Year turns things around for you, Frustrated. Sorry you're having a bad day.

GP- I know. Where's Opera? Hope you are well out there! We all go through busy times, and times we may just need to take a break from thinking about ttc. I am off work for a month, so I have extra time. I hope AF doesn't get you this month.

I'm getting ready to go to a get-together to celebrate the New Year. I kinda just want to stay home with the dogs and watch a movie, but I need to get out. Good news! I think I got a positive opk today. I'll know for sure tomorrow if it's light again. The dye was kinda blotchy on both lines but it looked pretty close to positive. I really want to catch that eggy. BDing for the next 3 days. Yippee!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Lionchild said:


> Hope the New Year turns things around for you, Frustrated. Sorry you're having a bad day.
> 
> GP- I know. Where's Opera? Hope you are well out there! We all go through busy times, and times we may just need to take a break from thinking about ttc. I am off work for a month, so I have extra time. I hope AF doesn't get you this month.
> 
> I'm getting ready to go to a get-together to celebrate the New Year. I kinda just want to stay home with the dogs and watch a movie, but I need to get out. Good news! I think I got a positive opk today. I'll know for sure tomorrow if it's light again. The dye was kinda blotchy on both lines but it looked pretty close to positive. I really want to catch that eggy. BDing for the next 3 days. Yippee!!!


Good luck! Catch that eggy!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls sorry I haven't checked in much we went to Wexcombe in Hampshire (The country) for a while after Christmas and didn't have much phone signal or any internet!!

I loved it though caught up on some reading in front of a warm log fire with my fiance and the In-Laws  Anyway on CD19 And Ov'D around the 28th I think and we've been bding like rabbits while away we had a bit of reconnection time and relaxed and this made it more fun as well  We bd'd almost every day since the 23rd December so I don't think we'll have missed the eggy at any rate but only time will tell. 

AF is due on: 15th so wish me luck (However I refuse to test until i'm a week late after last months dilemma lol) 

Good Luck to all still TTC and H&H months ahead to our pregnant ladies!! xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hey girls sorry I haven't checked in much we went to Wexcombe in Hampshire (The country) for a while after Christmas and didn't have much phone signal or any internet!!
> 
> I loved it though caught up on some reading in front of a warm log fire with my fiance and the In-Laws  Anyway on CD19 And Ov'D around the 28th I think and we've been bding like rabbits while away we had a bit of reconnection time and relaxed and this made it more fun as well  We bd'd almost every day since the 23rd December so I don't think we'll have missed the eggy at any rate but only time will tell.
> 
> AF is due on: 15th so wish me luck (However I refuse to test until i'm a week late after last months dilemma lol)
> 
> Good Luck to all still TTC and H&H months ahead to our pregnant ladies!! xxxx

Goooood luck! Glad you got some time to catch up on your reading. I just finished my book today, and now I need to find a new one til the next book in the series comes out. Reading time is absolutely essential to our mental health!


I'm due for AF today, but she is a no-show. Going to wait for DH to get back from work-travel before testing. I think I'll test on Saturday morning if AF hasn't shown up!


----------



## opera_lady24

Hi Ladies!!!!!! I'm FINALLY back!

I read all the posts since I've been gone! Oh my goodness! I'm glad for the most part everyone seems to be doing well and I hope you all had a terrific holiday season and New Year! 

Anyway, I have been SOOO busy and today is the first day since before Christmas that I can actually just sit back and relax! Whew! I have been thinking of you all while I've been gone though and I SO appreciate you keeping up with the thread.

So get this...I had to explain to DH why I was so wanting a baby (he was on board before we moved this summer but after the move life has been a bit chaotic and I didn't realize he wasn't really on board anymore) which he thankfully understood, but then I came to the realization that we probably should wait a few months and he caught the baby bug! Yesterday we were grabbing a few things from the grocery store and he wanted to stop and look at baby stuff (our grocery store is like WalMart except without all the rumors of products being made by slaves in other countries). I was like, wtf???!!!!! Lol! Now he's all about making babies. Sigh. I know, it's a good thing, but why did he have to catch baby fever when I'm trying to be all responsible about it! Men. 

Also, DH's family was in town this weekend and his mom popped the question to us (to me specifically)..."so when are you going to start making grand-babies?" Ugh!

Anyway, those are my main updates. I think I'm about to O again but I need to be careful b/c I'd be due around the same time things start to really ramp up at my job. If I can hold out even two months I'd be okay with taking maternity leave in January as things are much calmer for my particular position in the spring semester. DH really isn't helping that situation though. 

Anyway, I've missed you all!!!!! :hug:


----------



## GingerPanda

:hug:

We missed you, too!

It sounds like your position is a pretty common one! They sit down and talk about why one wants to TTC and the other doesn't and they end up changing each others minds! :haha:

Hopefully you can jump back on the bandwagon soon!


----------



## JenzyKY

Welcome back Opera!! Good luck GingerPanda. You all have much more self control with the testing then I did! Lionchild, hope you did O!


----------



## GingerPanda

Jenzy, is the KY in your username your initials, or does it stand for Kentucky?

I am shocked at the amount of self-control I have! Earlier I thought "Maybe I should take an OPK to see if it's positive and a possible indicator of pregnancy!" But it would be cheating on DH, and I really don't want to see a BFN without DH here to comfort me. We have until the end of March to get pregnant, then my doctor wants to start testing. I don't wanna get to that point.

But AF is officially MIA now! But I've never been regular, so I don't think it means anything yet.


----------



## Stinas

Happy New Year ladies!!

Opera - aww thats great news that DH caught the baby bug! I love it when they are in those moods! Try not to think about work...the more you "plan" it the more it does not work out....know what I mean? Thats what they all say. Just go with the flow!

As for me...DH's surgery is the 22nd of this month!! I need all the positive thoughts I can get!


----------



## Lionchild

Welcome back Bumblebee and Opera!

Bumblebee-it sounds like you have a good chance this month with all your bd-ing. GL!

Gingerpanda- I am so excited for you! I hope this is it! I have a really good feeling, but of course I'm not a psychic or anything. We'll be here either way. FX!

Opera- Watch, you'll get your bfp because it's bad timing. Isn't this how these things seem to work? Either way, I hope the dh maintains his baby fever until you're ready again.

Stinas- I'll keep you and your dh in my thoughts. I hope the surgery gets you your bfp, and I also hope your husband isn't too freaked out about it. Keep us updated.

I think I o'd last night. I had a positive opk yesterday and a negative today. I had sharp pain in my right ovary area last night for several hours. We've been bd-ing, including last night. I'm hoping we get lucky! GL ladies in the tww!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, Lionchild! I hope so!

The only "symptoms" I have are that my lower abdomen has a kind of "full" feeling, and makes it so that it feels weird to sleep on my stomach. Which is my favorite way to sleep, by the way. Also, even when I'm starving, my stomach feels full like I've just stuffed myself. So sometimes if I'm active or after I eat, I will throw up a little. I never feel nauseous, though. And my boobs don't hurt.


----------



## JenzyKY

GingerPanda yeah it stands for Kentucky. We probably don't live too far apart. Like an hour or so!


----------



## GingerPanda

Neat! I'm pretty close to Cincinnati.


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda- It's normal not to have any symptoms so early. My friends who have had babies didn't have symptoms until 6-7 weeks. I think that since many of the girls on here are actively paying attention to every ache and bloat, they tend to associate every early feeling as a symptom of pregnancy, which may or may not be the case (even when they are pregnant). My boobs hurt every month before my af (sometimes a lot, sometimes a little). I also get nausea and exhaustion a couple of days before af. I also got those feelings with my bfp. After months of symptom spotting when first ttc, I realized that I couldn't count on anything early on as being a symptom. It's ok to symptom spot, of course&#8212;it's difficult not to. I just wouldn't place to much reliability on it. The best symptom to get excited over is the no show of af. So far so good on that one, GP! I am keeping my fingers crossed tightly for you. I do think that reading that other pregnant women are having symptoms at 4 weeks may cause additional worry to those pregnant ladies who don't have any symptoms early on. That's just my opinion though. GL!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, Lionchild. That helped me feel better. :hugs:

DH got to come home early from his work travel, so I'll get to test tomorrow morning if AF still hasn't shown up! :thumbup:

My boobs always hurt before AF arrives, but they feel fine now. :shrug:


DH and I have decided that we will be going out to dinner tomorrow night no matter what. If it's a :bfp:, then it will be a celebratory dinner. If it's a :bfn:, then we will be getting hammered. :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

My only true symptom was extreme bloating and gas pains. I'd never felt like that before. 

Good luck testing. Either way sounds fun.


----------



## GingerPanda

I have been pretty bloaty too. I guess I just figured it was from traveling with DH and eating out a lot. I guess we'll see tomorrow!

If it's negative, AF will probably start afterwards. That happened to me more than a few times last year, where I would NOT start AF until I had taken a hpt and gotten a negative. Then I would start within the hour.


----------



## Try2findbaby

GP what happened? Don't keep us waiting on the edge of our seats! Fx tightly for u :flower:


----------



## Lionchild

GP- Ha! You sound like me and my dh. We would celebrate in the same way. Also, I always start af right after I test (when she is late). It is so irritating! I hope this time is an exception. Can't wait to hear the results tomorrow!

Jenzy-How are you feeling? Any new symptoms now that the bump has graduated to a green olive? Cravings, ms, etc?


----------



## JenzyKY

Mainly I just gag all the time- in the shower, brushing my teeth, etc. I don't crave much as I can barely decide what to eat ever! I could sleep or lay on the couch all day. Others have it so much worse so I can't complain too much! 

I'm more annoyed with work. People keep asking if I am pregnant. They are spreading around rumors since I put that I can't have CMV positive babies anymore.


----------



## Stinas

Lionchild - Thank you very much! He is scared about the surgery, but the doc told him this surgery is a ton less painful than the biopsy was. He actually said it was a walk in the park compared to that. We shall see I guess. I will keep you ladies updated! 
I hope you o'd!!!! FX!


----------



## JenzyKY

Stinas, How long do they think it will be til you see results after the surgery?


----------



## Brie1117

Hello Hello Hello Ladies and HAPPY NEW YEAR!! I'm glad everyone seems to be doing great (if not excellent) and still progressing towards our inevitable BFPs (or in some cases, our Hubbies are - lol @ Opera:flower:) I have HIGH hopes for all of us this year! :hug:

DF & I had a lovely vacation and celebrated with our friends who married on New Years Eve (so wonderfully adorable) in Palm Springs, CA. Not as hot as I would have thought, but Dryyyyyyyyyyyyy!

Anyway, there was a MASSIVE blunder on my part - so my temperature did a HUGE spike on CD21, then back down, then lower still (I should say LOWEST) then I kinda gave up b/c I realized the thermometer kept flashing "LOW". So I bought a new thermom and wouldn't you know it THAT battery was bad, too (UGH!) so I just went about temping with faulty thermoms just to keep the habit up, really, but ultimately was frustrating myself to NO end!
Then, on a whim I took an HPT on CD24....... right away I saw a line......
HOLY F#*^ SH($&!!!!!!!! I called DF in right away and we were getting excited and nervous..... We couldn't believe our eyes, and I was only 8 dpo (I congratulated myself for listening to my body and knowing when I O'd) and I was ASTOUNDED........
Then I realized my Horrible, Horrific, Depressing Error - 
I mixed up my tests and took an OPK instead of and HPT:dohh:

I cried. Mostly because I felt bad for exciting my hubby and then having to tell him my mistake :(

Needless to say, I felt pretty stupid about that - HOW could I have fooled myself into thinking I was getting a BFP at EIGHT DAYS PAST OVULATION!? HA! I need to get my TTC-crazy had examined! Hee Hee!

Anyway, I'm SO VERY glad we're back at home - I'm over the disappointment now, and FINALLY have a new battery in my thermometer....
But I must say here that I am NOT sure at all now that I have Ovulated this cycle b/c I think my temps are just not reflecting that confirmation (even with the low battery) and my cervix is literally STUCK in a FIRM/Medium/Medium/Creamy state (seriously) for FOREVER now, but the last two days has been getting SOFTER, so I really am just at a total LOSS. 

I wish so badly that I hadn't forgotten my thermometer at Christmas Time, and I'm also Upset that I now rely SO much on all these little technological gadgets and I'm just kicking myself for peeing on a silly OPK, but I guess that I have to have a funky cycle every now and then....

Here's FX for O-ing, and KNOWING (haha, rhyme!)! I will just let this go and chalk it up to a bad experience.

That and I may still O yet! Or DID when I thought and just won't know until later! I'm just gonna shrug it off and Keep BDing every other day like a good girl :)





.... just in case ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

Brie, I feel bad for laughing, but that was just too funny!

Well, all. I took my FRER this morning.

I'm trying to convince myself that it's a BFN because it is. But every time I look at it, I keep thinking I see the faintest line, and my POASaholic brain just can't let it go!


----------



## GingerPanda

As predicted, AF has arrived. So bummed.


----------



## puppymom

Brie, you need to get a new battery (they're cheap), as they can really throw off temps! I had that happen as well - very frustrating. 

Did you know that OPKs can also pick up the pregnancy hormone?


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda said:


> As predicted, AF has arrived. So bummed.

:hugs:Oh no, GingerPanda! Stupid af! Why does it always come after we waste a test? I'm so sorry.


----------



## GingerPanda

I am quite confident that she would not have arrived if I hadn't taken the test! :haha:

So I had to drive into the city today to get a new heating element for my clothes dryer. Took the dryer apart, removed the old element, installed the new one, put it all back together, turned it on... It still doesn't get hot! FML :dohh:


----------



## Stinas

JenzyKY - They said it could be as early as a week! Super excited, but not putting my hopes up that high.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi ladies,

Brie~ I had to giggle there for a moment that sounds like something I would do. Hoping your bd~ing does the trick though

GP~ sorry this month wasn't your month the witch can be cruel I have all my bodily parts firmly crossed for next month. 

Lionchild~ fingers crossed that you ovulated and your on your way to your BFP 

Please note girls that if I have made any spelling errors it's because my phone died in the middle of typing this the first time so pinched my fiances phone to reply only I'm not sure to how it works ha ha,
Oops x x x

Love to you all x x x


----------



## Brie1117

GingerPanda - I'm positive that AF likes to wait until we've exhausted all our HPTs - she's an expensive bitch isn't she? FX for next month!

Puppymom - I did finally get myself a new battery...... and my thermometer still flashes "LOW" (WTF!?!?!?) Thankfully, it's reading quicker, so I think it's working correctly :) Still, I'm gonna buy myself an entirely new one next week, just to be sure.


----------



## JenzyKY

Does it just flash low at the very beginning? Ours do at work if the temp is under 90 til it reads higher.


----------



## puppymom

haha, Brie, of course it would!


----------



## Brie1117

JenzyKY said:


> Does it just flash low at the very beginning? Ours do at work if the temp is under 90 til it reads higher.

yeah it does!! omg thats sooooo good to hear!!! thank you!


----------



## Brie1117

got a positive OPK today.... CP is high and softer & CM is thin, creamy/wet... FX FX FX!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Goooo, Brie!


----------



## Lionchild

Get that eggy, Brie!!


----------



## Brie1117

Thanks girls!

Jenzy - what's CMV positive baby? Do you work in a NICU? My mom works in L&D....


----------



## Brie1117

HAHA, apparently the abbreviated lingo doesn't stop at TTC, but continue even after the Baby is born, lol!


----------



## GingerPanda

Wikipedia article on CMV: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cytomegalovirus


----------



## JenzyKY

CMV is a scary virus that causes tons of birth defects or death inutero. Luckily that baby has now been moved out of the nursery to the pediatric floor!

Yes, I work in the NICU.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Fingers crossed to all trying I'm just waiting to see if af arrives on 15th!! Got my fingers crossed we bd-d enough to get a sticky one xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Omg I got my dates mixed up the 15th was the date af showed up last month lol  

omg that was a silly moment af is due on 10th which means a happy me cause it's due earlier than I thought which means we find out soon if we've got a little bean xxx


----------



## Lionchild

GL, BumbleBee!! My fingers are crossed! 

I'll be testing on the 12th (2 days early). I have to test early because I'm headed on a vacation with my best friend that day for a week, and I need to make sure I'm not drinking alcohol if pregnant. I will still only drink a little if it is negative (just in case).


----------



## Brie1117

FX Lionchild and Bumblebee!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Fingers crossed for everyone who is testing or getting ready to!



So this is weird. I'm not sure if AF actually showed up... The blood that showed up after I took the test was brown (which I rarely have with AF), but it was enough to make me think it was her.

But yesterday when I went to the bathroom, there was hardly anything, and nothing red! So I figured I would give it today, and there has been absolutely nothing but some slightly brown-tinted CM. I don't know what's going on. AF is always 5 days, and would be heaviest and bright red on day 3, which is where I'm at. :shrug:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Fingers crossed gingerpanda that its just late implantation bleeding at the start of a bfp :flower:

Thanks Brie for the luck so far only symptom i've had is slight cramping on one side. Which I normally only get when my period is due (but not like this if that makes any sense???). 

I'm trying not to symptom spot or anything else. Don't know if i'll test on 10th may wait until I'm quite late this month after the other months nonsense when it was late for no reason don't want to be going through that again :haha: and plus i've had 3 recurrent miscarriages even if we are pregnant i'll be approaching this very cautiously!!

Much love to you all 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Try2findbaby

Gd luck everyone! I'm a few days from o'ing and feeling positive - definitely going to bd everyday from now until confirmed :thumbup: ooooh the 10th isn't far away fx for u bumblebee :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, Bumblebee. Good luck for you! :dust:

Sorry if you've already mentioned it, but since you've had 3 miscarriages recently, haven't they done any sort of testing into why that might be? Sorry for your losses. :cry:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey gingerpanda,

I don't mind you asking hun but yes we had tests done nov/early december and we were told after all the tests were complete we're allowed to ttc again however haven't received results from tests as yet we finished them all by December and have to wait until February fro results to come back. It's rubbish!! 

In a way I like to see our losses as a good thing when we do finally get our sticky one it'll get more love than ever before because of the situations we've been in in the past. If that makes sense.
xxxxxx


----------



## Brie1117

Nice clear temp DIP this morning (I usually show one on charts before O) so I'm hoping it's a good sign!
CP is high & soft this morning, and CM is watery/milky, but feels a little thick so I'm not entirely sure whats up (this whole cycle has been a confusing disaster so I'm not getting my hopes up just yet, lol). BD just in case :)

I do have a question: I just got a package of Wondfo OPK & HPT for Xmas. I have only had a close-to-positive-but-not-quite OPK and several clear negatives, but when I tested with a Walgreens brand and Wondfo the other night, I got a +Walgreens, and a -Wondfo. I have not had a positive Wondfo. Anyone have any experience with the Wondfo OPKs & HPTs?? Are they not very sensitive? Do you think I got a bad batch? Hmmm....


----------



## JJDreams

Hi Ladies! Haven't posted anything in a bit because we were super busy with the Holidays and then I caught an awful cold. Just wanted to say hi and see how everyone is doing. I am starting my first round of Clomid in two weeks. Any advice on what to expect?


----------



## Lionchild

Brie-I find the Wondfo opks to be confusing, but I still use them because they are so inexpensive. I have been finding the line darkness and thickness is variable across the two lines. Whichever looks the closest to positive, I take as a positive. I also know which one is positive because the next day, I'll get a clear negative. My af still comes every month, so I know I'm O-ing. I just don't get clear positives.

Welcome back, JJDreams. I've never taken clomid, so I can't offer any advice on that.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

The same thing happened to me with OPKs... I bought IC and I never got a clear positive, but after an "almost positive" they got clearly negative so I took it as a positive one... and it turns out it was because I am pregnant from that cycle. 

I just BD when they started getting darker and until they were not anymore. Maybe we have a short surge and it's hard to catch!


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey Ladies...I am SO sorry I'm such a slacker with this thread and the forum in general. Question, is anyone else having to search for this thread to find it or does it still show up easily for y'all under the TTC#1 section. I've had to search for it the last couple of times and I'm not sure why, seeing as there was a current post each day.

GL to everyone who is about to O or test!!! I can't wait to hear happy news!!! 

Gingerpanda...I understand your frustration with AF. Sometimes she kinda doesn't show up for me either, like the past two cycles. It's odd, because I'm sure I O'd at least once, so you'd think I'd get AF but nothing. My doctor said I can safely blame PCOS. GRRR!

I did just have a few days of spotting so I thought I might be trying to O again but my body was acting more like it was gearing up for (or having) AF so I'm probably going to change my chart over if I don't have a temp spike by tomorrow.

Brie...omgoodness! I would be so mad at myself. :hugs: 

I promise I'll try to not to be such a stranger!!!! Thanks to all for keeping the thread up!

borr...did I ever give you a flashy sign? I'll have to check after posting this!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Hey all! 

Opera if u use the 'user cp' button in the top right corner it will give u a list of threads u have commented on so no need to search every time! It's a life saver :flower:

Well ever since I started charting in July I have o'd on cd20 like clockwork. Until this month.... Apparently I o'd 3 days ago on cd14! Caught me completely unawares so unfortunately no bd on o day or day before so I feel like I've wasted a month but am pleased that my o date is earlier as the eggs are better quality?! Is that right? Ff isn't positive though so we'll keep bding until cd20 or whatever dpo it is! Hope all is ok with everyone else :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

Opera its in ttc groups now.


----------



## opera_lady24

Thanks Jenzy...is that because it got buried or do they do that occasionally? I had another thread similar to this one and it got lost so I just started a new one. Long story short, I'm glad I did b/c I met all of you but I'm sad that others won't find us as likely.

Anyway, thanks again!

Oh, and I had a temp spike today. Not a big one, so I'm still not sure but we'll see. Definitely timed things right if that's the case though...


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, everyone!

I am feeling queasy this morning. Took a DollarTree test, and I think it's BFN.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks opera, you did give me a sign I just like to read the thread and something comment :flower:

They change the threads because they think it's more appropriate for another section I guess! But yeah, I use the User CP and that way I look at all the threads I have commented on!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm calling myself out for that cycle. If I was going to get a BFP, I think it would have shown up before 21-26DPO. My body hates me.

Hopefully I ovulate this cycle!


----------



## opera_lady24

Again, I know how you feel Gingerpanda. Sometimes I think my body really hates me too. I think I can officially say I qualify for the super long luteal phase disorder thingy. I'm guessing it's all apart of pcos. Oh well.

Waiting is stinky. My heart goes out to all who are waiting for something...be it a bfp or AF or O. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Well. AF looks like she may officially be starting. I'm seeing red now instead of brown, so that's good.


----------



## puppymom

opera, I hadn't heard of a long LP being a part of PCOS, but I could be completely wrong! I am sure I have heard it in another sense though, as a part of something else. Might be worth mentioning to your doc...


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey ladies,
af is due tomorrow and no af symptoms so far! The only thing I have now is like a pulling feeling that starts in my left side & moves to the right by the end of the day which is strange and not like usual af pains.

I'm not getting my hopes up trying to be cautious about it all. Fingers crossed

I am nervous about it this month as I had an accident in august causing me to have a frame put on my leg which in turn meant I had to leave work as I couldn't do the shifts. I've just be offered a new job now the frames off but what will be will be and either way I will work things out.

Xxxxx


----------



## JJDreams

Good luck! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Good luck Bumblebee!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

FX Bumblebee!


----------



## Brie1117

GL Bumblebee & Hugs GingerPanda!

Still awaiting O this cycle. Sigh.


----------



## GingerPanda

I am trying very hard to stay positive.

But, I'm in a good mood because I just installed my fancy new dryer after my old one exploded! :thumbup:


----------



## Brie1117

OOooo ow! I had some serious pain on the Left O side (I should O from Right this cycle...) that kinda radiated down my leg....

CP medium, firm closed, so I'm not quite sure what that was about.
I'm really hoping hoping hoping that it's a sign that I will O on/around my birthday (6 days). FF says I should, based on last cycles, and I guess I shouldn't have gotten myself so worked up about the last few weeks, but I'm really anxious now.... 35 days is a LOOOONG time to wait to ovulate (and a LOOOOONG time to bd every other day, hee hee). Damn PCOS!
At least my LP is a perfect length, so hoping we catch the eggy this time! I'm gonna try a combo of Soy Isoflavones, Progesterone Cream (ran out this cycle), and Vitex next cycle if we don't. 
Positive Energy for Ovulation, please!

GingerPanda, I'm thinking beautiful thoughts for you!

<3


----------



## Lionchild

GL, Bumblebee!!

Enjoy your new dryer, GP!


----------



## Lionchild

Oh Brie, I can't imagine how frustrating it must be for you ladies with PCOS. I admire you all for your strength. I think my lady parts would fall off after that many days of BD-ing every other day. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy it, but I'm not 22 anymore. Lol. I hope you get your birthday wish!! Baby dust!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh, if we _don't_ BD before bed, something feels like it's missing. Our libidos are just silly. Once a week or so, we won't stop at one time a day. :haha:


----------



## opera_lady24

Oooo GP I love it when old appliances explode. When I get the new replacement it makes me want to do laundry or dishes or whatever all day long. I know. I'm weird.

GL Bumblebee!!!

Puppymom, my doctor was the one who told me that long LPs are yet another symptom of pcos. I didn't believe her either, or at least, I didn't want to. I'm starting to think I can blame all of my life's problems on pcos though. lol. 

You know what drives me bonkers?...people who don't know how to clean snow off of their cars. Come on....if you live in a place that gets snow...clean your darn car so the people driving behind you won't get snow in their face. Seriously. Sorry I just had to rant.

So I think I'm calling it this cycle. The random few days of spotting had to have been AF. I've noticed I've started getting AF without Oing now. It's kinda annoying really. Now to figure out what CD I'm actually on....

Brie...does the progesterone cream really help your pcos? I mean, have you found that your body likes to O more often than not with it compared to without it?


----------



## opera_lady24

Which, now that I've changed over my chart, it looks like I might O soon anyway. Sweet!!!!! Now I wish I had some O tests. POAS POAS!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Opera- With annovulatory cycles, women will often spot or bleed, but it is usually different or lighter bleeding than a typical af. It isn't an af, because af will only come after o. Instead, I've read that it's your body's way of still shedding some of your uterine lining when it's been a long time since af. Once you o, you can expect a full af. I've had three annovulatory cycles since October of 2011, and I had spotting without full af. I hope o is coming soon for you! 

Also, I'm sure Brie can tell you more about progesterone and PCOS. I just wanted to add that from what I understand, progesterone doesn't help you to o. You don't use it until after o, otherwise (I think) it may even prevent o. Tell me if I'm wrong, Brie. 
I was thinking about trying progesterone to lengthen my luteal phase, but I ended up deciding that an 11 day lp is good enough.


----------



## Lionchild

I have to share a really selfish fear with you girls. Most of my good friends have had babies already (all in the last two years). I have experienced some envy, but for the most part I have managed to avoid being resentful. I personally feel that it's really selfish to hold resentment for others because my body is taking longer to do what it is supposed to do. The one exception is with my teenage niece (17), who disrupted the entire family when she fell pregnant this past fall. My husband and I love her to death, but we are not happy about this pregnancy, and we have not been able to accept it. We put on a happy face for her sake though and pretend we have gotten over it. We only share our true feelings about it with each other (and now you). She has had a more difficult life than we ever had, but I honestly think she intentionally got pregnant so that she could try to create the life she never had. I think that's why it's been so hard on us. We had hoped for more for her. I know she will figure things out, and we'll be here to support her, but her life is going to be more difficult because of the decisions she made. I think that until we see that baby in June, we are not going to get over our disappointment in her and the anger we feel. We are not angry, unhappy people. I can't stay mad at anyone for more than 10 minutes, so it's been hard that I haven't been able to shake these feelings. Anyway, that's not the point of my this post. It just sort of came out. 

Anyway, last month, my childhood bf told me she and her dh had decided to start trying for her first. I told her last year in January that we had stopped preventing it from happening (we ended up actively ttc after two months). My bf wasn't ready at the time, and I'm pretty sure she thought we were crazy. My friends all waited until their thirties to have children. We have all been very career-oriented. We also loved to take lots of vacations in our twenties. Well now that she's trying and I'm sharing all of the info I've learned over the past year with her, it makes me realize how long it has been since we first decided to stop preventing it from happening. I've been kind of depressed about it. I'm also secretly worried about how I will feel if she gets pregnant right away, and I don't get another bfp soon. So selfish, I know. I see how the more time that passes, the easier it is to become resentful. Any advice from long-time ttc-ers on how to manage feelings of jealousy and resentment? Sigh.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Lionchild: you've had a long time trying and you're bound to get some selfish or upset feelings once in a while! It's natural you're only human! Let yourself be sad sometimes and vent when you need to I find having a vent can help with the frustrations as for your niece you may feel like this now but once babies here I bet the thought won't even enter your mind. As for feeling like you've bern TTC a while it is hard when you see or hear others stories but once you get your baby you'll love it all the more.

You're such a strong and kind person and I wish u lots of happiness in the future! 
Must :dust: to you right now
Xxxxxxxc


----------



## GingerPanda

Lionchild said:


> I have to share a really selfish fear with you girls. Most of my good friends have had babies already (all in the last two years). I have experienced some envy, but for the most part I have managed to avoid being resentful. I personally feel that it's really selfish to hold resentment for others because my body is taking longer to do what it is supposed to do. The one exception is with my teenage niece (17), who disrupted the entire family when she fell pregnant this past fall. My husband and I love her to death, but we are not happy about this pregnancy, and we have not been able to accept it. We put on a happy face for her sake though and pretend we have gotten over it. We only share our true feelings about it with each other (and now you). She has had a more difficult life than we ever had, but I honestly think she intentionally got pregnant so that she could try to create the life she never had. I think that's why it's been so hard on us. We had hoped for more for her. I know she will figure things out, and we'll be here to support her, but her life is going to be more difficult because of the decisions she made. I think that until we see that baby in June, we are not going to get over our disappointment in her and the anger we feel. We are not angry, unhappy people. I can't stay mad at anyone for more than 10 minutes, so it's been hard that I haven't been able to shake these feelings. Anyway, that's not the point of my this post. It just sort of came out.


I can actually kind of relate here. Let's see if I can post this without it being super long.

I am one of 13 grandchildren far from oldest, plus a nephew who is so close in age to me, he's more like a little brother. Due to an irreparably split family, DH is one of 4 grandchildren, and the oldest by about 9 years. Growing up smack in the middle of all those kids, I kind of always felt... unspecial? Just one of the herd. So when I married DH, I thought it would be really cool that we could have the first grandchild in his family.

Then his little sister got pregnant at 16. She became very abusive to the people near her, especially her mother. She would hit people, burn bridges, run away. At one point, she checked herself in to a women's shelter and put her mother on the list of people who weren't allowed to see her. (Then she complained because her mom wasn't there at the baby's sex scan!)

I was very upset. Both for her basically ruining her life with the decisions she was making, but also because I felt like something that should have been mine to give was taken away. It was really selfish of me. That baby is 2 years old now, and she's adorable, but the whole family has pretty much had to cut ties with DH's sister because of her behavior.

I know it's not really _exactly_ the same as your situation, but I feel like I kind of understand how you might be feeling better than the usual "All these teenagers getting pregnant, when I've been trying for so long, blah blah blah" arguments. :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ooooh also ladies af is a no show so far but i'm going to try not to test til later in case she's just hiding plus after previous miscarriages it makes me nervous xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, Bumblebee!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Well turns out ff lied and I am set to o as per norm on cd20 and guess what? Dh has run out of steam (swell as other things apparently) just before I o. Great. Iam so frustrated. Why hasnt it happened yet? Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh. Sorry just needed to vent. Feeling a bit useless.


----------



## GingerPanda

I think we have pretty much all been there. My DH is going to be traveling out of town when I'm supposed to O, and if we don't get pregnant by the end of March we go in for special testing. So missing one month really sucks! :dohh:


----------



## Try2findbaby

Yeh u just wait such a long time for two days (mostly) and if it doesn't happen it's like all ur other hard work (supplements etc) was for nothing. A whole month of waking my ass up to temp wasted! I need to chill :coffee:


----------



## Brie1117

Lionchild - We've only been TTC for 3 months, but two of my VERY close girlfriends are pregnant. Friend A tried for 2 yrs and I am SOOO happy she finally got her bfp (found out today she's having a boy, tbw). Friend B just told us she was preggers (by accident!) but is totally happy (we are, too, for her) and progressing well. A third friend just had a beautiful little girl, and yet another is due in a few months. I am so so SO very happy for these women and their little miracles, but I SWEAR if I hear of another woman I know "falling" pregnant I will throw something at them!!!
It's really hard (even for those of us who haven't been trying long) to hear news that something you so desperately want is being given (seemingly without effort!) to someone else. For me, I'm so worried that with my long cycles & PCOS, it will take so very long to conceive (I already feel like 3 months is an unfair and unbearable amount of time wait) and I get so frustrated and upset when I see bellies swelling around me.

You are NOT alone, and I know it must be SO hard to have waited so long!

But I KNOW that one day your prayer/wish/hope will be answered/granted/blessed!! It may come in a way you least expect, but you're child will some to you one way or another :) I have faith that women who are, for one reason or another, "forced" to wait a little extra, will ultimately make the BEST mothers (no offense meant to anyone who got a bfp on accident!!!), have the most patience during difficult times, and, of course, have a great deal of love built up to shower those little guys with!!

HUGS HUGS HUGS!!! Our day will come!!!
<3<3<3


----------



## Lionchild

Bumblebee-keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

GP-I hope you can get that BFP before any tests are needed. 

Thanks so much for your support, ladies. I usually manage my emotions about this pretty well, but I think with the recent mc and the fact that I'm fully expecting af to show up in a couple of days (in the middle of my beach vacation no less), I've been a little down. I've been feeling like I have a bad case of PMS. I'm exhausted! I'm headed on vacation with one of my BFs, who is expecting her second at the end of March. I'm hoping she sprinkles me with baby juju.

In the meantime, I took a hpt tonight. I couldn't stop thinking about it. Of course it was bfn. I knew it would be. I spent 10 minutes trying to find any possible sign of a second line. TTC makes us ladies a little nutty sometimes. 

I'm glad I have you gals to chat with about it. I just wish we could all get our BFPs at the same time (like now). I know it will happen for me and for the rest of us. I just hope I don't have to wait another 11 months for another chance. Anyway, I'm going to pour a glass of wine, turn on some music, and love the two furbabies I do have. They really are the sweetest little kiddos. They bring so much joy to my life.

I'll be back with positivity tomorrow! Have fun bd-ing, symptom spotting, peeing on sticks, trying to forget about ttc, sleeping, or whatever else you all may be doing.


----------



## Lionchild

Btw, my husband works nights. This is why I didn't mention him in my evening plans with the fur babies. It sounded like I forgot him.


----------



## opera_lady24

I have a little giggle to share with all of you! Last night, I was watching "That 70's Show" on Netflix and there was an episode where Donna forgot to take one BCP dose. Of course, she and Eric completely freaked out thinking she was preggers (Hollywood I guess) and it just made me laugh inside. I was like, "girl...the likelihood of you getting pregnant after missing ONE BCP dose is so slim it's not even funny. For one, you'd have to be about to O or Oing when you missed that dose, which the other 27 doses should have taken care of for you and then you'd need to wait 6 months to a year for your body to start behaving normally again...blah, blah"...you all know what I'm talking about. Lol!

And now to more serious business...

Lionchild - I know how you feel. Right now, every time I get on Facebook, it seems like another one of my friends is pregnant or just gave birth within the past 6 months. While I am happy for them, it's like I'm missing this rite of passage as a woman that they all are getting to enjoy. The latest one that really got to me was a couple that literally just got married a few months ago and guess what, they're expecting. It made me sad. I try to push it out of my thoughts by using excuses like, "well, we are all in our late twenties now, it's just inevitable that all your friends are getting pregnant" but then I just feel worse because I know I'm getting left behind. 

Then there are the people who try to be all "holier-than-thou" with me and tell me stories (typically not their own) about how so-and-so finally decided to adopt and boom, she fell pregnant a month later. First of all, DH and I want to adopt, maybe even children who have been rescued out of the sex-trade, which requires special training on our parts, but see, it costs A LOT of money these days, and while I believe we have sufficient funds to take care of our own, we do not have the money it takes to adopt. It's like a $40,000 venture. Down the line, yes. Perhaps after DH has been working a fancy job for a year or two with his electrical engineering degree he's working on earning. We're just not there yet. 

So, Lionchild, something that I do to placate these awful feelings is I put all of my energy into helping other women get pregnant when they have no clue about what it really takes. Every once in a while I go through a phase of thinking about going back to school to become a fertility doctor because I already know so much about it. Instead of recognizing that I know all this because I've been trying unsuccessfully for so long, I just add it to my knowledge book (in my head) and use it for good. And I think Brie is right about those who wait longer will be better mothers for it in the end. I've learned so much about parenting in this process, and so has DH, that if for some reason our children are physically/mentally disabled, or crazy geniuses/prodigy children, I know we'll be able to handle it. And if they're normal, and come with all the normal craziness that ensues, we'll be ready for it too.

:hugs:

Oh Bumblebee and GP GL!!!! I'm holding out hope for you!!!!

:flower:

:dust:


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi ladies I have been MIA all week. I'm 11 dpo today but I've been in bed all week with the stomach flu which hasn't been fun but it kept me occupied I guess and not thinking about the tww. I might test this weekend if af doesn't show first. 

I know the feeling of everyone around you ending up pregnant. DH and I have also talked about adopting in the future. But that will have to wait until I'm done school and have a stable job. Which I hope is by this fall :)


----------



## Brie1117

Positive OPK today (which, thanks so PCOS might mean nothing) but FF says O is imminent, so I'm on the Baby-Making wagon for the next 3 or 4 days :)


----------



## GingerPanda

The baby-making wagon is the best wagon in town. Well. Next to the actual baby wagon, of course.


----------



## Brie1117

HAHAHA! I'm a fan of any baby-related wagon! Yee-haw!


----------



## GingerPanda

"Yee-haw". Oh man, reminds me of back home in Nashville... Which I'm leaving to go visit for a week tomorrow! Heading south. Oh crap, I have to see my family. Which means I will probably have to translate for DH, because he can't understand my grandmother's accent. :rofl:


----------



## Brie1117

HHAHAHAHA! Have fun, GingerPanda!


Other News: So I have been crampy and twingy all afternoon. My Ovaries feel 'tender' if that's the right descriptive word. I got another positive OPK, this time in the am (which REALLY doesn't mean anything for me) and a Negative this evening. CP is 'non-fertile' but changing daily (I think...) CM is getting more and more watery (right now it's mostly watery, a little lotiony). 
Still BDing everyday - FF says I'm in my fertile window, but IDK. The past few cycles I've OV'd on CD35 & CD36. Tomorrow will be CD35, so........ I'm just PRAYING this happens soon!!!!! FX FX FX FX FX FX!!!!

Other Other News: I have a big audition tomorrow for a wonderful musical called Spring Awakening. Very excited. Also getting ready to direct my next show, Les Miserables in Concert. Very VERY excited!. Lots of stuff happening, hopefully there's time for a baby to be made! :p

Oh, yeah, and my birthday is in 3 days :) WEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Happy early birthday!

And oooooh my goodness.... I *love* musicals! Back when I worked retail, I had an assistant manager who also loved them, and we were both pretty good impressionists, so we would sing Avenue Q duets really loud in the store after we closed. I make an awesome Kate Monster. :rofl:


----------



## Brie1117

LOL! Glad you waited until after hours to sing Avenue Q, hee hee! And thanks for the birthday wish!

<3


----------



## Brie1117

Also (Sorry, ladies, TMI alert!) has anyone ever noticed more frequent bowel movements around ovulation?? I don't think I noticed it last cycle, but for the last two or three days I've been having at LEAST 3 per day (I'm usually 1 every, or every other, day).

I've also read that it can be a sign of early pregnancy, but I'm SOOOO not ruling that in, lol! Just for future reference :)


----------



## Try2findbaby

Brie I think progesterone is supposed to 'block u up' (gross!) in that dept so ur body may have realised lp is approaching and shouted abandon ship?! 

Congrats stitch and any other bfps? Tulips MIA?! Hope shes ok.

I am having a bad time of it as we have not bd'd on or around o at all due to dh's exhaustion. I know he suffers from depression but it seems like we're almost practicing contraception as every month we only manage once in the fertile window. This month none. I'm not even sure I will be able to go to the docs in April if we haven't conceived as his first question will be have u bd'd at the right times? Then he'll laugh us out of the office understandably. I'm at a loss ladies. Dh does want babies but his body doesn't seem to respond at the right times. Sorry it's turned into a long one.


----------



## GingerPanda

Try2findbaby said:


> Brie I think progesterone is supposed to 'block u up' (gross!) in that dept so ur body may have realised lp is approaching and shouted abandon ship?!
> 
> Congrats stitch and any other bfps? Tulips MIA?! Hope shes ok.
> 
> I am having a bad time of it as we have not bd'd on or around o at all due to dh's exhaustion. I know he suffers from depression but it seems like we're almost practicing contraception as every month we only manage once in the fertile window. This month none. I'm not even sure I will be able to go to the docs in April if we haven't conceived as his first question will be have u bd'd at the right times? Then he'll laugh us out of the office understandably. I'm at a loss ladies. Dh does want babies but his body doesn't seem to respond at the right times. Sorry it's turned into a long one.



Not to be a downer, because I know what it's like to want a baby *soooo* bad, but I think I would be focusing more on getting OH's depression under control before having a baby. Having a baby is a stressful time even for couples who don't suffer from depression. Has he been diagnosed with depression? Does he do any kind of therapy, or see a doctor, or take any medication for it? I know sometimes the medication can decrease libido, but it doesn't sound like you're getting much BD'ing done anyway. Perhaps he would be more in the mood if he felt better?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies,

Well af is MIA  day 4 did a test cause couldn't wait to find out and it was a bfn 

so we shall see what happens in a week or so xxxx


----------



## opera_lady24

GP! You're from Nashville???!!!! I went to Vanderbilt!!! Yay Go Dores!!!! Hehe about having to translate for your DH!

Brie....my fingers are crossed doubly for you (figuratively of course)! Also, Spring Awakening is such a WONDERFUL musical! It's so nice to find other musicians here. Break a leg at your audition (in opera we say "Toi, toi, toi")!!!! And have fun directing your own show. I just stage managed/assistant directed my first opera. It was a hoot (and I got paid!!!!!)!!!! Now we really have a lot in common! Let's make having a baby our next thing in common, agreed?!

Yes, I'm a bit excessive on exclamation points!!!!

Oooohhhh Bumblebee I hope this is your month!!!!

Everyone else I hope the best for you! Lots of :dust: !!!!!!

This cycle is acting like PCOS is taking over my body. It's rather frustrating. I had a small temp dip (three days in a row) but it wasn't very strong so FF hasn't recognized it yet. I've also been spotting every day/every other day for about two weeks now. That is SO frustrating but I guess my uterus is being cleaned out at least. We'll see what happens. It seems like my normal non-fertile temps are starting to get higher on average which I take as a good sign because I've noticed that a lot of healthy women who don't have a lot of trouble getting pregnant seem to have higher avg. temps. I could be completely talking out of my behind here but that's just what I've noticed in general. Who knows. Anyway...talk to you all later!


----------



## Lionchild

GP- Have fun on your trip! I love Nashville!

Brie- GL on babymaking!! Break a leg at the audition!! It's great to know some of you girls share common interests with me. I grew up doing musicals. My first dream as a child was to be on Broadway. I still sing show tunes around the house while I clean. I sometimes wonder what would have happened if I had decided to pursue it rather than follow my other passion. 

Try2FindBaby-I agree with Brie. I would definitely try to help dh find treatments for his depression. It sounds like it may be a contributor to the challenges you are facing with ttc. Plus, I'm sure you want a happy, healthy hubby.

BumbleBee- FX FX FX

Opera- Sorry you have been having such a confusing time. I imagine it is extremely frustrating not knowing how to interpret temps, etc.

AF got me today. First one since mc. Of course it happens soon after I arrive on my beach vacation. At least I know my cycle is back. According to my positive opk and the ovary pains I experienced, I o'd on January 2nd. This means my luteal phase was 10 days. This is normal for me. I've tried not to worry to much about the fact that my lp is on the shorter side of "typical." But honestly gals, do you think I should be concerned about a 10 day luteal phase? The longest I have ever had was an lp of 11 days (when I took b6). I can't help but think my shorter lp may be contributing to me not conceiving (and mc). Could progesterone cream possibly help?


----------



## Toni8

I am so happy that opera posted that this was moved, I've tried looking for this thread and was wondering where it disappeared to! I've read back a little bit, but I'm totally lost! Good luck to everyone waiting for their BFP!
Afm, I'm waiting to O. Cd 9 so I've probably got a good 10 days or more. And I can't explain it, but I'm feeling really good about this month! I'm likely testing on my bday in feb. But I feel like I might also O early, don't know why I feel like that, but I do, so hopefully good vibes are good news! 
Baby dust for everyone!


----------



## GingerPanda

opera_lady24 said:


> GP! You're from Nashville???!!!! I went to Vanderbilt!!! Yay Go Dores!!!! Hehe about having to translate for your DH!


Hey, Vandy! I'm about 25 minutes away from there as I type this! Very nice school. When I was little my mother made me do cheerleading, and we cheered at half-time at a Vandy basketball game. My sister also had open-heart surgery at Vanderbilt Hospital several years ago to correct a congenital heart defect (which my kids will have to be tested for in-utero).

I grew up west of Nashville, close to downtown. So pretty close to Vandy. Small world! I actually will be near there today, going to visit Centennial Park with my little cousin. They've apparently had pretty much non-stop rain, and some of my parents' neighborhood is flooded from the Harpeth river right now. My parents actually weren't able to leave their house to come have dinner with us last night.

But visiting, as now I live in Northern Kentucky, about 25 minutes from Cincinnati, OH.


----------



## Brie1117

The audition went very well & I got called back for the lead female part and two supporting female roles! YAYA! FX

That aside, I'm still awaiting O and I'm pretty much ready to lose my mind over this!!! I wish I had a NORMAL cycle like all the other women I know with their periods comin' every 28 days and their friggin regular Ovulations and their "pregnancy scares" and all that baloney! UGH!

Well, I'm off to a birthday lunch to distract myself :)


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls well still nothing but had that bfp other day so have a feeling af is gonna do what it did the other month n be a week n a.half late for the fun of it :haha: hopefully not though.

Although I have just started a new job today so theres some pros n cons to this month but at the same time me & fiance know we can get through this xx


----------



## Brie1117

Ewcm ewcm ewcm ewcm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brie1117

OKay, so today I really wanted to get up at the buttcrack of dawn and go for a bike ride to the beach to watch the sunrise - I have NO idea what prompted this madness, but it was a successful, BEAUTIFUL mission... however, it meant that I did not get to temp at my normal time (actually, I woke up @ 5:15 to go pee, then tossed & turned for a bit, THEN took my temp, cuz I realized I wasn't going to get back to sleep). There weren't any major changes or whatever, but I'm hoping hoping hoping it goes up tomorrow!

I had some LOVELY stretchy, perfect looking EWCM last night, so I ran to DF and we hopped in the sack quick as bunnies!

This morning, my CM was back to creamy, but my CP was HSO (but I try not to check in am so much b/c it's always higher in the am...) We shall see!

Also, today the Cast List comes out for Spring Awakening and I'm very excited - I felt really good about my audition and callbacks so hopefully I got one of the three parts I was gunning for :)


..... Oh, and it's my 28th birthday today :) WEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Happy birthday Brie!!!! :cake:


----------



## Lionchild

Happy Birthday, Brie!! Let us know when you find out news about the Cast List! Hope this birthday proves lucky for you in more ways than one.

Bumblebee-still keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Welcome back, Toni!


----------



## Frustrated42

Well today is the day I have decided to test. Super nervous about testing cause I have never gotten a BFP. Even said to DH that I was going to stop and buy some tests on the way home but added that I completely expect to see a bfn. He of course goes you don't know that maybe it will be positive. I will keep you ladies updated. Still sitting in the library studying have my first midterm tomorrow. Oh how I hate compressed terms in school but it's the home stretch once I get this done at the end of the month I will officially be done school.


----------



## Frustrated42

Bfn tonight. But at least I know now. Thinking my positive opk was wrong and I'm just Oing now. Which would be fine with me DH and I bd like rabbits on the weekend. Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Sorry frustrated42 hope you're ok 

I am a week later 2mo tested last week & was bfn so will see but not holding up hope xxx


----------



## Frustrated42

I'm surprisingly ok with the bfn. I thought I would be devastated but I think with everything else going on that I just moved passed it. I finishing my last term in school which is a compressed term to finish at the end of the month an DH and I are in the process of buying our first home. So with everything it didn't phase me that much that it was a bfn.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry about the bfn, Frustrated. But you seem like you're dealing with it pretty well. :thumbup:


Sorry I haven't been on much. I've been traveling.

As far as where I'm at in my cycle... If I go by the first day I had the weird spotting, today was CD13. Not temping or using OPKs this cycle, so I don't know when/if I O'd. :shrug:


----------



## Brie1117

Hello ladies!

Sorry about the bfn, Frustrated! I'm glad you weren't totally devastated, though. Way to keep up the spirits!

I had a really fantastic birthday (mostly - got in a weird fight with DF, but it's all ok now). Thanks y'all for the birthday wishes!!!
I think I may have O'd today (though I didn't temp this am b/c I'd had a few drinks last night and didn't bother). But my CP was HSO today :) that plus the EWCM the other day - feeling good!

ALSO - I got the role of Wendla Bergman in Spring Awakening :) Very excited and I'm looking forward to doing the show! Hopefully this luck will rub off in other areas, nudge nudge :)


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Congrats on getting the role hun!

I am now 7 days late & only random slight cramping. Today though (tmi by the way.......) I felt like a blob of heat thinking period had started ran to bathroom & it was A LOT of lotiony cm!! It was really weird think I'm going to test 2mo morning I think as long as af hasn't shown up yet. I'm still expecting a bfn 
Xxxxx


----------



## Brie1117

Thanks Bumblebee! And that's such exciting news!!!! FX for a BFP instead of what you're expecting! <3


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated- Sorry about bfn. Buying a house is exciting and definitely distracting. I found it was a nice relief from thinking about ttc. GL next cycle!

Brie- Congrats!!! That is awesome news!! So are you a professional actor, or do you just do it for fun?

Bumblebee-I'm keeping my FX! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Did test today bfn as predicted. Hopefully witch will show her face sooner rather than later so we can just move on normally after a few days i'd get a positive. Xx


----------



## Brie1117

Lionchild - I am a professional actor, vocalist and dancer. I went to school & have a degree in Theatre Arts and have been performing Musical Theatre since I was a kid, but then moved into the professional arena about 10 years ago :) I definitely still think it's fun, but it's a LOT of work, especially now that I have started directing in the last 4 years! I teach, too :)

Other News: OK, I am pretty much completely fed up with my body right now! I cant tell if I've O'd yet or not! Actually, buy my temps, I absolutely haven't. But I've had EWCM, HSO cervix, twignes, breakouts, all my usual signs plus a few new ones and I just can't figure out WHAT is going on!!!!! I'm so frustrated when I think about it so I DON'T think about it, but then I DO think about it and I get really worried that maybe I'm having an anovulatory cycle!?!?!
Have you ladies had an anovulatory cycle before? Did you have O symptoms, and just not release an egg? Or no symptoms? HELP! I'm gonna go crazy, lol! :)

P.S. I'm wondering if I DID somehow O and am, like, a week past it b/c I'm getting the irritable PMS-y feeling I usually get around then..... I just don't know. I'm hoping and NOT hoping that my thermometer is still broken :p


Le Sigh.


----------



## puppymom

Can you post your chart, Brie?

I have had similar cycles, which have turned out anovulatory. But, you never know!


----------



## Brie1117

Not quite sure how to do that, but here's the link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

I dunno if that'll work, but if you could tell me how to put it in my signature, like yours Bumblebee, I'd sure appreciate it! <3


----------



## puppymom

Brie, that doesn't work because it goes to your personal chart, which needs a password. So, here's how you can get it in your link, like mine and many others!

Go to your chart...
Click "Sharing" tab at top right
Under "Charting Home Page" click "Get Code"
You'll want to copy the codes under bbCode (copy and past it into your signature under User CP) -- if you want the one with the little image, copy the one for Chart Thumbnail, and if you just want the regular link, like I have, copy the one for Simple Link.

That should work!


----------



## Brie1117

puppymom said:


> Brie, that doesn't work because it goes to your personal chart, which needs a password. So, here's how you can get it in your link, like mine and many others!
> 
> Go to your chart...
> Click "Sharing" tab at top right
> Under "Charting Home Page" click "Get Code"
> You'll want to copy the codes under bbCode (copy and past it into your signature under User CP) -- if you want the one with the little image, copy the one for Chart Thumbnail, and if you just want the regular link, like I have, copy the one for Simple Link.
> 
> That should work!


HAHA, thank you! I figured copy/pasting wasn't the way to do it :) Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls,

Getting fed up today and need a rant feeling really grumpy today.
Still no af 1 wk and 3 days late bfn and she just will not show her face I wish she'd just show up so we can get on with things. It's making me feel really defective and when we go for results from fertility tests I feel like its going to be bad news because until recently my cycles have always been really spot on.

Anyway rant over sorry to bring the page down :-( xxxx


----------



## puppymom

Brie - by the looks of your chart, I would say that you have not ovulated.

Bumblebee - do you chart at all? That would give you a better indication of what's happening right now.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

No think I might start next month though at this rate! It's maddening not knowing what's going on 
Xxx


----------



## Brie1117

Bumblebee - I feel your pain!! Hang in there... SOMETHING is bound to happen at some point!

Puppymom - I know. And it sucks. :p at least there's still a chance, but I'm just having a hard time not being absolutely uncomfortably frustrated by this cycle! I'm trying to focus on work/the shows and just keep BDing. I was REALLY confused by the ewcm, I gotta say! But something will happen eventually.... I hope!


----------



## GingerPanda

Everyone keep your heads up! :thumbup:


So, either AF has started a week early for me (which has never happened before in my life), or I'm having some major IB or something. No cramping or anything... I've just been having the brown spotting the last few days. Saturday it was light, yesterday it was barely there, and today it's heavier than it was on Saturday. I don't know what's going on. :dohh:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Fingers crossed its IB gingerpanda my af still not here pains like she should be but still playing hide and seek


----------



## GingerPanda

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Fingers crossed its IB gingerpanda my af still not here pains like she should be but still playing hide and seek

Thanks. The bleeding has gotten heavier and more red. AF isn't supposed to be here until early February... So I don't really know what's going on. :wacko:

I hope your body does what it needs to do, so that you can try again for your sticky bean!


----------



## Lionchild

Brie-What an awesome job! Like any job though, I understand that to you it's still work (not all fun and games). In answer to your question, I have had three annovulatory cycles since I began charting. You will eventually ovulate. For me, I had light to moderate spotting a little later than af would have arrived if I had Oed, but not a real af. Eventually I would o and then af would come as expected.

GP- Are you certain you o'd this month? It is possible that you are having heavier ib than some people have, or it could be that you o'd early (or possibly an annovulatory cycle). Fingers crossed it is ib. Also, if for some reason your hormones were out of whack this month and your body didn't produce enough progesterone, then, I think, af could come early. This would be unusual if this hasn't happened before though. Of course, I'm not a doctor, so what do I know. I like to think I know what's going on after all the hours spent reading about fertility. I hate how confusing our bodies can be sometimes. It's worse when we are paying so close attention to our cycles. I guess you'll know more around the time you are expecting af. GL!

BB- I hope you get some answers about your cycle soon. I know how frustrating the wait can be.

As for my update, I'm starting SMEP today (cycle day 8). I'm excited! I like to have a plan! I also am taking B-complex this month. When I took B6 alone in the past, my lp went from 10 to 11 days. Someone on another thread said you shouldn't take B6 alone, so I found a B-complex that had in it the same amount of B6 I was taking alone (50mcg). As a side note, I've almost made it to a year ttc. If I don't get a bfp this cycle, it will have been a year. I know it's just a number, but I really don't want to get to that year mark. When I think back to last year at this time, my feelings about everything have changed so much. It seems so long ago. I know a few of you have already made it to your year mark. Did you find it especially difficult? I don't want to stir up sad feelings, I'm just wondering if it's silly that I'm feeling extra anxious about this month. 

Let's go October/November babies!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, LionChild.

I don't have any clue what's going on. I just hope everything is cleared up in a week or so! I don't have any of my usual AF symptoms except some very slight bloating (which isn't as much as I normally have). Also, I think I'm getting sick because my tonsils are swollen, and I feel exhausted.

I haven't reached my one year mark yet, but DH and I will be going in to all the testing at the end of March because of my history. So I'm feeling really anxious about it. I'm trying to stay positive and put my faith in science to help me conceive. :thumbup:

I would love to have an October baby! I just feel like I wouldn't want a December baby, since all the holiday stuff, plus my niece's birthday is 12/24. I guess it makes me feel selfish that all eyes wouldn't be on my baby! :haha:


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey Everyone!

Yes, I'm sorry I fail at life. I just don't have as much time as I used to. Kind of a bummer really.

Anyway, I read through most of the posts and it looks like everyone is waiting for answers. Me too. I have NO idea what on earth is going on with my chart. Take a look at it please and give me some advice!!!! There was one point where I thought I might have O'd but FF didn't recognize it. In general my temps are a bit higher than they used to be. Don't think I'm pregnant or anything like that, however I have been nesting like crazy. My apartment officially looks beautiful!!!! Yay for turning old unused objects around the house into something completely different and wonderful (ex. wine glasses turned into pillar candle holders and empty interesting looking wine bottles turned into wall sconces)! Really don't know what has sparked all the energy redecorating took.

Anyway, I have to run again...will try to check back in tomorrow morning!


----------



## Brie1117

Opera - That sounds so fun! I LOVE crafting, and Pinterest is, like, my favorite website (after this one, of course).

I, too, am waiting waiting waiting to O. I am at a complete loss as to WHAT is happening this cycle. I'm bummed, of course, but also so busy that I don't really have time to dwell on it, so that's good. I just need to make sure to keep BDing, I guess, and eventually SOMETHING will happen (but, seriously, this taking-forever business is SOOO not cool!)
UGH!


----------



## GingerPanda

After my crazy 15 day cycle, I guess I'm on CD7 today. I don't know! :dohh:

I am officially losing my mind. Or what's left of it. TTC is hard enough when your body *works*. When it just goes completely erratic, it's enough to make you throw up your hands and say "FINE, BODY. I GET IT. I'LL NEVER HAVE A BABY." :growlmad:


----------



## Brie1117

My thoughts exactly GingerPanda. I'm know life's not supposed to be fair

*BUT COME ON!!!*


----------



## Brie1117

I'm very glad to have you girls to talk to, though. I'm sorry we're all in this situation, but I'm sick of talking to my girlfriends who all have 'normal' cycles and 'normal' pregnancies. I've been fine my entire life not being normal, but now I want to be soo bad!! If I had me a magic wand......


----------



## GingerPanda

If I had a magic wand, I think I'd just wish myself pregnant instead of wish myself to have normal cycles. :haha:

And then I'd wish myself a new car.


----------



## Lionchild

Opera- Sounds like you've been enjoying life. I love repurposing. Post pics if you find the time.

GP-I can definitely relate. I go through phases of optimism, which are later shattered by a weird cycle or af. I had 6-10 days of inter-cycle heaving spotting almost every month for the first 8 months ttc. I don't know what was going on, but it finally has stopped. Maybe that wacky cycle of yours will throw everything back on track.

Brie- I really hope you o soon. I can't remember, are you still SMEPing? And I agree, I'd rather discuss ttc with you girls on this thread. I don't feel I can talk to most of my girlfriends about ttc because most of them are either new moms (and they really don't need to spend what little time they do have hearing me complain) or they are not ttc yet and think it's crazy to try to have a baby. And you all don't think I'm nuts when I talk about my cervix or ewcm. Also, anonymity is nice when you want to discuss such personal topics.

It's great to have this thread. Just knowing that I have amazing women in different parts of the country/world going through the ups and downs of ttc with me really helps. It's like free counseling.

Anyway, hoping for normal cycles for everyone, clear O days, healthy spermy and eggs, nice and thick uterine linings, and perfect-timing! Come on fairy! Hit us up with some of that dust!


----------



## Lionchild

And ditto what GP said about the magic wand, although right now I'd be happy with a longer luteal phase. B-complex, please, please help me get an 11 day luteal phase this month!


----------



## Brie1117

Well, thanks Lionchild! That made me feel really good today! Hooray!


Had a sweet, lovely Date Night tonight with DF. First time I've had a weekend night free in a couple of weeks, so it was nice to reconnect and hang out with one another while NOT working like crazy on all our projects! Gotta love "US" time, am I right :)

No sign of O.


----------



## Brie1117

Ferocious temp dip yesterday - crept up today..... not getting my hopes up JUST yet, but may be a promising sign.....


----------



## GingerPanda

Hopefully it's a good sign!

As for me, my OPK was darker but still negative today on CD10. In December I got my positive OPK on CD10, which I felt was early. Just had a little weird cramping feeling in the right side of my abdomen, so maybe I'll get my positive OPK soon!


----------



## Frustrated42

Fx for you gingerpanda


----------



## Lionchild

GL, GingerPanda and Brie! I hope those eggies drop soon! Keep us updated.

I agree, Brie. 'us' time is so very important. It also feels more special after weeks of hard work. 

I'm finishing cd16 and no sign of o. The opk are still super light. I'm bummed because they always show progression for me. I usually o on cd19, but with B-complex, I was hoping to o a day early. It looks like that probably won't happen. Now I'm just hoping to o by cd19. Oh the wait! 

In other news, it is supposed to be our SMEP night and dh fell asleep on the couch. Oh well&#8212;I guess it won't hurt to wait until morning.


----------



## GingerPanda

Lionchild said:


> GL, GingerPanda and Brie! I hope those eggies drop soon! Keep us updated.
> 
> I agree, Brie. 'us' time is so very important. It also feels more special after weeks of hard work.
> 
> I'm finishing cd16 and no sign of o. The opk are still super light. I'm bummed because they always show progression for me. I usually o on cd19, but with B-complex, I was hoping to o a day early. It looks like that probably won't happen. Now I'm just hoping to o by cd19. Oh the wait!
> 
> In other news, it is supposed to be our SMEP night and dh fell asleep on the couch. Oh wellI guess it won't hurt to wait until morning.

How long have you been taking the B-complex? Stuff like that usually takes a couple of months to build up in your system and make a difference. It's why they tell you to start taking prenatals when you're TTC instead of waiting til you get pregnant. Fx'd you O soon!


----------



## Lionchild

Yeah, that's what I've heard about vitamins. It's just that the last time two times I took B6 alone, it worked at helping me to O a day early the very first month (also helped increase ewcm). I then heard B6 wasn't good to take alone, and I actually felt like I had PMS in the middle of the month when I was taking it (possibly weird hormonal reaction). 

Maybe B-complex will take more time to work. I've gotta be patient.

I hope you get your positive opk today, GP!


----------



## Brie1117

Had a BIG OL glob of EWCM when I got home from a production meeting today!! I've never seen it like this, it REALLY looked like an egg was cracked in there (ew, gross). Also an almost unnoticeable backache (usual O symptom) today and L O pain (I should have O'd from the right, but maybe it failed and my L is trying to pick up the slack??) I hope hope hope these are good signs! REALLY over this waiting business!!! I thought the 2WW was bad, but THIS is so much harder, somehow!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck! Fingers crossed!

My OPKs got lighter instead of darker... But I didn't test a couple of days, so I might have just missed the surge. I did have some weird almost imperceptible tingly cramping from the right a day or two ago, so hoping that was signaling O. We BD two nights ago and then last night. I propped my hips up with a pillow for a long time, which I haven't been doing... So hopefully it makes a difference.

I was miffed last night trying to get to sleep with the pillow, thinking about how we have to go through all this crap, and cycle tracking, and OPKs, and temping... And kids like my little SIL get knocked up after having sex once at 16. :dohh:


----------



## opera_lady24

Hi Ladies,

I really need to schedule time in my day for y'all. Seriously, just reading through some of the posts has uplifted my spirit tremendously. I love talking with y'all too! It's honestly nice to know that someone else understands and actually cares what I'm going through with all this.

Anyway, I've had a rough week and it's only Wednesday. Sigh. I'm coming under a lot of pressure at my job and to top it off, I have dreams in which I get a BFP and DH freaks out. I mean, he completely freaked out to the point that he basically left me on my own. What a dream to have right? Of course, waking up to realize it's not real, and then testing just in case and getting a BFN, makes it that much worse. 

I honestly have NO idea what's going on with my cycles. I started a new cycle b/c I had two days of heavy spotting, though I still wouldn't call it AF, but the same weird spotting thing happened about a month ago and my temps did kinda sorta shift (maybe my system leaked progesterone somehow but I didn't O?) so I just called it a new cycle. Hopefully this one makes more sense. Check out my chart if you can see the last cycle...talk about rocky mountains. At least the number of cycle days from my last spotting/AF/whatever to this recent episode makes sense. And if I count from a day before my first high temp it would mean I had a 12 day LP and that kinda makes sense too. 

Oh well. Hope to hear from you all again soon. I really do have intentions of being less flaky about posting on this thread!!!! 

Love ya gals!


----------



## Lionchild

opera_lady24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I really need to schedule time in my day for y'all. Seriously, just reading through some of the posts has uplifted my spirit tremendously. I love talking with y'all too! It's honestly nice to know that someone else understands and actually cares what I'm going through with all this.
> 
> Anyway, I've had a rough week and it's only Wednesday. Sigh. I'm coming under a lot of pressure at my job and to top it off, I have dreams in which I get a BFP and DH freaks out. I mean, he completely freaked out to the point that he basically left me on my own. What a dream to have right? Of course, waking up to realize it's not real, and then testing just in case and getting a BFN, makes it that much worse.
> 
> I honestly have NO idea what's going on with my cycles. I started a new cycle b/c I had two days of heavy spotting, though I still wouldn't call it AF, but the same weird spotting thing happened about a month ago and my temps did kinda sorta shift (maybe my system leaked progesterone somehow but I didn't O?) so I just called it a new cycle. Hopefully this one makes more sense. Check out my chart if you can see the last cycle...talk about rocky mountains. At least the number of cycle days from my last spotting/AF/whatever to this recent episode makes sense. And if I count from a day before my first high temp it would mean I had a 12 day LP and that kinda makes sense too.
> 
> Oh well. Hope to hear from you all again soon. I really do have intentions of being less flaky about posting on this thread!!!!
> 
> Love ya gals!

Opera- Don't feel bad about being too busy for B&B right now. It means that work and life is keeping you busy enough that you aren't able to obsess over ttc for a bit. I think that is probably a good thing (unless work is stressing you out of course). My schedule is much less crazy for the first time in 4 years, which leaves me a little too much time to think about ttc. Anyway, we're here for you whenever you have time and need support.

Ok, so I'm no chart reader (because I don't temp myself), but I'm trying to learn more about it so that I can offer more support and help to others needing chart advice. I think your plan of counting the day before your first high temp makes sense. So your body got set to o, but it doesn't seem like it did, and then you had bleeding at the approximate time af would have come if you did o, so now you can think of this as a new cycle. Is this correct? I am a little confused though. What cd is the day before your first high temp? Was it cd19?


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda said:


> Good luck! Fingers crossed!
> 
> My OPKs got lighter instead of darker... But I didn't test a couple of days, so I might have just missed the surge. I did have some weird almost imperceptible tingly cramping from the right a day or two ago, so hoping that was signaling O. We BD two nights ago and then last night. I propped my hips up with a pillow for a long time, which I haven't been doing... So hopefully it makes a difference.
> 
> I was miffed last night trying to get to sleep with the pillow, thinking about how we have to go through all this crap, and cycle tracking, and OPKs, and temping... And kids like my little SIL get knocked up after having sex once at 16. :dohh:

I hope that was your o. Are you going to keep testing with opks, just in case?

Oh to have the fertility of a 16 year old again! I sometimes feel like my mom and the rest of the world lied to me about fertility. I was encouraged to wait and finish all of my educational goals, get married, become financially stable, and enjoy the freedom in my twenties. I did all of those things and now can't help but wonder if I waited a little too long. I look, act, and feel young, but apparently I haven't fooled my body. It's like bit&#, your eggs are getting old! Anyway, I know you are much younger than me, GingerPanda and that a young age doesn't guarantee an easy road with ttc. Ttc month after month with all the crap (opks, thermometers, preseed, etc) and promise of natural 'remedies' (vitamins, chasteberry, etc) is exhausting and frustrating at any age. :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

Brie1117 said:


> Had a BIG OL glob of EWCM when I got home from a production meeting today!! I've never seen it like this, it REALLY looked like an egg was cracked in there (ew, gross). Also an almost unnoticeable backache (usual O symptom) today and L O pain (I should have O'd from the right, but maybe it failed and my L is trying to pick up the slack??) I hope hope hope these are good signs! REALLY over this waiting business!!! I thought the 2WW was bad, but THIS is so much harder, somehow!

Brie, these symptoms all sound like good signs! Celebrate the ewcm glob! My non-ttc friends would be appalled and disgusted at this sort of talk, but I tell them, "Just wait ladies. You will be hit by the baby bug one day, and all you will be able to talk about for the first few months will be your cervix and ewcm." Anyway, your charts look good. Temps should shoot up tomorrow (if I'm understanding chart reading correctly), right? GL!!!:dust:

I've gotta stop procrastinating and get back to work!


----------



## Frustrated42

I was going to start temping this cycle but I think I'm going to ntnp this cycle cause I'm under so much stress with my last couple final exams and buying our own house. Plus I have to start work in a few weeks as well. I think it is a good cycle to not stress about ttc. 

Hope all the rest of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated42 said:


> I was going to start temping this cycle but I think I'm going to ntnp this cycle cause I'm under so much stress with my last couple final exams and buying our own house. Plus I have to start work in a few weeks as well. I think it is a good cycle to not stress about ttc.
> 
> Hope all the rest of you ladies are doing well!

Hope February is a less stressful month for you. Congrats on the house!


----------



## Lionchild

Here I am taking a break from grading&#8212;yet AGAIN. 

So I just received a certified letter in the mail (had to sign for it) from the midwife back from my unsuccessful pregnancy in November/December. It says they have unsuccessfully been trying to get in touch with me. I called them and they scheduled me for next week. The midwife wants to discuss the result of the ultrasound that I had right before mc. Do you all think this is normal procedure? I suddenly got worried that they found something abnormal. I know I shouldn't worry about it, but I already was told the results back in December by the midwife's nurse. There was no sac visible on the us (even though sac came out in mc). Why do they need to talk to me about it? I know this question can't be answered by anyone but the doctor, but still wondering.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, Lionchild. I feel like I was lied to about fertility too! Every school health class swore that if you so much as made oogly eyes at a boy, you'd get pregnant. Here I am at 23, married for 4 years with my own home and so much love to give, praying for my lady bits to leak gobs of mucus and sticking my ass in the air every other night! IT AIN'T RIGHT, Y'ALL.

:rofl:


On a more serious note:
It's strange that she would want to talk about the ultrasound. Maybe she saw something in it that could help prevent future miscarriages? I don't know... It's strange to say about an ultrasound of a baby that didn't make it, but I hope whatever she has to tell you leads to good news. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

opera_lady24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I really need to schedule time in my day for y'all. Seriously, just reading through some of the posts has uplifted my spirit tremendously. I love talking with y'all too! It's honestly nice to know that someone else understands and actually cares what I'm going through with all this.
> 
> Anyway, I've had a rough week and it's only Wednesday. Sigh. I'm coming under a lot of pressure at my job and to top it off, I have dreams in which I get a BFP and DH freaks out. I mean, he completely freaked out to the point that he basically left me on my own. What a dream to have right? Of course, waking up to realize it's not real, and then testing just in case and getting a BFN, makes it that much worse.
> 
> I honestly have NO idea what's going on with my cycles. I started a new cycle b/c I had two days of heavy spotting, though I still wouldn't call it AF, but the same weird spotting thing happened about a month ago and my temps did kinda sorta shift (maybe my system leaked progesterone somehow but I didn't O?) so I just called it a new cycle. Hopefully this one makes more sense. Check out my chart if you can see the last cycle...talk about rocky mountains. At least the number of cycle days from my last spotting/AF/whatever to this recent episode makes sense. And if I count from a day before my first high temp it would mean I had a 12 day LP and that kinda makes sense too.
> 
> Oh well. Hope to hear from you all again soon. I really do have intentions of being less flaky about posting on this thread!!!!
> 
> Love ya gals!

You SHOULD schedule time for us! My grocery store plays songs from Phantom of the Opera all the time and it makes me think of you. :haha:

I am sorry I'm rubbish when it comes to charting, so I can't help you there. I hope you're doing well! And I know they say "Do what you love, and you'll never work a day in your life," but I think that's a load. If it isn't stressful, it isn't work! Do try to take it easy sometimes though and come vegg out with us TTC-junkies!


----------



## JenzyKY

My little Gummy Bear told me today to tell you all to ovulate!! Come on bodies! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







photo2 (1).jpg
File size: 86.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww! :hugs:

I love it when ultrasounds make that bean-to-baby transition. So cute.


I think I have ovulated... But I am not sure what DPO I am. 2 or 3, I would guess. I need to temp. :dohh:


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks, Jenzy's gummy bear! Congrats on your 1st trimester mark that your recently hit!


----------



## GingerPanda

So my ticker says 4 days til ovulation, but -- OH MY GOD IT'S SNOWING, sorry, I just looked out the window -- but I think I'm actually 2DPO today. My OPKs got dark on -- jeeze, it's snowing hard -- CD10, but weren't quite positive, and they've been lighter ever since. I had a weird tugging light crampy feeling on my right side on CD11, so I think that was O. My OPKs have only been getting lighter.

I went to the ticker site to try to change it, but it only lets your LP go up to 19 days... and this would make mine 20. I got my positive OPK in December on CD10 as well. Maybe I need to work on shortening my LP...?


----------



## Lionchild

Yay for snow!

20 days is a LONG luteal phase! I'm not sure how big a problem that is though. I would keep using opks to for a 4-5 more days to be sure that you don't get a positive. It is possible that it was an early surge but you didn't ovulate. I recently read an article from a medical journal (written in 2003) that describes a research study, and the findings suggest that many women's bodies may gear up to ovulate multiple times in one month. I can't find the article. I just tried looking for it. Here's a link to a website that at least summarizes the findings of this study https://rick.thrivingnow.com/women-may-ovulate-more-than-once-a-month-study-says/ . I'm not sure if you'd still get an LH surge during these 'false starts.' I have also heard that really early ovulation (e.g., before cd 11) can sometime be a problem because the quality of the egg may not be as good (not enough maturation), but I haven't read any scientific proof to back up this rumor. I'm sure there is some research on this topic though.

I would wait out the month and see what happens. It seems worthwhile to use some extra opks this month to figure out if you really do have a 20 day lp. But hopefully you get a bfp this month and none of this will matter!!


----------



## GingerPanda

My OPK today was very light. :shrug:

I'll take another one tomorrow and see, I guess!


----------



## Lionchild

My opks have not gotten dark in the slightest. Headed to cd20. Erg. I'm pretty sure the mc screwed up my cycles. My last af was only 3 days instead of 6. Maybe it wasn't even a real af. Nothing I can do but wait. And bd of course!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks girls! I just wanted to let you all know I've been thinking about you all. GingerPanda, yes it sure is snowing!!


----------



## Brie1117

Thanks for the Love, Jenzy (and Little Gummybear!!! BTW, that sure is one cute UltraSound pic!!) And thanks so much for continually checking in! It feels really good not to be abandoned by someone who's "graduated", hee hee! <3

GingerPanda - I'm interested to know about long LPs, too... mine haven't been as long as 20 days, but I think 16 was my longest..... Let us know if you find anything out about that!
Also, I have a hard time trusting OPKS 100% - for me it's because I have SEVERAL positive OPKS in one cycle (Lionchild's theory might be true) and, obviously, only O once, sometimes without a +OPK. Sometimes my OPK are positive AFTER O. Temping is a really good idea just to be 100% sure (I should say 96%, really). It's hard at first, but eventually it just becomes routine :)

So, I actually have a question for y'all....
I feel like I asked this before, but I forget - does anyone get cloudy urine around O? I've had it for the last couple days, usually in the am, sometimes not.... I don't remember having it in previous cycles, and I don't have a UTI/Kidney infection...

I had that nice glob of EWCM the other day, but CP was MMO. I could DEFINITELY tell it was OPEN! Two days later (today) its HFC with Watery/Milky CM. Do you think it's more important for CP to be OPEN? or SOFT?? or HIGH??

My temps are 'creeping' up, but not in a convincing manner. 

I've been super busy (not stressed, just RUSHED) so much lately, so I'm wondering if THAT has anything to do with it???

Anyway, sorry for the NOVEL! I had a HARD day working on our property and a long rehearsal, so I'm off to drink a (much deserved) glass of wine, watch Celebrity Rehab and PASS THE F*#^ OUT!!! 

G'night and GOOD LUCK Beautifuls!!!
(in the theatre, we say BREAK A LEG, b/c "good luck" is bad luck..... what would we say here?????)


----------



## GingerPanda

We would say... Oh crap, I don't know.

I've started calling myself "The One-Line Wonder". :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

Brie1117 said:


> So, I actually have a question for y'all....
> I feel like I asked this before, but I forget - does anyone get cloudy urine around O? I've had it for the last couple days, usually in the am, sometimes not.... I don't remember having it in previous cycles, and I don't have a UTI/Kidney infection...
> 
> I had that nice glob of EWCM the other day, but CP was MMO. I could DEFINITELY tell it was OPEN! Two days later (today) its HFC with Watery/Milky CM. Do you think it's more important for CP to be OPEN? or SOFT?? or HIGH??
> 
> G'night and GOOD LUCK Beautifuls!!!
> (in the theatre, we say BREAK A LEG, b/c "good luck" is bad luck..... what would we say here?????)

This may be totally stupid, but could your urine be cloudy because some cm has fallen in it? We tend to have much more during that time, so it was just a thought. I'll check my wee (if I ever friggen o again! :dohh:).

Are you checking your CP at the same time each day? I would think open and soft would be the most important. Open is definitely most important if we want to let Mr. :spermy: find his prize

I'm so tired today. I fell asleep drinking :wine: and watching tv on the couch last night (dh was at work). Not sure why I'm so groggy. It feels like right before af. :wacko:

This smiley cracks me up :holly: 
And this one too :bunny:

Have a good day, ladies!


----------



## Lionchild

Oh and good idea, Brie. Let's all try to think of a good one-liner for wishing someone good luck on this thread (in a similar way to 'break a leg').

I got nothing yet...


----------



## Brie1117

In dance & music & some theatre companies say "Merde" (french for 'shit'), and opera you say Toi Toi Toi...... just a little inspiration.....

Break an Egg??? sounds like 'break a leg'.....or is that too graphic?


----------



## GingerPanda

Brie1117 said:


> In dance & music & some theatre companies say "Merde" (french for 'shit'), and opera you say Toi Toi Toi...... just a little inspiration.....
> 
> Break an Egg??? sounds like 'break a leg'.....or is that too graphic?

I was thinking that before, but it made me hungry for breakfast. :haha: Plus, in fertility terms, it makes me think of the egg breaking out during O, so that would be a good thing.

Hmmmmmm, I'm thinking.


----------



## Brie1117

hee hee! It DOES make me think of the Egg BURSTING forth from the Ovary :) Awesome.

CP was higher and softer today :) a LOT more CM, but very much lotiony with peaks (???) I've been going back & forth between EWCM, Wet & Creamy for the last week.... I think I haven't done it yet, but am very very close to O! It better happen SOON b/c DF is going away for a week mid Feb & if I haven't O'd then, I just KNOW I will when he's gone! Maybe I should freeze some of his stuff..... j/k

Today I made a red velvet cake w/ cream cheese frosting. From scratch. Go me :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I loooooove red velvet cake! But people always put cream cheese on it, and it makes me sad. :haha:

No me gusta cream cheese.


----------



## Lionchild

I like 'break an egg'. It's perfect! 

Ya'll are getting me hungry with all this talk of cake. I'm trying to lay of the sweets right now, but now I'm going to be thinking of cake for the rest of the day. Must have some!

My hormones are officially jacked. No sign of O, and I've had crazy PMS-like symptoms. Yesterday, I was pretty much useless (foggy thinking, headache, irritability, exhaustion, bloating). This pre-O PMS was happening to me back in the fall. It would start about 5 days before I would O, and then I would also get really bad PMS a week before my af. I didn't even know what PMS felt like until about a year-and-a-half ago. I think I may have an uneven balance of estrogen and progesterone. My symptoms and short luteal phase are in-line with estrogen dominance. For now, I'm avoiding soy and flax. Also, I'm going to see an herbalist/acupuncturist next week to see what they can recommend/do to help. I've read that a liver detox/cleanse and colon detox/cleanse can help eliminate excess estrogen in the system, so I hope to learn more about this. I'm also hoping to avoid needing harsh drugs (e.g., Clomid) to solve my luteal phase issue. My doctor said taking Clomid would increase the likelihood of 'multiples' (yikes) to 10 percent (because I ovulate regularly). 

Sorry for the long post. I've never been known for brevity (except in my academic writing).


----------



## GingerPanda

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/thinkofyourbutt_zpsf40ca5e5.gif


----------



## puppymom

Lionchild, my doctor told me the likelihood of twins is 10% (actually 20% in all the books, but 10% at my clinic) regardless of whether you ovulate already or not.


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda said:


> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/thinkofyourbutt_zpsf40ca5e5.gif

:rofl: That is hilarious!


----------



## Lionchild

puppymom said:


> Lionchild, my doctor told me the likelihood of twins is 10% (actually 20% in all the books, but 10% at my clinic) regardless of whether you ovulate already or not.

Interesting. Mine told be that because I ovulate regularly, it increases my chance of multiples (not twins) to 10%. Maybe because twins is already increased by Clomid use, and I'm already ovulating one egg? :shrug:. Who knows! Anyway, I'd prefer to limit my chances of multiples. It sounds terrifying.


----------



## Brie1117

GingerPanda - I love Jenna Marbles! I watch her regularly :) So funny

No O yet, CP MFC. On/off twinges on L and R sides. Dunno, just dunno.

Went to another baby shower today. I don't think I want to go to another one for a while. They're starting to depress me.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Brie. Babyshowers ARE depressing.

Can I get a list of all the CP abbreviations? I can't find one online. Maybe I'm just not searching the right thing. :haha:


----------



## Brie1117

HSO - High Soft Open (everybody's fav!)
MFC - Medium Firm Closed
LMM - Low Medium Medium

etc etc etc.


----------



## Brie1117

Feeling very depressed at the moment. I need to ban myself from Baby Showers, lol.

I can't believe I'm on CD55 and nothing. It is beyond cruel. I feel very very sad. I don't know what to do about this, ladies. I just feel like I have NO WHERE to turn to solve this problem, and it's really hurting my heart that I'm not even getting a CHANCE this cycle. Sigh. I want my period to come. I want her here, now. I want a new cycle, a fresh start, and another chance. I don't even want to TTC this cycle b/c it's too F'd up.

Let's go, body, let's just get this shitty few months over with!!! Seriously!

Virtual hugs appreciated. Thanks for being here, ladies. Really.
<3


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


I would be calling my doctor and asking for a prescription of Provera.


----------



## puppymom

Brie, I totally understand. I would give your doc a call and let him/her know your feelings and what's up. I didn't go to my doc until nearly 100 days into a cycle - that was the last straw! I still haven't had a regular cycle, but at least it got the ball rolling.


----------



## opera_lady24

Brie: sending a big hug your way! Facebook depresses me these days with all the baby pics and such so I totes understand abouy the showers. And I definitely hear you on the not ovulating bit. I went about a year without Oing before my last one. Now I'm about to give up even trying to understand my body. My advice: relax. Take a super bubbly bath, eat somewall chocolate, read a good book and breathe. It really helps.

Gingerpanda: your new avatar is hilarious.

So I have a random tmi question. So DH was "fooling around" with his fingerd yesterday and said he felt something he's never felt before. Based on where his fingers were I'd say he was feeling my uterus. He said it felt hard. Does anyone have any insight on that? Sorry if tmi.


----------



## GingerPanda

DH did that once, and it was my cervix (I don't think either of us has fingers long enough to reach my uterus, and DH has some LOOOONG fingers).

Because the cervix changes throughout the month, as far as a man can be concerned, it's hardly ever gonna feel the same way twice with fingers. If I had to guess, I would say that's what it is.

If you're certain it wasn't that, have you tried feeling it yourself? If you're really concerned, you could always call your doctor.


----------



## wantanerd

I gave up trying to figure out what was going on with my body. I had to rely on the internal ultrasounds and meds to get my body functioning properly. 
I took prometrium (its a form of progesterone my fertility doc said was better than provera) to get the ball rolling. Then I had to take letrozole to get my follicles to grow past 20mm, then I got the HCG shot to force ovualtion. A blood test the following week to make sure I Oed and a pregnancy test the following week. 

I did this for four months in a row. I only had to take the prometrium once and after that my period came on a 32 day cycle until I got my BFP Sept 2011.

TTC is frustrating enough without not knowing what is going on inside your body. 
But it can happen my 8 month old is proof of it.


----------



## Lionchild

Brie1117 said:


> Feeling very depressed at the moment. I need to ban myself from Baby Showers, lol.
> 
> I can't believe I'm on CD55 and nothing. It is beyond cruel. I feel very very sad. I don't know what to do about this, ladies. I just feel like I have NO WHERE to turn to solve this problem, and it's really hurting my heart that I'm not even getting a CHANCE this cycle. Sigh. I want my period to come. I want her here, now. I want a new cycle, a fresh start, and another chance. I don't even want to TTC this cycle b/c it's too F'd up.
> 
> Let's go, body, let's just get this shitty few months over with!!! Seriously!
> 
> Virtual hugs appreciated. Thanks for being here, ladies. Really.
> <3


So sorry, Brie. I can imagine how frustrated you are with this cycle. My heart hurts for you.

I completely understand the mixed feelings between wanting a fresh, 'normal' cycle and not wanting to give up a chance for a bfp. My doctors want me to go on bcp for 3 months to regulate my hormones, but I don't want to give up ttc for 3 months. It's such a confusing set of feelings. 

Have you ever tried Provera? I don't know much about itlike do many people find they have a more normal cycle after using it to encourage af-like bleeding?
I also think it's perfectly ok to turn down baby showers. Just make up an excuse and send a card and gift. 

I'm with Opera on how depressing Facebook is. Babies are everywhere! They're still so cute though. Most people my age are on their second or third, which is even more bizarre and depressing. How can I be that old!? Anyway, that's why I'm checking in here and staying away from Facebook.

Hope you feel better soon. Treat yourself to something special.


----------



## Lionchild

wantanerd said:


> TTC is frustrating enough without not knowing what is going on inside your body.
> But it can happen my 8 month old is proof of it.


Thanks for sharing your story. It really does give me hope! I'm so happy you got your bfp and now a handsome little man. It must have felt amazing! How long before you decided that you needed to seek medical assistance in ttc?


----------



## wantanerd

I was diagnosed with pcos at 17. So I knew once it was time to ttc I would have an uphill battle. I went off the pill Sept 2009 and back on a daily dose of metformin, we started actively TTC in Feb 2010 where i took 50-200mg of clomid when AF came around. In sept 10, I was referred to a reproductive endocrinologist and started seeing them in Dec 10. I had to wait 6 months to complete the testing as the 200mg dose of clomid gave me huge cysts on my ovaries. After testing they discovered I had a hypothyroid as well as PCOS. 
4 months of fertility drugs and I got my bfp. 
It took 2 years and so many trips to the doctors I lost count, not to mention the 6 months before we started ttc to lose 50lbs. In June I will gear up to once again start the process of TTC again. I will start by getting my weight down and hoping I have an easier time the second go around.


----------



## Brie1117

Thank you thank you everyone! Just hearing from you all is enough to at least pull a girl back from the 'pit of despair'! <3<3<3

I wish I could go to a doctor any time I want, but I unfortunately don't have any insurance. ANY insurance. So I go to Planned Parenthood if I have any general questions, but they always refer me to an endochronologist which we can't afford.

Anyway, I can't quite shake the depressed feeling, but I've decided against complete hopelessness - I'm just going to ride this one out. If I don't O by day 100 (and I may not make it that far) then I will fork over the cash to see someone. 

But I'm going to just relax for now. THe holidays were super busy aka stressful, and then we traveled (which was supposed to be a vacation, but was kinda stressful), and then I had auditions, & now rehearsals (read: stressful), on top of that I've been worrying myself downright apeshit since Christmas about Not O-ing, so I'm thinking that this may be the factor....... I dunno, but I've been allowing myself a few drinks in the evening to de-stress this past week. Can't say I'm proud if it, but I think I really just need to calm the fuck down!!! 

I know you gals know what I'm talking about and I am SO SO SO glad this forum exists! Thanks for the ear!

Break An Egg!!!!
<3 <3 <3


----------



## GingerPanda

Brie1117 said:


> Thank you thank you everyone! Just hearing from you all is enough to at least pull a girl back from the 'pit of despair'! <3<3<3
> 
> I wish I could go to a doctor any time I want, but I unfortunately don't have any insurance. ANY insurance. So I go to Planned Parenthood if I have any general questions, but they always refer me to an endochronologist which we can't afford.
> 
> Anyway, I can't quite shake the depressed feeling, but I've decided against complete hopelessness - I'm just going to ride this one out. If I don't O by day 100 (and I may not make it that far) then I will fork over the cash to see someone.
> 
> But I'm going to just relax for now. THe holidays were super busy aka stressful, and then we traveled (which was supposed to be a vacation, but was kinda stressful), and then I had auditions, & now rehearsals (read: stressful), on top of that I've been worrying myself downright apeshit since Christmas about Not O-ing, so I'm thinking that this may be the factor....... I dunno, but I've been allowing myself a few drinks in the evening to de-stress this past week. Can't say I'm proud if it, but I think I really just need to calm the fuck down!!!
> 
> I know you gals know what I'm talking about and I am SO SO SO glad this forum exists! Thanks for the ear!
> 
> Break An Egg!!!!
> <3 <3 <3

Hey, you don't have to defend stress-drinking to me! There were two or three days out of my work week that I would come home, go straight to the kitchen, and down three shots of Jameson. ... Jameson is also my traditional St Patty's day breakfast. Maybe this year will be the first since I discovered the magic of whiskey through my Irish ancestors that I'll have to have a "normal" breakfast. :haha:

I don't drink much at all since I became a SAHW. Which is good, because if I hadn't, DH probably would have tried to send me to AA by now. :dohh:


----------



## Lionchild

Don't feel bad, Brie. A cycle like the one you're facing would lead a nun to the bottle. Oh wait, nuns already drink. Hmm, can't think of a better comparison without possibly offending someone who happens upon this thread.

I have not quick drinking while ttc either. I have cut back for a few months here and there (and of course I quit when I got the bfp). I drink 2-3 glasses of wine 5-6 nights of the week (over a 4-5 hour period with food) . And usually a couple times a month, I end up at social events where I drink a little too much. 

My husband is a professional sommelier. Quitting drinking while ttc doesn't really fit our lifestyle. We get all of our wine for free for crying out loud! Someone has to enjoy it.

After about a year of ttc, I would be losing my sh&t if I had given up all of the "bad" things for your body and still not have conceived. I have chosen to eat healthier and workout more, but I love healthy foods, so that's not very difficult. I DON'T love non-alcoholic wines and beers. Yuck!

If anything external is causing me not to conceive, I would say it's the stress of my PhD program, teaching, and research positions&#8212;although, I'm now done with coursework, so the load is lighter now. 

Now if the doctor tells me to give up alcohol to increase my chances of ttc, then I will. Until then, cheers!


----------



## Brie1117

Thank you girls! Thank you! You are wonderful souls :)

Here's my positive spin on last nights rant:

Just Relax and focus on your work, Brie. Keep BDing. It will happen when it's supposed to and no amount of you forcing it will work - you'll just end up screwing with things and stressing yourself out. Enjoy your life and your fiance and let go. Let go, and let that baby come! :)

That's my new mantra. Whew! OK!


Lionchild - that is just about the best job in the world if it comes with free wine! ;)

GingerPanda - what is a SHAW???


----------



## opera_lady24

Brie don't feel bad about drinking. I work at a Christian school and there are days I just seriously need some disarronno. Seriously I think God made alcohol to make us merry and to help us relax when nothing else will.

Update: pretty sure DH was feeling my cervix which was an educational experience for us both. That being said I took an hpt this morning and saw a hint of a line. It could be the indent though. I'm going to test again around the 10th b/c if there's the slight chance I o'd the day I spotted then I'd only be 8dpo today. Don't know what to think. All I can say is that this chart has been exceptionally odd. When I'm not o'ing my temps stay low. Not the case this go around.


----------



## opera_lady24

Ladies...I think I'm psyching myself out. I have weird butterflies in my stomach and I feel like I'm experiencing 20 different emotions at once. Since Friday I've had this weird glow about me but I'm also so tired at the moment the thought of just closing my eyes for a month sounds so nice but then I also feel like jumping off the walls and just dancing like a crazy person. Then I'm hungry but I just ate, and I'm sick to my stomach because I just ate and I think I pulled a muscle in my lower back b/c oh my gosh it hurts. SIGH!!!! How can one person be feeling all of this at one time?????!!!!! And then I truly don't understand why I'm feeling this way b/c my chart really gives zero indication of any chance of pregnancy and it just doesn't make any sense yo. What the heck is wrong with me???!!!! 

Okay, I'd say I've officially gone ttc crazy. I mean, it's finally driven me off the deep end.

I'm sorry. You can ignore me.


----------



## Lionchild

Oh my gosh, Opera!!!! I'm freaking out!!! I hope this is your bfp!!! Mine started as a very, very faint line, so it definitely could be it. Keep us updated!


----------



## GingerPanda

opera_lady24 said:


> Brie don't feel bad about drinking. I work at a Christian school and there are days I just seriously need some disarronno. Seriously I think God made alcohol to make us merry and to help us relax when nothing else will.
> 
> Update: pretty sure DH was feeling my cervix which was an educational experience for us both. That being said I took an hpt this morning and saw a hint of a line. It could be the indent though. I'm going to test again around the 10th b/c if there's the slight chance I o'd the day I spotted then I'd only be 8dpo today. Don't know what to think. All I can say is that this chart has been exceptionally odd. When I'm not o'ing my temps stay low. Not the case this go around.

AHH! PICS! I love to tweak tests, and I wanna seeee it!


----------



## Lionchild

On cd23. Still not getting a positive opk. I did have lots of ewcm today mixed with small amounts of blood (all day). Don't know what to think. My opks have not even come close to being positive this month. Maybe it's an annovulatory cycle??

I've been home sick in bed for two days, so no bd-ing (but plenty of time to stalk B&B when not napping). I'm thinking I won't be better by tomorrow. I've still had a fever off and on today and a killer sore throat, cough, and headache. 

Stay healthy ladies!


----------



## opera_lady24

Honestly the line was so faint a camera wouldn't pick it up. It's still there, if that means anything, and it showed up instantly but it didn't have color to it, at least not that I can see, so I really don't know if it means anything.

All I know is that I feel weird, but honestly, that's not unusual either lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

Lionchild said:


> On cd23. Still not getting a positive opk. I did have lots of ewcm today mixed with small amounts of blood (all day). Don't know what to think. My opks have not even come close to being positive this month. Maybe it's an annovulatory cycle??
> 
> I've been home sick in bed for two days, so no bd-ing (but plenty of time to stalk B&B when not napping). I'm thinking I won't be better by tomorrow. I've still had a fever off and on today and a killer sore throat, cough, and headache.
> 
> Stay healthy ladies!

Sorry you're not feeling well!

Maybe it was an annovulatory cycle... I'm not sure. That's quite strange. Some women get ovulation bleeding, but if your OPKs are negative... I don't know. Sorry. :hugs:





opera_lady24 said:


> Honestly the line was so faint a camera wouldn't pick it up. It's still there, if that means anything, and it showed up instantly but it didn't have color to it, at least not that I can see, so I really don't know if it means anything.
> 
> All I know is that I feel weird, but honestly, that's not unusual either lol.

All you can do is take another later. My fingers are crossed!

:dust:


----------



## opera_lady24

Oh my goodness lionchild!!! Pleeeeassse feel better soon! That sounds miserable!

As for your cycle, I'm not sure what to tell you, other than I've experienced ewcm mixed with blood a couple of times before and it turned out to mean nothing. Granted, that really doesn't mean anything b/c (and I don't have to tell you this but) every body is different. It could mean you're Oing or about to O or just O'd, or it could mean nothing. Sorry for not being very helpful but I do understand the frustration of not knowing what the heck is going on! 


I'm SO tired, but I can' fall asleep. I'm still feeling a lot of emotions/physical strangeness that I can't explain but like I said earlier, I think I'm just a ttc hypochondriac and probably just psyching myself out. I guess we'll see in a few days.

Good night all!


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks, everyone. I really wasn't expecting an answer. One thing you learn after ttc for a while is that there really is no way of knowing exactly what the body is up to. There are just too many contributing factors.

For now, I'm just super excited for you, Opera! Keeping my fx so very tightly! Stay positive! You should be able to test in 3 days and know if what you saw was in fact a line. Your description sounds promising!

I'm trying to get some grading done but just about ready to head back to bed. Good night!


----------



## Stinas

Lion - I hope you feel better!

Opera - OMGGG I hope this is it!!!!!! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Brie1117

OPERA!!!!!!!!!! FXFXFXFXFX!!!! This is it for you, I hope!!!! Let us know ASAP! <3


----------



## GingerPanda

Weird...

2DPO today, and I woke up this morning with pinkish-red spotting (only when I wipe) and some light cramps. It's too early to be IB, right? And O'spotting is usually brown because it has to travel from the ovary.

I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Lionchild

2DPO would be too soon for IB unless you O'd earlier than you thought. 

I've had pinkish-red spotting with O. There are different possible or hypothesized reasons for O spotting, which are egg breakthrough and/or hormonal changes. If it's due to the hormonal changes that occur around the time of ovulation, then it isn't necessarily coming from the ovaries. My pre-O spotting seems to coincide with an increase in estrogen before O (or at least that's what my doctor thinks), but you could have post O spotting due to a different hormonal change.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, LionChild.

Unfortunately, I wasn't lucky enough for it to be O spotting. It looks like my LP has been COMPLETELY SKIPPED for the second time in a row. AF is here 2 weeks early. Again.

As this is the positive thread of positivity, and I am now completely depressed, I have nothing more to say. :cry:


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda said:


> Thanks, LionChild.
> 
> Unfortunately, I wasn't lucky enough for it to be O spotting. It looks like my LP has been COMPLETELY SKIPPED for the second time in a row. AF is here 2 weeks early. Again.
> 
> As this is the positive thread of positivity, and I am now completely depressed, I have nothing more to say. :cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry, GP. This is terrible news. 

And it's ok if you need to vent. Our job is to listen and be supportive (that's the positive side). TTC is hard. We can't expect everyone to be smiles and giggles all the time.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks.

I'm feeling so much more gutted than if AF had just come when she was supposed to. I had just started letting myself feel hope. Now all I'm thinking is "What if we caught the egg this month, and now it just gets flushed?" I wouldn't be pregnant yet (or at all), but I just have this feeling of loss.

I was told it's impossible that I skipped my LP. That I must not have O'd... But what about my OPKs? My O-pains? Even if I _didn't_ ovulate, would that mean I have a period every two weeks?


----------



## GingerPanda

And, to top it all off, I just told DH what the nurse said about SA when I called the doctor's office, and now he feels bad because it might be his fault, even though I'm the one having all these issues.


----------



## Lionchild

GP- I think you can still have O pain even if your body isn't successful at O-ing. You can definitely get a positive opk without O-ing. 

It's possible that your body tried to O but wasn't successful and then instead of gearing up to try to O again, the pre-ovulation hormones dropped off and you got what resembles an af. The odd thing is that it is so heavy. It think it's typically supposed to be lighter with annovulation. Plus, you just had your af (what like 17 days ago or something), which also seems like it should be lighter.

If you did in fact O just a few days ago, and you got your af, then it sounds like it might be a progesterone problem. Have you ever had cycles like these in the past (before the last 2)? Maybe see if your doctor can't get you in this next cycle to do some hormone testing. Do you take any supplements other than prenatals?


----------



## Lionchild

I am still very sick. I feel like hell. Sorry for the negativity. Please, please let me feel better soon!! I need to get back to work (and bd-ing). For a positive twist on it, I lost the five pounds I was trying to rid myself of. Of course, it will probably come right back as soon as I start eating normally again.

I'm on cd25 waiting to O. I had weird brown spotting today and tons of ewcm (the most I've had in years). B-complex working? I haven't been able to take an opk today because I've been downing so many fluids that I have to pee every 30 minutes. Yesterday, my test was nowhere close to positive. Maybe I'll try to hold my it for a bit and take one. I really hope my body holds off O-ing until I am recovered.


----------



## puppymom

GP - my guess is that you haven't ovulated, as Lionchild had suggested. Your LP wouldn't disappear, as it's the one thing that is generally a constant in your cycle. Perhaps your body has been gearing up, but just not managing. Do you chart? I am sure I have asked you this before...


----------



## GingerPanda

puppymom said:


> GP - my guess is that you haven't ovulated, as Lionchild had suggested. Your LP wouldn't disappear, as it's the one thing that is generally a constant in your cycle. Perhaps your body has been gearing up, but just not managing. Do you chart? I am sure I have asked you this before...

I don't chart yet, but I will after these shenanigans! I just have to buy a BBT thermometer. None at Kroger, and I've heard awful things about the Walgreens one, so I'm not sure where to get one. I guess I'll check Meijer.





Lionchild said:


> I am still very sick. I feel like hell. Sorry for the negativity. Please, please let me feel better soon!! I need to get back to work (and bd-ing). For a positive twist on it, I lost the five pounds I was trying to rid myself of. Of course, it will probably come right back as soon as I start eating normally again.
> 
> I'm on cd25 waiting to O. I had weird brown spotting today and tons of ewcm (the most I've had in years). B-complex working? I haven't been able to take an opk today because I've been downing so many fluids that I have to pee every 30 minutes. Yesterday, my test was nowhere close to positive. Maybe I'll try to hold my it for a bit and take one. I really hope my body holds off O-ing until I am recovered.

Please feel better soooon! :hugs:





Lionchild said:


> GP- I think you can still have O pain even if your body isn't successful at O-ing. You can definitely get a positive opk without O-ing.
> 
> It's possible that your body tried to O but wasn't successful and then instead of gearing up to try to O again, the pre-ovulation hormones dropped off and you got what resembles an af. The odd thing is that it is so heavy. It think it's typically supposed to be lighter with annovulation. Plus, you just had your af (what like 17 days ago or something), which also seems like it should be lighter.
> 
> If you did in fact O just a few days ago, and you got your af, then it sounds like it might be a progesterone problem. Have you ever had cycles like these in the past (before the last 2)? Maybe see if your doctor can't get you in this next cycle to do some hormone testing. Do you take any supplements other than prenatals?

I have NEVER had cycles like this except these two. I'm not doing anything new... I've had hormone testing in the past (back when I was 3 going on 4 months without a period in 2009), and everything came back normal and he prescribed Provera to make AF start. Prenatals are the only thing I take, and I haven't been on BC since 2010.

I guess I'll just wait til March 20th and see what's up.

I've been feeling nauseous all day. I made steak for dinner, took two bites, then felt so ill...


----------



## opera_lady24

GP I'm so sorry...it would seem I have the exact opposite problem from you...my LP's, when they actually do come around, are about 2 weeks too long. My doc told me that PCOS will pretty much make everything about my cycles unpredictable. I don't know if that's your issue, but I do understand. And yeah, the whole thing about your LP being the one sure thing about your cycle is a myth, b/c clearly you and I have both experienced otherwise.

And believe me, I started this thread and you all know I have my bad days.

Like today, when my hpt this morning was negative. I definitely imagined a line...there was no debating it. I'm not even sure why I'm testing. Even if I did O, which is highly unlikely, I'd only be 10DPO. 

Lionchild, I'm so sorry you're still sick. Get better!!!!! All those fluids you've been getting should start kicking in soon. :)


----------



## Lionchild

Opera- wait 2 days and test again. It's definitely not over yet! I'm still holding out hope. I know the waiting sucks though.

GP-It sounds like a good plan that you're going to start charting this month. I hope your cycles go back to normal, but either way, you'll have a better idea of what's up. Maybe look on Amazon for a BBT thermometer. That way, you have a wider selection and lots of reviews to read (but then, I do most of my shopping online).


----------



## Brie1117

Tough tough times, ladies. All we can do is wait - woman's plight since the dawn of time.

GingerPanda - CHART. It REALLY clues you in. And you'll have some ammo if you go see a doc. CHART! Order a BBT online, if you need to (but don't get one from Target!)

Lionchild - Ugh, I know some NASTY stuff going around! One of my students has Pneumonia, another has Strep, and about a third of the rest are a sniffles and sore throats :( Good news is, it does end. Feel better soon!

Opera - still VERY early. Wait a couple of days and test again! We're all waiting with fingers crossed! Break an Egg!

OTHER NEWS - 
DF left for his Mum's today to help her install some stair railings for her birthday (she fell a few days ago!!!! Scary!) I had to stay home for rehearsals, which means we had one last chance to BD this morning. A few hours later, I checked my CP (I do this throughout the day just to see what she's up to, and I record the most consistent one) So far, it's high (not unreachable) but the softest it's been in a while, and DEFINITELY open. Watery/Stretchy CM. Temp dip, as well as really achy on the Left O side/hip/back last night (nothing today). I'm hoping I O this evening or tomorrow. I kinda have/had a feeling that I'd O when he was gone b/c that would be just my luck, but if it's happening right now I'd be SO DANGED HAPPY!!!! Not getting my hopes up though until I see tomorrow's temps.

I got some B-Complex yesterday. Hoping it helps SOMETHING! 
I am officially loaded with vitamins! B-Complex, Vitex Extract, Prenatal w/ Folic Acid, Calcium, DHA, A Pregnancy Prep Vitamin, and Green Tea. Sometimes Progesterone (not this cycle yet). I have some Soy Isoflavones for next cycle if this isn't it. Now all I gotta do is relax (been feeling much better, by the way).
OK, Baby, let's burrow in there for 9 months! Mama and Pappa are really workin' to make you!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, ladies.

Sorry you're feeling down, Opera. It is still to early, though. I hope this is it for you!

Has your doctor done anything to help you conceive with your PCOS?


----------



## Lionchild

Break an egg, Brie!!!

Good news-I'm still sick, but I am starting to feel better. My opk is also finally getting darker. Tons of ewcm! Thank you glorious, B-complex! I've read that it can delay ovulation the first month but if you keep taking it, it will eventually help hormones become more balanced. I think I'm on track to O in a few days (as long as they keep getting darker). Maybe the spotting I've been having is really the O spotting I've had in the past, which my doctor thinks is a result of an increase in estrogen several days before O. 

I'm feeling optimistic again!! Such a roller coaster ttc is.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay for feeling optimistic! I'm feeling drunk at the pub. If I'm not pregnant, I should take advantage of it, no? :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda said:


> Yay for feeling optimistic! I'm feeling drunk at the pub. If I'm not pregnant, I should take advantage of it, no? :haha:

Absolutely! :drunk: Enjoy your Jameson!


----------



## GingerPanda

lionchild said:


> gingerpanda said:
> 
> 
> yay for feeling optimistic! I'm feeling drunk at the pub. If i'm not pregnant, i should take advantage of it, no? :haha:
> 
> absolutely! :drunk: Enjoy your jameson!Click to expand...

yaaaaaay whiskeeeeeeey


----------



## opera_lady24

Disaronno! ;)

Brie did you coin "break an egg"? That's awesome.

So the test I took was a dollar store one and I took the same kind again today..very BFN. The one I think I saw a line on was a frer.

Honestly I'm at the point of asking "who am I kidding?" 

I didn't know the Walgreens bbt thermometers were bad until GP said something about it. Then I read the reviews and realized mine has been giving me the same 5 temps so I probably should just shoot my ovaries and be done with it! Sigh. Now I have to wait til the 15th to get a new one.


----------



## Lionchild

opera_lady24 said:


> Disaronno! ;)
> 
> So the test I took was a dollar store one and I took the same kind again today..very BFN. The one I think I saw a line on was a frer.


Opera-the dollar store tests when I had my bfp gave me the worst lines. Super light when the others were much darker. Hang in there. I would wait a couple of days and splurge on a FRER again.


----------



## opera_lady24

OH MY GOSSSHHHHHH!!!!!!! Ladies!!!!!!!

I took a FRER this morning AND???!!!!! There was a line...faint, but there was a line! Unfortunately it looks somewhat grey in color but that could be b/c it's so faint. DH saw it right away too (it showed up at about 1:30-2 minutes in, in case you're wondering). This one's not even a squinter! I don't have to hold it under a high-power bulb or turn it different directions to see the line. It's really there!!!!!!

I can show you a pic but I really don't think the camera picked it up. It's much more prominent in person!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## opera_lady24

Wow that picture doesn't really show anything. I'll try again.


----------



## opera_lady24

You can kinda sorta maybe see it in this one...
 



Attached Files:







2013-02-08_07-00-03_381.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## puppymom

opera, I can possibly see a greyish line... but I am doubting myself. I am never good with spotting lines on here though! I hope this is it though - I would never guess by your temps, but if it is, it gives me hope! 

Good luck... did you buy a multi pack so you can test again tomorrow or the next day?


----------



## GingerPanda

Opera! I'm on my phone, but I *think* I might be able to see a faint little something on the second picture. Can't tell if it has color though. I SOOOO hope this is it for you!

AFM, AF seems to have stopped into brown spotting when I wipe. I'm also feeling particularly nauseous today, so I have no idea what's going on. Light cramping, but only in the right side. I took an OPK, and it's pretty dark. Wondering if I should take an HPT. :shrug:


----------



## opera_lady24

GP go for it...perhaps it wasn't AF? Maybe O spotting? Keep us updated!

Puppymom....I can't go by my temps...I have a walgreens thermometer and I honestly don't think it works. It's frustrating that I can't put any stock in my temps, but if I were to guess, I'm approx. 12DPO.

The line is still there...I keep going back to look at it to make sure it's real and that it's still there. I don't know what to think just yet.

No that was my last FRER...you can bet I'm going to the store today.


----------



## opera_lady24

Here's the link to my countdowntopregnancy picture....you can use the tools...I think it's a bit clearer if you use greyscale. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test96721


----------



## puppymom

hmm, I haven't heard of thermometers being off by so much that you can't see a pattern, but I am sure it is completely possible! I hope this is it for you... let us know how it goes when you get some new tests. Good luck!


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda said:


> Opera! I'm on my phone, but I *think* I might be able to see a faint little something on the second picture. Can't tell if it has color though. I SOOOO hope this is it for you!
> 
> AFM, AF seems to have stopped into brown spotting when I wipe. I'm also feeling particularly nauseous today, so I have no idea what's going on. Light cramping, but only in the right side. I took an OPK, and it's pretty dark. Wondering if I should take an HPT. :shrug:


:test:


----------



## GingerPanda

So, I tested with a $tree test, but after being able to see the bio-strip line last time I took one of these, I don't want to get my hopes up. So I think the test is lying to me.

Untweaked.
Tweaked.

The real kicker here... is that I can see the line in the photos MUCH better than I can in person. So... I think the $tree tests are all bullcrap. :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

opera_lady24 said:


> You can kinda sorta maybe see it in this one...

Opera- I see a faint line, but I can't tell if there's any color. If both you and your hubby see it, it's a good sign. It's hard to get a good picture when the line first begins to show up. The fact that you've had two of these in the last couple of days is a good sign. 

I am super excited for you!!! Please be it!! We're in bad need of a bfp on this thread, and you have put in your time. I hope this is it for you!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppymom

GP, is there colour? I can't see it, but if it's not the same as what you saw last time then it might just be...


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda said:


> So, I tested with a $tree test, but after being able to see the bio-strip line last time I took one of these, I don't want to get my hopes up. So I think the test is lying to me.
> 
> Untweaked.
> Tweaked.
> 
> The real kicker here... is that I can see the line in the photos MUCH better than I can in person. So... I think the $tree tests are all bullcrap. :haha:


I'm having trouble seeing anything in the picture. Do you have any internet cheapies? I got way better results on those early on than the dollar tree ones. I wish I could hand you one through the screen. I have tons. My fingers are crossed! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

Can barely see it in person, let alone tell what color it is. In the tweak it seems to be pink, but I don't trust it.

No ICs! But I did manage to finally eat something today. Potato chips and half of a cheese stick. :haha:

I'll do a FRER tomorrow with FMU. My bet is that it will be negative.


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda said:


> Can barely see it in person, let alone tell what color it is. In the tweak it seems to be pink, but I don't trust it.
> 
> No ICs! But I did manage to finally eat something today. Potato chips and half of a cheese stick. :haha:
> 
> I'll do a FRER tomorrow with FMU. My bet is that it will be negative.


GL!!!! I hope you're happily surprised with the test tomorrow. I'll be waiting on the edge of my seat until I hear an update from both you and Opera.

Potato chips sound delicious. I'm finally starting to feel better. :happydance:

I'm off to wee on an opk. Please be darker today!


----------



## GingerPanda

Come on, OPK! May your test line be so dark it makes the control faint! :thumbup:


----------



## Brie1117

OPERA!!!!!!! TEST TEST TEST!!!!!!!!!
GingerPanda - DITTO tomorrow!!!!!

Ladies, I hope hope hope that this is it for you!!!! We DO need some BFPs on this forum!!!! 'Bout time!!! Break Eggs!!!!!!

Linochild - I've just started B-complex, 60 days into my cycle..... do you think it'll help me O or delay it longer?? NOW I'm concerned, lol. Did it help you with EWCM? I kinda just started taking it on blind faith and not 100% sure what it does.....


----------



## puppymom

Brie, a B-Complex shouldn't hurt your body either way -- I doubt it will make things delay any further than they already are.


----------



## GingerPanda

I keep getting this butterfly nausea feeling. Where... I feel almost like I'm on a rollercoaster going down a drop. And my stomach goes up into my throat and I get slightly dizzy. :shrug:


----------



## Lionchild

Brie- I think you'll be fine. In theory, B-complex should help to regulate your hormones. I don't think your cycles will be delayed any further. I say try it and stick with it a few months. It's definitely increased my ewcm like crazy, and it gives you more energy. It also makes your pee a crazy color&#8212;like neon yellow. It's also supposed to help with luteal phase defect, which is the main reason I'm taking it. I've only been taking it 3 weeks.

My opk is near positive! Yippee! I'm thinking that tomorrow it will be positive! Perfect timing (just as I'm getting healthy again)


----------



## Stinas

Oh ladies!!! I am routing for you all!!! I hope this is the start to all your BFPS!


----------



## opera_lady24

GP...I had the SAME exact butterfly feeling a few days ago...then I actually went on an emotional roller coaster ride. I TOTALLY DID NOT expect to see a line this morning. I had one FRER and one $tree test left and something told me to use the FRER. That line is still there...I can't even believe it. Granted, it's still super super faint, and I don't know if it has color or not but I'll test again in the morning.

Monday, I honestly think I imagined the line. Today, there's no denying that it's there (difference in 8-12DPO I guess). 

I would agree though...I think the $tree tests are crap. Some women swear by them and others say "you get what you pay for." 

I couldn't see anything in the picture but I know that means nothing. 

I'm trying not to symptom spot but I can't ignore the lower ab cramps I'm having (they kind of started randomly but I've had on and off sharp pains this week). I also have this horrid taste in my mouth, like when you lick a battery mixed in with earwax and burnt rubber. Nothing I eat or drink gets rid of it. It's quite disgusting really.

That's it for my updates. I'll see you all in the morning!

:dust: for the tests and OPKs!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

opera_lady24 said:


> GP...I had the SAME exact butterfly feeling a few days ago...then I actually went on an emotional roller coaster ride. I TOTALLY DID NOT expect to see a line this morning. I had one FRER and one $tree test left and something told me to use the FRER. That line is still there...I can't even believe it. Granted, it's still super super faint, and I don't know if it has color or not but I'll test again in the morning.
> 
> Monday, I honestly think I imagined the line. Today, there's no denying that it's there (difference in 8-12DPO I guess).
> 
> I would agree though...I think the $tree tests are crap. Some women swear by them and others say "you get what you pay for."
> 
> I couldn't see anything in the picture but I know that means nothing.
> 
> I'm trying not to symptom spot but I can't ignore the lower ab cramps I'm having (they kind of started randomly but I've had on and off sharp pains this week). I also have this horrid taste in my mouth, like when you lick a battery mixed in with earwax and burnt rubber. Nothing I eat or drink gets rid of it. It's quite disgusting really.
> 
> That's it for my updates. I'll see you all in the morning!
> 
> :dust: for the tests and OPKs!!!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

UH! I've been SUPER freaking emotional as well! Wednesday I went from laughing, to pissed off at nothing, to sobbing in despair... within TEN MINUTES! I've been blowing off my emotions today because I know they're irrational. But mostly I've been broody and pissy. And my boobs have started to hurt, which never really happens unless AF is going to be TERRIBLE... but the bleeding turned into brown spotting over night, and now I'm not even getting it anymore when I wipe. :shrug:

Hopefully these are good signs for us!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Frustrated42

Opera so excited for you. I can see the line. I hope this is the start of your BFP. 

As for me the ntnp this cycle has definitely helped me relax a bit. I plan to start temping next cycle as I will be working then and have a much better routine in my life. 

Hope all the other ladies are having a good cycle. Stay positive everyone we will all get our BFP's and forget all about what we went through to get them.


----------



## opera_lady24

Well, today's test was a bust. I don't get it. The line from the other test is still there. I thought I maybe saw something on today's test but DH doesn't think so.

Does that happen? Where one test there's a line and the next day there's not? Today's test came from a different box...is it still possible that I'll get a BFP tomorrow???

This is SO depressing.


----------



## GingerPanda

I think my test was a bust, too. :nope:

Opera, I've heard that it can happen because between different lots of tests (and apparently even tests in the same box) there can be a slight variance on sensitivities. Never really experienced myself. I'm still the One-Line Wonder.


----------



## Lionchild

Opera- Try one more tomorrow. If there's no line again, then you can start to reconsider the first test. It's so early and there are so many factors to consider (GP mentioned one). Keeping my fingers crossed! GL!


----------



## puppymom

I would test again tomorrow, but perhaps the first was just an evap.


----------



## opera_lady24

Thanks for the support ladies. I am gonna test again tomorrow b/c the sore abs and now bb twinges are hard to ignore. I also don't know for sure when or even if I O'd so who knows. If my guess is right then it looks like there's an implant dip on 8 dpo. 

GP test again tomorrow too!


----------



## GingerPanda

If I O'd when I thought I did (CD16 - 2/3), tomorrow I would be 8DPO, so I guess I was testing really early. :haha: But I had really dark OPKs on CD10, too, so I suppose it's vaguely possible I could be 12DPO, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls!!
Sorry its been such a long time I'm just catching up with everything new job and lots of things going on at the moment!!

I'm also now planning a wedding for april 2014!! Exciting hopefully they'll be a bump or new baby joining us by that point xxx


----------



## opera_lady24

Nice to hear from you bumblebee!

Any news GP?

BFN again for me. I don't want to believe it. Last night I was making the bed and the cramps got so bad I thought I might be sick. I hope I'm not getting an UTI.


----------



## GingerPanda

How exciting, Bumblebee!

Opera, I should only be 8dpo today. I'm thinking of waiting a couple of days to test, as all I have are FRERs, and I don't want to blow them. If I had ICs, I'd test every day. It's going to be hard for me to wait!

I'm having periodic cramping that feels different from any other cramps I can recall. Last night in bed I stretched, and it felt like something tugging in my abdomen, and brought on some unpleasant cramps. Made me queasy.

For me, there's nothing I can mistake for a UTI. I've had them so many times, I just keep a bottle of super-condensed cranberry bladder-health... syrup stuff. It tastes terrible, but three tablespoons cures my UTIs faster than going to the doctor and getting antibiotics. I bought it at GNC.


----------



## Lionchild

Welcome back, BumbleBee! Congrats on setting a date for your wedding!!!

Opera- So sorry about the BFN. It sounds like it may have been an evap. Luckily, it still doesn't count you out for the month. You're only 12dpo it looks like from your charts. I'm looking at your older charts. You have a 14 day lp it looks like (or does it vary)? If so, hopefully the witch won't show up in a couple days and you can test again. Keeping my fingers crossed that you get your BFP this month! Sending lots of babydust your way!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks girls. I've just had some awful news though a friend of mine went for a scan at 20wks & has had to deliver her baby recently. It makes me think I should be happier & more accepting of ny situation cos some people are in a lot worse of one

Us women must be born amazingly strong to get through what we do! Xx


----------



## opera_lady24

So I decided to use a different brand of tests, which might equate to me "shooting myself in the foot" b/c I ended up with ept blue dye tests, but I can't help not trusting FRER at the moment.

Anyway, as far as I can tell, this morning's test was BFN but a very clear blue line did show up right away, then faded, then after the 10 minutes were up came back. I'm guessing I can count that as an evap right? I know blue dye +/- tests are infamous for that sort of thing. 

As for everything else, if I go by my very last low temp as the day I O'd (if I O'd), then I'm only 13DPO, which I know is still a bit early but at least my temps are still higher than normal cycles when I'm not ovulating. I have a new thermometer which I'll count as reliable, but it doesn't read hundredths which is a bummer. 

I would think, if that dip is indeed an implantation dip, that HPTs would pick up HcG by now, or am I wrong? 

This is all so frustrating. I'm still crampy and have sore bbs, and am a bit more tired than usual. Maybe I can just plan on having a really nasty AF. I am breaking out like I'd be getting a visit from her soon...


----------



## opera_lady24

How is everyone? I'm having a bad day in general and could use some positive support. I started spotting...not heavily, but I figure AF is on her way. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Lionchild

I'm sorry, Opera. I've been swamped with work all day. I was trying to play catch-up from being out all last week with the flu. 

That's really strange about the ept test you took today (positive then negative then positive). I don't know what to make of it. Why do these things always have to work so mysteriously when we need them to give us piece of mind? I'm sorry. I wish I had answers for you. I do have a question though; have you made an appointment with any type of fertility specialist? If you're like me, your insurance won't cover it, and doctors always say, some couples just take longer than average to conceive naturally. For me, it seems like waiting it out for a couple of years, rather than spending a fortune to possibly (not definitely) get my bfp a few months earlier than without treatment, is a better decision (for me). Still, we're left wondering if we can even do it naturally. Not knowing your perspective on fertility treatment, I'm just wondering if you've tried any special medical treatments (knowing that you have PCOS)?

I hope you get answers soon for this cycle. I hope, hope, hope it's a BFP! It sounds like af may be on her way though. Still, your temps are up, which is a promising sign. I don't know. The more I learn about my body, the more I realize how in-the-dark we are about fertility. No matter what we learn and do, the body has ways of throwing us off. I'm going to keep these fingers crossed and hope for good news in the next couple of days from you. Either way, we're here to support you. We understand your frustration, girlie.

And one last quick rant: I know everyone talks badly about blue dye tests, but I have to tell you, the expensive digis I used when I got my bfp were blue dye. They're the ones a lot of people are using and swear by. I took them apart to look at the strips, and they're totally blue dye inside. I think people often spread theories based upon one experience on these sorts of forums, which don't necessarily have any validity. I have no doubt that there may be bad brands for evaps, which may also happen to be blue dye tests, but that doesn't mean all blue dyes are bad. It's likely that certain blue dye ICs on which people found evaps caused rumors to spread that all tests with blue dye are unreliable. Unless I see the science behind it, I'm skeptical of folk theories&#8212;but then, I do research for a living. 

Sorry for the long post, ladies. I'm off to drink a glass of wine and hit the sack. Hugs to you all! Break an egg!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Oh my goodness, ladies! I had a tad too much wine last night. I'm sorry for the long ranting post.

Opera, how are you feeling today? I hope today is better than yesterday.

So, I randomly peed on a hpt this morning because I was out of opks and I wanted something to pee on. Well, maybe I did O this month. A very faint line second appeared. I'll try to post a picture once I figure out how. Could this really be happening again? I feel sick with nerves. I won't trust it until I see another line tomorrow morning. In shock.


----------



## Lionchild

Lionchild said:


> Oh my goodness, ladies! I had a tad too much wine last night. I'm sorry for the long ranting post.
> 
> Opera, how are you feeling today? I hope today is better than yesterday.
> 
> So, I randomly peed on a hpt this morning because I was out of opks and I wanted something to pee on. Well, maybe I did O this month. A very faint line second appeared. I'll try to post a picture once I figure out how. Could this really be happening again? I feel sick with nerves. I won't trust it until I see another line tomorrow morning. In shock.

What do you think? Am I crazy?
 



Attached Files:







photo-17.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 11


----------



## opera_lady24

Oh my goodness Lionchild...I totally see something. Definitely faint but I see it! Btw...I don't mind your long post. It definitely made me feel better.

I'm not sure how I feel about fertility treatments just yet. I was on provera for a while, which did induce AF consistently but I ended up getting off of it for some reason I can't remember. I also tried metformin for a while but it just made me really sick all the time. So I went the earth-child route toward natural medicine. Honestly, since I started eating more greens (I drink most of my veggies and fruits) my body has randomly started ovulating again so there might be something to being "natural."

I don't know how I feel today...another BFN but my temp shot up today. Good sign I guess.

Lionchild PLEASE keep us updated!!!!!! If you got a BFP that would make my situation SO much better!


----------



## Lionchild

opera_lady24 said:


> Oh my goodness Lionchild...I totally see something. Definitely faint but I see it! Btw...I don't mind your long post. It definitely made me feel better.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about fertility treatments just yet. I was on provera for a while, which did induce AF consistently but I ended up getting off of it for some reason I can't remember. I also tried metformin for a while but it just made me really sick all the time. So I went the earth-child route toward natural medicine. Honestly, since I started eating more greens (I drink most of my veggies and fruits) my body has randomly started ovulating again so there might be something to being "natural."
> 
> I don't know how I feel today...another BFN but my temp shot up today. Good sign I guess.
> 
> Lionchild PLEASE keep us updated!!!!!! If you got a BFP that would make my situation SO much better!


Maybe it's just been too early for you to get your BFP yet. Hoping you see a second line soon! At least temps are up!

I'm with you on not being sure about fertility treatments. I haven't yet decided how far I would go to get pregnant. I think I'll just wait it out for now. It sounds like the natural route is making improvements for your cycles, which is awesome!

The only thing that worries me about the line is that I didn't see color right away. I saw the line within about 4 minutes but no color. I rushed off to work right after that because I was already running late. I wished I had still had pee available for a second test, but I had flushed it down assuming the test would be stark white. When I came home the line looked pink. I've never had an evap on these tests (and they're all I use regularly). I hope this isn't an evap. I guess i"ll find out in the morning.


----------



## Stinas

Ladies I am routing for you all!!!!!! 

I do HIGHLY suggest anyone trying for over 6months - a year to go get checked out....because it may NOT be you. Take it from experience. For a year I thought it was me, never in my wildest dreams did I think it was DH. NOT saying anything is wrong with anyone or anyone is in my situation, but its better to know or have an idea whats taking so long. Just for a piece of mind.


----------



## Brie1117

Lionchild - I totally see something, but I hate saying things like that when I do b/c I don't want to be wrong and get someone's hopes up (but I see something!!!) FXFX!!! Let us know!!!!

Opera - I am sending you thoughts of strength and love. <3 <3 <3 Maybe keep away for the tests for a few days?? Wait until you're late, then you'll feel better about the results! Hoping Hoping Hoping for that line to pop up, be pink (or blue) and STRONG!!!!

OTHER NEWS - Last night, my nipples started hurting. Well, just sensitive to touch. THis has only ever happened to me after O, but I don't think I've O'd yet, so I dunno what that's about. Also a bit more sensitive to smells, also something that only has happened post-O.... Weirdness. Staying Busy and doing a pretty good job, if I say so, with NOT obsessing and freaking out about any/every TTC-thing. 

You gals ROCK, btw :) Sticky, positive, happy days for all!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

That's darker then my first BFP! Good luck!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lionchild said:


> Lionchild said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, ladies! I had a tad too much wine last night. I'm sorry for the long ranting post.
> 
> Opera, how are you feeling today? I hope today is better than yesterday.
> 
> So, I randomly peed on a hpt this morning because I was out of opks and I wanted something to pee on. Well, maybe I did O this month. A very faint line second appeared. I'll try to post a picture once I figure out how. Could this really be happening again? I feel sick with nerves. I won't trust it until I see another line tomorrow morning. In shock.
> 
> What do you think? Am I crazy?Click to expand...

I can totally see it!! FX for you!


----------



## Lionchild

Bad news, I think it was an evap. Bummer. Got a BFN this morning. I guess I can safely say I've had my first evap. It was bound to happen after peeing on so many sticks.

Good news is that it isn't over yet. I think I just O'd this past weekend, but not sure. I ran out of OPKs because this cycle has been so long. Af would have been due yesterday if I had O'd at my normal time (cd19), but I think I O'd very late. This has been such a confusing cycle. Anyway, last night I had watery cm that was clearly tinted pink. Last Friday and Saturday I had egg-white ewcm that had small amounts of blood in it. I might as well stop trying to guess and just say that I have no freakin' clue what to expect with this cycle.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## opera_lady24

I'm sorry Lionchild....maybe wait a few days? Believe me, I know how evil those evap lines can be. I'm still routing for you though! 


Well, I tested with a Kroger brand (pink dye +/-) test with FMU and it was negative...then a few hours later (just now really) I used my last e.p.t (blue dye +/-...I've only had coffee today and that was around 6:30am, it's now after 10) and a thin blue line came up right away and is sticking. Not sure what to think but I doubt I'd get two evaps like this on two very different brands/types of tests??? I tried taking pictures but the plastic covering over the test window is preventing the camera from picking it up.


----------



## Lionchild

Opera-Try pulling apart the plastic and taking a picture. I want to see! That's what I did when I first got positives on those. FX!!!


----------



## opera_lady24

So do you trust e.p.t's then? I'll try getting rid of the plastic.


----------



## opera_lady24

So, when I took it out of the case to get a better picture the second line became really prominent...I don't know what that means or if I can trust it...so I attached a picture of it when it was still in its case to show you the difference. Keep in mind that the plastic shield really prevented the camera from picking anything up, though the line was definitely visible to the naked eye.


----------



## Stinas

I see it Opera!!!


----------



## opera_lady24

Do you see it in its case too? I'm having a super super hard time trusting it after I took it out of its case. Maybe it's been so long in coming that I just don't believe it???!!!


----------



## Stinas

I see it lightly in the case. 
Is it still neg. on FRER? I would try it with FMU on a FRER tom! or just go in for blood work!


----------



## opera_lady24

I don't think FMU works for me b/c I took another test on a different brand this morning with FMU and it was negative. This test was a few hours later....AAAAHHHH this is pulling-out-my-hair-driving-me-crazy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

hmmmmm...i dk. They say blue dye tests are not too reliable, but you never know.


----------



## Lionchild

Opera- That my friend looks like a BFP! What was the other test type that you used this morning. I'd be peeing on all sorts of sticks if I were you. This looks promising!

I'd say that if you get another positive-looking test tomorrow, splurge on a digi (I'm a bad influence&#8212;I know). I know digis are supposed to take more hCG, but I got a positive on a digi when my lines looked like yours on the CBE tests. 

This is crazy! I hope you get your clear positive soon!!!!! This must be driving you nuts!


----------



## opera_lady24

Sigh...this IS driving me nuts. The other brand I used was a kroger (store brand) pink dye test. This one was an e.p.t.

I know everyone says blue dye tests are the devil yet digis use blue dye, and everyone relies on those as super accurate. The only thing that makes me raise my brow a bit is that the line wasn't that prominent until I took it out of the case. I could see it for sure, when it was in the case, just couldn't get a picture of it...but when I took it out, it got darker almost instantly upon touching the air. 

I have spent so much money on tests the past few days! But yes, I'm going to buy more...probably a box of every brand I can find lol!


----------



## Stinas

Oh Opera! I hope this is it for you!!! Im excited!!
Maybe you can pee in a cup and use it for more than one test? I have read people doing that with FMU and afternoon pee. Worth a shot I guess!


----------



## Lionchild

Also, mine were darker with afternoon pee than with fmu with bfp. Now I want to pee on another stick. Obsession!!!

The difference between the two tests today could be a difference in how much hCG they're detecting. E.P.T is a more expensive brand than Kroger. It may be picking up lower levels of the hormone.


----------



## wantanerd

opera, go get a blood test! It will stop driving you crazy and you will know for sure!
the ept test looked positive to me!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Opera I can see the line, my early lines looked similar, but I must add I had one just like it another month and it was not positive! I agree with the idea of getting the blood test! It's really the best way to stop the wait and wonder!


----------



## JenzyKY

Stinas said:


> Ladies I am routing for you all!!!!!!
> 
> I do HIGHLY suggest anyone trying for over 6months - a year to go get checked out....because it may NOT be you. Take it from experience. For a year I thought it was me, never in my wildest dreams did I think it was DH. NOT saying anything is wrong with anyone or anyone is in my situation, but its better to know or have an idea whats taking so long. Just for a piece of mind.

I totally agree with this. At least go get the basic testing done as it should be covered due to "irregular cycles." If for nothing other then some piece of mind. I can't imagine any doctor shrugging off 60+ day cycles. You never know, there could be an "easy" fix. 

....Now break an egg everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## opera_lady24

Oh I've already done a whole bunch of testing...I have a confirmed case of pcos. DH is fine though (yes we had him tested too, even though I was pretty sure it's just me). 

It's been a difficult journey, so the thought of actually having achieved a pregnancy naturally is such a wonderful one. We'll see tomorrow I guess.

GP...any news?


----------



## Lionchild

I've had myself somewhat checked out. Docs said all my lady parts look normal. Exploratory ultrasound didn't show any problems. My 21 day (actually 25 day for me) progesterone test was normal. I have regular (approximately 30 day) cycles.

I think I know what my problem is, it's my 10 day LP. Since my doc isn't a fertility specialist, she didn't think it's a cause for concern. Still, imo, that's why it's taking me longer to conceive (and why I'm trying B-complex to lengthen lp naturally). Dh could also have problems, but I did get a bfp in November, so it likely isn't that bad if he does. We're waiting a few more months before he gets tested. It's $250 bucks for him to feel uncomfortable doing something private in a public place. I'd rather wait a bit longer to see if we do it naturally again.

I don't know if you remember me telling you all that the midwife from the mc wants to see me about the ultrasound they did at 5.5 weeks. I had to cancel my appt. last week because of the flu, so I won't get to find out if there's a cause for concern until March 4th (docs out of town).


----------



## Lionchild

GP? Are you out there? How's it going?


----------



## Stinas

Lion, I would still go see someone who knows better. I went to a gyno who literally told me I was going to O "within the next few days, so have sex for the next 3 days and ill see you when your pregnant in a few weeks". She said I didnt have PCOS, not even slightly. 
Ended up going back, demanding all the testing I need, then obviously having DH tested. Which she was a bitch in explaining it to me....she basically told me our only route was donor sperm. Anyways......my fertility specialist did tell me I have mild PCOS and showed my a small cyst on my ovaries, which will fall off by itself, but thats whats making my cycles out of whack. 
Im not saying anything is relevant to anyone else, but regular docs dont always look for the right things. 
We all want a baby now....so why prolong an easy apt which can help us get our babies faster?


----------



## Brie1117

OPERA OPERA OPERA!!!!!!! Go get a blood test, woman!!!! That DEFINITELY looked like a 100% BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go go go go!!!!! Have you gone yet?? Are you going!?? GOOOO!!!!!!

FF put me at 13DPO today. Woah, THAT's a jump! ok... well, let's get this show on the road! Not expecting a BFP since it was such a slim change we BD's at the right time with SUCH a long cycle.... Hoping FF is right, but it makes sense:
Sore nips (usual post O sign around 10-14dpo)
Sensitive smell (usual post O sign around 10+dpo)
Feeling warmer (" ")

3 negative HPTs this morning. Let's move on to the next cycle!!!


OPERA!!!!! did you get a blood test yet!?!?!?!?!??! AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Frustrated42

I agree that everyone should get tested if you've been trying for a while. I did a few years ago and was told there was nothing wrong. But as I see it my last 6 cycles have been: 
Start Date	Length
23 January, 2013	Current, CD 23
26 December, 2012	28 Days
17 November, 2012	39 Days
6 October, 2012	42 Days
16 August, 2012	51 Days
16 July, 2012	31 Days
26 June, 2012	20 Days
9 May, 2012	48 Days
28 March, 2012	42 Days
21 February, 2012. 

I don't think this is normal at all. Sorry but I just copied and pasted that. Plus I have some very classic PCOS symptoms that my doctor just shrugs off. What do you ladies think of my cycles?


----------



## opera_lady24

Frustrated....that looks like it could be a sign. What are your other symptoms? To give an example....difficulty losing weight/overweight, hair growth on face/neck, hair loss, no AF for months on end or irregular AF and the symptom that's used to diagnose it is polycystic ovaries...which requires an internal exam. I'd get it done and find a new doctor if you're concerned. Personally, I have no time for doctors who charge me lots of money and act like they don't care.

Brie...13DPO is still early. You're never out until the :witch: comes.

And............:bfp:

FRER this morning with FMU



I also took a clear blue plus and answer...both were BFN...kinda frustrating


----------



## Frustrated42

Total BFP opera! So excited for you!!!!

As for my other symptoms weight issues, hair issues which has gotten worse in the last year. It's so frustrating to have them tell me nothing is wrong when I feel like I could grow a beard on my face lol. I don't think that's normal for a women.


----------



## Lionchild

opera_lady24 said:


> Frustrated....that looks like it could be a sign. What are your other symptoms? To give an example....difficulty losing weight/overweight, hair growth on face/neck, hair loss, no AF for months on end or irregular AF and the symptom that's used to diagnose it is polycystic ovaries...which requires an internal exam. I'd get it done and find a new doctor if you're concerned. Personally, I have no time for doctors who charge me lots of money and act like they don't care.
> 
> Brie...13DPO is still early. You're never out until the :witch: comes.
> 
> And............:bfp:
> 
> FRER this morning with FMU
> 
> View attachment 567043
> 
> 
> I also took a clear blue plus and answer...both were BFN...kinda frustrating



:happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee:

I am so happy for you, Opera!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!! Doesn't it feel amazing to hear those words?! And to think, you had said you were going to quit trying because the timing was bad. Then BOOM :bfp:!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated42 said:


> I agree that everyone should get tested if you've been trying for a while. I did a few years ago and was told there was nothing wrong. But as I see it my last 6 cycles have been:
> Start Date	Length
> 23 January, 2013	Current, CD 23
> 26 December, 2012	28 Days
> 17 November, 2012	39 Days
> 6 October, 2012	42 Days
> 16 August, 2012	51 Days
> 16 July, 2012	31 Days
> 26 June, 2012	20 Days
> 9 May, 2012	48 Days
> 28 March, 2012	42 Days
> 21 February, 2012.
> 
> I don't think this is normal at all. Sorry but I just copied and pasted that. Plus I have some very classic PCOS symptoms that my doctor just shrugs off. What do you ladies think of my cycles?


I think your irregular cycle lengths are probably indicative of an underlying condition. There is a lot of variation there. And what Opera said about PCOS, do you have any symptoms that she mentioned? I think you should definitely get a second opinion. Have you seen a fertility specialist? How long have you been ttc? I can't remember.

I'm not worried about PCOS for myself. I'm normal weight, have 30-31 day cycles (except this month), no irregular hair growth, and predictable ovulation. I think what my GP overlooked was that my progesterone levels were normal at 26 DPO for what would have been normal at 21 DPO a 14 day lp. The problem is that my af arrived a few days later, which isn't normal. I am convinced my problem is estrogen dominance due to other symptoms I experience throughout the month. Unexplained hormonal imbalances (without conditions like PCOS causing them) are hard to diagnose. I'm trying to see if I can get my hormones on track with B-complex, diet, and lifestyle changes first. The doc suggested birth control pills, but that's exactly what I don't want to do while ttc.

GL!! :hugs: Let us know what's going on if you do head to the doc.


----------



## wantanerd

Opera I see it!!!! Congrats!


----------



## opera_lady24

Going to doc to get bloods to confirm it (and make sure everything is okay). I am having such a hard time believing it. Maybe if two of the three tests were positive...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Opera I am so happy for you!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Don't worry about some of the tests being negative, in a few days they will all be positive! I had a mixture of weird looking negative (that looked like evaps) and then positive tests at first! You will see how the lines get darker with time (if you keep testing like crazy like I did lol)!!! Yay! It's time for the blood test!


----------



## opera_lady24

Well I wasn't able to get bloodwork done today b/c my doc's office was really understaffed but when I ahowed my doc my chart and the two tests she seemed really confident that I am. I'll find out tomorrow I guess.


----------



## JJDreams

Opera - I know I haven't posted anything any in a while, but I have still been checking in often. I am so excited for you!!!! For the past couple days, I find myself logging into this site several times throughout the day just to see if you have posted any updates. Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## GingerPanda

opera_lady24 said:


> GP...any news?




Lionchild said:


> GP? Are you out there? How's it going?

Sorry, not been posting much these past couple of days. This morning I finally accepted that I'm not pregnant from last cycle. Getting O twinges from the left side, which is correct, and I got a positive OPK today. BD'd last night. I just don't want to have a baby in December, so I'm going to stop TTC for a little bit. I have my appointment for basic testing set for March 20th. Hopefully we can start trying in April and maybe have a baby in 2014.



opera_lady24 said:


> Frustrated....that looks like it could be a sign. What are your other symptoms? To give an example....difficulty losing weight/overweight, hair growth on face/neck, hair loss, no AF for months on end or irregular AF and the symptom that's used to diagnose it is polycystic ovaries...which requires an internal exam. I'd get it done and find a new doctor if you're concerned. Personally, I have no time for doctors who charge me lots of money and act like they don't care.
> 
> Brie...13DPO is still early. You're never out until the :witch: comes.
> 
> And............:bfp:
> 
> FRER this morning with FMU
> 
> View attachment 567043
> 
> 
> I also took a clear blue plus and answer...both were BFN...kinda frustrating

!!!:dance::happydance::dance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::happydance::dance::happydance:!!!


----------



## opera_lady24

I'm so nervous ladies...at the doc office now. Frer this morning still had a line but it was fainter than yesterday. Also took an answer which had a disappearig positive. Is that normal this early?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

My blue dye tests at first had a disappearing line! I hope you get wonderful news! FX!


----------



## Lionchild

opera_lady24 said:


> I'm so nervous ladies...at the doc office now. Frer this morning still had a line but it was fainter than yesterday. Also took an answer which had a disappearig positive. Is that normal this early?


FX for you, Opera! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Frustrated42

Fx for your opera and for good new today!


----------



## Lionchild

GP, glad to hear you are doing ok. Let us know how the doc appointment goes in a few weeks. What all are they testing? 

Enjoy a little break from ttc. It sounds amazingly relaxing to me.


----------



## Frustrated42

As for me this cycle ntnp has been ok. Except that I know all my body signs now and if they have been correct I O'd lady night. Which meant I still bd'd lol


----------



## puppymom

Opera, how did your appt. go today?


----------



## Lionchild

That's understandable, Frustrated. It's kind of impossible to NTNP once you know how your cycles work (i.e., what symptoms to look for). At least you can pretend to NTNP while husband stays in the dark.

I'm afraid af may be on her way. I'm having light spotting and have been feeling the PMS all day. I've got to say that I'm going to be a little irritated if af shows up in the next few days. It will mean that my body decided to O late this month and wait until I had the flu and I was too sick to BD. Come on! That's how you're going to end my first year of ttc! Evil!

Waiting to hear from you, Opera! I'm hoping you'll have some good news to cheer me/us up!


----------



## Lionchild

Ok, now I'm really confused! I finally got more opks in the mail today. I just took one and it's almost positive. I've either gotta be getting ready to O the latest I ever have before (cd34) or I'm just a tiny bit pregnant. I did get three evaps this week&#8212;my first evaps ever I should add. I'm going to have to hold my pee now and take an HPT tonight. I don't know what to think.


----------



## opera_lady24

Blood test was negative. I'm devastated. FRER will be getting a very livid complaint come Tuesday. 

My temps are still high, so I removed my manual O date to see if FF thinks I O'd, which it does, but it thinks I'm only 10DPO. If that's the case, we didn't time things right at all.

Ok...gotta go.


----------



## Lionchild

Opera- I am so sorry to hear the bad news. The test looked very positive. Is it possible you had a chemical?

I can imagine how let down you must be feeling. We're here if you need support and cheering up.


----------



## Brie1117

Oh

Opera

I am so

so

SO
Sorry!!!!

I am with you that FRER should get a big boot up the keister. How unfair! That test looked SO positive! I'm so sorry hun :(

BIG BIG BI :hugs: for you! 

<3


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Opera so sorry! :(

I agree with Lionchild, maybe it was a chemical? 

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## opera_lady24

Well having let FF do its job without me interfering, it looks like I might have miscalculated and I'm 11dpo. We dtd 2 days prior to O so there's a chance just small.

Regardless, I shouldn't have had positives so I'm never buying frer's or epts again.

Looking at my chart, do you think it's possible I implanted at 8dpo? If so, would it be unlikely that a blood test be negative 2 days later?

One thing's for sure: if my temps are still high in a week I'm not testing until I'm 18dpo. I can't put myself through that h**l again.


----------



## puppymom

opera, 1-2 days before is suggested by many, you still have a good chance. If it was a quantitative blood test, they likely would have been able to tell, but not necessarily if it was qualitative. Do you know which kind they did?


----------



## opera_lady24

It was quantitative....


----------



## Lionchild

Opera- I think if you did implant, your temps suggest it was at 8DPO. While it seems likely the tests would have shown at least very low levels of hCG (like around 10 or something), I don't think they definitely would have. Did the doctors tell you the exact level that was detected by any chance? 

Your temps were rising after the dip, but then they seemed to have dropped today. Do you have symptoms af is coming? In any case, you're absolutely right that the FRER shouldn't have detected anything. I'm so sorry, Opera.


----------



## Lionchild

Hmm, now I'm thinking about it though Opera. Not everyone has an implantation dip. I think even with people who are charting and end up pregnant, it's only like 23% of people. What if you really did have a chemical? Your body could have started producing just enough hCG for the hormone to barely detect on 8 DPO (when you got the light line on the E.P.T). Then if the hormone started to drop due to an early mc, that would explain why you got the two negatives the next day. Since FRER is extra sensitive, it's possible it was detecting lower levels of hCG than the other two tests you used. Then, by the time you went to the doc the next day, it's possible that your levels had dropped below the range for pregnancy. If this theory has any possibility of being true, you would have to start af in the next day.

I'm sorry for sharing my crazy theory. I was just stalking your chart and trying to figure out why two tests of yours looked 100% positive to several of us. I know a chemical likely wouldn't make you feel any better, but at least you could still keep some faith in the HPTs.

Again, I'm so sorry for the let-down.


----------



## opera_lady24

I appreciate your theories and I was a bit tempted to believe that I had a chemical until my temp went up today. I have no sign AF is approaching but I'm still early. I'll know more in a few days. I would also think that if I had a chemical that I'd be be bleeding by now. 

Something is def going on I just don't know what yet. I did have a dream last night that I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl and I got to hold her and love her. Who knows, maybe my faith was being tested. I do have a strange peace about the whole thing now.


----------



## Lionchild

I guess time will tell, Opera. I'm glad you're feeling a little better about things today.


----------



## Brie1117

Glad you're feeling better, Opera! My thoughts are positive for you! I really like your theory, Lionchild! way to be positive :)

18 DPO in the morning, according to FF. All tests Neg, temps still climbing (we'll see in the am) I usually get AF around 14-15 DPO. If FF is right, that is...... 
Nips still sore, shooting/hot pains in R breast. (weird)
Slightly crampy (esp in lower back) this evening.
STRONG smelling, sometimes cloudy urine
Headache in the evening
PMS irritability has set in (poor DF)
HOT

All of these are signs, except smelly urine, I've had with impending AF. Not even a hint of a line on tests, but I'm waiting to see what tomorrow brings, and then the coming week..... if AF a no-show maybe try to hold out one more week then go to Planned Parenthood for a test?? dunno. Trying to NOT count my chickens before they hatch.... Waiting Game continues.

Statistically one of us is bound to get a BFP soon - Think positive! Break Eggs ladies!
<3


----------



## opera_lady24

Your chart is looking good Brie...the new high is a good sign. Only progesterone can cause that. If you test, stay away from FRERs; I think they changed the quality of the test strips. Answer brand seems to be reliable as does clear blue plus. When I used mine it was stark white and it seemed to give a very clear result. FX'd for you!!!! :dust:

Anyway, I had a similar shooting pain in my left breast yesterday, and it's bugging me again today a bit. I mean, it HURT! It felt like someone stuck a huge needle into the edge of my armpit, shot some horrid poisonous/painful fluids into my bb that went straight through to my nipple. Ouch! I was at church no less and hugging my chest yesterday so I hope no one looked at me funny lol! I go to a Vineyard church though so everyone is pretty easy-going and accepting lol. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. My temps are still rising so I still have some hope for this very weird cycle!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## opera_lady24

On second thought Brie....I'm not so sure about your chart...a lot of your pre-o temps are above the coverline. If I were to guess, it looks like you more likely O'd on Wednesday the 6th or Tuesday the 12th...notice the spike the next day? Just a thought.


----------



## puppymom

Brie, I was thinking similar to Opera - I think you o'd later than FF has you pinned at.


----------



## Lionchild

I agree with Opera and puppymom. I think the 6th looks more probable for O according to your temps. Also, I got weird smelling urine the month I got bfp. Good luck!!

Opera, I hope you get a wonderful surprise at the end of this wacky cycle!!


----------



## Brie1117

I think you guys are right - I'm not trusting FF that much, and my sore nips started after the 6th, so that makes sense. I hope either FF is right, or you guys are, because after the 6th there wasn't a whole lot of BDing goin' on!!
Thanks ladies!


----------



## Brie1117

Opera - That is promising! I'm glad the temps are staying up! Wait a week and test again??? What's your plan??


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry about the lack of posting. I got tied up working on one art piece this weekend that sucked my life away. But it's done! I'm tired of looking at Photoshop now. :wacko:


----------



## opera_lady24

Welcome back GP....it's nice to have you! I totally understand about artwork sucking your life away. In my case it's usually arranging music for a very unique orchestra.

GL Brie!


----------



## GingerPanda

Ooh, music-arrangement. Now that is a headful!

I installed curtains (finally) in my room today. It's warmer already, and I can play the piano in peace!
 



Attached Files:







curtains.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Stinas

Oh Opera!
Im sorry. I am really hoping it was just too early for the blood test! FX your cycle turns around!


----------



## opera_lady24

So I've had some fun with the "make your baby" superimposed images...some of them are actually reasonable and some are just ridiculous lol! Enjoy...www.morphthing.com

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/3ec4dd11a6ebdbbe64e3daccbb54db2b/0/17482238/Baby-of-P3-jpg-and-BrettandShauna-JPG.jpeg

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/a503620c3c58c43ab422a7e81404b1a2/0/17482214/Baby-of-P3-jpg-and-BrettandShauna-JPG.jpeg

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/3fa569f0f20a283569ecb5ebe7de0351/0/17482158/Baby-of-P3-jpg-and-P3-jpg.jpeg

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/a1c1388f9825631b4d759f7f35feb0be/0/17482127/Baby-of-P3-jpg-and-P3-jpg.jpeg

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/b9f063237866bceb761ba4f15d7fd426/0/17482104/Baby-of-P3-jpg-and-P3-jpg.jpeg

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/a7da4bee3a97a2c6adc2e85d6ccff636/0/17481697/Baby-of-Shaunadressy2-JPG-and-BrettandShauna-JPG.jpeg

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/e8cb1323ce3dc2dfe069a208167b67f8/0/17481650/Baby-of-Shaunadressy2-JPG-and-BrettandShauna-JPG.jpeg


----------



## Brie1117

Hey, those kids aren't bad!! ha ha ha! funny!


----------



## opera_lady24

Good morning (or at least it's morning where I live)...anyway, how is everyone doing today?

My temps are still climbing. I've never had a chart like this. Although I'm a little concerned...I had some brown discharge. Not sure if it's spotting. Arg!

My back is just killing me. Yesterday it was hard to bend over, get up from sitting, lean, etc. This morning it's a bit better but we'll see. And I didn't even do any exercise that would have caused this.


----------



## Lionchild

Temps are looking good, Opera! GL! Those morphs are funny. The kids are cute, the resolution on the photos is just really bizarre. You'll have to compare your real kiddo with those pictures once he/she arrives.

I've determined that I had an annovulatory cycle. I've had heavy spotting/light bleeding with very mild cramps for the past few days. It's nothing like an af, but it's heavier than any other type of spotting that's normal for me. I don't know if my body is still messed up from the mc (seems odd considering how early it was) or I'm thinking it could be the B-complex (or the fact that I had the flu). I'm continuing to take the B-complex because I do have more energy from it and I believe it will help with my luteal phase. I just think it takes time to get hormones balanced. Anyway, I'm feeling optimistic that I will O normally this month (maybe early) and that my luteal phase will be at least a day longer (hopefully 3 days longer!) Let's go Nov/December 2013 babies!!!

In other news, I've started going to Body Pump classes with one of my girlfriends. It's kicking my butt! I can barely walk right now. I figure if I'm not getting pregnant, I might as well work on a beach body. Plus core building will also help with labor.


----------



## Lionchild

I forgot to say hello to GingerPanda! Good to hear from you again! Enjoy your piano playing! 

You're taking a month off from ttc still, right? Is it a nice break?


----------



## GingerPanda

Lionchild said:


> I forgot to say hello to GingerPanda! Good to hear from you again! Enjoy your piano playing!
> 
> You're taking a month off from ttc still, right? Is it a nice break?

Hi! Well, yesterday was the first "spring-like" day we've had, and it got all the way to 50°F! So DH and I each downed two shots (Fireball cinnamon-flavored whiskey for me, and Jack Daniels for him) and walked to the local pub. (I swear we don't have a drinking problem. :haha:) But they were closed as they were getting their floors re-done in preparation for their 3-day long Patty's Day bender. So while we were heavily buzzed, we decided to walk to Kroger's and we would just eat and drink at home. While we were walking, we were talking about how I didn't want to have a baby in December, and DH said "Well, let's be honest, it's probably not going to happen right now anyway, so we might as well not try but not prevent. We're going to the St Patrick's day thing, and we're excited about it, so I say we challenge the fates that you get knocked up so you can't drink on St Patrick's day!"

So yeah. We're NTNP. But I'm confident I'll get my Patty's day drinks and go in for my fertility appointment on the 20th. :rofl:


Opera, those babies are cute! It inspired me to make some.

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/107a4bf217dcf6e5a4f2cc10f488f3e7/0/17496064/Baby-of-IMG-0853-jpg-and-b2-jpg.jpeg
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/ee92def56114ef70b4f042afe15e091c/0/17496097/Baby-of-b2-jpg-and-IMG-0853-jpg.jpeg
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/46c6b5d7aec7d30e0afe71786b237b1a/0/17495947/Baby-of-WP-000001-jpg-and-IMG-0853-jpg.jpeg
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/eada8bbcbd55fea6fc9eb15c8d90f989/0/17496030/Baby-of-IMG-0853-jpg-and-WP-000001-jpg.jpeg


Dying laughing at the second one. :rofl:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Those babies are all cute!! I was also inspired, this is what turned out!







I hope you are all doing well, break an egg! :dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

For comedy purposes...

Seth Rogan and I have a Seth Rogan Jr:
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/fa47ce55f95f11b9f96ef6baef287b56/0/17496138/Baby-of-Seth-Rogen-and-IMG-0853-jpg.jpeg

Adam Levine and I have a little girl with a beard:
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/aced34e22fb054bb35d325bede344797/0/17496162/Baby-of-Adam-Levine-and-IMG-0853-jpg.jpeg

Hugh Laurie and I have an angry little boy:
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/978b390530122ec170b7b15ae4ae845f/0/17496173/Baby-of-Hugh-Laurie-and-IMG-0853-jpg.jpeg

Jesse Spencer and I make a beautiful boy:
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/01011c600c092af46606a24604249914/0/17496178/Baby-of-Jesse-Spencer-and-IMG-0853-jpg.jpeg
That grows into a very attractive man:
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/2/d0b1291e756b6c8f8f825c0307f25596/0/65441509/Jesse-Spencer--IMG-0853-jpg.jpeg


----------



## borr.dg.baby

:rofl: :haha: :rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl:

Although, I'm convinced it's a genetic impossibility for Jesse Spencer to make an unattractive child. The man is just far too gorgeous. He even looks good with my glasses. :haha:


----------



## Brie1117

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/8a8d994e7481ff70ac0630501e4dc4f7/0/17496566/Baby-of-10063-4616178279642-891248653-n-jpg-and-26377-1395783772541-2123241-n-jpg.jpeg

BAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!


----------



## Brie1117

That Nose is RIDICULOUS!! I dunno WHO'S that is! Glad it's got DF's eyes though. And a lovely little tan, thanks to yours truly (mixed North African/Caucasian/American Indian)
Sassy little sucker with that pursed mouth - obviously ironic and way too hipster for the rest of us. hahahahaha!


----------



## GingerPanda

This thread has the *cutest* (and sassiest) babies! :haha:


----------



## Brie1117

Here's our little boy
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/4ac81a2f4a6cc45b2dd378c0877ac766/0/17496756/Baby-of-100-0943-JPG-and-10063-4616178279642-891248653-n-jpg.jpeg



Here's our girl child
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/e09616df288120001bee5bba5c776c92/0/17496767/Baby-of-100-0943-JPG-and-10063-4616178279642-891248653-n-jpg.jpeg


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! How unfortunate! BU WHAT FUN!!! Thanks Opera! hee hee hee!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute babies!! :haha:


----------



## Brie1117

Brown CM when I wipe today (started this afternoon).

DF is being a little bitch today, too. 

Can't wait to get to work.

UGH.


----------



## Lionchild

Cute babies, everyone! I'll have to try that sometime when I have a few minutes. I like how yours has glasses, GP&#8212;like they came out of the womb wearing them. Ha!

Brie, I hope work gives you an escape and that tomorrow is better for you.

I have seven hours of data entry to do tonight. Not looking forward to it! Chat with you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## opera_lady24

Y'all's babies crack me up!!!! SO cute! Hehehe. It's nice to have fun with this whole ttc thing every once in a while. :)

GP....I'm jealous. Have fun with all that St. Patty's day fun.

Lionchild...good luck with all the data entry. That really doesn't sound fun at all.

Brie....:hugs: You just look like you need it. 

So I had a thought and I'd like all your advice. Based on my chart...does it look possible that FF might have me pinned wrong? That I actually O'd later....like where it reads 6 or 8dpo? Answer test was negative today, but it wasn't my FMU either. I'm not sure what to think. No spotting reported for today and not really any recently at all. Based on where I'm at in my luteal phase, I should have spotted already and my temps should have gone down (if I base it on my previous ovulatory cycles).


----------



## Brie1117

Opera - I think of course it's possible you O'd later than FF says, but it's hard to tell with the missing temps on the 7th & 10th. But with the data I'm looking at it looks like FF is right. But maybe you O'd the 10th or 11th. Do you usually have a dip on O day?
I usually try to trust FF because it's giving you the best possible outcome of all the data it's considering. But I guess even a computer program can be wrong when it comes to analyzing the human body, lol!
I'd trust FF for a while & see if your temps change.....

(hey, if FF is right for you & wrong for me, we've O'd a day apart :) wouldn't it be cool to get our bfps at the same time?)

OTHER NEWS: the spotting is gone for now. I _think_ that happened last time, but I don't remember & didn't log it very well on my charts. I don't have any more cramping. Barely sensations, really. Just an awareness of my body, like I'm really trying to pay attention to what it's telling me. I'm ready for some clear information, sista!
I'm daydreaming about it being late implantation spotting (surfacing late b/c it's brown). But of course I will be wrong and get AF in the middle of the night & ruin a perfectly good pair of undies..... maybe I should go put a pad on..... sigh. 

In any case, it was rainy and cold today, but I didn't notice the cold part because I was BOILING HOT all day (walking around in the rain with a t-shirt on and cursing myself for wearing Uggs instead of flip-flops!!) I was SWEATING and uncomfortable in every store I went into and was driving around with the windows open. So weird.

Ok, I'm done blabbing. We got our engagement photos today so I'm gonna insert the disc and have some fun :)

Night all! Keep the Witch away!


----------



## opera_lady24

Thanks for the advice Brie. Enjoy those pictures!

I'm still not sure what to make of my chart. I wasn't really taking TTC seriously this cycle b/c it appeared that O wasn't going to happen, then boom, there it was. If I had been paying closer attention I would have been temping every day. Oh well I guess. I do usually have a dip, or at least it's low for a while then spikes.

I am starting to break out, which means that AF could possibly be here in about a week. Test this morning was BFN.

We'll see I guess.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## opera_lady24

Well....just had some bright red spotting. I think AF is going to show up REALLY soon. Honestly, if she does, I'll be thankful that I FINALLY had a real cycle. Late O yes, but at least this time my LP was a normal length. What I don't get is the high temps. I would think that if AF is planning on showing up today, I would have had a huge drop in BBT this morning...not a 10th of a point.


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, just in case anyone needed a chuckle.


----------



## puppymom

opera, I don't always get a big drop when AF arrives - it's usually more gradual. As in, when I had a real cycle nearly a year ago - eek!


----------



## opera_lady24

For me, my temp drops drastically...almost like someone stripped my body of all the progesterone. I don't typically experience spotting until that happens. 

As of right now...that spotting completely disappeared. If I was getting AF it would have only gotten heavier. Ugh! I wish I could tell my body what it's supposed to do!


----------



## puppymom

Unless it's different now that your body is regulating?

Have you tested again?


----------



## Brie1117

Opera, I'm in you same boat - My light brown spotting all but stopped by this evening. AF is due tomorrow if I go by my Oing on the 6th. (bought some generic hpts just in case).
My tempt DID, however, drop this morning. Not to coverline, but enough for me to expect AF tomorrow.... only the spotting/cramps/all pms signs are essentially GONE.....

What is up with us, huh?
I usually start AF in the mornings, but maybe she's hiding away until tomorrow evening... I dunno. I'm hoping she heads for the hills and a pretty pink line pops up in her place, but I'm not expecting that at this point.

<3


----------



## opera_lady24

Wow Brie you were up late! DH and I are like old fogies and typically go to bed around 9-10pm.

Anyway, what did your temp do today? Did AF finally show?

My temp went up today! Highest it's been all cycle. I'm really starting to think that FF has me pinned wrong. Ugh! This has been my craziest cycle EVER!


----------



## opera_lady24

Puppymom...I tested BFN yesterday with FMU. Didn't test this morning. Will probably test again tomorrow seeing as my temp is higher today.


----------



## Lionchild

Good luck, Opera and Brie!!! Stay away witch!

I'm on cd 6. I think I'm going to start SMEP tomorrow (rather than wait until day 8). I want to make sure I don't miss an early O date.


----------



## opera_lady24

GL Lionchild! lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## Brie1117

Yes, I was up until about 1:45 last night. I've been having trouble getting to sleep this last week. But I get home from rehearsal around 10:00pm and still have to do some work afterwards (emails, editing music, adjusting schedules, etc.) so by the time it's lights out, my brain won't turn off so I have to play on the computer, or read for awhile.
Plus, my internal clock has always been to stay up late & sleep in late, just like my mom. Good thing I'm a theatre actor & our jobs don't mostly start till evening, hee hee!

Anyway, here's the REAL news:
No AF this morning. She usually surprises me with an 8am wake up call, but I slept till noon & nothing. No spotting either, but I've been horizontal all night so that may change when I start getting active (aka doing 3 weeks worth of laundry... ugh.)

My temp did a tip-toe version of going up, but I kept falling asleep & opening my mouth, so I'm not really trusting my temp all that much. If AF remains absent all day, I'll test tomorrow, but I expect she'll show by this evening.


----------



## puppymom

opera, I was thinking FF has your ovulation date wrong as well - my guess is it's one of those missed temps. I think you're still in - I'd keep testing!


----------



## Brie1117

I agree, puppymom. FF seems to be making mistakes this month!

Still No AF as we creep into the late afternoon..... Watery CM. No more brown spotting. No cramps. Called my Mom (a Labor & Delivery Nurse) and told her I was late. She asked after my temps & I said they've been up (above my coverline) for 15 days (by my/your guys's guess, 21 days by FF). She got kinda giddy & it was really cute, but I'm not convinced about ANYTHING yet. Not until AF shows. My guess is either this evening or tomorrow morning.


----------



## puppymom

Brie, is it possible you ovulated on CD 65, instead of what you put in? If that was the case you'd only be 9 DPO... just a thought.


----------



## Lionchild

I hope the witch stays away for you, Brie!!! Fingers crossed!!! I'm looking forward to your updates.


----------



## opera_lady24

Oooh GL Brie! I can see some bump buddy potential here. How fitting...we both have pcos...and :wacko: cycles!

I have new cramping sensations. I don't know what to make of them yet.


----------



## Brie1117

puppymom - If I DID O on CD65, then I'd be all the more optimistic about getting a BFP b/c of the spotting (which would've been at 7-8dpo by that estimate)! That's NEVER happened to me at that point in my cycles EVER. And I've NEVER been late for AF once I've O'd either (just takes me FOREVER to O usually!!) My LP is 14 Days without fail. If I did O on CD65 I'd be very very very excited instead of nervous, haha! I'll keep that in mind, thanks!

Opera - I am really crossing my fingers tight for you, too! Not gonna jinx anything, but HOW COOL WOULD THAT BE??!??!?? 

Still no sign of her......


----------



## Brie1117

Well ladies, I am officially LATE!
I am also officially STUPID! I forgot to test this morning!!!!!!!! What a waste of perfectly concentrated FMU!!!!!!! RIGHT down the toilet!!! UGH! How dumb can you be!?!?! I am SOOOOO not a morning person.......

Temps rise again. No AF yet, but it's still very early - however, no cramps, no spotting from last night to now. Just a "wet", lubricated feeling like she's here, but I keep checking and she's definitely 100% not! 

EEK! Now I'm so anxious (and mad at myself) that I can't get back to sleep!! But alarm is going off in an hour so I may just troll TTC websites & drive myself further into insanity until it buzzes!


----------



## opera_lady24

Updates????

My temp dipped a tiny bit today but not enough to make me think AF is here. New cramping sensations still there (it feels like a cylinder is turning around in my abs and it has softish teeth that are eating me from the inside out!) 

No spotting yet today. None yesterday. No, I didn't test. Too nervous.


----------



## Brie1117

oh my goodness, Opera, that is a HORRIBLE sounding description of your cramps!! Jeez! I hope that goes away soon!! How scary to feel like you're getting eaten from the inside out!!!

I just have this watery CM that is almost GUSHING out (TMI, sorry!), making me think AF is knocking, but it's clear, no tints of color. I can't pee yet, but I will let you know when I do!!!!!


----------



## Brie1117

Read this and it tripped me out:

"Implantation, when the fertilized egg implants into the endometrium, happens about a week after ovulation (range: 6-12 days), and it takes another 3-4 days after implantation (9-16 dpo: days after ovulation) for the blood pregnancy test to first become positive, followed 2-3 days later by the early positive pregnancy urine test, the home pregnancy test (HPT)."

https://www.babymed.com/early-positive-pregnancy-test-after-implantation


----------



## Brie1117

OK - Forced myself to pee again. BFN. Just as I expected. Well, that's what I get for forgetting FMU! Oh well. I bet AF will come today at some point. :p


----------



## opera_lady24

Yeah I've read that before too. That's why I didn't test today. If I'm right, and the spotting I had was implantation bleeding 2 days ago, there's no way that 1) I'd get a + hpt and 2) there's no way that I'm 17dpo. 

It's kinda frustrating really. WHY did I miss those two days temping???!!!!! It could seriously make ALL the difference!


----------



## opera_lady24

Wow Brie...we keep posting within a minute of each other! Lol! I'd give it a few more days before testing again. My SIL said that hpt's aren't all that reliable until about a week after AF is late. I'm tending to agree with her.


----------



## opera_lady24

Here's some info on HPT's from the mayo clinic:

"Many home pregnancy tests claim to be accurate as early as the first day of a missed period - or even before. For the most reliable results, however, wait until one week after a missed period."

https://https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/home-pregnancy-tests/PR00100


----------



## puppymom

Keep your hopes up ladies, your temps are still good! If we stick together and stay positive, we will beat these wacky cycles!


----------



## Brie1117

Still No AF! Creamy CM. Cervix is playing peek-a-boo. Was hard to find and soft earlier today (but then I checked a few minutes ago & it's lower & firmer). I'm not gonna pay too much attention to CP, though.

Opera, my SIL said the same thing today! She was a couple weeks late when she got a positive. Thanks for the info!! :)

I wish I could've told my Dad he was gonna be a Grandpa on his birthday today, but I settled for an admission of my late AF. We're all on pins & needles now.... we'll see if I make it through tomorrow!


----------



## GingerPanda

AAAAAHHH

Ladies! Bring us some BFPs!


----------



## opera_lady24

Going crazy over here!!!!


----------



## Frustrated42

Keeping my fx'd for all you ladies. Lots of baby dust to you. 

Af showed today no big surprise there though since I didn't really try this cycle. Second normal cycle I've had in a year. Hoping this is a good sign. Going to go back to actively ttcing this month but I just started working on Monday and have been crazy busy working usually till about 10pm and then just crashing hard because I have to be up and at work at 8:15. It's nice to be done university but I'm not used to working now lol. Sorry to ramble about my life. Have a great night ladies. I'll check back in tomorrow!


----------



## Lionchild

Welcome back, Frustrated!! Good luck ttc again this month! Hopefully with working, you won't have to bring the work home (like homework). Baby dust!!

Waiting for good news from both Brie and Opera!! I'm loving your excitement and enthusiasm!!


----------



## Brie1117

We missed you, Frustrated! Glad to have you back! Sorry work's been swamping you! Either it'll mellow out or you'll get used to it, lol.


Hoping temps stay up tomorrow & AF stays away (I'm nervous, just plain nervous). I don't feel like she's coming at ALL, but I'm worried about the temps and now I'm just stressing out and that's probably the last thing I should be doing but I can't help it so meeeeeeehhh!!
I seriously have ZERO "symptoms". Well, Ok, my BBS feel funny only every now & then, but nothing to really take note of (sometimes heavy, sometimes hot, sometimes tingly, sometimes stabby, mostly nothing). Still the "wet" feeling on/off.
EXHAUSTED. I'm not gonna make it much longer, lol.

My best friend is coming over in the morning to talk about her baby shower :) I'm actually excited to do this, lol! A week ago I would have dreaded it, but at the moment, I'm looking forward to it!

What's going on Opera?? Updates??


----------



## Brie1117

:witch:
UGH, I feel yucky! I have the WORST Back cramps this morning, got up to pee & there she was. :growlmad:

Im not surprised, as I was expecting her to tell the truth, but of course I'm a little disappointed. But mostly I'm glad that this LONG-ASS cycle is over FINALLY (73 friggin days!) and ready to move on to the next cycle!!!!

Opera, any news?? AF still steering clear?? FXFXFXFX!!!!


----------



## opera_lady24

I'm SO sorry Brie! At least you know what's going on though and hey, you know you had a normal cycle!

AF is still nowhere to be seen. I have no idea what's going on. Test this morning had a disappearing line that showed up immediately but evaporated within the time limit so I'm counting it as BFN. I'll test again on Monday if AF hasn't shown up yet and my temps are still high. My bbt did drop a bit today, but it's still abnormally high for me...especially at this point in my LH. I'm really beginning to be convinced that I O'd much later than FF has me pinned.


----------



## Frustrated42

Thanks ladies! Yes work will calm down I just need to find a routine. I'm feeling optimistic about ttcing again. Going to be positive that it will happen when it's right!


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry about af, Brie :(. I'm glad that your hellish cycle is over and that you did end up with O and a normal lp. Sending lots of baby dust your way for this next cycle (although I think my baby dust may be the fake kind). If I can get my hands on the real stuff, I'll share!

Opera, you have had bad luck with hot tests this cycle. I'm hoping you have good news to share on Monday! GL!!

I finally stopped spotting/light bleeding after 8 days. Stupid annovulatory cycle! Ready to start SMEP-ing!


----------



## Brie1117

Thanks girls! 
Opera your temps still look awesome!!! GL! FX!!!

Lionchild - I had a lot of fun SMEPing until my cycle got to be 40 days..... Enjoy :)

Frustrated - GO POSITIVITY!!! :)

I'm very pumped about trying the soy isoflavones tomorrow. Opera, you're right about knowing I had a normal cycle :) I O'd VERY late, but at least I did and now I'll know not to give up so easily (though I don't think I did, but it certainly looks like we've got to try harder). Good thing about this cycle's experience is that DF now totally 100% agrees that we can't "skip" important days no matter HOW tired either of us are, lol.

For now, I'm enjoying my wine after a long day. Hosted auditions for another show today (for the Children's Co. I work with). This is a younger age group. We're doing Willy Wonka.
So that's THREE shows:
Les Miserables (directing)
Willy Wonka (directing)
Spring Awakening (principle role)
and I'm about to audition for another one:
Oklahoma! (but this one is the professional company I work with - I'm gonna try to get that lead role, lol, but I hope my schedule will allow it) :)

Sorry, rambling......

Feelin' good about this cycle :)


----------



## opera_lady24

Well I had heavier spotting this morning and my temps dipped significantly. My guess is the AF from H**l is going to pay me a visit soon. Considering I haven't had a real period in 3 months this one is probably going to be miserable.

We'll see. I'm honestly not bummed if she shows up. I had the strongest ovulation I've had since I started this journey.


----------



## Brie1117

:( Still holding out hope for you, hun!


----------



## opera_lady24

Well...spotting has pretty much disappeared. Don't know what to think.


----------



## GingerPanda

Weird cycles going on, here!


----------



## opera_lady24

You too GP?


----------



## puppymom

Maybe your temp will be back up tomorrow, Opera!


----------



## opera_lady24

I love all of your positivity! Y'all are awesome!

We'll see I guess. Regardless, something serious is going on. I had debilitating back pain today and have felt queasy all day. Yucky. Seriously considering a sick day tomorrow, lol. Not sure I could get away with it though, I went to my school's auction (big deal fancy dinner deal) on Saturday and all four of the administrators plus both of the office managers saw me there.

How is everyone else???


----------



## Lionchild

I hope puppymom's thought is right, Opera! GL tomorrow! I hope you feel better too.

GP, are you having a crazy cycle like the rest of us?

I'm good. Dh and I went skiing today. I'm now curled up on the couch grading while I watch the Oscars. It's freezing outside!


----------



## Brie1117

LOOOOOOooooong Day. Getting ready for auditions this weekend :)

Started my Soy Isoflavones today :)

Overall smiley faces :) :)


----------



## GingerPanda

opera_lady24 said:


> You too GP?




Lionchild said:


> I hope puppymom's thought is right, Opera! GL tomorrow! I hope you feel better too.
> 
> GP, are you having a crazy cycle like the rest of us?
> 
> I'm good. Dh and I went skiing today. I'm now curled up on the couch grading while I watch the Oscars. It's freezing outside!

Thankfully, I have made it all the way to CD20 without bleeding for the first time this year! :thumbup: Hopefully I can have a whole 30-ish day cycle!

On other fronts, a sick lady at the dentist office TOTALLY broke waiting room etiquette and sat right next to me, even though there were plenty of other open seats. Then she started hacking and coughing. It seems I didn't escape fast enough, as I'm now sick. My throat is blazing, and my voice is pretty much non-existent.


----------



## opera_lady24

I'm sorry GP...hope you feel better soon. Drink lots of water and warm camomile teas. There's actually a tea called "throat coat" that will also help you sore throat. Yay for the not bleeding though!!!

Brie....break a leg on all your auditions! In opera, we say "toi, toi, toi!" 

So, ladies, check out my temps. Puppymom was right. I seriously have NO idea what's going on. Test this morning was BFN. My back still hurts, though not as badly. DH wants me to see a doctor about it b/c he thinks I threw it out. I've read that progesterone and stretching ligaments can cause this sort of pain in early pregnancy but I don't know. I would think my test would have showed up positive by now.


----------



## puppymom

Keep tempting Opera - fingers crossed for you! I am having a wacky cycle as well - didn't take my temps for most of it, as I wanted to try a more relaxed approach this time. My 21 day bloodwork showed no ovulation, yet I started tempting again to be sure before starting my 4th round of Clomid, and my temps are high. So, I am thinking I ovulated, but am not sure exactly when, as it's usually a bit of slower rise. Hmmm...


----------



## Brie1117

Opera - those temps look sweet! FX!


----------



## GingerPanda

Fx'd for you, Opera! :dust:


So.
I woke up this morning with dried blood all over the palm of my left hand. I'm not spotting, I'm fine, DH is fine... No sores or cuts. No idea where it came from!

WTF!


----------



## opera_lady24

GP that's really weird. Hope everything is okay! (perhaps you had a bloody nose?)

Well, temps are still high but I didn't test this morning. I thought I might actually be having a very early miscarriage (back pain and some spotting that had clumps of blood/tissue in it...sry if tmi!) yesterday but then the pain went away suddenly and the spotting completely stopped - really random - and then my bbs started hurting again. My back is still a bit sore and stiff today but nothing like it was the last few days.

I'll let you know any updates!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Lionchild

I hope you get answers soon, Opera. FX!! Somethings got to happen in the next couple of days, right?

Gp- what Opera said. Did you check your nose? 


Cd 12, no O signs yet. OPK is still very light. I'm expecting to start getting symptoms in the next few days (at least in the next week). I'm really hoping for a normal cycle this month, but with a lengthened lp. GL ladies!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I've never had a nosebleed before, and don't see any blood on my face. Put some saline on a q-tip and cleaned inside my nose just to see, no blood. I've just decided as long as DH and I are not injured, it doesn't really matter where it came from. :haha:


Fingers crossed everything is okay, Opera! I hope that if you are preggo, everything is smoooooth sailing and that you get two lines on an HPT soon. And if you aren't preggo, then I hope AF gets her business over with so you can move on to the next cycle. :thumbup:

Break an egg, Lionchild!


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda said:


> I've never had a nosebleed before, and don't see any blood on my face. Put some saline on a q-tip and cleaned inside my nose just to see, no blood. I've just decided as long as DH and I are not injured, it doesn't really matter where it came from. :haha:

 
:shrug: Maybe you're a sleep-walking vampire, GP. :laugh2: So strange.


----------



## GingerPanda

MAYBE. I am a ginger. Our predisposition to bite has been well-documented.


----------



## opera_lady24

LOL GP!!!! 

So I'm SO sick of waiting for my BFP. I'm starting to get really concerned about my body. This back pain is ridiculous...today I was SUPER tired during work (I SO wanted to take a nap during the staff meeting so it was really hard to keep myself awake) and now I'm just sick to my stomach.

Ack gotta go...will be back!


----------



## puppymom

Did you test today, Opera?


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda said:


> MAYBE. I am a ginger. Our predisposition to bite has been well-documented.

:rofl:


----------



## Lionchild

Feel better, Opera!


----------



## Brie1117

Yeah, Opera, TEST already!! Hee hee! PUUULLLLEEEEEEEEEZZZZE!!!!!!!

GP - CRACK. ME. UP!!!!!!

LOONG day - back to back audition & rehearsal (when it's 30 children, then 40 teenagers, that's ENOUGH!!!) UGH... drained! AF done (a bit short), on day 3 of soy isos, so maybe that had something to do with it.

Soothing myself to sleep with Bethoveen's 9th (Opera, you may appreciate that!)

G'night!


----------



## Frustrated42

Opera test!!!!!

I'm not whether to count the last few days as af. It was so light pretty much just spotting for 4 days. No red just brown spotting. I don't know what to think since I didn't track anything this cycle.


----------



## puppymom

Frustrated - I had that a few times when I actually was ovulating on my own after BCPs (although very irregularly). It was always the end of a cycle, as I was tempting at the time. The only other time I had very light spotting for a day or two was an annovulatory cycle.


----------



## opera_lady24

Tested BFN again this morning. Went to the doctor, b/c my back is still killing me; she felt around and my ovaries are VERY tender (I felt like she was hammering on them oh my goodness) and will hopefully be getting a trans-vag ultrasound later today. They found traces of blood in my urine so I REALLY hope I'm not getting another UTI. The ultrasound is to 1) make sure I'm not having an ectopic preg and 2) check up on my polycystic ovaries which haven't been checked since November of 11 (I think). 

She (the PA, not my doctor unfortunately who wasn't in today) didn't even want to look at my chart b/c my recent blood test was so very negative but knowing what I know now, of course it was negative...I barely had ovulated. Anyway, it made me kind of mad b/c I've NEVER had temps this high EVER and I've had PCOS for about 3-4 years now (it just went untreated for about a year) and have been temping fairly consistently for the past year and a half at least. "PCOS is just so unpredictable." Yes it is, but I know what my body does and what my temps look like when I'm not ovulating and after I've ovulated. Something is obviously not right this time. It truly aggravates me. Whatever. At least she ordered an ultrasound.

I'm sorry to vent but I'm in so much pain and the PA just kind of acted like she didn't care. I'm also overly emotional (which pregnant or not is completely understandable I think) and I'm scared and I'm just utterly tired of this.

Okay...I hope one of you ladies has better news.


----------



## puppymom

That's frustrating, Opera, but nice that you'll have some better answers later today - keep us updated. You're right about knowing our bodies, and where our pre and post-ovulation temps are. Did she send off urine for testing?


----------



## Lionchild

Opera, I really hope you get your ultrasound today. Something is up, and you need answers. You know your body better than anyone. I hope everything turns out to be OK. I'll be thinking about you. I'm sorry you're in so much pain.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thinking of you Opera! We're all here if you need to vent.

TV-ultrasounds are weeeird. And the lube is so cold!


----------



## opera_lady24

Puppymom...they were able to analyze the sample in the office and that's how I found out it has traces of blood in it.

Yeah, I hate TV-ultrasounds. Hopefully the tech is forthcoming - they're usually not though - and I'll get answers today. If not then I'm going to have to wait until tomorrow probably.

I will keep you all updated. Thanks for your support. I really appreciate it.


----------



## puppymom

Your right, ultrasound techs. are not allowed to tell us most things, even if it is positive!


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated, maybe it was annovulatory. It's impossible to know though without charting. I would go ahead and count the bleeding as CD 1, but I could be wrong. GL this month! You're ttc again, right?


----------



## opera_lady24

So the tech was nice and informative...it appears there might be an infection in a loop of my bowels. Yuck. The tech didn't see any sign of pregnancy and my ovaries are still covered in cysts. Oh, and a parking ticket was waiting for me at the car when I got done with my appointment. Yay for me.

The only piece of good news...my endometrium lining is thick so I might finally get a freaking real period in a few days. Now if my body would just freaking stop producing progesterone so that could happen....


----------



## Brie1117

Wow, that sounds like you've been put through the ringer, Opera! I hope AF isn't too wicked to you! Hang in there!
<3


----------



## Frustrated42

Yes lionchild I'm back ttc this cycle and right now I counted it as cd 1 and started over.


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi ladies, can I join?

I had a lap a few weeks ago and im waiting for af so that I can start up again. I really need positivity. I will see my RE again in a couple weeks and see what he recommends.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## opera_lady24

So ladies...I've decided to start clomid. Don't know when it's going to happen b/c I need to find a suitable gyno (my doctor is just a general practitioner and while she's great, she really doesn't know much about baby making). Anyway, DH and I are going to have a serious "come to Jesus" meeting tonight b/c he's been somewhat against me going this route. Honestly, I've tried a LOT of different things to help cure my pcos, and while some of those things work great for most women, they didn't work for me. I feel that, in any normal sickness, one would take antibiotics. Well, PCOS is a kind of sickness and I'm honestly tired of living with it. Getting pregnant is the only known probable cure for pcos. Obviously that doesn't mean that pregnancy will ALWAYS cure pcos but in most cases it does.

At least in my case (which is that I'm not ovulating but instead growing cysts all over my ovaries and living in a constant state of pain and anxiety) clomid should help that. I typically respond well to drugs (for instance, when I was on provera, my body responded very well) 

Of course, all that being said...I really want to get pregnant so I can hold and love a beautiful child of my own one day. That's obviously the main goal. Getting rid of my polycystic ovaries is just a bonus.


----------



## opera_lady24

Hi Praying4bump....you are of course welcome! I hope you're not put off by my rants today...you caught this thread at a semi-bad time. We do try to keep this thread encouraging though and I honestly don't know what I would do without all the ladies here supporting each other. I'll add you to the list!

:flower:


----------



## wantanerd

opera, clomid is good, and if your pcos is minor, it will work wonders. ( My SIL has 4 year old twins thanks to it). Watch the dosing. I was on 200mg my last round and ended up with a 6cm cyst and a 4cm cyst on my ovaries. Clomid helps with growing a follicle and metformin (i know you hated it) has shown to help with clomid and also to decrease miscarriage rates. Also after a few rounds, look into the trigger shot. It will force the ovulation, if you end up not ovulating on clomid, you get lovely giant cysts on your ovaries.


----------



## JenzyKY

Opera, Clomid seems like it would be a great option for you. Why is your DH against it? What is the harm in trying? It is not like you haven't given completely natural TTC a good chance.


----------



## Praying4bump

Thanks opera. I'm not put off by the rant because after 20 mos of ttc, I've had my share of them.


----------



## Frustrated42

Welcome praying4bump!


----------



## Praying4bump

Frustrated42 said:


> Welcome praying4bump!

Thank you!


----------



## opera_lady24

I think he's mainly worried about "forcing" something, but we had a heart to heart and I think we're on the same page now. Wantanerd...I'm planning on talking to a specialist regardless so I'll probably listen to their recommendations. I certainly haven't ruled out the trigger shots so I appreciate your advice.


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm glad you both are on the same page. :)


----------



## Lionchild

Praying4bump said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> I had a lap a few weeks ago and im waiting for af so that I can start up again. I really need positivity. I will see my RE again in a couple weeks and see what he recommends.
> 
> Good luck ladies.


Welcome!! I hope you find this group of ladies as wonderful and supportive as I do. 

I read your ttc story. I hope your RE is able to recommend something to get you your BFP asap!


----------



## Lionchild

Opera, I think Clomid is a great option for you with everything you've been through with PCOS. I'm glad your husband is on-board. I'm excited for you!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Praying4Bump!

Opera, I'm glad you and DH are on the same page now. I hope the Clomid works wonders, and that you get your BFP ASAP! :thumbup:


----------



## Brie1117

Welcome, welcome, Praying4bump!!!
These girls are wonderful wonderful wonderful, and have been completely supportive & loving since I joined! We're happy to have you & help you see the sunny side!!

Opera, GOOD PLAN!!!!! I was surprised to hear he was against it, but I am SO glad you're on the same page and ready to move to the next level! I've heard awesome things about Clomid! Best to you! XOXO


----------



## opera_lady24

Well I just made my first appointment with the FS!!! I have to wait until April though. Sigh. It's probably better that way, it greatly decreases my chances of giving birth right before my school's Christmas program which would be a disaster on all levels if I went on maternity leave right then lol!

You know....I feel an incredible amount of relief right now. I seriously needed that.


----------



## Praying4bump

Opera, that's great. I know what you mean. At first I dreaded needing a FS but as the months went on i was anxious. I'm not pregnant yet but the last two months of testing and dx has been informative. ..my story is in my sig.

Itslike you're no longer just standing still and waiting. Yay!


----------



## Lionchild

I'm glad you're feeling positive about this Opera! You can just relax this month and have fun with hubby without all the ttc stress. You never know, babies like to come at inconvenient times. Maybe you'll end up with a BFP before you have to visit the doctor. Anything can happen...

So my OPK got darker today! Yay! I'm thinking it will be positive in the next two days. I'm only on CD13 (possibly 14 if you count the first day of extremely light spotting). Go B-Complex! I just might end up O-ing several days earlier than usual. More importantly though, let's hope my LP is more that 10 days (a 12 day LP would make me ecstatic). We BD'd today. We're on the SMEP schedule, so it's been every other day until we see the positive&#8212;then it's the endurance days.


----------



## GingerPanda

Break an egg, Lionchild! :spermy:

Hm, being 24 feels a lot like being 23. Go figure. :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have been silently stalking always

Opera I am glad to hear you and your DH are on the same page and are getting help. I bet you are excited about going there!

Lionchild break an egg :spermy: :dust:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Praying4bump welcome! I found this to be a very supporting and great group when I was TTC, I hope you get your BFP soon! :hi:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Omg girls sorry I've not been on much but I have some bad & good news. 

Bad news: we've had to postpone the wedding

Good news: is because I'm pregnant again!! 

Currently only 5wks and 2days! & taking each day as it comes cause last 2 we've miscarried at 6+2 I think it was so we're not getting to excited just yet. However we go for results of fertility tests on Wednesday anyway and was going to have an internal scan anyway on that day so going to see what they say then xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Bumblebee! Fingers crossed for a super sticky bean!


----------



## puppymom

opera, I just noticed that AF came to you, but your temps are still quite high. It's interesting - do you think that perhaps you do have a UTI, hence the higher temps? I wonder what's going on...


----------



## Lionchild

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Omg girls sorry I've not been on much but I have some bad & good news.
> 
> Bad news: we've had to postpone the wedding
> 
> Good news: is because I'm pregnant again!!
> 
> Currently only 5wks and 2days! & taking each day as it comes cause last 2 we've miscarried at 6+2 I think it was so we're not getting to excited just yet. However we go for results of fertility tests on Wednesday anyway and was going to have an internal scan anyway on that day so going to see what they say then xx



:happydance: Alright, Bumblebee!!!! Congrats!!!!! I hope this is your sticky one! You sound very positive about things. Keep it up! I'll be sending good thoughts your way. Keep us updated!


----------



## Lionchild

GP-Happy Birthday!!! When was it? 24 was a good age for me. I hope it's the year you get to become a mommy!! 

Borr- I was randomly stalking the 2nd-trimester bump pics last night. I was trying to see what my bump might look like when I go to visit family in June if I get my bfp this month. I know it's crazy, but I have to find things to cheer me up while waiting for the lucky cycle. I figure it's an optimistic way to goof off. Anyway, I saw your pic. Your bump is so cute! How are you feeling?


----------



## Lionchild

Oh, and I got a positive OPK today! Woot, woot! Cd 14! It has never happened this early before. I'm feeling very positive about this cycle!


----------



## Brie1117

Go Lionchild!

Go Bumblebee!

Go Opera!

Go GignerPanda (and happy bday!)

Go Go Team!!!


----------



## Brie1117

HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA! *GINGERPanda


----------



## JenzyKY

Bumblebee yes! Stick baby stick! Are you taking progesterone?


----------



## Stinas

Bumblebee - Yayyy congrats!!

Opera - Im glad you are both on the same page! I highly suggest to everyone to get checked up after trying for so long. I slacked and waited now I regret waiting. I never knew in my wildest dreams it would turn out like this, but it is what it is. I am one step closer to having a baby rather than stressing out peeing on sticks. Know what I mean? 
Its good to get an opinion! It will help with stress, big time!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey ladies,

Thank you all for your kind words.

I don't feel like i'm being confident & positive tbh we are just taking each day as it comes & seeing what comes our way after 3 previous miscarriages until I get to 20wks I don't think I'll be feeling safer. 

Like I say I think its cause I'm gettin close to 6wks though and that's when we have problems. I am only taking vitamin d (which over here they're trying out with pregnant women to see the effects) and my folic acid but until Monday I can't see my drs or midwifes cause the surgery's are shut xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Lionchild said:


> GP-Happy Birthday!!! When was it? 24 was a good age for me. I hope it's the year you get to become a mommy!!

Thanks, me too! My birthday was yesterday. DH took me out to a fancy Japanese Hibachi dinner. Yum!



Lionchild said:


> Oh, and I got a positive OPK today! Woot, woot! Cd 14! It has never happened this early before. I'm feeling very positive about this cycle!

Wooo! Catch that eggy!



Brie1117 said:


> Go Lionchild!
> 
> Go Bumblebee!
> 
> Go Opera!
> 
> Go GignerPanda (and happy bday!)
> 
> Go Go Team!!!

LOL

My first thought when I read this was "Giggidy"Panda, ala Quagmire from Family Guy.


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey Ladies!

Bumblebee welcome back and congrats!!!! Would you like me to put a flashy sign next to your name on the list?

Lionchild GL! lots and lots of :dust: WOOO!!!!

GP...happy belated birthday! 24 was the year I got married...maybe it's just a lucky number :flower:

Stinas! Nice to hear from you again...how is everything going? Did DH's surgery go well?

So I thought AF showed up yesterday full force...really heavy mid-morning, I passed lots of big clumps of tissue, which I found odd...and then it suddenly stopped. I also had some really sharp concerning pains in my lower abs that accompanied this and continued on and off throughout the day. My temp went up again this morning...don't know what to think and the spotting had all but stopped. It did just start up again very lightly though.

I called my doctor about the ultrasound results, which were confusing b/c the tech told me (and showed me) that my ovaries were covered in cysts, but my doctor seemed to think not and that everything looked normal. The MA I spoke with also said something rather odd about how they hadn't ruled out a certain type of pregnancy (I unfortunately can't remember what she said exactly - something about in-utero something or other) so I'm actually wondering if I'm in the final stages of a very early miscarriage. Still doesn't explain this morning's rise in temps though.

As for your question puppymom...I was really sick the last time I had an UTI...vomiting, super high fever (102), nausea and severe abdominal pain that caused the nausea. Other than back pain and these random sharp abdominal pains, I feel nothing like I did when I had the UTI.

I was relieved about AF showing up but now I'm getting a bit concerned. I also felt really sick and had a terrible headache when I went to bed the night before AF arrived. I just hope AF continues normally so I can have a fresh start.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bumblebee yay!! Stick baby stick!! :wohoo:

Opera that is weird that your doctor said that, maybe your new RE will have a different opinion?? :shrug:

Lionchild thank you! I just popped this week like crazy and I am feeling huge! Last week we found out we are having a girl!! So we are completely over the moon buying pink and sparkles :) I used to look at the bump pics too when I was TTC, I think it's totally normal to wonder how you would like and when. I really hope you catch that eggy this month! It's a good thing you Od early!!


----------



## Brie1117

Crazy stuff is happening, apparently! Lots of love to you all!!


BIG audition tomorrow!! Gotta get to bed! XOXO


----------



## Lionchild

Love you, girlies! I'm a little buzzed. Ok, fine&#8212;I'm a lot buzzed.

Break an egg!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, booze!

Yay, audition!

:haha:


----------



## opera_lady24

Break a leg (and maybe an egg too)!


----------



## GingerPanda

Opera, that sounds so terrible! I hope everything clears up for you! :hugs:

At a certain point, maybe they should give you some provera?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey Opera: Don't put a flashy symbol up just yet I'm still worrying a little about things I normally get to 6 weeks and we have problems. 

I am already cramping weirdly which I know can be normal but its still worrying cause that's normally the start of all our problems. Still trying to stay positive though and not think about it to much. Today I've been cramping and had a very light pink when I wipe but I know that can also be normal so not paying it any mind until I see the hospital on wednesday.

Much love to you all 
xxxx


----------



## Lionchild

Bumblebee, I'll be thinking about you. Lots of sticky dust to you!

Opera, I hope you feel better very soon (and get answers). It sounds awful what you're going through. 

Hubby and I went to a black tie event last night for this wine/food group he's a part of. We had a little too much wine. It was impossible not. With all 6 courses they served a different wine. Yikes! We have to go retrieve our car this morning. Haven't partied like that in a while. 

Then it's SMEP time!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thank you lion child! Today's been hard this crampings got me stressing as its beennlike period pains & some off the cramps have had me rushing to the bathroom in a panic. But all I had was the slightest tint of pink earlier & nothing since. Don't know if i'm worrying to much but only time will tell xxx


----------



## JenzyKY

Bumblebee I've had tons of bleeding and had cramping at the beginning. Can you call the doctor earlier?


----------



## Lionchild

I'm counting yesterday as O day. I had another positive OPK yesterday afternoon and a negative today. It's strange though, I had two days of positives, but the first day is the one where I felt intense O pain. Is it normal to feel ovary pain the day before you O?

Anyway, today is our 1 year ttc anniversary. I don't feel sad about it surprisingly. I think this past month building up to it was the hard part. It's kind of like when I turned 30. I was really depressed about it until it actually happened, and then it was like, "I got this. No big deal." I really feel like this could be our month! Timing was perfect and the fact that I O'd on cd14 seems like a good sign. Plus, the BDing was excellent. For the first time in a while it didn't feel like we were ttc. We were just enjoying each other again. Hoping we caught that egg!


----------



## Lionchild

Bumblebee-the cramps may just be the little bean making himself/herself comfy.


----------



## Stinas

Opera - If the tech saw a bunch of cysts and doc said no, I would get another opinion, because they are pretty easy to see on a scan (I had a couple myself). 
DH's surgery was not a success. His blockage is further down apparently. We are going to start another round of IVF this month with the frozen sperm we had from his original TESE. If this does not work, we are planning to do more reconstructive surgery. 
I just had some polyps and irregular lining removed friday, so I am all ready to go!


----------



## opera_lady24

Bumblebee....I know this is much easier said than done but try to relax. Living in a constant state of stress and worry won't help either of you. Play some of your favorite music, take a warm bath, eat some chocolate, read a good book, etc. I'll definitely be keeping you in my prayers!

Lionchild...lots and lots of :dust: to you! Did you have a temp spike yesterday? Or did you just get it today. When the follicle bursts, progesterone is leaked into your system causing that spike...that would probably help you pinpoint whether O was yesterday or the day before.

Stinas....I am SO sorry to hear about DH but it sounds like you still have lots of hope so all the more power to ya!!! I hope this round of IVF works wonders for you and I'm glad your body is all ready for pregnancy. :flower:

As for what the tech said, I had a screen in front of me as well and being as I've lived with pcos for this long I know a polycystic ovary when I see one and both of mine definitely were. Some radiologists (the people who actually interpret what the techs see) don't think anything of pcos so tend to not notice or don't care. It's the radiologist who would have interpreted everything as normal. I don't know.

What I thought was AF stopped, although it did last a few days. Normally I would definitely count it but my temps ALWAYS drop and they are still way high. I also got sick last night but I wasn't sleeping well anyway (but the sick could be something I ate too). Back pain is still there, weird cramps are still there. I'm doing everything I can to just relax (it's not working - I totally understand what you're going through Bumblebee) and let my body work the way it needs to. 

What has been bugging me is the comment the MA made about the doctors not having ruled out pregnancy. That is truly what is making my head spin. I'm trying to accept it's all in my head b/c I have been bleeding, even though it's much lighter than average.

All that being said, I might take a few days off from the forum just to get my head back in the game...we'll see how well that goes! Lol!


----------



## Lionchild

Stinas- Good luck with this round of IVF! Let us know how everything goes. 


Opera- It's understandable if you need to take some time off from the board. I've had to do that in the past. Sometimes it's too much to constantly talk about and read about ttc. If you decide to stay away for a few days, we'll be here for you when you return. When will you find out more info about the ultrasound and the possible type of pregnancy the MA mentioned? Sending good thoughts your way. 

I'm off to the doctor today. I'm meeting with the MW from the unsuccessful pregnancy. I had to cancel my appointment last month because I caught the flu. I'm hoping it's nothing, but I'm not sure why they so urgently need to talk to me about my Dec. ultrasound. I'll update this afternoon.


----------



## Lionchild

Oh and I forgot to answer your question, Opera. I don't temp. I know it's much more informative than OPKs at indicating O date and occurrence. My schedule makes it difficult to temp, but the bigger reason that I don't is because DH really doesn't want me to. He thinks it's bad enough that I use OPKs. He really wants us to just have fun and BD and let it happen when it happens. He wants to hear nothing about CP or CM or positive OPKs, which I actually completely understand (but I still end up telling him stuff anyway. lol) I had planned to talk to him about temping in a few more months if we're unsuccessful.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Going to the doctors tomorrow girks I spent most of yesterday watching films with darling fiance and having bubble baths etc but today has been non stop bleeding off to the drs then they'll probably send me to the epau tomorrow as well :-( 

We're getting so fed up now its unreal it almost make you want to give up. I know we won't though xxxxx


----------



## Praying4bump

I'm sorry to hear that bumblebee. I'm keeping my FX that its a false alarm.


----------



## Lionchild

Oh Bumblebee, I'm praying it's normal early pregnancy bleeding. I can imagine how frustrating and disheartening this must be. I know it's easier to say than do, but try not to worry too much until your appointment. Everything will hopefully turn out to be OK. Take it easy today. Keeping FX!


----------



## Lionchild

I just returned from the doctors. I have a golfball-sized mass growing at the back of my vagina next to my cervix (likely a cyst). The doc seems to think it's an odd place for a cyst (she's never seen on there before), so she made me an appointment to see another doctor tomorrow. She's not sure if they'll recommend removing it, but she's thinking they may want to do a biopsy.

Anyway, the news could be much worse. The good thing is that the MW was very nice, so I'm happy that I have a good doctor for when I do get a BFP.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

That's good news lionchild good luck when you see the next doctor & hopefully it'll be removeable  xxx


----------



## Frustrated42

Fx'd for you bumblebee. I hope everything turns out ok for you tomorrow!


----------



## Brie1117

Ladies, I am so sorry, but I am in TECH WEEK aka HELL WEEk (our show opens FRIDAY!!!!!)- I am so so sorry I can't be/havent' been there as a support/shoulder for any of you for!!

Please listen to Spring Awakening on Spofity/YouTube/etc.!!!! It's really good & it'll give you an idea of what I'm doin, lol :)

Best of Luck to all - I haven't read thru everything, but a courageous heartfelt kiss to all my girls!!!

( Break a LEG is important this time!!!!!)


XOXOXOXOX to my girls!!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Brie, I love Spring Awakening! It's a great show! I remember Hell Week all too well. It must be even crazier since you are the lead. Break a leg!!!

Bumblebee, any news? I'm keeping you in my thoughts.

I went in to the new OB-GYN I was referred to today. She drained the cyst. She is the best doctor I've ever had. Her nurse was amazing too. She told me to call her as soon as I get my BFP, and she'll order me a prescription of progesterone. She was the most compassionate doctor I've ever met. I was in an amazing mood after the appt. because I have now found an amazing doc for my (eventual) pregnancy. One less thing to worry about!


----------



## opera_lady24

That's wonderful news Lionchild! I hope your new doctor works wonders for you! 

Brie!!!! Break a leg!!!! Spring Awakening is SUCH an awesome show. Really great music too. 

Bumblebee.....how are you doing???!!! Is everything all right? I SO hope it was all a false alarm. If it helps, my mother-in-law bled three months into her pregnancy and she gave birth to a very big, healthy boy (who later became my DH lol). 

So the nurse from my doctor's office actually called me this time...I get the feeling the MA I spoke with before doesn't have much experience with this sort of thing. They didn't mention anything about pregnancy (so I'm guessing I'm not and my temps are just staying high) but did confirm that I have cysts on my ovaries. My left one had cleared up a while back but it's now covered again. So frustrating. I honestly think at this point my best option is a FS. I have high hopes for the practice that I'm going to because they have great success rates but also because even the lady who scheduled my appointment was so nice. I think it'll be the first doctor I see who genuinely cares about what I'm going through. I wish I had gone this route SO much sooner. I was going to go to the local Women's Clinic here but I was on hold for 5 minutes (automated system) before I finally gave up on that option. If I can't speak to a human right away then it's probably not the place I want to be.

Also...DH and I got pre-approved for a mortgage!!!! We're going house hunting today!!!! Yay no more apartments!!!! The fur-babies will be SO happy. :) Wow that was a lot of exclamation points lol!


----------



## Lionchild

Opera, that's wonderful new about the loan approval!! I'm so excited for you!! We have been having so much fun with our new home. It also gives you lots of projects to keep your mind off ttc.

It's great that you are feeling good about the FS. I agree with you about reaching a real human. I hope the doctor is as wonderful as the doctor I saw yesterday. She told me to call and leave her a message if I ever had any questions or concerns about ttc and that she would call me back right away. She was also the first doctor to acknowledge my possible feelings about the miscarriage. She just straight up said without me even mentioning the mc "I see you had a mc in December. That must have been really difficult." Me: "I was only 6 weeks along." Her: "It doesn't mean you didn't feel a loss, especially after you had been trying for some time. It's never easy." I started crying, and she hands me a tissue. That was one of the many things that impressed me yesterday. She's also getting me in to see a geneticist who will test me for the breast cancer gene, since my mom had breast cancer at 49. My insurance will cover it because of my family history. 


GL!!


----------



## Stinas

Opera - Thats GREAT news!! Congrats!


----------



## Frustrated42

Congrats opera! DH and I just moved into our first house 3 weeks ago and it is an amazing feeling!


----------



## opera_lady24

So....I am now 95% certain I had a mc. I've now been spotting/bleeding for seven days and this morning it started getting heavy again and I passed some more tissue. I really think it would explain A LOT of things that happened last cycle, maybe even the 4 random positive tests. I just wish I could be done with it all and move on.

On to more house hunting. It was bunches of fun last night....we put an offer on a house that we probably won't get (it's a HUD home that was appraised way under value but b/c we're approved for an FHA loan we could only offer the amount it's listed for. I have a strong feeling someone else will get it. Oh well...it was quite the gem. Needs some work, so maybe that'll scare some people away...hey a girl can dream!)

How is everyone else? Bumblebee? Any news? I hope you're doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## Brie1117

Opera - good news about the loan! That's awesome - and Happy house hunting to you, my dear! It really WOULD explain a lot if you've had a MC, wouldn't it??

Hope everyone is pluggin along nicely! XOXOXO to all!


----------



## Frustrated42

I got my positive opk 2 days ago so I'm in tww. I don't think I'll get my BFP, DH and I are on completely different schedules and only bd'd on Monday night but I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Lionchild

It sounds like you may have had a mc, Opera. Your cycle/ temps/ positive hpts seem like too many coincidences. Maybe now your body will be ready to hold a sticky bean this cycle. Lots of Baby Dust!!! I hope you snag the house. FX!

GL Frustrated!! You never know, one time may have been enough. I hope so!

5DPO. TWW is going SO slooooooooowly!


----------



## Lionchild

Got news this morning that my best friend gave birth to her second daughter. She's absolutely perfect. It put me in a great mood. The strange thing was that I was having weird pregnancy dreams last night. The same thing happened the night she had her first. Do I have ESP or something? lol


----------



## Brie1117

Amazing Opening Weekend of Spring Awakening - sad it's such a short run :( All I want to do is perform it again tonight (but I'm thankful for the rest - FINALLY)

Beyond exhausted.

TMI ALERT: The biggest glob of EWCM actually FELL out of me last night after the show. So gross. I was too too too tired to do anything but fall straight asleep when I go home, and DF left before I woke up this am (I was OUT, lol). CP not in it's usual O place, so I think I may have a day or two.

But to be honest, I'm too tired to try this month! What with auditions, and rehearsals, and shows - maybe we'll pick this up again in the summer .... Or not. I can still do a show 4 mos pregnant, right??? LOL IF DF & I are ever awake at the same time to BD!!!


Good luck to y'all!


----------



## opera_lady24

LOL Brie! There's nothing wrong with resting. Being on the same schedule is pretty important though!

Frustrated...did you O????

Lionchild...I love seeing newborns. They are just so sweet. :)

My bbt FINALLY went down!!!!! Woohoo!!!! Now on to more house hunting. I'm glad I have that to distract me. I really can't risk getting pregnant this month as it would cause some major problems at work.


----------



## Brie1117

Hey ladies! I know everyone must be super busy, but I want y'all to now I'm thinking about you guys and am hoping things are going well with everyone!

Break an Egg!!

<3


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi ladies! 
9 dpo today! I have been so busy I haven't even had time to think about the tww which has been awesome. Absolutely no symptoms at all. 
In other news DH and I had a really long talk last night which was awesome. He wants us to keep trying to have our own baby and even offered to come to all my doctors appointments with me and figure why I can't get a BFP. He also said that of at our one year of actively ttcing again that he would be happy to adopt and that we could start the process. I was surprised at how open and honest he was. He just really wants to have children.


----------



## Brie1117

Frustrated - that's great news and so wonderful to have such a supportive man!!

Haven't O'd yet, but I've been so stressed and busy and not sleeping the best (therefore not having the best temps)

Last two shows this weekend!


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated-It's great that DH opened up to you, is being so supportive, and that you now have a plan. GL with this cycle!! Lots of Baby Dust to you!! I hope the TWW continues to fly by.

AF got me on Thursday. My cramps and PMS are much less severe than usual. I had a 26 day cycle rather than a 30 day cycle, but I O'ed 4 days earlier than usual and had an extra day added to my LP to make it 11 days. I think the B-Complex is the source of these changes. I'm going to stick with it. I'd still like to add another day to my LP but 11 days is better than 10. I also like shorter cycles. I don't have to wait as long for another chance at catching the egg. We'll see if things stay the same this next cycle.


----------



## Brie1117

Whew! closing night of Spring Awakening

Exhausted

G'Night!

break eggs!
<3


----------



## Frustrated42

Af got me this morning ladies at 12 dpo and only cd 23. Short cycle means on to the next cycle now. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry about AF, Frustrated. Lots of baby dust for your next cycle!!

Bumblebee, I'm worried about you. We haven't heard from you in a while. I hope you're doing OK.

Hope closing night goes well, Brie! Break a leg!


----------



## Lionchild

How's everyone doing?

I'm on cd6--not much going on the TTC end yet. We start SMEP again in 2 days. We DTD last night purely for fun. It's always extra fun when you know you're at a place in your cycle where you're not BDing. DH and I decided that after this month, if no BFP, we're going to have his :spermy: checked out. Hopefully we won't have to. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Thinking of you all and sending :dust: :dust: :dust: your way!!


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi ladies I'm cd 3. Feeling ok with af showing up this cycle so far. I've been so busy working I haven't had time to dwell on it. Hope everyone is having a great week!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I got unsubscribed from this thread somehow! :dohh: Took me forever to find it!

I hope everyone is doing well!

I had my appointment yesterday. My doctor wants to run all my hormone and thyroid levels to make sure everything is good. DH needs to get a SA. If that all comes back normal, then we'll start on Provera and Clomid for 3 months. :thumbup:

That is... if I'm not already pregnant. AF is about two weeks late at this point with no sign of showing. All HPTs have been negative, but he's going to run a serum blood test while my other tests are being run. So we'll see!


----------



## Lionchild

Welcome back, GP! Did you get blood work done? Any news? When will DH get his SA?

Frustrated, how long until expected O date?

How are all of you ladies? It's been awful quite on here. Is everyone taking a break? 

I've been away skiing and haven't been staying on top of my BnB. I'm on CD12. I'm expecting to O in 3 days if it's anything like last month. FX! Still on the SMEP plan. Also, I've become obsessed with working out. I think it has been my coping method to keep my mind off ttc. I'm feeling very happy and healthy, and frankly, I'm no longer feeling an urgent need to get pregnant right away. I'm just really sick of ttc. We're doing the SMEP, but treating it really casually&#8212;no pressure. We're going to continue to wait it out naturally, but DH will still get his SA after this cycle (just to be sure).


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi lion I'm on cd 9 and if I continue on the cycles I've had the last couple months I should O around cd 18. I've been super busy at work and very thankful that next week is spring break for us. DH and I are heading skiing for a couple days during break then it will be just relaxing for the rest of my break. I'm loving working though first job I've had in 4 years so it's been a big change for me. Glad to hear that you are doing good.


----------



## Lionchild

I hope you have a relaxing Spring Break, Frustrated! Maybe that's just what you need. I'm glad you're enjoying your new job. It sounds like everything is going well for you right now. Glad to hear it!


----------



## GingerPanda

Frustrated42 said:


> Hi lion I'm on cd 9 and if I continue on the cycles I've had the last couple months I should O around cd 18. I've been super busy at work and very thankful that next week is spring break for us. DH and I are heading skiing for a couple days during break then it will be just relaxing for the rest of my break. I'm loving working though first job I've had in 4 years so it's been a big change for me. Glad to hear that you are doing good.

Have fun at spring break! I'm glad you're enjoying your new job, too! :thumbup:




Lionchild said:


> Welcome back, GP! Did you get blood work done? Any news? When will DH get his SA?
> 
> Frustrated, how long until expected O date?
> 
> How are all of you ladies? It's been awful quite on here. Is everyone taking a break?
> 
> I've been away skiing and haven't been staying on top of my BnB. I'm on CD12. I'm expecting to O in 3 days if it's anything like last month. FX! Still on the SMEP plan. Also, I've become obsessed with working out. I think it has been my coping method to keep my mind off ttc. I'm feeling very happy and healthy, and frankly, I'm no longer feeling an urgent need to get pregnant right away. I'm just really sick of ttc. We're doing the SMEP, but treating it really casually&#8212;no pressure. We're going to continue to wait it out naturally, but DH will still get his SA after this cycle (just to be sure).

All my blood test results came back normal, and I am not pregnant. DH goes in for his SA on Friday around lunch time. He wants me to go with him, so I suspect it will be awkward for all involved. It's the abstinence beforehand that worries us. We're used to going at it every night, with the occasional night off. I told him we would only abstain for three days, since I was worried he would have a wet dream or something. :rofl: Maybe I should wear frumpy PJs.

I've been very active on BnB, it just seems like my subscription to this thread got removed somehow. :shrug:

I hope you get a bean this time, and that your hubs doesn't need an SA! :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

I love your new super hero signature image, GP. Lol! 

Well, I hope the SA comes back completely normal, and you two can get back to your nightly :sex: like :bunny: schedule. :haha: Looking forward to hearing a funny story after Friday about the awkwardness of the experience. We've gotta laugh about the weird experiences, we who have trouble conceiving, get to 'enjoy'.

I asked DH if he thought he'd be able to *perform* for a SA, and he's like, "Sure. I can perform anywhere if I have to." We'll see...


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, my DH doesn't seem concerned about that either, but he did say he wanted me to be there. The the fertility lab we're using has an office that's about five minutes from my house, but their closest lab is 40 minutes away. She said if we wanted to do the, um, "collection" at home, we could, but they would need the sample at the lab within 30 minutes of collection. So DH is just going to have to perform there. :haha:

Yes. TTC, pregnancy, and birth are awkward enough with everybody staring at your hoo-ha and putting/pulling things in/out of it all the time. But we who have trouble with it seem to get extra super awkwardness. I hate how easy it seems to be for some people!

I think my newest journal entry sums it up, all nice and short and sweetly. :rofl:


----------



## Frustrated42

DH had his done a few years ago and the lab is 3 hours away therefore he had to go there to have it done. He said the same thing about performing anywhere lol. It was awkward to go into the clinic and I sat in the waiting room. He said it was awkward to go in and know what it was used for. But he lived through it and now will have to live through another one because it has been so many years since he has done it.


----------



## Brie1117

Hello ladies!!! Been catching up - GP, And sign of AF? And good luck with your man's SA! Does he want you to go to offer him a hand, so to speak? tee hee!!

I've been overwhelmed-ly busy with my shows, but they both closed and now I'm working on another one , plus my BFF's baby shower next Saturday, Easter, and (eek!) We're going to Costa Rica in June!!!!! Hooray! So excited! With DF's airfare points we got BOTH tickets for a total of $150.00!!!! Score!

I've been COMPLETELY lax this cycle and haven't even been temping - I've been so busy that I forgot to for about a week and then went "meh". I'm trying the "don't focus on it" dealio.... I still have a little nagging voice in my head that's trying to keep track of the days, but I really have not idea.
I have a suspicion that I O'd a few days ago. We just happened to BD a few times before then, but I'm not really gonna think about it (I keep telling myself).
Now I'm just trying to worry about getting myself bikini ready :)

I wonder if we'll have a little secret tagging along on our vaycay.... ??


<3 Break an Egg, y'all!


----------



## GingerPanda

Brie1117 said:


> Hello ladies!!! Been catching up - GP, And sign of AF? And good luck with your man's SA! Does he want you to go to offer him a hand, so to speak? tee hee!!
> 
> I've been overwhelmed-ly busy with my shows, but they both closed and now I'm working on another one , plus my BFF's baby shower next Saturday, Easter, and (eek!) We're going to Costa Rica in June!!!!! Hooray! So excited! With DF's airfare points we got BOTH tickets for a total of $150.00!!!! Score!
> 
> I've been COMPLETELY lax this cycle and haven't even been temping - I've been so busy that I forgot to for about a week and then went "meh". I'm trying the "don't focus on it" dealio.... I still have a little nagging voice in my head that's trying to keep track of the days, but I really have not idea.
> I have a suspicion that I O'd a few days ago. We just happened to BD a few times before then, but I'm not really gonna think about it (I keep telling myself).
> Now I'm just trying to worry about getting myself bikini ready :)
> 
> I wonder if we'll have a little secret tagging along on our vaycay.... ??
> 
> 
> <3 Break an Egg, y'all!

LOL, Maybe! He hasn't brought it up! I guess I would if he wanted, but I mean... _awkwaaaard!_ people are going to know why I'm going in there, dude. :rofl:

Sweet news about the vacation! That's awesome, and I am sufficiently jealous. My parents have been to Costa Rica. They said that if you didn't know anything else in Spanish, you should learn "Una mas cervesa, por favor!" ("Another beer, please!") They brought back pictures of a giant iguana chilling on the hood of their car, and also some of the howler monkeys.

It seemed to be a really beautiful place! I hope you have super duper tons of fun!


----------



## opera_lady24

When my DH did an SA we actually were sent home to "ehem" complete the test. Perhaps they'll do that for you? It makes it SO much less awkward. 

Hi ladies! I haven't read through everything yet but I did just want to say hi and that I'm still here. I've been taking it really easy this month and had my first full on AF at the beginning of March for the first time in a long time. Weird things were involved with that and I still think I had a MC. I've been spotting off and on since.

Anyway, it looks like I still O'd this month, and timed things fairly well, which I was actually trying to avoid. If I get pregnant I'll be due a week after my school's Christmas program. Brilliant.

I'll try to stay up to date with everyone. I just needed a bit of a break (and I was actually SUPER busy with work).

:dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

opera_lady24 said:


> When my DH did an SA we actually were sent home to "ehem" complete the test. Perhaps they'll do that for you? It makes it SO much less awkward.

I asked about that, but they said they had to have the sample in the lab within 30 minutes of ejaculation, and the lab is 40 minutes away. So we have no choice. :nope: DH had a scheduling conflict, actually, and I had to reschedule his SA for earlier in the morning. So he has to spooge in a cup in a strange place before 10am now. :haha:

He woke me up this morning and was like "I had a wet dream." I sat straight up in bed from a dead sleep and said "NO DON'T DO THIS TO ME". :rofl:

That's the way it works, right? You get pregnant as soon as you don't want to? :haha: At least you would be pregnant! I think it would be worth it. Missed all you ladies!


----------



## Lionchild

Glad to hear from you gals again! 

Opera, I hope you get your inconveniently-timed BFP this month! Things have a way of working out. The Christmas program would still go on, you'd probably just have to recruit some helpers.

GP-Can't wait to get an update on the SA. How long do the results take? Also, did your DH really have a WD, or was he joking?

Brie- After all the work you've been putting in, you deserve a vacation. Sounds fun!

I'm hoping for a Christmas baby! I think I O'd yesterday. I forgot to do OPKs this month, except for 1 day. I felt O pain yesterday and it is the right time of the month. We DTD yesterday. Won't be able to do it again until Friday because DH works 16 hour shifts on Thursdays. Oh well! Que sera, sera.


----------



## GingerPanda

LOL, he didn't really. :haha: The jerk. They said it'll take about five days to get the results.

I hope you have a Christmas baby, too! :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope everyone is doing well.

AFM, I'm afraid I have bad news. DH's work is really bothering him to the point that he wants to quit before even finding another job. With his skills, I can't see him being unemployed long, but I might have to drop down to WTT. He is going to talk with someone today, so we'll see. The thought of going to WTT is really sad, especially when I'm so close to getting Clomid (probably *today*), but if he's really unhappy, then that is of course my main concern. I like the company he works for, so I hope he can work it out. If not, I'm behind him 100%. :hugs:

But it is hard to put something you want so much aside when you're so close.


----------



## Lionchild

I'm sorry about this possible hiccup, GP. I hope your husband is able to work it out with the company (at least temporarily).

My husband goes through phases of being very unhappy at work, but we have agreed that he won't quit until he has another job lined up. Like your husband, he would likely find work quickly, but since so many of our bills are dependent on his salary (my sad salary from my TAship and RAship would only cover our mortgage), it would be very stressful if he was out of work for very long. We'd have to dig into our savings, which is what it's for, but stressful nonetheless.

Maybe he can stick it out for a couple of weeks while he looks for another job. Could he take a few days off to clear his mind and get away from work? 

I hope you don't have to move to the WTT, especially since you're excited about the chance to try Clomid. You are a good partner in supporting him no matter what the decision is though. Being an adult is no fun sometimes. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Lionchild

Hey girls who got their BFPs already, how are you all doing? Jenzy and Borr, you're getting pretty far along. Keep us updated!


----------



## GingerPanda

I talked to DH about it. I told him I would just get the Provera to kick-start AF, but hold off on the Clomid. He told me to go ahead and get the Clomid, and that we would see what we wanted to do later today. So I'm not sure what we're doing. :shrug:


Oh, yes! I'd love to hear from the preggos!


----------



## GingerPanda

I could really use some positivity right about now, ladies.

DH turned in his notice. He immediately said he felt like it was a mistake, but when I told him just to talk to his boss about it, he said there are some things you just can't take back. So I called my old place of employment and got rehired. I'll be starting back to work next week.

I think we're now officially WTT.

DH's count of "normal" sperm was low at 5%.
My doctor also told me I have mild PCOS, even though all my tests are normal.
He wants us to try for three months more, but we're not trying right now.
He said after we start trying again for three months longer, that he would want to retest DH, then recommend us to a FS to look at doing AUI. :cry:

Today really sucks. I just feel like we got kicked when we were down.


----------



## wantanerd

What do you mean "normal?" Was he talking about Morphology? 5% morph is in the normal range and I was able to get pregnant when my hubby had a morph of 4%. No artificial insemination, I was on drugs for my PCOS but we conceived the old fashioned way. We thought it was the end of the world when we heard about low morph until we read into it.
The only thing my husband did in the 4 months it took from the SA to conception was take a multi vitamin.


----------



## GingerPanda

THANK YOU

I needed a little positivity! I asked my doctor if there was any multi-vitamin DH could take or anything we could do, and he said no!

But DH just stopped drinking like 6 Pepsis a day, so maybe caffeine had something to do with it too. I'll see if I can get him on a men's multivitamin. Maybe he will have more "good swimmers" by the time we can try again.


OMG Y'ALL!

DH has already been offered an interview! ....in Reno, Nevada. So we would have to move really far away from our families. But I already live far away from mine, so that's not a big deal. I've never been to Nevada. The desert kinda scares me, as I'm you know... ginger and all. :haha:

DH asked me if I wanted to go, and I said it was amazing he got an interview before he even left work the same day he put in a letter of resignation. I told him I would be happy to go anywhere if I was going with him.


----------



## wantanerd

My FS said to get on the mega men's vitamins, my hubby didn't like them (they're also like 50$ a month) so he just took a normal multi-vitamin. He also limited his caffeine intake from lots of coffee to tea. 

Good news on the job interview!


----------



## Lionchild

Oy my goodness, GP! You have had a roller coaster of a day! 

I'm sorry about the SA. It sounds like wantanerd has been able to provide positivity about that. I know NOTHING about spermy stuff. I guess I'll know more if DH gets SA next month. I hope the vitamins help your DH. Just curious, how was the doc able to diagnose mild PCOS?

The job opportunity sounds exciting! Change can be fun! DH and I moved from our home state of CA to NM 4 years ago so that I could attend graduate school. It has been an incredible experience. We miss CA and family, but the high desert has really grown on us (skiing and backpacking galore!). I'm sure you two will talk about it more and decide what's best.

But wow, talk about an eventful day! I hope you get to keep TTC. I wouldn't want to quit after trying this long even if the timing was bad, so I can imagine how you feel. Sending lots of positivity your way!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks for the positivity, ladies. I really needed it. :blush:

Today has just been NUTS!


Lionchild: I'm not sure how he diagnosed me with PCOS. All my tests are normal. He pretty much said "You have irregular periods, therefore you have mild PCOS." He said he didn't want to put me on Metformin or anything because it wasn't that bad. So I don't know what the heck to think! :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies! I hope you are all doing well. 

GP I would go see another doctor for a second opinion! How frustrating it must be to get no help or at least he should tell you something??? :nope: 

I am doing great, went baby shopping last week and we've got almost everything for our little girl. Also had a scan this week and here she is :kiss:



So far it's all been great, just had an infection this week and had to go on antibiotics, but it's ok. 

Also popped this last few weeks, here's a picture of us last week (we went to Disney!!) Oh and I finally started feeling her at 21 weeks!! Took so long! :cloud9:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, Borr. I thought about looking for another doctor too.

So excited for you! Your bump is adorable!


----------



## Lionchild

Aww Borr, you're looking great! It must be so cool to feel your little girl moving around! I can't even imagine what that must feel like. Thanks for the update! Hope you continue to feel good and that your infection clears up quickly. H&H 17 weeks! She'll be here before you know it!


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda said:


> Lionchild: I'm not sure how he diagnosed me with PCOS. All my tests are normal. He pretty much said "You have irregular periods, therefore you have mild PCOS." He said he didn't want to put me on Metformin or anything because it wasn't that bad. So I don't know what the heck to think! :dohh:


:shrug: I'm glad you are going to get a second opinion. It seems strange that they would strictly rely on your irregular cycles as a diagnosis, but then, I don't know much about how PCOS is diagnosed. I'd just want to make sure it isn't something other than PCOS that is causing the irregularity. You want to know exactly what the issue is so that you can work on resolving it. There are so many different types of hormonal imbalances that can affect your cycle as well. The problem is that they can be difficult to diagnose. I hope you are able to get some more detail at your next appointment. Lots of :hug: and positivity to you!


----------



## JenzyKY

Hey everyone! I have been lurking everyday checking up on you all but don't want to bust in too much.

My little Henry Bump is doing great! I've been able to feel him for weeks but I have a posterior placenta. Its awesome when they kick your hand! I think he does flips inside. I finally feel good. Bleeding and being nauseous so long took a toll on me! I have been trying to get the nursery cleaned up. 

I'm currently sitting at work lazy with my feet propped up so no pictures now!

GP, I'd love to move to the desert! Hot weather for me!! The crappy, slow to come spring has not been fun for me!


----------



## GingerPanda

Jenzy, I think you've earned a little laziness, so pictures can wait. :haha: Would like to see them, though!

I found out that the Reno position is a temporary four-month engagement with the possibility of being permanently hired. It pays OODLES of money, but living expenses are not covered. So we have to see if it would be enough to cover home and an apartment there. He's also got possibilities closer to us. We'll see what happens!

But I hear ya on this crappy weather! Looks like the high is going to be 67 tomorrow, though! Maybe Spring has finally sprung! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you girls! I can't believe only 17 more weeks to go! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Do you have a name for her yet? :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes! Her name is Isabela. :cloud9:


----------



## GingerPanda

I love that name! When I was in Spanish class in school we had to pick names to go by in class, and I chose that one. I went by Isa as a nickname.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I wanted to chose a name that's good for a child and for a grown up and also something that is well known worldwide. We live in South America so Isabela is great for here and also known in English speaking countries :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Great name, and a great choice!


----------



## Lionchild

Glad to hear you are doing well, Jenzy and Borr! Cute names! Where in South America do you live, Borr?


GP, the cost of living is very inexpensive in Nevada. I imagine it's comparable to KY. I have several friends who live there. Do you know what part of the state the job is in?


----------



## GingerPanda

Reno.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I live in Quito, Ecuador.


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey Ladies, it sounds like it's been an exciting week for most of you! GP, I would MOST DEFINITELY get a second opinion. Irregular periods are MOST CERTAINLY NOT enough evidence to diagnose even mild PCOS. The way it is diagnosed is you either have at least 3-4 of the symptoms simultaneously, including irregular periods or you've had a pelvic exam that actually shows cysts on your ovaries. Irregular periods can be caused by a slew of things, for instance, change in diet, rapid increase or decrease in weight (say more than 5 lbs in a three week period), thyroid dysfunction, etc. Sometimes I wonder if most doctors even know what PCOS is other than the go-to excuse to give women who are unsuccessfully TTCing. Seriously! Please get a second opinion. :) and :hugs: for all the chaos you've been through recently. My DH is hoping to get a call about a new job today as well b/c his is awful and they certainly don't pay him enough to put up with all the crap they put him through lol! I also applied for a second job with Apple. Just a retail store position. We'll see how it goes. 

Borr and Jenzy! Yay! H&H rest of pregnancy for you! Isabela is a very pretty name! And Jenzy you said Henry for your son? I LOVE that name!!! :flower:

Well, it looks as if I've O'd but I don't really have any symptoms. Granted I've really been too busy to pay attention. The only noticeable symptom has been fatigue but honestly, the busy-ness could be causing that too. I can't believe FF has me testing in two days. I'm already apparently 14DPO today. It doesn't look as if the ovulation was as strong as last month's though but hey I'll take it. Either way, DH and I are going to see the FS tomorrow. Super excited to finally talk to someone who actually specializes in the problems I have! Yay!

Hope everyone is still doing well! Happy April!


----------



## opera_lady24

Well, I take that back...FF now thinks I'm 5DPO which would give me a Christmas baby. Lol! I'm SO chill about it all this cycle. lol!


----------



## GingerPanda

...I just typed up a whole response on my phone, and it got lost. BUMMED! And I don't want to type it again! :haha:

In short it was:

&#8226; Yeah, my doc's an asshole, and I don't like him much.
&#8226; Baby dust to Opera! But then you said you were only 5 DPO, so I was going to edit to add bullet #3:
&#8226; Walgreens is having a web sale for $10 off of $50, plus free shipping on orders of $25+. Code is "10off50" and is good through the 13th. Unlimited uses, but only one per order.

:haha:


----------



## Lionchild

Opera, good luck with your appointment tomorrow! I hope they have some helpful information for you. Also, good luck with the new job prospects for you and DH!

Gp, thanks for the update on Walgreens. I'm almost out of Preseed, so I'm sure I can spend $50.


Borr, I'm jealous that you live in Quito! I was supposed to go to a conference there last year, but it fell during a time when I couldn't leave work.


----------



## Stinas

HI ladies!!!!!

Just wanted to give an update! Third time IVF was a charm!! Got my BFP last week and today I did my beta, which was positive 651!!! Doc thinks it could be twins! Going for more bloods on thursday and then next week I have a scan to see if there is one or two! 

I wish you all best! I am routing for you all!
BTW - I have NO symptoms what so ever!!! I am even on progesterone injections, which give some symptoms, like light cramping(which I do have and had with my other IVF cycles).......so dont read into any of that crap. Its NOT worth all the stress that comes with it. Just go with the flow! I can say that to you all because I went through a year and a half of regular TTC and a year of IVF TTC......I think I have the right to say it by now lol Only obvious symptom, if you can even call it one, is bloating, but thats still from egg retrieval, which is probably now turning into the beginning of a real bloat. 

xoxo


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay Stinas Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: 

Lionchild I like Quito, but now that much :haha: It's a nice place to visit but kind of hard to live here sometimes.


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats Stinas!!!!!!!!!! So thrilled you finally got your BFP!!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats Stinas!

:dance:


----------



## Lionchild

Stinas said:


> HI ladies!!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to give an update! Third time IVF was a charm!! Got my BFP last week and today I did my beta, which was positive 651!!! Doc thinks it could be twins! Going for more bloods on thursday and then next week I have a scan to see if there is one or two!
> 
> I wish you all best! I am routing for you all!
> BTW - I have NO symptoms what so ever!!! I am even on progesterone injections, which give some symptoms, like light cramping(which I do have and had with my other IVF cycles).......so dont read into any of that crap. Its NOT worth all the stress that comes with it. Just go with the flow! I can say that to you all because I went through a year and a half of regular TTC and a year of IVF TTC......I think I have the right to say it by now lol Only obvious symptom, if you can even call it one, is bloating, but thats still from egg retrieval, which is probably now turning into the beginning of a real bloat.
> 
> xoxo


Congrats, Stinas!!!!! That is awesome news!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm in a 2WW before I can take the Provera to start AF. Doctor wants me to do this to be absolutely sure I'm not pregnant. Been feeling sick these past couple of days. Also been having some cramping that can get pretty intense. Last night, I kept getting woken up by the pain. I thought AF would be starting, but no sign of her. :shrug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

GP that is a good sign! I had a ton of cramping in early pregnancy. The cycle I got pregnant I though I was not because of the cramping and I though AF was about to show.


----------



## GingerPanda

borr.dg.baby said:


> GP that is a good sign! I had a ton of cramping in early pregnancy. The cycle I got pregnant I though I was not because of the cramping and I though AF was about to show.

Maybe! I'm not holding my breath (I also don't want a December baby, if I can help it). But hey! Not like it wouldn't be good news!

... Except that DH doesn't have a job right now. But surely soon he will.


----------



## opera_lady24

STINAS!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!! :flower: :hugs: I am SO SO SO SO happy for you!!!!!! BIG HUG!

Appointment today was a little overwhelming. They took blood for tests I've never even heard of, my doctor gave me an ultrasound herself (that was a new experience), my doctor's nurse is a fellow alumna from Vanderbilt (okay that part doesn't matter as much but is still cool) and they're all for being super aggressive...which is probably the part that overwhelmed me a bit. I went in expecting to just talk, like all of my past appointments have gone (you know, all talk, no do) and ended up getting a prescription for both 100mg of Clomid and several vials of Brevelle (trigger shot I think). Anyway today cost me like $550 so we'll see where it all goes. The HSG is supposed to come like cycle 3 or 4 so for now it'll only cost about $500/ month...omgosh! And here I was all green hoping they'd give me at least 50mg of Clomid to start off with lol! At least they don't waste your time or money...they just get right down to business. 

As for possibly O'ing, I highly doubt I'm pregnant and I somewhat hope I'm not, just because my due date would now be HIGHLY inconvenient. 

Anyway, poor DH...I understood half of the info she was throwing at me, I can only imagine what kind of info overload he was on! lol!

Okay...gotta go...GP please keep us updated!!!


----------



## opera_lady24

Yeah, okay...so I'm kind of terrified. The thought of sticking myself in the stomach with a needle when all they gave me was a sheet of paper explaining how to do it makes me a little bit sick. 

That's not why I'm terrified though. I guess I just never expected it would be this hard. 

And then what if it actually happens and for some reason I'm just not emotionally ready for it? The appointment just seemed like so much was happening SO fast. I really never expected for them to just get it started. I thought it would be more like developing a relationship first and then going for the gold. And I'm sure that relationship gets built as you go in like 20 times a month for different tests but still. 

Is it normal to be feeling this way? It almost all made me want to just stop trying altogether. You'd think after nearly two years of TTC I'd be all for it. Why do I feel this way???

Wantanerd and Stinas, now that you're on the happy end of these things, am I just going crazy or did you feel this way too?


----------



## GingerPanda

I would kinda be there if I hadn't had to wait because of job stuff. So I can only kinda understand the way you're feeling. It's a lot to take in at once! It's like going from 0 to 60 when you were only expecting to get in and buckle your seatbelt. But as a big fan of science, I think them not wanting to drag it out is a good thing. It shows you they're focused on helping you reach your goal of getting pregnant quickly!


----------



## Stinas

Opera - don't even for a second be scared of the belly needles. Omg they are such a piece of cake. You really don't even feel them. Trust me. And don't google because people are dramatic for no reason. 
As for being overwhelmed, it's only natural. Be happy they did all that testing and did things for you. That's great!!! 
It's all worth it. I now shoot myself in the butt daily with a smile lol


----------



## wantanerd

Opera, I never did the belly shots, I did one HCG shot a month in the thigh and I had my dr's office do it. I was getting ultrasounds every two days so they would catch my follicles at the right time. I HATE NEEDLES, but it was worth every time I got stuck. 

The testing started right away but my body decided to have some gnarly cysts on my ovaries that needed to shrink before I could go through most of the testing. I had to wait 5 months before we started everything. 
It can be overwhelming. You think everything should be so simple and then you have to go through all the steps to get a baby. 

Take a deep breath and think of the ending. It is worth it.


----------



## JenzyKY

Opera, I bet they do everything so fast since its all so expensive and most insurances don't cover things. Shots are no biggie. If you were close by I'd do them for you! 

I'm sunning myself today. Me and my bump have to attempt to look ok in a bridesmaid dress in a month. Eek.


----------



## Lionchild

Opera, while I haven't gone to a FS, I can understand your anxiety about things happening quickly, especially since you weren't expecting them to. It does sound promising to have doctors who actually take action. We're here to support you with whatever decision you choose. On a separate note, could you get DH to administer shots for you?

Lately, I too have been questioning TTC&#8212;or getting pregnant at least. Do I really want this? I love the life I have now. Is having a baby going to change the awesome relationship that I have with DH in a negative way? Will I be able to manage having a baby and trying to write my dissertation at the same time? I'm amazed by parents. I don't know how they do it. I guess most people feel this way until they become parents. I think that I'm just tired of trying, and it's making me redirect my emotions to a fear of becoming a mother; although, I think I'm most fearful of still being in this same position in another year&#8212;still TTC. I really want to do this naturally, and I'm not sure if I will ever go to a FS. I may, or DH and I may decide that adoption is what is best if we are unsuccessful for many years. This is a personal choice, and I don't judge people who are proactive and seek help from a FS early on in the TTC process (or later on in the process). I don't know how the LTTTCs get through it. Anyway, I'm sorry for the rant; I'm a little bummed out today. I think AF is going to show up by tomorrow, and I've had terrible spring allergies for the past 8 days. 

Jenzy, enjoy the sunning! I'm glad to hear that the weather is better out your way. 

Lots of luck to all you ladies who are actively trying this month! I'm so happy that Stinas finally got us out of this dry spell!


----------



## Stinas

Lionchild - Having a baby should bring you and dh even closer....if it does not, something in your relationship is wrong to begin with. Honestly, all our fertility issues has brought us sooooo much closer, closer than I ever thought we could be. Now that we are finally pregnant, i feel like it will be even more. 
After trying for a year, I highly suggest going to a FS or doing test with your doc. It takes off a TON of stress off your shoulders. Trust me. Once you go, you feel soo much better because it opens up a door of options. Regardless of if they are options you imagined yourself going through or not.


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks for the advice, Stinas. I do have a very strong marriage, so I'm not worried about anything terrible or extreme happening to it. It's just that I've just had several people tell me that after they had kids, they didn't have the energy and time to attend to their spouses anymore (they also said this about their pets) :(. They lost some of the physical and emotional connection they once shared. It just made me sad. I'd like to think that I wouldn't let this happen, but I have no idea what it's like to be a parent.

Anyway, we're getting DH checked out soon. He's never been checked out before.

I'm hesitant to rush off to spend a bunch of money at an FS when I am already fairly confident that I won't take any major fertility medications to help me get pregnant. My former OB-GYN did two ultrasounds in September to look for abnormalities in my reproductive area and found no indication of PCOS, endo, fibroids, cysts, etc. I got pregnant two cycles later. I've had two doctors, my former Ob-Gyn and new one (who I just love!), tell me that they don't think Clomid is a good option for me because I ovulate regularly. And even if they had recommended it, I'm not sure I would take it. My progesterone levels were normal 7 days after O (although my LPs are only 10 days, 11 now with B-complex). I guess I'm just wondering what else an FS would test me for? Would they do a series of hormone tests? 

I know I'm not a doctor, but I am convinced that my problem is progesterone. I think my body's progesterone is too low compared to the estrogen, which is the cause of my shorter LP. I've cut out soy, and I have noticed a HUGE difference in my moods. I also no longer have inter-cycle bleeding/spotting. I would be happy to try a prescription of progesterone if the doc recommended it, so maybe a FS would be able to determine whether that is something I need. I think the first step should be getting DH checked out to make sure that everything looks good with him.


Anyway, I'm so happy that you got your BFP after such a long wait! I'm excited to hear if you wind up with twins!


----------



## Stinas

Im sure after becoming a parent, some things change, but I doubt too much relationship wise does. I honestly think some people are dramatic. My one friend told me(before i got married, she got married like 6months before me) that the sex become much less frequent......well, that WAS total BS! Our sex life went through the roof when we got married.....even up until we found out about DH's azoo. Right when he got diagnosed it went down a bit, but went right back up. lol 
So I guess you just have to go with the flow. 
If you got tested for a lot of things, maybe it is DH....you never know. My FS actually told me its easier when its a male factor rather than a female. I guess its easier to "treat".


----------



## Frustrated42

Opera sorry to hear you are feeling overwhelmed by everything. Hope you feel better soon. 
Lionchild I completely understand where you are coming from on not knowing what fertility treatments you would be willing to try. 

Right now I am in my tww. I can't help but symptom spot every little thing. I'm really trying to keep my mind off of it. Holding out to test until 14 dpo. Only 5 more days to go lol.


----------



## opera_lady24

Lionchild: about a month after DH and I got married we decided to take a marriage class. It was mainly geared towards engaged couples (we weren't able to take the class before getting married) but it all still applied. The couple who taught the class has been through LOTS with kids from other marriages and so forth (I know that sounds a bit sketchy but at the time of teaching the class they had been married for about 15 years which is highly unusual for second/third marriages) anyway, they said something that just totally blew my mind when it comes to your relationship after kids: "your children are a gift, but you need to remember that your spouse still comes first. Yes kids are super time consuming, but if you lose sight of your relationship in the midst of all the chaos, then the chaos will just take over. Look to your spouse to be that constant. Lean on each other. If you have to, for a time, treat your children as if they're almost guests in your house whom you are graciously welcoming into your home. If they were actually guests and not your children, wouldn't you put your marriage above your guest's needs? It's almost a no brainer."

That totally reversed my thinking on the whole matter of having kids because I grew up with a mother who believed that once you have children, you will no doubt love those children infinitely more than your spouse. Well, it's a wonder I would take advice from her in that area because the man she had my brothers and I with is no longer her husband. She's been successfully married to my step-dad for geez, a while now, but she never had any kids with him. Honestly, I think it's a choice we can make. As women, I think it would be very tempting to love the person we carried more than our spouses, so we have to consciously make the effort to remind ourselves that our husbands made that person too, and certainly tolerated us during the time we were "baking" that person, which ALMOST counts as much as carrying the baby. 

I hope this helps. As for the FS, honestly, it sounds like your doctors know what they're doing, and I certainly wouldn't go for something if I felt uncomfortable with the whole idea. I'm personally feeling much better about all of it, after reasoning through all the info in my head it really doesn't seem that overwhelming, just the cost (it's a little bit more than we can handle right now which totally sucks). Yet, it's taken me nearly a year to even come to terms with pursuing fertility treatment, and I'm actually a great candidate for it. I definitely wouldn't pursue Clomid if you ovulate regularly. Having multiples (more than twins) can be dangerous and tricky at the best of times and you'd probably have a high risk for that.

Perhaps you just need to take some time away from it all? Clearly your body is capable of conceiving, and I'm sure losing a baby is horrifically traumatizing. Maybe when you're able to separate your emotions from it all (yes I know, that's like separating the nails from your fingers) you'll be able to relax enough to conceive again. 

Either way, we're here to support you. :) :hugs:

Thanks everyone else for the kind words. I really needed them. I guess I just have to take this all one day at a time. 

Aaaannd...here's your good laugh for the day but first some background. So my mom has been eerily sold on the idea of me going the fertility drug route b/c of the possibility of it improving my overall condition, but apparently she didn't get the memo that it's pregnancy that is what actually has a chance of improving and/or curing PCOS. So today she said the strangest thing: well, you'll have to use condoms while you're on the fertility drugs because you don't want to get pregnant! :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

opera_lady24 said:


> Aaaannd...here's your good laugh for the day but first some background. So my mom has been eerily sold on the idea of me going the fertility drug route b/c of the possibility of it improving my overall condition, but apparently she didn't get the memo that it's pregnancy that is what actually has a chance of improving and/or curing PCOS. So today she said the strangest thing: well, you'll have to use condoms while you're on the fertility drugs because you don't want to get pregnant! :dohh:

:rofl:

Wow!

When I told my mom I might have to take Clomid, she just started screaming over and over again that I was going to DEFINITELY have quadruplets, and that I shouldn't do it. :dohh:

Moms who didn't have trouble getting pregnant say the most... _interesting_ things.


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated42 said:


> Opera sorry to hear you are feeling overwhelmed by everything. Hope you feel better soon.
> Lionchild I completely understand where you are coming from on not knowing what fertility treatments you would be willing to try.
> 
> Right now I am in my tww. I can't help but symptom spot every little thing. I'm really trying to keep my mind off of it. Holding out to test until 14 dpo. Only 5 more days to go lol.


Ahh TWW hell!!! The worst! I hope you find things to keep you occupied until testing time!

Good luck!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda said:


> opera_lady24 said:
> 
> 
> Aaaannd...here's your good laugh for the day but first some background. So my mom has been eerily sold on the idea of me going the fertility drug route b/c of the possibility of it improving my overall condition, but apparently she didn't get the memo that it's pregnancy that is what actually has a chance of improving and/or curing PCOS. So today she said the strangest thing: well, you'll have to use condoms while you're on the fertility drugs because you don't want to get pregnant! :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Wow!
> 
> When I told my mom I might have to take Clomid, she just started screaming over and over again that I was going to DEFINITELY have quadruplets, and that I shouldn't do it. :dohh:
> 
> Moms who didn't have trouble getting pregnant say the most... _interesting_ things.Click to expand...


Aw Ginger, three mini-me red-heads just like you. If they are as funny and sarcastic as you are, it sounds awesome! You'd have your hands full for sure! But really, a 10% chance is still low. 


My Mom also lectured me on Clomid. She's an all natural kind of gal though. She had all four of us naturally and breast-fed us until we were each like 3.5. My mom got pregnant twice on birth control so she really has no experience with infertility (though she did have 5 miscarriages throughout her fertile years). If I do decide to ever take Clomid, I won't be getting her approval.


----------



## Lionchild

Oh my goodness, Opera! So your mom has no clue you are TTC?! What a hilarious thing to say!

Opera, thank you for sharing that experience about your marriage class. I've always sort of felt that way about marriage and children, but so many mothers I know frequently say (or post memes on Facebook) that suggest you are selfish for putting anything other than your kids first. It seems like it's almost a taboo subject. I've heard successful couples share the sort of advice that the couple who taught your marriage class shared, but I was always afraid that I might be selfish for wanting to put my DH and my relationship above my kids. A big part of being a parent is modeling behavior, so it makes sense that if you put lots of time into your relationship, enjoy each other as you did before you had kids, and model a healthy marriage (one that is actually healthy not just deceptively healthy), then your kids may have a greater chance at have healthy relationships in their adulthood. I feel better! Thanks!

I probably will seek a FS for further testing if we are still trying in 6 months. I'm willing to wait to see if we can do it without any intervention at the moment. Financially, we have student loans to pay off and we just bought a house, so I'm willing to wait a while to see if we can do this without spending large sums of money. I understand your stress about the cost, Opera.


I'm excited for this new step for you in TTC! Hopefully, the FTs will be very effective, and we will see you with your BFP by summer!


----------



## Lionchild

Stinas said:


> I honestly think some people are dramatic. My one friend told me(before i got married, she got married like 6months before me) that the sex become much less frequent......well, that WAS total BS! Our sex life went through the roof when we got married./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I agree! Our sex life went crazy after marriage (and we'd been together for 5 years already), and even more so after a couple years of marriage. I think some people get so caught up in busy schedules and life that they forget to put time into their relationship.
> 
> Thanks for the support. Hopefully, we will have DH checked out in the next month. I'm very curious to know what his :spermy: status is.


----------



## GingerPanda

Lionchild said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opera_lady24 said:
> 
> 
> Aaaannd...here's your good laugh for the day but first some background. So my mom has been eerily sold on the idea of me going the fertility drug route b/c of the possibility of it improving my overall condition, but apparently she didn't get the memo that it's pregnancy that is what actually has a chance of improving and/or curing PCOS. So today she said the strangest thing: well, you'll have to use condoms while you're on the fertility drugs because you don't want to get pregnant! :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Wow!
> 
> When I told my mom I might have to take Clomid, she just started screaming over and over again that I was going to DEFINITELY have quadruplets, and that I shouldn't do it. :dohh:
> 
> Moms who didn't have trouble getting pregnant say the most... _interesting_ things.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw Ginger, three mini-me red-heads just like you. If they are as funny and sarcastic as you are, it sounds awesome! You'd have your hands full for sure! But really, a 10% chance is still low.
> 
> 
> My Mom also lectured me on Clomid. She's an all natural kind of gal though. She had all four of us naturally and breast-fed us until we were each like 3.5. My mom got pregnant twice on birth control so she really has no experience with infertility (though she did have 5 miscarriages throughout her fertile years). If I do decide to ever take Clomid, I won't be getting her approval.Click to expand...

Omg. I would die if I had multiples. I always thought twins would be cool, but now the thought terrifies me! :haha:

I don't feel like it's fair for your mother to judge you for seeking fertility assistance. It's easy for some people, and really hard for others. If someone said that to me, I would be hurt. :shrug:


----------



## Lionchild

I too am terrified of twins and multiples! Three of my grandparents are twins, although two are identical, which isn't inherited.

I don't think my mom means to be judgmental. I think she would probably be on board if the doctors confirmed there was a legitimate reason for me to take it. I think she was just cautioning me about rushing into it without knowing for sure if there was something wrong. I like to think most of the time people mean well (or at least friends and family) when giving TTC advice, even if what they say makes you want to scream. I try to tell myself, it's OK, they have no idea what it's like, and they think they're being helpful. I will just smile and nod. That why we have BnB and this thread. We can actually talk about TTC with people who are sharing similar experiences. I've stopped talking to anyone else other than my DH about it (and ya'll of course).


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, after my mom went to another relative for PCOS advice when I explicitly told her that TTC was to be 100% secret, I told her I wouldn't be talking to her about it anymore since I couldn't trust her to keep her mouth shut. I understand that she was trying to help, but seeking advice from someone who was never able to conceive is... not as appealing to me as advice from my doctor. It's kinda what I pay him for.

Didn't want to tell her in the first place, but when I realized we had problems, I needed someone to vent to that I know IRL.


----------



## Lionchild

Hello, :witch:! I'm on to the next cycle. Who wants to have a birthday around Christmas anyway!


----------



## Brie1117

LIONCHILD - Word - my bday is exactly 4 weeks after Xmas and people STILL try to wrap an XMAS & BDAY gift in one!!! RUDE!!!

GP - My love is being sent to you via inter-waves - I hope they reach you and you feel their love, same to OPERA, BORR, STINAS, and ALLLL OF YOU!!!!

I have all my fingers & toes crossed that you'll cross the finnish-line fairly unscathed!!! Let's do this!!!!


<3
<3
<3


----------



## Brie1117

OK, so I just had to mention (since I just got off the bathroom scale) that My sister is a genius and I've officially lost 4 lbs - and that weight was checked in the evening AFTER a full day and a burger (that was bun-less) - in the 2 weeks since I started my new workout regime..... not that I am trying to LOSE anything, just tone, but it consists of a 1/2 hr workout every (or every other) day and it is KILLER!!!!! 

If anyone wants deets (good for pre-preg weight-loss plan, plus eating well), let me know!!!


XOXO
<3


----------



## Brie1117

... and I skipped a total of 5 days of the workout due to stuff.... :winkwink:

not too shabby :thumbup:


----------



## Lionchild

Awesome, Brie! Congrats on the 4 pounds and feeling great! Exercise really is important while trying to prepare our bodies for pregnancy. It should&#8212;in theory&#8212;make things easier for us once we do get our BFPs. Now that the weather is warming up, we should enjoy a long evening walk at dusk with our DHs every now and then.

I have been working out like crazy, Brie! I've become a little obsessed. I think it's to counter my obsession with TTC. And I've always HATED working out! Usually, I like to bike around town, hike, and backpack (things that don't feel like I'm working out). My friend got me going to these group exercise classes, and I've been working out 5-6 days a week, rotating between TRX (suspension training), PiYO (upbeat Pilates/Yoga combo), and Body Pump. I'm trying to shape/tone as well. Every Thursday, a friend of mine and I do two-a-days (PiYO/and TRX). I haven't felt this great in years! 

Please do share your workout routine, Brie. I'd love to hear more about it!


----------



## GingerPanda

Brie1117 said:


> OK, so I just had to mention (since I just got off the bathroom scale) that My sister is a genius and I've officially lost 4 lbs - and that weight was checked in the evening AFTER a full day and a burger (that was bun-less) - in the 2 weeks since I started my new workout regime..... not that I am trying to LOSE anything, just tone, but it consists of a 1/2 hr workout every (or every other) day and it is KILLER!!!!!
> 
> If anyone wants deets (good for pre-preg weight-loss plan, plus eating well), let me know!!!
> 
> 
> XOXO
> <3

Woot! Yay for losing weight! Share your secrets~! :happydance:




Lionchild said:


> Hello, :witch:! I'm on to the next cycle. Who wants to have a birthday around Christmas anyway!

Exactly! I mean, I'm sitting here just hoping that PCOS is doing wonky things to my cycle and that I'm not pregnant! Really don't want my kid to have to be a holiday baby. Unless that holiday is Halloween. That would be awesome. :thumbup:

Let's aim for January babies! Of course, I wouldn't mind a March-y like myself.


----------



## Lionchild

A Halloween baby would be the best! October is the best month of the year, imo. I don't want to wait that long though, so bring on the January babies!


----------



## Frustrated42

A Halloween baby would be awesome love October. That could be cause its my bday month though. A December baby would be a lot with Christmas and DH and I got married in December 2 days after Christmas. I don't know what we were thinking. But at this point I think I would take a BFP lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

DH and I got married in October, and so did my parents. None of my or DH's siblings or niblings were born in October, though, so it would be perfect. One of my favorite months, with my favorite holiday.


----------



## Frustrated42

September October is crazy for my family. DH and his dad are in September and myself, my dad and brother are all in October. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Brie1117

At-Home Circuit Training coming asap!!!! I'm not with my handout tonight, so I'll post it as soon as I am!!!

YAY!!!


I like October, too, but my Hubby-To-Be has a birthday in October, but it'd be pretty awesome ;)
And I'm a January baby, heehee. 
In any case, either one would be awesome!!!
No sign of O yet, tho :( OPK and HPT negative this am..... it's gotta happen soon tho!
<3


----------



## GingerPanda

PMA! (Positive Mental Attitude!) :thumbup:


----------



## Lionchild

GL, Brie! I hope you don't have to wait too much longer for your O this cycle!


----------



## Frustrated42

No af as of yet! I'm hoping that's a good sign and my cycles didn't decide it get all wonky on me again. I'm going to wait and test on Wednesday if still no af!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

tons of :dust: frustrated!


----------



## GingerPanda

Fingers crossed, Frustrated!

:dust:


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated42 said:


> No af as of yet! I'm hoping that's a good sign and my cycles didn't decide it get all wonky on me again. I'm going to wait and test on Wednesday if still no af!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Frustrated42

Tested today and bfn. Still no af and no signs of her showing up. Starting to think I O'd late this cycle but only time will tell. Also the test I used was 25 mu/l.


----------



## GingerPanda

Keep your heads up, everyone!

DH is pretty sure he'll be staying at his current job. If he does, I'll get to TTC again faster. DH is really excited to get back on the TTC wagon since we know what problems we have now, and we know what we can do to help them.

Now all I have to do is try to decide whether or not I want to try to find a new doctor.


----------



## wantanerd

Find a new Doctor, unless you like the Doctor's staff. I hated my fertility doctor but I only saw him twice. I liked his staff and I saw them on a frequent basis. Look and see if there is a reproductive endocrinologist in your area you can see. They are the top fertility specialists. They are the ones more up to date in fertility treatments than a regular OB.


----------



## GingerPanda

I am going to have to find a new doctor when I get pregnant anyway. I hate the hospital here, and home birth is illegal in my state. :nope:

There's a super nice birthing center about 1.5 hours north of me in Ohio that I've really been looking at. I just worry about that drive. Knowing my luck, I'd get stuck in traffic. :haha:

I don't even really want a home birth, I want a water birth. But it's apparently an unusual request around here. :dohh:


----------



## Lionchild

GP, I'm sure you can find somewhere where you can have a water birth. There's got to be people in your area that have them. I can't believe that home births are illegal in KY! That's crazy! I hope you get back on the TTC wagon soon!

Frustrated-sorry about BFN. I hope you O'd later than you thought you did.


Gals, I am having baby-fever today! I want one, gotta have one, need baby fat to squeeze. I can't handle it today&#8212;babies on the brain. I hope it passes soon, or this is going to be a LONG cycle.


----------



## GingerPanda

Closest place is the one in Ohio! The only one I could find in KY is 2 hours away. :nope:

Yeah, KY passed a law that said you had to have a certain kind of license in order to assist with a homebirth, but they stopped issuing those licenses in the 70's. So they effectively made it illegal for midwives to assist you. Some of them still do it, but I'd really rather be at a center in case something happens than at home. The one in Ohio is a natural birthing center that is actually *attached* to a hospital. I think I'd feel pretty dang safe about that! :haha:


I SOOOOO know how you feel about baby fever! DH and I went to a Chinese buffet for dinner last night, and it shares a parking lot with Babies R Us. It was all I could do not to ask him if we could go in and look around.


So, y'all know I went back to work part time. Well, the department specialist got offered a new job she's been interviewing for, and they want me to be their specialist and come on full-time. I worked for them from Jan 2010 through April 2012, then got promoted to specialist at another store and worked there until I quit in October. I don't know what I'm going to do. I quit so I could focus more on keeping my house clean and TTC. _*sigh*_


----------



## opera_lady24

Hi Gals!!!

So sorry I've been MIA again. I think this might turn into a trend and I apologize. GP, I know how you feel about finding the right way to have a natural birth. Boise has one good hospital for child birthing and no good midwives (a few babies have died recently in the hands of the local midwives). Personally, if I could find a great midwife who is licensed and has a great reputation, I would SO opt for that over a hospital. Hospitals want to stick tubes in your arms and do all this nonsense that I really believe is necessary. And when I told my mom that I'd rather have a natural birth in a birthing center with a midwife she got so angry I thought her head would explode lol! I did talk to my doctor about it though and her response was very negative towards the local midwives. That sort of response is one I'd trust because she's been in this area for quite some time and would probably know. Doctors talk. 

So updates: I should test but I don't want to. I haven't had any symptoms really at all other than I've been in a "mood"...you know...of the frisky type. It's a little odd really. Lol!

I'm honestly not even sure if I O'd and the chances of conceiving off of the BD timing is somewhat slim. If I did O than it wasn't a very strong one if I compare it to the last cycle. I _do_ think it would be hilarious if I randomly got pregnant on my own after finally going to see a FS!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## opera_lady24

PUPPYMOM!!!! Seriously! I think you have something to tell us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Have y'all ever watched "One Born Every Minute"? If you're not in the UK, it's on YouTube. I want to go to a place like their freebirthing room. No IVs, no meds... I would also like to try a water birth, as I always feel soooo relaxed in the tub. I spend at least an hour a day soaking and reading in the tub, lol.

In fact, my tub is the perfect size for a water birth, but it would be illegal for a midwife to help me! :dohh:

I think it's because KY has one of the highest cesarean rates. Docs really like to push them and make lots of money from it.

I don't even want to ask my doctor about it because OF COURSE he'll tell me the best place is at the hospital. That's where he gets paid!


----------



## Lionchild

Opera and Ginger, I hope you are able to have your birth experience in the way you imagined it (once the time comes). Water births are very cool, GP. Opera, I had a midwife with the mc, and I had planned to use her at the hospital. MWs here in NM can deliver at hospitals just like OB-GYN's. Are MWs only allowed in birthing centers in ID? 

My plan is to try to deliver naturally in a hospital with the DO whom I fell in love with last month. I also plan to hire a Doula who specializes in hypnobirthing. I think it will help me make it through without meds. It's funny, I used to be terrified of the idea of giving birth, but after so much time spent TTC, I just want to have the privilege of getting the experience. It's amazing that your body knows exactly what to do, even when you've never given birth before. Instincts are cool.

All it takes is one time, Opera! I hope you get a wonderful surprise this cycle!

Puppymom, what's the news?!


----------



## Frustrated42

I'm with you ladies, I've thought long and hard as to where I would like to give birth. There is really no big center around me and would have to drive about 3 hours but that's the case no matter what because they don't like to deliver in babies in my town at all. I have found a nice birthing center that I would like to deliver at and it is connected to a hospital. That way I could have a completely natural birth or at least that's my hope. 
Cd 34 today and no signs of af. DH wants me to test again tomorrow which I think I'm going to do. Hoping for a BFP but expecting a bfn.


----------



## GingerPanda

Frustrated, I hope you get a big surprise!


----------



## JenzyKY

GingerPanda, I'd wondered why there was never any train wreck babies that came into the NICU from home births. I guess that is why! Personally, I'd never in a million years deliver at home on purpose. I've seen too much. "Normal" births can go horribly wrong.....


----------



## GingerPanda

I wouldn't give birth at home either, if I could help it. But the lack of birthing center here is really depressing.


----------



## JenzyKY

I could do birthing center but they wouldn't take me now with all my bleeding. The ones I have heard of have pretty strict rules that it has to be a complication free pregnancy.


----------



## opera_lady24

Well AF got me. It looks like my body is reverting back to the every other month cycle it was on before I went on bcp's. I'm super bummed b/c it would have been a golden opportunity to start clomid but alas, other bills had to come first this month. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry about AF, Opera. And sorry about not getting to start Clomid too. I am also in that boat. :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey ladies sorry been a long gap!! Had to have a long gap off all things baby for a while after latest problems however. I am back hello girls I've missed you all xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome back!


----------



## Lionchild

Welcome back, Bumblebee!! How are you doing?


----------



## Brie1117

Hope everyone is surviving all the craziness! Miss you gals, and can't wait ti read some good news!!

Sorry about AF, Opera, but the good news is that it means things are working, right? Hopefully, lol :) BOL :)

Ginger, how RUDE of your state to ban homebirths! Ugh, crotchety old WASP males irritate me sometimes.....

Bumblebee - well hello! I'm currently in the same boat you're just leaving, lol - thanks for keeping the seat warm ;)

BREAK AN EGG, LADIES!!!
<3 <3


----------



## GingerPanda

Good to hear from you, Brie!

I am dumping my doctor. I'm just tired of feeling like he's keeping me in the dark and at arm's length. He won't answer my questions directly, and is very condescending.

After doing a ton of research, I found a hospital about 30mins away that allows whirlpool labor pain management. :happydance:

I also found a doctor's office 23mins away that delivers there! They have a bunch of female doctors, and also have midwives on staff! Yaaaay!

Haven't called them yet, but it's on my to-do list. Just mad that my doctor told me he would prescribe me Clomid when I was ready, but wrote something completely different in my file! And now the office won't return my calls! :dohh:


----------



## Lionchild

Ladies, here is some positivity: I got a positive OPK today (cd16), our timing has been perfect, we plan to continue BDing for the next 3 days, and I'm trying progesterone to help with my luteal phase for the first time this month. I feel like this is going to be the cycle for us. I am getting my :bfp: this month, d%mmit! I hope we all are! 

You all are amazing, and I hope you're all hanging in there! :dust:


----------



## Frustrated42

I have faith lionchild. Don't give up. 

As for me well still no af and cd 42. Tested bfn on Thursday with fmu. I'm going to see my doctor Monday for a blood test. If its still bfn then we will start testing to find out what's going on. DH is very optimistic about it and keeps saying that I should be to but after seeing 3 BFNs this past week I'm feeling down. I'm still holding on to a bit of hope though so we will see what happens.


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated, do you know when you O'd for sure? What did your BD schedule look like this cycle? FX for you!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone who is O'ing or waiting to test! :dance:

:dust::dust::dust:

Lionchild, glad to hear you got some perfectly-timed BD in! Loving your positive attitude! :hugs:

Frustrated, I hope your numbers come back positive! Everyone here deserves a BFP STAT! :hugs:


AFM,
I finished taking my found of Provera four days ago, and AF still has not arrived. :dohh: I'm going to give it another couple of days before calling my doctor to get more. I really want to start this Clomid!


----------



## Frustrated42

I don't know for sure when I O'd. I used opk and watching my cm. I never got a clear positive with my opk but very close to and I had ewcm on cd 20. Maybe my body geared up to O but didn't then and I ended up Oing later. As for bd it's been hard this cycle cause DH and I have been on a different schedule but we did when we could.


----------



## Lionchild

Ginger, maybe go for a run around the neighborhood :shrug:? The witch always likes to come visit me when I'm exercising. I have nothing to offer. Damn :witch: does whatever she feels like. I hope she comes soon so you can start your next TTC adventure.

GL, Frustrated! I hope you caught that eggy!


I got another positive OPK today, so I haven't O'd. I expect to O tonight. I usually seem to O at night (or at least that's when I feel the one-sided cramps). We BD'd already today and we plan to again late tonight before bed (and tomorrow and the next day). We are determined!


----------



## Frustrated42

Lionchild I hope you caught that eggy. Hope you get your BFP at the end of the tww. 

I on the other hand am still waiting not so patiently for af lol. Couldn't get in to see the doctor on Monday as he got pulled out of the office. Going to see the nurse tonight to get my blood work paper work. Hopefully will have some answers by the end of the week. I'm starting to become more hopeful as the days pass that this is our month.


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, Frustrated! I hope your tests come back and tell you you've got a little bean!

AFM, I'm getting cramps and lots of creamy CM (gross), but AF has not arrived yet.


----------



## Lionchild

I hope this is it for you, Frustrated!!!! GL!!!

GP, I can't believe that she still has not shown up. The cramping sounds promising though.


----------



## GingerPanda

Cramping is still bad this morning, but no AF. :growlmad:

Today is CD86, I think!


----------



## Frustrated42

Ginger I hope af shows for you. I'm frustrated at cd 47 I can't imagine waiting that long.


----------



## GingerPanda

PCOS sucks.


----------



## Frustrated42

Just wanted to give you ladies an update. Af showed up yesterday. I have an appointment on Thursday to continue testing. Hopefully I will get some answers soon. I told my mom on the weekend that DH and I had been ttcing since September and she wasn't shocked by it lol. She is very supportive and I love her for that. She wants more grandchildren and I told her she would get them someday. She was happy to know that we were trying and that I was seeing a doctor.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry about AF! Hopefully your testing comes back with something that will make it easier for you!

I took my first dose of Clomid last night before bed. Woke up having a little bit of a hot flash several times. At breakfast, I felt a little queasy and had some food aversions. Hopefully this means my body is responding! :happydance:


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated, I'm sorry AF got you. Let us know what you find out on Thursday. I hope the doctor has some useful information for you.

GP-GL! I hope your body is responding and you have a strong O soon, but I hope it will do so without making you sick.

I'm approximately 8DPO. Just playing the waiting game&#8212;just me and my progesterone cream. I definitely won't test until Wed. at the earliest, but I'll see if I can hold out longer.


----------



## JenzyKY

Woohoo! Work clomid work! :happydance:

Fingers crossed Lionchild!

Here's my bump from like a week and a half ago!
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh and Squeaky G Piggy wanted to send baby dust as she's propped on Henry!
 



Attached Files:







squeaky bump.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope you get a BFP, Lionchild! I would be so excited!

JENZY! Your bump is adorable! And so is Squeaky! I used to raise guinea pigs, I love them!


----------



## Lionchild

Awe how cute, Jenzy!! You're tiny except for your bump. Your due date is coming up so soon!

Squeaky G Piggy is so cute too! I wanna squeeze him! In a sweet, gentle way of course.


Thanks for the positivity, gals! I hope to have a BFP by next week! Luckily, I'm distracted in the TWW because my baby niece is 2cm dilated, and the doctor thinks he'll be here by this weekend. I am finally over my secret bitterness, and now, I'm just excited to meet my great-nephew. Damn, I'm feeling old!


----------



## GingerPanda

Omg, I know how you feel. My oldest nephew is now the age I was when I got married! :wacko:


----------



## Lionchild

Hey ladies! How are you all doing?


I'm 10-11 days past O. I've had some light cramping on and off since yesterday, and there was a little bit of brown blood when I wiped today. I'm hoping it's IB and not AF. Please, please, please! Still using progesterone cream, so we'll see what my LP is like if AF shows up.


----------



## GingerPanda

Ooooh! I hope it's IB!


----------



## Lionchild

How are the Clomid symptoms going, GP?


----------



## GingerPanda

Lots of headaches, mostly. I could ride roller coasters all day, but DH's driving gives me motion sickness. That's not new, but it's worse now. :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

Is DH a speed demon or just a bad driver? :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Both! :haha: He never gets in wrecks, but he speeds and takes turns way too fast. He's gotten two tickets this year.


----------



## Frustrated42

I have everything crossed lionchild that it's ib. 

Had my appointment today and the doctor wants is to try one more cycle then clomid. DH was laughing on the way home because he went to my appointment with me that I'm going to become super fertile and have triplets. I told him he wasn't allowed to joke about that, my mom has said for as long as I can remember that I was going to have triplets. Only time will tell. So glad we are moving forward though and happy that we are now exploring other options.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay! I hope you have luck with the Clomid! :thumbup:


----------



## Lionchild

That's good news, Frustrated! I hope you can get your BFP before you start Clomid.

Gp, my DH hates riding with me because I act like a grandma back-seat driver. "Slow down!" "Give the guy more room!" "The exit says 25 MPH, be careful!" I usually drive. I was in a bad car accident 11 years ago (not my fault), and I've been in 3 other accidents with friends who were terrible drivers when we were younger, which could have been much worse than they were. I have trust and control issues in the car. Basically, I only trust myself driving. :haha:

I had more spotting yesterday and today. I also got a BFN yesterday, so I won't test again until tomorrow. I don't usually spot before AF, but I'm wondering if it's some sort of breakthrough bleeding from the progesterone cream. Possibly my AF is trying to start at its normal time, but can't fully because of the progesterone. I have a feeling it's AF and not IB, but I won't fully give up hope for the BFP until AF shows. 

I'm going to start temping this month if AF does show. I don't think it will help us with timing BDingmy cycles are rather predictable. I want to do it so that I have a good record to provide a FS with this fall if we still aren't pregnant. I'm hoping we can conceive naturally, so I have to suck it up and be patient.


----------



## Lionchild

AF is here! I guess I need to look for a thermometer.

So I'm freaking out a bit&#8212;ok a lot. We found out last week that DH got denied for life insurance. I was approved at the prime rate, and we had no idea how it could be possible that my healthy 32 year old husband would be denied term life insurance. He is mildly overweight (about 15 lbs) and eats too much red meat, but we thought he was super healthy otherwise. We THOUGHT this, but then he hadn't been to a doctor for a check-up since he was 18. He never gets sick or anything. Well, his lab results came in the mail yesterday. His cholesterol is through the roof and what's more frightening is that three of his liver enzyme tests came back WAY above normal (two of them were six times more than normal). DH does drink alcohol, it's part of his job to drink wine, but in no way does he consume a level of alcohol that would cause these sorts of numbers (especially not at 32!). There are autoimmune problems and thyroid conditions that can cause liver problems and these numbers to rise. Anyway, I am freaking out and now we have to wait until the middle of June for his doctors appt. to even begin to figure out what the problem is. I'm terrified that he's got some life-threatening illness. I'm putting him on a strict diet, and he's not allowed to drink any alcohol until we have more information.

So I'm not sure if we'll be trying this month. Having a baby suddenly doesn't seem so important. I will still be temping in order to keep track of my cycle in case we do end up visiting an FS in the fall. I'm wondering if whatever is wrong with DH might be contributing to fertility problems. I just don't know how I'm supposed to keep it together while we sit in limbo over the next month.


----------



## Frustrated42

It can be very hard. My DH was in a near fatal accident a year and a half ago and I remember panicking about all the things that could be wrong. I have some understanding for what you are going through. All I could do was live each day as it came. Has DH had a SA done to find out if there is anything abnormal going on. That was the first thing the doctor ordered when we went in because they said it was the easiest test to perform. My thoughts are with you right now lionchild!


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks for your support, Frustrated. It really helps. I can't talk to anyone about it because DH doesn't want anyone knowing until we have more info. We're going to see family for 2 weeks and we'll have to hide this because we won't know what's going on yet.

DH planned to have a SA done this month, but we're going to hold off until we know more about what is attacking his liver. Two of his uncles died at a young age (30s-40s) from brain cancer, so of course I'm fearing the worst. I'm a worry-wart as it is.


----------



## Frustrated42

I'm a worry wart as well. The one thing about my DH's job is he has to have a physical every year with his job. So hopefully if something were to pop up with him it would be caught early. But I understand worrying and also not wanting to alarm family yet because you don't know what it going on yet.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh my gosh, Lionchild! Keep us posted!

Also, feel free to rant and vent if it makes you feel better. We're all ears! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Lionchild. Hopefully a great diet will change the cholesterol level in the month you have to wait for the doctor. Hopefully no alcohol will bring the liver levels back to normal. Organs are usually pretty resilient.


----------



## kiki13

It's my first cycle trying and I could use some positive vibes! Thanks for this wonderful thread :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Kiki!


----------



## Lionchild

Welcome, kiki!


----------



## Frustrated42

Welcome kiki


----------



## borr.dg.baby

:hugs: lionchild! I hope he can get well soon with some diet changes or medication 

Welcome kiki, this is a wonderful group for support :)


----------



## kiki13

Thank you! And baby dust to you all :hugs:


----------



## kiki13

Okay, not feeling so positive right now. My last cycle was 34 days so I assumed I'd be ovulating today/tomorrow. Instead, I'm spotting and AF will surely start either later today or tomorrow. What a bummer!

I've had one 15 day cycle and one 34 day cycle after stopping the pill and this one will be either 19/20 days. So confused now. When should I use OPKs this cycle? How will I figure out my fertile days if all my cycles continue to be all over the place? 

Sorry to vent like this. I'm still praying for you all! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

How long ago did you stop the pill?

Sometimes it can take several months to straighten out, especially if you've been on BC a long time. That said, lots of women are good to go pretty much immediately as well.

If you've got a lot of OPKs, I would probably start testing a couple of days past AF.


----------



## kiki13

GingerPanda said:


> How long ago did you stop the pill?
> 
> Sometimes it can take several months to straighten out, especially if you've been on BC a long time. That said, lots of women are good to go pretty much immediately as well.
> 
> If you've got a lot of OPKs, I would probably start testing a couple of days past AF.

I stopped taking it on March 1st. Maybe I'm one of those who takes time to return to normal? I'm waiting for AF to show up (only spotting now) and will probably buy bulk OPKs from amazon so that I can start testing from CD5! Thanks


----------



## Frustrated42

Yes I would start testing early. It's only been a couple months since stopping the pill so don't get to worried yet.


----------



## kiki13

Frustrated42 said:


> Yes I would start testing early. It's only been a couple months since stopping the pill so don't get to worried yet.

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

kiki- You may want to consider taking a daily B-complex vitamin (in addition to prenatals). Certain B vitamins can help with the regulation of hormones, and it sounds like your hormones may be out of whack after going off BCPs (as many women experience after BCPs). B-complex had helped me tremendously with my hormonal imbalance. I can't say it works for everyone, but it's worth a shot. And as a warning, I didn't start seeing significant improvements from the vitamins until I had been taking them for 35-40 days.

As for OPKs, maybe buy some cheapies on Amazon so that you can start testing as soon as AF is done.


----------



## GingerPanda

A good typical timeline for expecting any vitamin to take full effect is about three months (90 days).

Just logged in to remind all of you that whiskey is an amazing thing. :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

Indeed, GP.


----------



## kiki13

Lionchild said:


> kiki- You may want to consider taking a daily B-complex vitamin (in addition to prenatals). Certain B vitamins can help with the regulation of hormones, and it sounds like your hormones may be out of whack after going off BCPs (as many women experience after BCPs). B-complex had helped me tremendously with my hormonal imbalance. I can't say it works for everyone, but it's worth a shot. And as a warning, I didn't start seeing significant improvements from the vitamins until I had been taking them for 35-40 days.
> 
> As for OPKs, maybe buy some cheapies on Amazon so that you can start testing as soon as AF is done.

Thanks, I'll definitely try that! Can't hurt, right?! And yes, just ordered some OPKs in bulk! :) :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated42

Good plan on the OPK's Kiki. Are you going to temp in the future or just use OPK's. I personally don't temp and I don't think that I will.


----------



## kiki13

Ladies, I'm a bit confused! I had some spotting yesterday and this morning but now it seems to have disappeared with no sign of AF! Plus, unless I'm really mistaken, I can see lots of EWCM - it's wet, slippery and stretchy! Was my spotting ovulation bleeding? I'm kicking myself for not testing with OPKs yesterday and today and missing BDing yesterday although we DTD the 2 day before that. Will be BDing today and tomorrow as well.

Am I on the right track here? I've never really had mid cycle spotting before!


----------



## kiki13

Frustrated42 said:


> Good plan on the OPK's Kiki. Are you going to temp in the future or just use OPK's. I personally don't temp and I don't think that I will.

I think I might try temping if I don't get a BFP this cycle. I've also ordered taking charge of your fertility!


----------



## GingerPanda

Some women spot mid-cycle. I never have... I have started AF two weeks early, though! This year has been screwed UP with my cycles!


----------



## kiki13

GingerPanda said:


> Some women spot mid-cycle. I never have... I have started AF two weeks early, though! This year has been screwed UP with my cycles!

Whoa that is early! Any idea why?


----------



## GingerPanda

I have PCOS, and my doctor says it's not bad enough for Metformin, so it's untreated. My cycles are messed up because of it. I'm trying to find a new doctor.


----------



## kiki13

GingerPanda said:


> I have PCOS, and my doctor says it's not bad enough for Metformin, so it's untreated. My cycles are messed up because of it. I'm trying to find a new doctor.

All the best with that! It can be tough finding the right doctor but I really hope you do! :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

GP, it's so hard to find a good doctor, yet it's so important! I hope you find one soon!

kiki- I used to think I had ovulation spotting. Many women do. For a couple of years it would happen on the 12-13 day of each cycle. Then, it started happening from like the 12-18 day of each cycle, which isn't normal. Once I started TTC I found out that I didn't O until cd19 each month. My former doctor thought the spotting was from a rise in estrogen that occurs a week before O, but it's hard to be sure. I tend to be sensitive to spotting (I had implantation bleeding with the mc and I often spot after sex). Anyway, I haven't had a spotting issue since taking B-complex, so in my folk theory opinion, I think my spotting was due to a hormonal imbalance that has somewhat improved with increases exercise, reduced stress, and vitamins. If you had EWCM, I would definitely BD. Once you figure out when you're Oing, it will be easier to identify if it's O spotting or not. I hope your body gets back to pre-BCP normal for you soon!

Hey gals! I'm a great-auntie! My great-nephew was born last night. He is a whopping 9 lbs! Mom and baby are doing great. I get to meet him in 2 weeks!


----------



## kiki13

Thanks Lion child! I had this mid cycle spotting for the first time so I couldn't find another explanation than O spotting but I agree that it could be something else. But I have been seeing a lot of wet, slippery CM and it looked like EWCM yesterday so I'm assuming I'm ovulating :)

And congrats! Aww :) :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

LionChild! Congrats! It's called being a _great_-aunt because you have leveled up in auntie-ing! From one aunt to another, congrats on your new grand-nibbling! :happydance:

AFM,

*I actually O'd! Clomid worked!*

Now let's hope it gives me a little nerdling!


----------



## kiki13

GingerPanda said:


> LionChild! Congrats! It's called being a _great_-aunt because you have leveled up in auntie-ing! From one aunt to another, congrats on your new grand-nibbling! :happydance:
> 
> AFM,
> 
> *I actually O'd! Clomid worked!*
> 
> Now let's hope it gives me a little nerdling!

Amazing! :D fingers crossed for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

Yay, GP!!!!! :happydance: :headspin::wohoo::bunny::ninja:


----------



## Frustrated42

Woohoo Gp!!!!


----------



## Stinas

GP - YAYYY congrats!!!! Now get bding!!!!


----------



## JJDreams

Hey everyone! It's been a while... Congrats on ovulating GP, how exciting!!! I have been on 50 mg of clomid for 3 months. I ovulated each time, but not till day 20 so it was still kind of later than desired. I totally thought I was pregnant last month - I had tons of symptoms and my period was 4 days late. When it finally came, I was crushed! I had all these great plans of telling my mom and mother-in-law on Mother's Day but I guess my body had other plans. My doctor decided to up the clomid to 100mg this cycle to get my to ovulate earlier in my cycle. I also had an HSG test done yesterday. It hurt like hell but it was over fast and I only had mild cramping after. The good news is my tubes are open and my uterus looks completely normal. My doctor said the chance of getting pregnant goes up after an HSG, so with the higher clomid and that news, I'm feeling optimistic that this is my month! Our 2 year anniversary is June 11 and it would be awesome to get a BFP as our gift!!!

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Frustrated42

I hope you get your BFP after the HSG test. I had one done when we were ttcing 4 years ago and I agree hurts like hell lol. But I got a BFP on my 2nd cycle after. Good luck JJ!


----------



## Lionchild

Lots of positivity flowing in this month! Good luck to all you ladies (and me too)!!

JJ, I hope you get the best anniversary present ever!!


----------



## GingerPanda

JJ, I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay GP!! I hope you catch that egg!


----------



## Lionchild

Update: We've officially decided to stop 'trying' for a while. I'm exhausted, and I want my old sex-life back before the pressure of TTC. We may start trying again in the fall, but I'm taking the summer off. We're NTNP, so no OPKs or paying attention to my cycle. So far, I feel great about our decision, and I haven't had any difficulty letting it go. I'll still be hanging out on the boards though. And just for the record, we are definitely still wanting a BFP, we're just not willing to work for it at the moment.

I hope to see some BFPs on here soon!


----------



## Brie1117

Hey girls! I can't stay long (been off the hook busy - which is good for me, lol!)
I read back a bit & it sounds like everything is moving forward for most of you and I'm super crossing my fingers for everyone!

I think about y'all every day <3

Keep fightin' the good fights :)

<3


----------



## GingerPanda

Lionchild said:


> Update: We've officially decided to stop 'trying' for a while. I'm exhausted, and I want my old sex-life back before the pressure of TTC. We may start trying again in the fall, but I'm taking the summer off. We're NTNP, so no OPKs or paying attention to my cycle. So far, I feel great about our decision, and I haven't had any difficulty letting it go. I'll still be hanging out on the boards though. And just for the record, we are definitely still wanting a BFP, we're just not willing to work for it at the moment.
> 
> I hope to see some BFPs on here soon!

I hope a ninja BFP sneaks up on you! Hiiiiyah!




Brie1117 said:


> Hey girls! I can't stay long (been off the hook busy - which is good for me, lol!)
> I read back a bit & it sounds like everything is moving forward for most of you and I'm super crossing my fingers for everyone!
> 
> I think about y'all every day <3
> 
> Keep fightin' the good fights :)
> 
> <3

Good to hear from you! I was thinking about you earlier today! My Brie sense must have been tingling!


----------



## Lionchild

Glad to hear you're staying busy, Brie! Come visit us when you have some free time again.:thumbup:

GP-:ninja: baby! Ninjas are another one of my obsessions! How'd you guess!


----------



## GingerPanda

I am the ginja ninja! :ninja: :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda said:


> I am the ginja ninja! :ninja: :haha:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

It's a thankless job, but someone's got to do it. :winkwink:


----------



## Brie1117

Hahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Frustrated42

U ladies crack me up! Just the positivity I needed tonight. 

Lionchild I do hope ninja BFP sneaks up on you. I think u need to do what makes you happy! Don't forget about us lol


----------



## Lionchild

I just giggled at this post again, ginga ninja. I needed some cheering up too.


----------



## Lionchild

I cried for 4 hours today after one of my three best friends told me she was 13 weeks pregnant with her first. She's been keeping it from me because she didn't know how to tell me. I feel like the worst person in the world for thinking of my own problems at such a happy time for someone I love. She got her BFP on her 3rd month, which is awesome&#8212;it's just reminded me of how long it has been for us. I am in a funk today, and I hope to feel better about things tomorrow.

Anyone got some positivity in the form of a funny story or joke? What about happy news from the preggo ladies? Are those babies keeping you awake at night with all that kicking?


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww! :hugs:

I just like to think that the women who can shoot out kids like their vaginas are baby canons will never have the same appreciation for their kids that we will. You appreciate something more the harder you had to work for it, right?

As for something funny and adorable, how about this?: https://m.tickld.com/g/5664


----------



## Lionchild

Love it!!! Thanks, Ginga!

I just sobbed for another hour. :cry: Apparently, I have all sorts of emotions about TTC that I am just coming to terms with. I have been suppressing them and telling myself I was fine with it all. Judging by my multiple meltdowns today, I am obviously not ok with things. ](*,) I went to get some potting soil at my neighborhood nursery to transplant some jalepeños and tomatoes. It took me 30 minutes to get out of the car because I randomly started crying uncontrollably. It's time for me to start acknowledging these feelings. 

DH gets home from a business trip tonight, so I'm going to ask him for some support. He broke down to me last week about his feelings. I have never seen him cry like that before. He is not a very openly emotional guy. I think we need to talk more about what we're going through. No one else in our lives (other than you gals on the boards) understands what we're going through. We are the only one of our close friends with fertility problems. We'll get through this. I'm allowing myself to be sad (and slightly bitter) for a couple of days, but then I'll get back to my usual cheery self :thumbup: (at least I hope).


----------



## Frustrated42

I know what you mean about being very emotional over ttc. I'm sure DH will support you in this. Don't forget we are all err if you need to talk!


----------



## GingerPanda

You might also check in your area to see if there's a support group for couples who are having trouble with infertility.

Refresh my memory: Have you talked to your doctor about it?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey Liochild! Sorry to hear you are feeling down! I agree with GP that once you have your baby he-she will be most loved and appreciated after all the waiting! :hugs: It's a good idea to talk to your DH and express your emotions, at least I always feel better after a good talk with DH. 

Here's a picture of Isabela from last week to cheer you up, she's coming in 10 weeks!



And a video of her kicking away! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQWwN6w8hiw


----------



## Lionchild

<3 So cute, Borr!! Wow, she's really kicking! What an amazing feeling that must be! I'm sure it gets tiring when you're trying to sleep though. 10 weeks will be here before you know it!


GP, I've been checked out by my former OB/GYN with blood work and ultrasounds. I've never been to a FS. The ultrasounds showed no indication of PCOS or Endo. I ovulate every month as far as I can tell. My periods are regular, and I seem to O at the same time each month. My luteal phase is on the short side 10 days, which may be part of the problem. I think I have a slight progesterone problem and it's possible I could have a follicle development problem, but I'd have to see a FS before I could know for sure. DH will get SA after his other exams next month. First, we need to figure out what's wrong with him that's making his liver enzymes skyrocket. 

We aren't ready to go to a FS yet. It's a LOT of money, and as long as DHs SA come back normal (FX), then I'd rather wait it out for a bit with the NTNP. Even with a 10 day LP (now 11 days with B-complex), it's possible to get pregnant. It may just be making it more difficult. If DHs sperm look good and by Dec. we have no BFP, then I will find an FS. That will have been one year since the MC. I want to give it a full year though. If I do get BFP, the OB/GYN will immediately prescribe progest suppositories, which is awesome.

I hope this Clomid cycle ends with your BFP, GP! Everything is looking good and on track for one! Keeping FX!


----------



## JJDreams

I totally know what you mean about getting upset when your friends seem to get pregnant so easy. We went to a surprise 30th last Friday and 3 of our friends told us they were pregnant. CRAZY! I'm obviously super happy for them, but I can't help but be a little jealous! It is an awful feeling!

I had my day 13 ultrasound today and was a little annoyed. My doctor was out of town so the ultrasound tech did it and she took forever (my doctor is usually done in like 2 min)...it took like 10 min for her to take 11 images. She said "it looks like you have a dominant follicle on your right side, but I can't say for sure. Dr. G will call you tomorrow..."

I know I was overreacting and was just annoyed that my doctor wasn't there bc he is great, but I just wanted results today. I needed some good news!

Hopefully tomorrow will bring some great news and I will find out I have 1 (or more!) dominant follicle. It would be improvement bc I haven't been ovulating until day 21 and this would put ovulation around day 14 hopefully :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, JJ! :dust:


----------



## Lionchild

JJ- 3 friends told you they were pregnant in 1 night! :brat: That's hard. :hugs:
Let us know what the doctor tells you. I hope you've got a big ole' folli growing! GL!!


----------



## JJDreams

Just spoke to my doctor. He apologized for the crazy ultrasound tech taking forever! Good news though!!! I have a dominant follicle so hopefully I ovulate at a normal time this month :) OPK was neg this morning but I'm sure it's coming soon!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yaaaaay!


----------



## JenzyKY

GingerPanda your chart is looking good!


----------



## Lionchild

Awesome news, JJ! 

And yes, your chart does look good, Ginger!


----------



## kiki13

Took a trust at 10DPO yesterday, even though I had promised myself I wouldn't test until AF is late! BFN :-(


----------



## Frustrated42

Kiki your not out until af shows up. 10 dpo is still early.


----------



## Lionchild

Hang in there, kiki. Wait a few days and test again. When is AF due?


----------



## GingerPanda

I tested this morning and think I just have line eye. Today is 11dpo. BFN. Still early!


----------



## kiki13

Frustrated42 said:


> Kiki your not out until af shows up. 10 dpo is still early.

Thanks :hugs: that is what I'm hoping!


----------



## kiki13

Lionchild said:


> Hang in there, kiki. Wait a few days and test again. When is AF due?

Thanks, I'm just hoping I just tested too early. AF is due on the 29th and I'm not planning to test again unless AF is late.


----------



## Lionchild

I'm feeling positive again, ladies. It probably has something to do with the fact that I'm leaving for a 3 week vacation tomorrow. Also, since stopping TTC, :sex: has been much more fun. I had forgotten how it used to be.

I'm feeling OK about not being pregnant at the moment. There are lots of tasks to work on around the house, so the waiting gives me more time to prepare. I also have that pesky dissertation to worry about, which would be more difficult with a little one running around. Also, I have been working my butt off at group exercise classes for the past four month. I lost 12 pounds, and I'm in the best shape of my life! Sorry to brag, but I'm proud of myself. I can't control my fertility at the moment, but I can control the shape I'm in. I also figure it can't hurt with the TTC efforts.


I hope all of you are having a good week so far! :kiss:


----------



## GingerPanda

Awesome job with the working out, Lionchild! Have fun on vacation, and good luck with the dissertation!


AFM, my chart got ugly. Big drop. Expecting AF tomorrow.


----------



## Frustrated42

Have fun on vacation lionchild! DH and I leave on vacation in a little under three weeks as well. I couldn't imagine writing a dissertation but good for you that's awesome!


----------



## Lionchild

Are you still looking for a new doctor, GP? Your doctor absolutely won't entertain another round of Clomid?


----------



## Lionchild

The dissertation is going to take me at least 2-2.5 years, so I still have a LONG time. At least I've determined my topic now and have a pilot study to start working on.

I'll be checking in over the next three weeks, but I won't be as active. I'll be thinking about you ladies and hoping for good news! I'm headed back to Cali to visit family and friends. I'm also stopping in Phoenix to visit some friends on the way as well as Vegas and Zion National Park with my mom on the way home. Looking forward to it!

Where are you headed, Frustrated?


----------



## JJDreams

3 week vacation? So jealous!! Have fun :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Lionchild said:


> Are you still looking for a new doctor, GP? Your doctor absolutely won't entertain another round of Clomid?

He will if I "pass" his new tests he wants to do.


----------



## kiki13

AF is due tomorrow ladies and after my disappointing bfn on the 25th, I'm expecting her to show up, although a small part of me hopes she won't. It's nerve wracking and I wish time would fly by so I'd know either way. And this when it's been less than a month TTC! How will I cope with it all?!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Kiki. It doesn't get any easier. But if this was only your first cycle, I'm not worried. You'll get your BFP and be on your way to the first-tri boards before you know it. :thumbup:


----------



## Frustrated42

I agree with GP it doesn't get any easier Kiki but its cycle one. You will get your BFP and it will be worth the wait when you do!


----------



## kiki13

Thanks ladies, I'm glad I'm part of a supportive group like this one
Just woke up and feeling a lot less upset now - even if this isnt the cycle I'll just keep trying!


----------



## opera_lady24

Hi Ladies! Welcome Kiki! I'll add you to the list on page 1.

Well, I have had the busiest month of my life (okay, I'm exaggerating but I'm sure you all get the point). 

DH and I have decided to move back to Colorado which we're doing in 2.5 weeks. I have very mixed emotions about it all. For one, I love my job here, but I live in a fairly patriarchal society and even though I've grown as an employee and my students have improved tremendously, along with the program, I basically got passed up for a guy because he has "leadership qualities." I'm pretty sure those "qualities" are hanging between his legs because my boss actually told me I was more qualified for my job than he is. At least I know I'll be getting a good reference (long story, they wanted to keep me but having to give up my classes ruined it for me).

Anyway, DH got his old job back, which means he'll be making more money, and I have at least one interview lined up and hope to get more as the school-year ends. 

One BIG issue: I'm currently covered under his insurance, which covers infertility treatment, and I recently found out that if I had started Clomid when I should have, all my tests and such would have been covered too. His new job, however, will not cover me without us paying a substantial amount. It really sucks. It means that I can't just find any job - I have to find one with great benefits.

There are a lot of good reasons for moving back too though and I know it'll be a good move. I'm just nervous about income and insurance. 

All that being said, I did want to pop in and let you all know that I am, in fact, still alive. I'll probably be missing for a while again during the moving process but hopefully I won't be gone as long as last time.

GP, it looks like your temp went back up. Maybe that was implantation???? Sending lots of :dust: your way!!!!


Lionchild...I totally hear you on the exhausted bit. DH and I have pretty much been NTNP lately too. Though we've both been so busy that our "bedroom" life hasn't been all that exciting. We pretty much get home from work, eat dinner and then go to sleep. Geez. At least I'm saving money right now because I'm not spending it all on HPTs and Clomid! Lol! Oh the life of TTCers!!!

Well, I have to run. Talk to you all later!


----------



## Frustrated42

It was good to hear from you opera. I'm in the same boat waiting for the school year to end so that jobs get posted for the new year. Right now I'm subbing full time for a teacher that is on stress leave. Just hope that this turns into a permanent position so I can get the benefits.


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck with the move, Opera! Good to hear from you! :hugs:


----------



## JJDreams

Good luck with the move, Opera! We have a place in Steamboat and I love it there!


----------



## GingerPanda

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_4-29progression_zps15d5bdeb.jpg

Tweaked:
https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_4-29progression_tweak_zps5089027e.jpg

:cloud9::happydance::dance::cloud9::dance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

OMG GP!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## JJDreams

OMG!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frustrated42

CONGRATS GP!!!!! So exciting!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thank you! Thank you! Now I just need little bean to stick!


----------



## Lionchild

I said it on your journal, but I'm thrilled to say it again- Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Opera, good to hear from you! I want to respond to your post, but I'm on my phone and it's a real pain. Lots of positive thoughts for an easy move!

I'll comment more when I'm at my computer.


----------



## Stinas

Ginger - Yayyy!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Sorry i've been AWOL since March Girls needed to get my head straight. We lost baby no4 :-(

However we're full swing with wedding plans and tbh we're not really trying until after the wedding now (whats better it'll accidentally happen now we've booked everything!!) haha

How is everyone what have I been missing

GP: CONGRATULATIONS!! Great news about the :bfp:
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki13

Omg GP! Congrats!!! So happy for you :)


----------



## opera_lady24

Oh my freaking goodness! Congrats GP!!!! H&H 9 months!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Gracias, ladies!

Bumblebee, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss! Are they doing testing? :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

GingerPanda, I KNEW IT!! Your chart was just too perfect. Congrats!! Your OH will have to drink the bourbon, :haha:.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, y'all. I'm not feeling so excited this morning, as my FRER is lighter with FMU than it was at 12pm yesterday. Pleeeeease stick, baby.


----------



## kiki13

Fingers crossed for you GP!

I think some of your baby dust flew my way - got a clear BFP a few hours ago! My hands are still shaking! Omg! I do want to tale another test or two before I say it is official. 

P.s. how do I add a pic? I dont have a URL!


----------



## Frustrated42

Omg Kiki so exciting! 2 BFP's a couple days apart woohoo!!


----------



## kiki13

Ta da!

https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/591/img20130531192450.jpg

I plan to test with a CB digital tomorrow!


----------



## GingerPanda

Holy crap, Kiki! That's so dark!



Here are my yesterday and today's FMU tests:

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_15dpovs16dpo_zps87cebced.jpg


----------



## JenzyKY

Clearly darker, GP!!!

Congrats Kiki! I don't think you need FMU for a digi with that test.


----------



## kiki13

GingerPanda said:


> Holy crap, Kiki! That's so dark!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my yesterday and today's FMU tests:
> 
> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_15dpovs16dpo_zps87cebced.jpg

Getting darker for sure! Whee :-D hope both our beans are super sticky :)


----------



## kiki13

JenzyKY said:


> Clearly darker, GP!!!
> 
> Congrats Kiki! I don't think you need FMU for a digi with that test.

Thanks! I'll just wake up and test first thing anyway


----------



## GingerPanda

I tested yesterday afternoon on a couple hour hold and got a positive on a CB digi, and your line is way darker than mine. :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats, kiki!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Frustrated42

I completely agree with the bottle of whiskey thing lol. DH is throwing me a party tomorrow because I have finally after 4 long years finished university. But of course I'm in my tww. But I've had some spotting today so I think af is on her way early. So I will be enjoying my drinks tomorrow night with great family and friends.


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats on graduating!


----------



## his.princess

This sounds like a positive thread. I'd like to be a part of it! I'm the proud mama of an 8 month old and hubby and I have decided to ttc for our second. We started trying this month, hoping for a bfp! Baby dust to all!!!:dust:


----------



## kiki13

Lionchild said:


> Congrats, kiki!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!

Thank you :-D


----------



## kiki13

I took the CB digital test at 5 am this morning - it confirmed it for me and also said I'm 2-3 weeks along! Now I'll make my first doctor's appointment!


----------



## Frustrated42

Woohoo Kiki!


----------



## kiki13

Frustrated42 said:


> Woohoo Kiki!

Thanks :-D :-D :-D


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay!!!!!!! Congrats Kiki!! How great! Two BFPs this month!! :happydance: 


his.princess welcome :hi: this is a lovely group :)


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Congratulations Kiki!

GP- we had tests in Dec-jan only thing they found was low progesterone levels which they can't treat. However the hospital are doing a trial to see if giving you progesterone in pregnancy can help along pregnancy. I'm now part of the trial now to see if it makes a difference its just a case of keep trying & hope for the best for now xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Are they giving you progesterone suppositories?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

They won't do that here :-( there's not enough convincing evidence it makes a difference. That's what the trial is for next time i'm pregnant they'll give them me as part of the trial xx


----------



## kiki13

Thanks ladies! :) :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Bumblebee2408 said:


> They won't do that here :-( there's not enough convincing evidence it makes a difference. That's what the trial is for next time i'm pregnant they'll give them me as part of the trial xx

Well, hopefully you get pregnant as soon as your ready, and the progesterone really makes bean stick!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks GP xx


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

Big hugs to you, Bumblebee!! I hope you get your sticky one very soon!!

:dust:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks I'm currently 9 days late but bfn's so think I'm out this time although its showing no signs of appearing any time soon either just every once in a while tiny amounts of brown blood in discharge so I dunno I'm at a loss this month haha think my bodies playing tricks on me xxx


----------



## opera_lady24

Congrats Kiki!!!! H&H 9 months for you!!!!!

So...this will be a quick post but I could use some advice. Can stress cause BBT to be whack-a-doo or do you think my body is about to ovulate? I've had some very close to positive opk's lately but not quite there yet. Let me know what you think!!!!!


After the move I'll be able to catch up with everyone. Gearing up for a long road trip this Monday.


----------



## kiki13

opera_lady24 said:


> Congrats Kiki!!!! H&H 9 months for you!!!!!
> 
> So...this will be a quick post but I could use some advice. Can stress cause BBT to be whack-a-doo or do you think my body is about to ovulate? I've had some very close to positive opk's lately but not quite there yet. Let me know what you think!!!!!
> 
> 
> After the move I'll be able to catch up with everyone. Gearing up for a long road trip this Monday.

Thanks and all the best for the move! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Stress can cause weird temps, but not positive OPKs! I think you're gonna O!


----------



## Lionchild

Good luck with the move, Opera! I hope you O soon and that you're able to find time to BD!


----------



## Lionchild

I'm still on vacation. It's been very, very busy. I'm ready to be home. AF is currently 3 days late, but I'm almost positive that I O'd late. I'm not charting in any way, so I can't be sure. 

I had an excessive amount of EWCM this cycle. I usually see little to none, but this month it was 5 days of heavy EWCM :happydance:. Since then, I have had tons of CM varying from white/creamy to watery. Yesterday was loads of white (tmi). My breasts have been hurting for a few days. If AF doesn't show by Saturday, I'll test. We only were able to BD 4 times this month (once during the EWCM phase) because DH was away on a work trip and we have been staying with family in inconvenient BDing locations. The BD day was the last day of EWCM, so hoping it was O day. :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Lionchild said:


> I'm still on vacation. It's been very, very busy. I'm ready to be home. AF is currently 3 days late, but I'm almost positive that I O'd late. I'm not charting in any way, so I can't be sure.
> 
> I had an excessive amount of EWCM this cycle. I usually see little to none, but this month it was 5 days of heavy EWCM :happydance:. Since then, I have had tons of CM varying from white/creamy to watery. Yesterday was loads of white (tmi). My breasts have been hurting for a few days. If AF doesn't show by Saturday, I'll test. We only were able to BD 4 times this month (once during the EWCM phase) because DH was away on a work trip and we have been staying with family in inconvenient BDing locations. The BD day was the last day of EWCM, so hoping it was O day. :thumbup:

I hope you caught the egg, and we can be bump buddies! :happydance:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Fingers crossed you caught the egg lionchild!!

Good Luck with the move Opera!!

GP how's your pregnancy going so far??

As for me I am getting officially fed up tested again at 10 days late BFN (with a Clearblue digi test) I am now 12 days late and still absolutely no sign of AF at all think I may be calling the doctors tomorrow and going for blood tests to confirm what's going on!!


Baby :dust: to all trying still


----------



## GingerPanda

Goodness, Bumblebee! I hope they can tell you what's going on!

My pregnancy has been pretty uneventful. I didn't get betas or anything. In fact, I got a new midwife (dumped my old doctor), and I haven't even met her yet! My first appointment is next Monday. DH and I are super excited, even though we won't be getting an ultrasound (I really wanted one for when we tell my MIL next Saturday).


----------



## Lionchild

I hope you get some answers, Bumblebee!!

GP, dumped by your doctor? I've got to catch up on your journal.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hah! No, *I* dumped *him*! He was a jerk, remember?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks GP Fingers crossed your appointment goes well xxxx

Well I called my drs today and got a snotty receptionist who just tried to pass me onto midwife triage to book an initial appointment with them. I tried to explain although I was late no positive test hence why I wanted to see the nurse. I think she was just trying to get rid of me as she wasn't listening to me at all! I was like I'd like to try and get some bloods done to see whats happening as we've had problems before now and she just said ring midwife triage they'll sort you from there (which I know is wrong!!).

I got so annoyed with her I put the phone down on her and think i'll ring tomorrow and hopefully get someone who will understand what i'm talking about :haha: 

Rant over..........


----------



## GingerPanda

Ugh! I hate snotty nurses!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Haha me too :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

bumblebee that's so annoying!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Lionchild

I'm sorry, Bumblebee. So frustrating!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I know today i got into the doctors I went and do you know what they did??........... They did a pregnancy test then said test again in a week if still nothing you'll get one eventually even after she looked at my medical history about miscarriages.

Still nothing today tho xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Bumblebee. How late are you now?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

2 weeks spot on and today having loads of discharge with pink in it enough to wear a pad but deffo not turning into my normal af anytime soon. It's driving me crazy :haha: 

How's everyone else doing xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

All fine here. Pretty much no symptoms but sore boobs. It's starting to worry me that I'm not really having any symptoms. :shrug:


----------



## kiki13

GingerPanda said:


> All fine here. Pretty much no symptoms but sore boobs. It's starting to worry me that I'm not really having any symptoms. :shrug:

I'm sure a lot of people's symptoms kick in a bit later! Don't worry! When is your first doctor's appointment?


----------



## kiki13

Had my first doctor's visit and scan today - we saw the baby (well, the tiny blob that is our baby) and it was amazing!


----------



## GingerPanda

Neat that you got a scan!

My first appointment is on Monday. I'll be 6w3d, but I won't be getting a scan. I have no idea when I'll get one, since I have a midwife instead of a doctor.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Awww good that you got to see baby Kiki13 :thumbup:

GP try not to worry once they hit in you'll wish you never wanted symptoms


----------



## GingerPanda

I'll feel much better once I have an ultrasound, but someone else with a midwife said they only got one scan at 20 weeks for gender! I should get one sooner, since one of my sisters had a congenital heart defect, but who knows. We'll see.

I think at a certain point, I can't believe I'm pregnant. All I had were some positive tests and sore boobs. I guess maybe I feel like my body is playing a trick on me or something silly like that.


----------



## iwa

can i join? :O in my TWW now!!


----------



## JenzyKY

GP, you won't get it for the heart defect til your 20 week one. The 12 week one is screening for genetic anomalies. There's no reason why you can't have it. I'd have gone crazy without an ultrasound til 20 weeks!


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry you're still in the dark, Bumblebee. Hope you find out what's going on soon.

Welcome, Iwa!! GL!!

Ginger, I think when you get a scan and how many times you get a scan is dependent on your insurance and risk classification. My insurance only covers one scan unless the doctor thinks there is a medical reason for more. Unless, I want to pay out-of-pocket or I had a high-risk pregnancy, I wouldn't get a scan until 18-20 weeks. Do you know what your insurance covers? I hope you can get an earlier one. Otherwise, most states have the independent ultrasound facilities where you can pay a hundred bucks for a scan starting at 15 weeks.


----------



## JenzyKY

Lionchild said:


> Sorry you're still in the dark, Bumblebee. Hope you find out what's going on soon.
> 
> Welcome, Iwa!! GL!!
> 
> Ginger, I think when you get a scan and how many times you get a scan is dependent on your insurance and risk classification. My insurance only covers one scan unless the doctor thinks there is a medical reason for more. Unless, I want to pay out-of-pocket or I had a high-risk pregnancy, I wouldn't get a scan until 18-20 weeks. Do you know what your insurance covers? I hope you can get an earlier one. Otherwise, most states have the independent ultrasound facilities where you can pay a hundred bucks for a scan starting at 15 weeks.

Your insurance really doesn't cover the NT test/dating scan? That simply isn't fair for you.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm not sure what my insurance covers. I'll have to check!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

He ladies af finally turned up with avengence! I'm glad we can finally move on now though xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay for moving on! I hope she isn't too mean during her stay.


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey All,

Now that I'm finally somewhat settled into our new (temporary) home for the summer I can spend a little bit more time on the forum! 

Anyway, I need your opinions. I'm posting two pictures of the same OPK test which I think is positive but not sure since I've had several now that look pretty close to that, although this is by far the darkest (the lines are the same color). I've been spotting for the past week now, not nearly enough to use a pad but it is lasting long enough that I'm a bit concerned and wonder if it's actually AF. Can spotting cause an OPK to be a false positive? I've heard that traces of blood can cause false positives on HPTs so I didn't know if it worked the same for OPKs.

Thanks for you help!
 



Attached Files:







photo-3.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3









photo-4.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GingerPanda

I never got positive OPKs while AF was in town (yeah, I experimented). Those definitely look positive! I'm not sure what exactly is going on with your cycle. You don't temp, do you?


----------



## Stinas

Opera - They look positive to me! I am the OPK pro lol To ease your mind though, I would highly suggest buying the clear blue digital OPK as well as a FRER. Try them both out with FMU.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Looks positive to me!!


----------



## opera_lady24

I do temp but haven't had a temp spike to confirm any of the almost or completely positive OPKs yet. I've never spotted that many days in a row so I just called it AF and am moving on. No spotting in sight today. DH and I weren't able to BD yesterday just in case so I probably missed the window, if there even was a window to begin with. I actually don't know if I can trust my temps now though because I'm getting up an hour and a half earlier than I used to. My temp was higher today but still seemed in the normal range (as did yesterday's) even though Monday and today were the first two days with the new waking time. Not sure if it made a difference or my temp actually did spike and it's just registering lower b/c of the time change. I do know I get warmer as the morning hours progress. 

Sorry about my babbling. Either way, I'm actually feeling really positive again. Not necessarily positive about getting pregnant right away, but I'm sending positive vibes to my ovaries so hopefully they'll give me an eggy one of these days. I will say that my cycles are starting to regulate back to what they were before BC, but that wasn't very regular either. Regardless, it's more predictable at least. Maybe another cycle or two and I'll have it figured out. Now if I could just pop and egg...geez!

Hope everyone else is well...how are you newbie mommies-to-be doing? Borr...it looks like you're almost there! Yay!


----------



## opera_lady24

Stinas...I just noticed your signature. I have been so out of the loop that I can't believe I missed this...so, so sorry for your loss. I read a little bit of your journal...sounds like your'e giving it another go in August? Your PMA is awesome! If anyone deserves a sticky, sticky bean, you do!!!! I just wanted to let you know that I'm totally rooting for you!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks opera! All is well, just 6 more weeks to go, getting a little uncomfortable but can't wait to meet our little Isabela :cloud9:


----------



## Stinas

opera_lady24 said:


> Stinas...I just noticed your signature. I have been so out of the loop that I can't believe I missed this...so, so sorry for your loss. I read a little bit of your journal...sounds like your'e giving it another go in August? Your PMA is awesome! If anyone deserves a sticky, sticky bean, you do!!!! I just wanted to let you know that I'm totally rooting for you!

Thanks Opera! Yeah, it sucks to finally get there and it go away just as fast. Life works in interesting ways. 
We will start at the end of July, transfer will be early Aug. Hopefully this works fully and im soooooo done. lol 
I think at this point in my TTC journey, if you dont have PMA you will go nuts. The doc told me that she has not seen anyone with such PMA going through all the stuff I have gone through....made me feel good, but in all honesty, there is sooooo much worse that could go wrong......I have my health, so does my family, so thats all that really matters in life. 

:flower:


----------



## Lionchild

I'm so sorry for your loss, Stinas. I hope you get your sticky one on this next round! 

Your attitude is very inspirational! Thanks for reminding us to stay positive!


----------



## Lionchild

I'm so very behind on all of the threads. I don't think I'll be able to get caught up anytime soon. I was on vacation for three weeks and had basically no time for BnB. Anyway, I'm so happy to be back to the normal routine. It was a long three weeks! 

Opera, it's good to have you back! I'm glad you are feeling optimistic. I hope you break an egg very soon! :hugs: Are you no longer getting positive OPKs? How many days did you get them (or near positives) for? The pictures looked positive.

I'm on CD4. We're still NTNP until September. I just needed a break from it all. In September I'll give in and begin temping so that I can have a record for the fertility specialist if it comes down to that. Anyway, I was able to figure out that DH and I had perfectly-timed BDing this last cycle based upon when AF came :wacko:. What can you do :shrug: I had insane amounts of EWCM, which I couldn't ignore, so I sorta knew it was O time. The nice thing was that I didn't feel the TTC pressure because I have truly let go of trying for a few months. Anyway, I never see EWCM so that was one positive thing about this last cycle :thumbup: I'm hoping this EWCM business becomes a regular trend. 

Lots of :dust: to the TTC ladies!!! Borr and Jenzy, keep us posted on the baby delivery situation. So exciting! It's coming so soon! Ginger, I hope everything is going well with your sticky bean! I'm off to read your journal now!


----------



## Lionchild

Hey ladies! How's everyone doing? Any updates?


----------



## GingerPanda

I want Mexican food 24/7.

Except right now, 'cause I'm feeling sort of nauseous. I have found that I can't cook and eat anything. The act of cooking it makes it disgusting. Which is a bummer, as we're trying to get on a budget, and eating out doesn't help. Still, I'm going to see if I can call in a to-go order from the Mexican place for lunch today. :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

Ha! More Mexican, Ginger! Is it a particular food item you're craving? I think you may have said burritos on your journal.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes. Burritos. But a certain burrito. And Mexican rice.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

GP you are making me crave mexican! I hope I can get some tomorrow but I don't think I can get some until saturday!! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lionchild said:


> I cried for 4 hours today after one of my three best friends told me she was 13 weeks pregnant with her first. She's been keeping it from me because she didn't know how to tell me. I feel like the worst person in the world for thinking of my own problems at such a happy time for someone I love. She got her BFP on her 3rd month, which is awesomeit's just reminded me of how long it has been for us. I am in a funk today, and I hope to feel better about things tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone got some positivity in the form of a funny story or joke? What about happy news from the preggo ladies? Are those babies keeping you awake at night with all that kicking?




GingerPanda said:


> Sorry!

That's ok! I'll post pics when I finally get some :thumbup:


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey Ladies,

Ginger...what happened??!! I'm so, so sorry! :hugs:

Borr....what's your status???

I've been terrible about getting on the forum but I have good excuses...long story short, I got a job offer to teach middle school choir which is currently threatened b/c I need a credential from the state. The state, however, says I'm missing one credit hour in conducting and won't let me use professional experience to make up for it. I was faced with either finding a conducting course this summer (which is extremely difficult to do considering the highly specialized nature of the course) or take the evil PLACE exam which has a terrible study test example and is almost impossible to study for. Anyway, amazingly I found a professor who is willing to teach me as an independent study. Now I'm just waiting to hear back from my new boss if that's okay.

Soooooo......DH and I have decided to pursue adoption instead of conception assistance. We've wanted to adopt anyway, but always thought of it as coming after our biological children. DH admitted to me that it would be easier for him to accept adopted children as his own before having biological children and I also believe our families would more readily accept adopted children if they came first. I've literally just started researching that whole process and had no idea that they have grants for adoption which makes me really happy and the whole thing seem much more doable than I ever imagined. I've always had a heart for international adoption but after researching don't know if we'll go the domestic route instead. We do, however, know that we want to adopt a child or children with "special needs" meaning, a child who is older than seven or a pair of siblings. 

I'm actually really excited by this recent development. Yes, I still want to carry my own child one day, but it just doesn't seem like a fight anymore. When I look at the faces of children who desperately need a loving home my heart just swells and it's all I can do to just be patient. I need to secure my job first before we officially start the process and we need to probably stop moving for a while before the state or agency we use will deem us "stable" but I think DH and I are both very settled now on staying in CO for the long haul. That's more stable (living situation-wise) than we've been in our three years of marriage, so it's a start.

My heart goes out to all of you ladies still trying and I will do my best to keep tabs on y'all and keep you in my prayers. 

GL to those of you about to give birth and lots and lots of :dust: to those of you still trying. I hope that those of you who have suffered loss recently recover fully and heal from that pain. I can't even imagine what you must be going through! 

Other than that I hope everyone is enjoying their summer!!! :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats on your decision to adopt. I can tell that you and your hubby have such big hearts. :) I hope your boss is okay with the training!


We went for our first ultrasound last Tuesday, and baby was a few days behind with no heartbeat. I actually just had my D&C this morning, and am home recovering in bed now, watching Mythbusters on Netflix.


----------



## Stinas

Ginger - Im really sorry!!!! I know exactly how you feel! I had my D&C around the same time with the same issue. It hurts! 

Opera - Thats wonderful news! Adopting is an amazing thing!


----------



## Lionchild

Here's some extra love, positivity, and understanding for you on this thread, Ginger! I hope you hang around this thread even as you WTT for a bit. 

Congrats on all the news, Opera!! I'm especially excited about your decision to adopt! There are so many wonderful children that need loving homes. It's great that you and DH have similar feelings about it. This is something I too hope to do one day. DH and I decided we will begin the process in a year and a half if we don't have a successful pregnancy by then. I'm glad to know that there are grants available. There's so much to research. If you have the time, keep us updated on the process when you officially start TTA.


----------



## Lionchild

So ladies....This NTNP thing seems to have been successful for me! I've got the start of a BFP. I'm in shock. I'm going to buy a digi this morning (because DH only believes it when he sees it in writing) and then I'm calling my doctor for the prescription of progesterone suppositories. Please stick little bean!!!!
 



Attached Files:







am7_16.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lionchild

They're pink, I swear. The picture is just awful. Here are my tests from last night (taken 7 hours ago). The picture was taken within 10 minutes of taking the test and the second line appeared within 4 minutes. I only was able to hold my wee for 3 hours before taking the ones this morning.
 



Attached Files:







umm.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## borr.dg.baby

:bfp: OMG Lionchild that's not even a squinter!! :wohoo: Congratulations! Please stick LO!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

AAAAH! Stick, stick, stick, rainbow baby! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks so much for the positive wishes!! 

I'm going to run out and get the digi, but I'm waiting for the progesterone prescription to go through so I only have to make one trip. I have to say that I'm surprised at how positive I'm feeling. I'm not worried about another MC like I thought I would be. The last pregnancy has nothing to do with this one. I'm going to allow myself to get excited (especially after the digi) and think positive thoughts about the future with this little growing life.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So glad to hear you are in such a positive mind set! I can't wait to see your digi :) :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

Borr!! Are you ready to have that baby girl or what!

So I didn't end up buying a digital because my doctor ordered betas and progesterone levels today. I figured betas are much more accurate than a digi. I just received the results. I'm copying and pasting the info that I wrote on another thread because I'm too tired to formulate new thoughts.

Ok so the first beta is in. I knew it would be low because it's early and my tests this morning were light, so I'm not going to worry about a low first beta. As long as it at least doubles in the next 48-72 hours, things are normal. That being said,

HCG = 26
Progesterone - 25.5

So I'm very happy with my progesterone level! They want to see over 20 ng/ml for progesterone, so I'm in the normal range for that. I'll still take the progesterone suppository they prescribed me tonight. Tomorrow, the docs will let me know if they want me to keep taking them each night.

I can't wait for Thursday to hear whether we can start to get more excited. I will update when I have more information.

Thanks for sending the positivity out into the world! Lots of warm wishes to all of you!! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Can't wait for that next set of numbers! :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

Congrats Lionchild!!! How far along does that make you?


----------



## Brie1117

Hey Ladies!!!!!

It has been INCREDIBLY long since I've popped in to check up on you gals!!

Ginger, I am so very sorry and send BIG hugs to you - XOXOXO

Lionchild - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woot Woot!!!

Opera - I'm adopted, and I gotta say, it was the BEST thing that happened to me and the best decision my parents could've made ;) If you have any questions, I'm here!

Borr. - Ready to pop!!! OMG, I can't believe it's been so long already!!! Best best Best of luck to you!


And to you ALL!!!!!

XOXOXOXOXO

P.S. We've also been on Vaycay for a month in Costa Rica, and now I'm in another show (we're in our FIRST week of two weeks of tech.... ugh) PLUS we're full swing into wedding planning, AND deciding to get my masters degree, AND building our house....so busy doesn't even cut it.
We're now NTNP since we're so hectic and I know I've been super slacking on keeping in touch with you ladies, but I promise to not wait so long next time!!!!!


LOVE LOVE BABY DUST AND STICKINESS to ALL of you!!!!!

- B
<3


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies! Being induced today because of low fluid! Will let you know once she's born! :hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi, Brie! :hugs:

Borr, AAAAH! EXCITING! CONGRATS!


----------



## Lionchild

So exciting!!! Good luck, Borr!!!! I hope everything goes smoothly and you're holding Isabella in no time!

Brie- Oh my goodness, you're ridiculously busy! But it sounds like all of it is fun and exciting stuff! Congrats on the upcoming marriage, house-building, journey back to school, and new role!! I hope you never have to move back over to TTC and you get your surprise NTNP baby someday when it's a good time for you and DH. 

Jenzy- How is your pregnancy going? Are you feeling ready to be done with it? In a long answer to your question, I haven't been keeping track of my cycles at all so I have no idea when I O'd. I can estimate based upon previous cycles because it was pretty predictable. What also helps is that DH and I only BD 3 times in the potential window of time (and really only once in the most likely window of time). We had family visiting for a week and I was away part of the time. I seriously think I may only be 12 or 13 DPO today, which I didn't realize until looking the calendar. My LPs are short so even though my AF was " expected" on Monday, I would have only been 10-11 DPO on Monday. 

I'm feeling nervous about the numbers tomorrow, but it's out of my control. We will be OK no matter what the outcome. For now, it's important I think positively.

How are you feeling, Ginger?


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm fine. DTD again, even though it hasn't been two weeks from D&C yet. :haha:

My followup appointment with my doctor is on August 12th, so he might prescribe me some Clomid for when we start TTC again.


----------



## Lionchild

I guess if you've done it once when you weren't supposed to yet, you may as well keep doing it. :haha:

That's great that the doc is going to give you Clomid! :happydance: Is this the same doc that didn't want to give you a second dose before? I hope that once you are ready you don't have to wait long for a BFP (an extra sticky one)!


----------



## Frustrated42

I thought I would share a funny story with you ladies that happened today. 
My best friend knows that we have been ttc since the beginning. She has been very supportive and today while at home working on the renos I got a text from her that said I have a present for you! I'm on my way to your house! This has me completely intrigued because she was on her lunch break. She comes in and throws a box at me. While at the drug store shopping she found some pre-seed and picked it up and was reading the box (she has never heard of it before) and couldn't help but buy it for me lol. She couldn't believe that they even made it. The thing I got the most amusement out of was that I had just told DH a couple days ago to buy it on eBay, hoping he hasn't gotten around to it yet lol.


----------



## Lionchild

What a sweet friend! Preseed isn't cheap. I hope it helps you get your BFP, Frustrated! Then you can thank your friend for her help in the process. :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Lionchild said:


> I guess if you've done it once when you weren't supposed to yet, you may as well keep doing it. :haha:
> 
> That's great that the doc is going to give you Clomid! :happydance: Is this the same doc that didn't want to give you a second dose before? I hope that once you are ready you don't have to wait long for a BFP (an extra sticky one)!

Nope, never going back to that doctor! :thumbup: This is the doctor that did my D&C for me. He's very nice.





Frustrated42 said:


> I thought I would share a funny story with you ladies that happened today.
> My best friend knows that we have been ttc since the beginning. She has been very supportive and today while at home working on the renos I got a text from her that said I have a present for you! I'm on my way to your house! This has me completely intrigued because she was on her lunch break. She comes in and throws a box at me. While at the drug store shopping she found some pre-seed and picked it up and was reading the box (she has never heard of it before) and couldn't help but buy it for me lol. She couldn't believe that they even made it. The thing I got the most amusement out of was that I had just told DH a couple days ago to buy it on eBay, hoping he hasn't gotten around to it yet lol.

Sweet friend! That's kind of an awkward present, and I don't know many people that would buy that for someone.


----------



## Brie1117

Aw, Frustrated, that is super nice of her!!! Yeah, that shit is break-the-bank expensive!!! Way more than a super-pack of Condoms!


----------



## Frustrated42

GP it wasn't super awkward we have been best friends for almost 20 years lol. I sound so old when I say that. 
Brie yes I was very surprised because it is so expensive. I figured she was there buying condoms lmao she has one LO and that's all she wants.


----------



## Lionchild

Brie1117 said:


> Aw, Frustrated, that is super nice of her!!! Yeah, that shit is break-the-bank expensive!!! Way more than a super-pack of Condoms!

I guess the cost prepares you for all the money you'll spend if the Preseed works. :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

My beta from this afternoon was 81 (previous beta from Tuesday afternoon was 26). That a doubling time of 33.55 hours! Woot, woot! :happydance: I'm going to get one more beta done on Monday or Tuesday, but so far so good! My progesterone levels are good too, so I won't need to keep taking the supplements.

My initial appointment with my doctor is scheduled for the afternoon of August 1st. The doctor's nurse called me today to tell me they want to schedule an early ultrasound that morning before the appointment. I really hope this one is sticky!! [-o&lt;


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Lionchild!!! 

I'm at the tired and uncomfortable part of pregnancy but hopefully I don't have much longer.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay for doubling! I can't wait to see your rainbow ultrasound! :cloud9:

I can't wait to see some babies in this thread!


----------



## Lionchild

I hope you don't have to wait too long, Jenzy. Good luck!!

Ginger, I am SO glad you got a new doctor. That last one was whack. It's interesting. I found my amazing doctor during the MC. At least there was one good thing that happened as a result. When do you see the doctor again?


----------



## GingerPanda

August 12th.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies! I hope you are all doing well! Isabela was born July 17 at 8:05 Pm via c-section weighing 5 pounds 6 ounces and 18 inches long. She is perfectly healthy, feeding well, my milk came in yesterday and we are going home today.
:cloud9:


----------



## Frustrated42

So happy for you borr! She is gorgeous.


----------



## GingerPanda

She's so beautiful! Congratulations!

Welcome to the world, Isabela! :cloud9:


----------



## JenzyKY

Lionchild, do you get any more blood work drawn?


----------



## Lionchild

Borr, Congrats!!! She's perfect!!! Thanks for sharing the picture!


Jenzy, I'm going to call the doctor in the morning and request one more draw for peace of mind.


----------



## Lionchild

Warning: Sorry for the long post. I think I'll need to start a journal at this point.

I decided that I won't go in for more betas unless they want me to, which they may want me to. I have to admit that I was feeling scared over the weekend. When I took a test on Saturday, it still took several minutes for the line to appear and around 10 minutes for it to darken and it didn't get much darker than Thursday's test. With my MC, my lines never got dark, so I worried this was happening again. I decided to wait until today before I took a test. This morning I woke up nauseas and went to take the test. It came up immediately, blazing positive, and almost as dark as the control (on a Wondfo). I broke down crying in the shower with such relief. I suddenly feel that everything is going to be fine and this is going to be our sticky one. 

I will not be peeing on another stick. I'm out of them luckily and my parents are here. We're getting ready to take a road trip to see my grandma for a week. It is going to be SO difficult to hide it from them. My family, including my grandma, loves to party. I've already turned down mimosas during lunch with my mom (something I'd never do), telling her I had too much work to do. She (along with everyone else) is going to get suspicious if I don't start fake having a drink. I really don't want them to know yet. It's so early and I'm loving that this time, it's only DH and I that know (and you gals of course). It's just ours for now.


----------



## GingerPanda

So glad you got that dark line, and that you're feeling positive! :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

Lionchild, get fake drinks secretly. That's what I did at a wedding and no one knew better. Yay for a great test!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Lionchild, if it's an open bar, get sprite mixed with orange juice. Or Shirley Temples! Fake drinks are easy!


----------



## Lionchild

Fake drinks are easy at parties and weddings, but not so much with family (and small get togethers). Also, my mom is the type of person who likes to try my drink. Tonight, I ordered a fake vodka and tonic just so she couldn't tell if there was alcohol in it or not in case she took a sip. I would never order a vodka tonic typically, so I hope they don't catch on to that. I also haven't been having any wine with everyone, which is very strange.

The other problem is that my birthday is on Friday, and they're taking me to this town in outside of San Antonio (where my grandma lives). We're going to this cool old dance hall to watch a concert. I may order a beer and then set it down somewhere after 20 or so minutes like I finished it (without having any).

I'm going to pull this off. It just won't be easybut hey, it may be kind of fun (since I'll be sober and everything). :haha:


----------



## Brie1117

Borr - CONGRATULATIONS!!! She is lovely!!

Lionchild - it'll be a fun challenge, I'm sure ;) Enjoy!


----------



## Lionchild

Update: I've been having some brown spotting (no cramping) every day since Friday the 26th. I have remained calm about it and continue to believe this is my sticky bean. Today I was scheduled for my initial prenatal appointment but my doctor ended up being out of the office and had to reschedule for next Tuesday. I talked to the nurse on the phone about the spotting and she recommended I refrain from my usual exercise schedule and just take it easy until I talk to the doctor next week. She also ordered me another hCG. The results just came in. My level was 10089! Much better than the 81 two weeks ago. I have another test scheduled in two days, but I'm feeling relieved because they are at a normal level for this stage in pregnancy (I'm guessing 6 weeks tomorrow or Saturday). Anyway, keeping my fingers crossed for now.

Jenzy, any baby news yet?

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## GingerPanda

Fingers crossed your bean stays sticky! I'm sure it will. Those numbers are great! :thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Fingers crossed lionchild!! I really hope this is your sticky bean!!


----------



## JJDreams

Hi Ladies! Just wanted to check in and say hi and see how everyone is doing! Borr - congrats on your beautiful baby girl! Lionchild - congrats on your BFP and I hope this one sticks :) 

I went to the Dr. yesterday for a day 13 ultrasound. I have a mature follicle and he said my uterus looks great. This is my 6th and final round of clomid. If I don't get pregnant this month, we have to see a fertility specialist. I have had an HSG (everything is open), I am ovulating, no PCOS, and my husband had a semen analysis (everything is perfect). So I asked what my problem is and he said it's classified as "unexplained infertility"...SO frustrating. I am feeling positive about this month though. I bought pre-seed and decided to give that a try, so hopefully that helps us get that BFP :) Otherwise, it's off to the FS for more tests...


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, JJDreams!


----------



## Lionchild

I hope the Clomid works, JJ! It sounds like everything is in order for you to get your BFP! Swim :spermy:! Swim! :dust:


----------



## Brie1117

Good Luck, JJ!!!

Lionchild, I haven't done much research on HcG numbrs once pregnant, but I can only assume that goin UP is a good thing (this early) so I am doing a happy dance for you!!

Sore Sore Sore nipples tonight for me, after a couple days of SEVERE ovary pain :(....
maybe I've finally OV'd after months of nothing..... baby dust to all!!

<3


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay for O! Miss you, Brie! :dust:


----------



## Lionchild

Break an egg, Brie!!! :dust:

Update: I'm still not ready to commit to a journal. Things are still in limbo at the moment. Here's a link to a thread that explains what's been going on with me https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1953065-good-not-so-good-news-6-1-week-scan.html
Please send positivity, ladies!! Thanks!!


----------



## Brie1117

thanks, GP & Lionchild - miss all y'all, too & wish I could check in more often!! XOXOXO

Thinking happy positive thoughts for my girls!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Lionchild conratulations I hjave my fingers crossed that this is the stickiest Bean!!!


----------



## Lionchild

How are you doing, Bumblebee?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I'm ok planning my wedding for next April at the moment so hectic I'm currently 3 days late with pink when I wipe & cramps but not holding out for pregnancy tbh! We've not really been trying this month due to the wedding been 9 months away xxx


----------



## JenzyKY

My sweet Henry Lee was born July 27th after a speedy labor but LONG time pushing. He is quite the sweetie and sleeps awesome. I'm a bit spoiled...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0824.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GingerPanda

HE'S SO CUTE! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

He looks so cuddly. Congrats!


----------



## Lionchild

He is just perfect, Jenzy!! Congrats!!!

Bumblebee-maybe you'll get a surprise. You don't have to be trying to get a BFP (as I learned last month). I'm glad you have wedding planning to keep you distracted. Enjoy it!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Jenzy: He is beautiful!! Glad he's so well behaved for you too  

Lionchild: We're hoping our next baby will be more of a surprise cause then I won't be worrying from day 1 about whats going to happen. Having the wedding is great as it take my mind off tracking my cycles to much as well which I had become obsessed with at one point to the point where when things did go belly up for us it frustrated me more! Its nice to be having the break for a little while xx


----------



## Lionchild

I really hope you get your surprise sticky baby at an optimal time for you and your DH. You've been through so much! I'm rooting for you!! In the meantime, happy wedding planning!


----------



## Brie1117

Jenzy, he is SOOOOO cute!!!! love love love!!


UPDATE: So, I KNOW I ovulated on either 8/9 or 8/10 b/c I ONLY get sore nips around that time, so I'm expecting AF between 8/18 - 8/20.... except for TODAY when all of a sudden I had a red (bright) bleed when I weed this am. I'm talking in the toilet, down my leg, needed a tampon. So I go to change the tampon and there's NOTHING - I don't even understand how that happened! I have "changed" 2 tampons since & NOTHING.... I feel like I MAYBE have cramps, but they're nothing like my usual day-before AF cramps.... anyway, I would totally chalk this up to an early AF & that I got my O date wrong, but I am CONVINCED I O'd 10-11 days ago and I am NEVER early for AF (late, yes, but early? Never). And I know IB is supposed to be "old" blood which makes me think this isn't anything but a very very very early period, but minutes long?? So I'm trying not to get all freaked out or anything, but I almost DON'T want to be preg now b/c our wedding is in MAY and that's, like, cutting it REALLY close! lol.....

Thoughts?


Miss you guys! <3 <3


----------



## GingerPanda

Goodness! Wouldn't that be the way that you get preggo as soon as you don't want to? Haha.

I have no advice other than "BODIES ARE WEIRD!"


----------



## Brie1117

True dat true dat - I've called a PP nurse & waiting for her call-back, but otherwise, I'm going to go about my day with a pad, just in case AF was playing peek-a-boo a bit early :)


----------



## Brie1117

another strangely random spotting moment... I think maybe AF is doing a little cha-cha with me (??)


----------



## GingerPanda

Wtf... Why do our bodies hate us so?


----------



## Lionchild

Strange, Brie. Did you have pain with the bright red bleed? Could it have been a cyst bursting or something? I guess you'll have to play the waiting game to see if and when AF shows up. Sorry not to have any good ideas.

I want to apologize in advance if I'm slightly MIA for the next month. I have my qualifying exams for my PhD starting at the end of the month. They're three full weekends of exams. I have to keep my BnB time to a minimum. I'll check in whenever I have a free minute.

I'll be thinking of you all!! :dust::dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope everything is continuing to go well, Lionchild!


----------



## Lionchild

My viability scan is on Monday. I'll update with hopefully good news! So nervous, but I'm luckily too busy to obsess about it.


----------



## Frustrated42

Fx'd for your scan on Monday lionchild.


----------



## Brie1117

:witch:

She got me - that was so strange!

The funniest bit about this is: both the girls who I share a dressing room with a this theatre began their periods a few days before my first "bizzare" spotting (so all 3 of us technically had our periods at the same time, lol)

I haven't ever had a spotting like this recent one, but I am happy for several reasons:

1. I know that I'm ovulating (b/c of the uber-sore nipples - major sign & key symptom based on my charts) - I've also started temping again to confirm future O's
2. My last period was the end of June, so they're hopefully starting to become more regular (last AF before June was Feb)
3. We wont have a 1 month old at our wedding :happydance: I was actually really really scared about that possibility - a wedding is one day, a baby is forever :baby:, and I want to be able to focus on this big milestone first.......:wedding:

Which brings me to this conclusion - DF & I have agreed to take it a bit easier on pursuing a pregnancy at the moment (we won't be preventing, necessarily :winkwink:, so if a pregnancy happens, we'll be stoked!) - but we do have a house to finish building, a wedding to plan and more schooling that we've both decided to do :dohh:, so I will probably not be posting much about our journey in the foreseeable future, but I will check in periodically (I can't wait to read about all your upcoming-soon-to-be-ready-&-waiting-'bout-time-BFPs!!!!!!) :flower:

If anything happens, I will let you all know ;)

Thanks for the love <3 and I will pop in soon! XOXO


----------



## GingerPanda

Do come see us! Good luck with all your house and wedding plans! <3


----------



## JenzyKY

Good luck Brie!


----------



## Lionchild

I'm copying and pasting my update from my other thread because I am too exhausted to write any novel sentences.

I went in for my viability scan this morning, which should have put me at 8.1 weeks. Baby stopped growing a few days after the last ultrasound and there was no heartbeat. I had a missed miscarriage.

I'm scheduling a D&C for (hopefully) Friday. I wish I could allow for a natural miscarriage, which would be my preference, but I've got my qualifying exams for my PhD program starting next week, and I can't risk the chance of miscarrying in the middle of those.

Pretty much right now I'm pissed off at the world and have nothing positive to say. 

I have some work to do, and then I'm taking a long nap. I hope to be back with some positivity in the near future.


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs:

I posted in your other thread, hon.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oooh lionchild i am so sorry I know your pain and frustration! If you need anything feel free to pm me any time!

Much love & hugs xx


----------



## JJDreams

My CD26 progesterone test came back with really good numbers so we were super excited and started to think maybe this was the month. WRONG!!! My period came yesterday while I was at a family party. I instantly wanted to go home, curl up in my bed, and cry. So now it's off to a fertility specialist to figure out what is causing my "unexplained infertility" and hopefully overcome it. My insurance doesn't cover fertility treatments, so this should be fun... Oh and of course they can't get me in for a month. Fantastic. I have totally lost hope and feel like a failure. Nobody in my family has any of these issues so I'm not sure why this is happening to me. Everyone else gets pregnant super easy in my family. This is so frustrating. 5 of my friends are pregnant right now and I saw a statistic yesterday that said 1 in 6 couples suffer from some sort of infertility. Apparently I am the 1, lucky me! Anyway, just needed to vent to people who understand what I am going through! Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## GingerPanda

I know the feeling, JJDreams. Every single one of my five niblings were accidents, as were me and my two siblings. I have a cousin with six under eight! People sneeze out babies in my family. I have 18 cousins. I'm the only one with fertility problems! :wacko:

I hope they find something out for you!


----------



## Frustrated42

I know the feeling JJdreams both my brothers have had kids with no problems. I have a huge family. It seems I'm the only one with fertility issues. It can be so frustrating to feel like everyone else just has to think about having a baby and they are pregnant. My one brother has three kids a boy and twin girls. When they decided to have another one it was a month to the day that she quit taking birth control to her BFP which ended with twins.


----------



## Lionchild

I'm sorry, JJ. I understand your pain with all of it. We are all the unlucky ones, the 1 and 6, and it sucks. Ok, now for a positive twist (hence the name of the thread). Maybe that extra month of waiting for your appointment will be enough time to get you your BFP. :dust:


----------



## Lionchild

I just stumbled across this site. Some of the posts are pretty amusing.

https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com


I definitely have ruined more underwear since TTC than ever before because I continually buy 'the small box of tampons' because I will most definitely get my BFP this cycle. It's got to happen. We timed everything perfectly. :dohh:


----------



## JJDreams

Lol that is funny!


----------



## Lionchild

I wanted to update you girls since I don't have a journal (yet at least). I will after my exams.

I decided I want to try to wait out a natural MC, so I canceled my D&C that was scheduled for tomorrow. I understand that D&C is a wonderful option for many people. If I was further along, I would definitely go with it (or I will if I have to because my body doesn't do what it's supposed to do). 

So MC may end up hitting me in the middle of my exams, but I'm hoping not. My exams are done at home at least (over 3 weekends), so that helps. I think I'll be able to handle it. I felt like I was being pushed into a D&C because of my exams. This is real life stuff, which is so much more important than the exams. 

I've already been through this once, so I know what to expect. It will be more severe because I'm further along than last time. I just couldn't justify spending $800-900 with insurance to go through something I could do naturally for free. I'd rather use it towards a romantic vacation for me and DH. I also think, for me at least, that the natural process will help me go through the grieving process and really let go. I haven't really cried much. I don't think I've dealt with the emotions. I just feel empty and jaded. I'm hoping that the natural miscarriage will help me to address my suppressed emotions. 

Thanks for reading gals. I'll let you know once it happens. I am feeling positive about trying again, which is a step up from last week. Last week I wanted to throw in the towel.

I hope all of you wonderful ladies are happy and healthy! Lots of dust to all those currently trying!


----------



## GingerPanda

You'll make the decision that's best for you. As someone who just paid those D&C bills, as you read about on my journal, it sucks. It adds another level of "This just isn't fucking fair" on top of everything that you have to pay so much money too.

I'm glad you're feeling better about TTC again. :hugs:

We'll all get babies to hold in our arms someday. Some of us just seem to have to jump through more hoops than others.

I wish you luck on your exams! And I hope the MC can wait til a better time, even though of course the time will never be good.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks for the support, Ginger. :hugs: It's ridiculous that you had to pay so much on top dealing with a loss. :grr: I'm so sorry.

I just need MC to start on a Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday (or Monday night). :wacko: My exams run Friday afternoon through Monday afternoon for three weeks. I figure the first day will probably be the worst for physical pain. Of course, there's no planning these things, but there's hoping. FX the universe works in my favor!


----------



## JJDreams

I wish you the best of luck on your exams and I am so sorry you have to go through the miscarriage at such a stressful time (not that there is ever a good time for one). Hang in there and stay positive!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry Lionchild that you have to go though this :hugs: FX the universe works in your favor with timing


----------



## Lionchild

Love the new profile picture, Borr! She's so cute!


----------



## GingerPanda

She is! So adorable!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Lionchild: Just do whats best for you at the end of the day, like you say $800 is a lot and you could use it towards a holiday with your partner and see what happens from there and like you say it well help you grieve knowing its all over naturally, stay strong you know we're all here for you xx

JJDreams: I know the feeling everyone around us seemed to be getting pregnant just like that! and then we lost 4 in a row it felt like hell. Although be prepared to possibly get no answer from fertility tests as when we went they have no clue why we've miscarried 4 babies they just think its bad luck :-( But I am positive it will happen eventually just takes time for some of us I know we've been trying now for 2 years!! Fingers crossed for your tests though and hope you do get some answers and help from there.

As for us AF is due tomorrow no sign yet but as per that'll usually be :witch: hiding for a few days just to irritate us when she does arrive! 

:dust:


----------



## JJDreams

Thanks bumblebee! Trying to stay as positive as possible and not stress about it. I decided to refinish my kitchen cabinets to take my mind off TTC and maybe it will just happen! Everyone says not to stress about it, but how do you not?! Ugh!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ha-ha I know the feeling like I say we're planning our wedding atm so for me thats keeping me a busybee :haha: but I know the feeling of stressing out and worrying all the time. I believe it will happen eventually but its like.....when....when....when :blush:


----------



## Lionchild

Bumblebee, Any sign of witch?

JJ-Haha. I like your new technique&#8212;finish the cabinets and you'll get a baby. Good Luck on the relaxed approach. It worked for me once. I'm hoping it will work again!

Afm, I started spotting the day before my first exam started Thursday (of course). I ended up MCing Saturday afternoon through Sunday early morning. I'm hoping it is a complete one. I have had a lot of tenderness and pain in the uterine and cervix region since the major stuff passed. I'm going to check with doc to make sure it's not a sign of infection. I somehow managed to get my first exam question in on time yesterday (20 page response). Two more to go! I'm actually feeling OK about things. I still haven't cried since the day we found out about the MMC. I don't know when and if it will hit me. I'm just ready to move on, and hope our luck changes very soon!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Lionchild, Yeh slight pink in discharge today but don't know if thats the witch showing her face or what until it gets heavier haha I'll keep you update though


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs:

I hope your miscarriage is complete and that the tenderness clears up ASAP. As long as you're not having any strange-colored or foul-smelling discharge with a fever, I wouldn't worry too much about infection, but it's of course always best to check with your doctor if you're even slightly worried. Kick ass on those exams!


@Bumblebee: I hope it's not the witch! Some normal implantation spotting or something is acceptable.


----------



## Lionchild

GingerPanda said:


> :hugs:
> I hope your miscarriage is complete and that the tenderness clears up ASAP. As long as you're not having any strange-colored or foul-smelling discharge with a fever, I wouldn't worry too much about infection, but it's of course always best to check with your doctor if you're even slightly worried. Kick ass on those exams!

:hugs: Thanks! I hope to catch up on your journal soon! Maybe late tonight with a glass of wine after I finish grading. :wine:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Still only slight spotting/bleeding today probably af on her way but still unsure will test end of the week if still nothing more xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey Ladies last month ended with a BFN.

This month we've not even thought about trying in any sense we've not tracked our days or anything!! this morning I was a day late and normally I leave it a week til I'm late before I test (if I can wait that long) But something felt weird this morning and I felt a huge urge to test..... So off I went I even ignore the test which I normally can't do at all brushed my teeth and carried it back to our room without looking at it and when I did this is what I saw........







So nervous as now we're 6 months from the wedding and will be due 08/06/2014!! Eeeek but still hoping this baby sticks
xxxxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

CONGRATS! I say a pregnant bride is an awesome bride! I mean, what better time to be glowing than your wedding day?! I'm thinking sticky for you, hon!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats bumblebee!! I am praying that your little bean sticks!! :)


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks girls just done a digi one to put my mind more at ease n I'll post pics think this may be our sticky xx


----------



## GingerPanda

If you don't mind me asking, what's the farthest any of your pregnancies have gotten?

Really hoping for a bean that's so sticky, your baby ends up being overdue! :winkwink:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi GP about 6-7 weeks normally but due to low hormone levels which here in the uk they can't give you progesterone supplements over here grrrr. But when I did a clearblue digi last time I only got a 1-2 on it even at 6 weeks, but now at 4 weeks it shows this........


----------



## GingerPanda

That's good news! And, can't you order progesterone cream over the internet?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

That's something I've been thinking about but not even sure where to start tbh :shrug:


----------



## JenzyKY

Bumblebee that was my due date with Henry. Hope this one sticks!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thank you jenzyKY

I'm so nervous I'm glad I'm off work now for a week to get my head round it and relax xx


----------



## Brie1117

Congrats Bumblebee!!!!!!! XOXOXO


----------



## Brie1117

xoxoxo to all you gals!!!!!! I think of you every day & can't wait to "rejoin" the ranks :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Hiiii Briiiiiiie!


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats Bumblebee!!!! Loads of sticky dust to you!!!

I miss you gals!!


----------



## GingerPanda

We miss you, too!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thank You Lionchild, Think i've become obsessed with testing did another FRER just to check if hormones have gone up and the line is now as dark as the test line  So think this may be the one ladies have an early scan on 21/10/2013 and our midwife appointment on the 22/10/2013 if the day before has gone well 
xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

:cloud9:

Hope this is it for you!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Bumblebee!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks girls :thumbup: Here's hoping this is the one is our one we've been waiting so long. 

I know in a week or so i'll be freaking out on here just because things normally turn sour for us at 6 weeks here's hoping as we've had stronger test results all will be ok this time but until the scan on 21st I don't think i'll totally relax xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Fair enough. I'm going to be sweating bullets next time I get to 8 weeks!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I think I am as well GP but i'm trying to keep busy and not worry about it xxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

How are you feeling bumblebee?? :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, update please! Hope you're well!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi girls I'm on cloud 9 give me a few mins to come my laptop & I'll show you the test progress we've made xxxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

hey girls well so far I've tested a few times since last week when we found out and here they are:



The 1st one was done at 14 dpo 
The 2nd one was done at 17dpo
The 3rd this morning at 22dpo

The last one to me look ever stronger than the test line :haha:
Guessing that's a good sign :shrug: so far had a few symptoms aching breasts especially in the cold. feeling tired all the time and finally sleeping well through it too lol. My only issue now is I have a hen night to go on on saturday and I can't not go but need to think of a reason not to drink etc 
xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

That looks so good and dark! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks GP ps here is a shot or two of the bloat not gonna be able to hide it long at this rate haha

*4 WEEKS* Excuse the messy hair :haha:

*5 WEEKS*


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh bumblebee those tests look great and so do you! I am so happy for you :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Girl, I know what you mean about the boat! All I had to do was THINK about food, and I would balloon up to the point where I looked like I was 6 months! :haha:

You look awesome! Don't worry about the bloat!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks girls  I don't mind the bloat at the moment lol & thanks borr but until I see the scan on 21st I don't think i'll be completely settled xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Can't wait!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I can totally understand your fear bumblebee, counting the days for your scan :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Bumblebee! Just get fake drinks.


----------



## Lionchild

Bumblebee, I'm very very happy for you!! Try to stay positive and not let the past worry you too much. I know this is basically impossible, but it looks like you are letting yourself get excited, which is awesome!! Come on sticky baby!!! I can't wait to see pictures from your early scan in less that 2 weeks!!

AFM, Sorry that I've been MIA for all of this exciting Bumblebee progression. I have been unbelievably busy with work and I had in-laws in town for the past week. I keep thinking every day that I will have a few minutes to check-in on the BnB gals, but I can't even find a minute. After my trip home to CA this weekend, things should get back to normal. Also, 1st AF since MC arrived yesterday. This is a good thing for once. I'm ready to get my cycles back on track.


----------



## GingerPanda

Glad your cycles are coming back, Lionchild!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great news Lionchild!! :)


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Lionchild :wave: 

Thank you for your kind words I am starting to get a bit excited now scan still feels like miles away too me but it'll come around quick 

Much love to you all xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Bumblebee, have you done another digi to see the weeks go up?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Not another digi as they scare me if the numbers don't go up & I don't want to stress but done FRER ones and my line is now darker than the test line when I get home i'll post pics for you xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Understandable! Can't wait to see your new FRER!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Sorry I put them on the other day gp and didn't realise :blush:

Going to do another one next week when we're due for our scan just to make me feel better
xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Ahh, your scan is next week! :happydance:

What day?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Well its week after next 21st so monday after next not long


----------



## GingerPanda

Close enough!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Well 6wks today ladies this is 1st time we've got here without any problems xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

:happydance::cloud9:

Stick, baby, stick!


----------



## JenzyKY

How exciting Bumblebee!


----------



## Lionchild

Awesome news, Bumblebee!! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So happy for you bumblebee!! Ahh seems like scan is ages away :)


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I know only 4 more days and five more sleeps though :haha:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oooooh Girls, Soooo excited did another digi this week I am now 6+4 furthest we've ever gotten 

I did a clearblue digi that on all my other pregnancies only got to 1-2 with all my pregnancies. The day I found out with this one it came out 2-3 which made me happy.

Today I got the courage up to do another to check the number had gone up........................................


----------



## borr.dg.baby

oh bumblebee!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Awesome news, Bumblebee!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Eeeee! That's so exciting! Can't wait for your scan!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi ladies,

Thank you for all your support & it just goes to show after multiple losses it can just be luck. Fingers crossed Monday goes well xx


----------



## JenzyKY

I have a great feeling about Monday!! Henry looked like a little sweet blob at that stage!! I can't wait to see your wee little cute blob too!! It's the best feeling ever.


----------



## Shelbs21

Hello everyone! 

I would love to join if you would have me. =) 


I'm new here and this is my first month TTC. I need some advice. My periods are always very regular. Every 31 days and the first day is really heavy and painful. This month is different though. I was supposed to start on 10-17-13. But on 10-14-13 at 3:30 pm I started bleeding very lightly. Then it stopped on 10-16-13 and was brown. I was completely dry on the 17th ( day period supposed to be due) then on 10-18-13, I woke up and I had brown spotting. And I'm cramping and bloated. The spotting isn't enough to fill a pad or tampon, barely a pantyliner. 

I took a test on 10-18-13 and got a BFN. Dr. said to wait a week and retest. I was just wondering if any on you knew what this meant? I fully believe that i would be having a normal period this month if i weren't pregnant. Could this possibly be implantation bleeding? Or just a really wacky period? 

These are my symptoms. 

DPO tracker

4 dpo- veiny swollen boobs, peeing a lot, hot, ovary twinges, dry mouth, rash on chest and between boobs, had baby makin sex, heart palpitation, 

5dpo- cried at the croods. slight headache, tired, ache in right ovary area

6do- woke up at 5 am extremely hungry. Feeling puffy all over, breaking out like crazy, constantly having to pee

9dpo- laid in bed all day, extremely exausted and very emotional, discharge, congested

10dpo- nauseas after eating, super hot!, smelling my lotion really strong, lazy, discharge, congested , ovary twinges all day~somewhat strong 

11dpo- pants fitting tight, congested, feeling a little sick, hot, feeling full in my uterus area, cramping a little bit, twinges on ovary areas, back ached like crazy

12dpo- horrible cramping like on my period, bloated, eating constantly, sore boobs! 

13dpo- cramping off and on, twinges in ovaries, sore boobs, tired

14dpo- cramps and bleeding. Light bleeding that's very smooth. Bright red, but has zero clots. 4 days before expected period. Boobs still sore. 

15dpo- light bleeding, no clots. 

16dpo- light bleeding turned brown-stopped that evening at 7ish. 

17dpo-nothing! dry

18dpo-woke up to brown spotting. Took pregnancy test and it was BFN. 

19dpo-brown spotting-barely


Any advice and if i'm posting in the wrong forum, im sorry. =(


Thank you all so much


----------



## Shelbs21

I also had this crazy dream last night that i took a pregnancy test and it was negative and then when peed on it again it was +. So i decided to take another one, but it wasnt a preg. test i was peeing on, it was a tampon and it came out positive! Weird!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome!

My cycles were fairly normal too, until I started TTC, then they went haywire. It could be hormonal, it could be stress, it could be the odd wacky period that happens to everyone now and then, it could have been a chemical, or you could be pregnant.

I would just follow your doc's instructions and test in a week. I hope you get a nice BFP!


----------



## Lionchild

Welcome! ^^ What Ginger said! 

I also had normal cycles until starting TTC. The old witch likes to start screwing with you once you start paying close attention to her. I hope it's your BFP! I would test Monday if AF doesn't show. If it's negative, then you probably ovulated later than you usually do.

There is also a TWW forum on BnB where everyone is in the 'two week wait/window' (after ovulation/before period shows). That's a good place to symptom spot with other ladies.


----------



## JenzyKY

I keep coming back checking for news!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Me too!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi ladies had my scan today and all is well. Saw baby who is 8mm and measuring at 6+5wks  the nurse was lovely & although there was no sound available we saw babies heartbeat flickering away! Xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Yaaay! That's so awesome! :cloud9:

I know if I ever see a heartbeat on a scan, I'm going to start bawling my eyes out. :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bumblebee that is so great! I am so happy for you :hugs: it's the most awesome feeling in the world to see that little heart flickering away :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I bet...!


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats, Bumblebee!!! Amazing!!! :cloud9:

Ginger, _when_ you see the babies heartbeat...it's going to happen, my darling! It is! :hugs: For both of us!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, Lionchild! Yes, it will happen for us!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Bumblebee! That was one of the best days of my life! 

Ginger, I'm waiting for you to have a cute little redhead like me!


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha! My chances of having a redhead are pretty low, but I hope!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

GP: I cried haha, keep the faith its took us this long and all these losses but once you get there its amazing! Keep at it hun :dust: Xxx

Thank you all for your support xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Haha Ginger. I thought my chance was zero.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies,

Been for my booking in appointment today with our midwife all went well. Our midwife is lovely and we now just wait for an appointment through from Hospital with our 12 wk scan appointment.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yaaay! Glad everything is going well. I'm just gonna go ahead and throw it out there that I'm getting some major girl vibes from you. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks GP fingers crossed this is your month too :hugs:

I've not had any vibes yet hope you're right though my partner's always wanted a little girl xx


----------



## Lionchild

Ginger, I just got chills. I think you're right!! I have yet to be incorrect about a gender prediction (and almost all my friends IRL have kids).

Team girl right here!!


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey Ladies! I'm back. Life has been relatively insane....and I needed a TTC break....

Bumblebee!!!! Congrats!!!!! I was on this forum briefly a week or so ago and added a :bfp: sign next to your name! I am SO, SO happy for you!!!!

Well...here goes...I'm 16DPO, having a nearly textbook perfect cycle for the first time in...ever...temps are looking good...but BFNs so far. Absolutely no sign of AF. Uncomfortable feeling in my lower abs right now and sore bbs OMGOSH!!!!!! There's a new sensation...it feels like ice water is running from my chest to my nips and then turning burning hot. OUCH! And last night I honest-to-goodness had a dream that I was in labor...at McDonald's...lol!

Honestly I'll be happy if I get AF and I'll be ecstatic if I'm preggers. 

Okay...enough about me....how is everyone? I haven't had time to read up on all of the recent posts, there are a ton (but yes, I've been gone way too long so it's hard to catch up)! I want to hear as much as you're all willing to tell me but I am so happy that you all kept this thread up. It makes me feel so good that you are all still supporting each other!


----------



## Stinas

Opera!!! Been waiting to hear from you!!! Glad your cycle sounds great!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Stinas, I didn't know you were pregnant? Twins?!!! Congrats!!!!


Bumblebee, how's it going?!


Hi Opera! 16DPO! When are you going to test? :dust::dust:


----------



## Stinas

Thank you lion. I have been quietly cheering you all on!! 
This FET worked for us thankfully. One more day in the first trimester. Took me 3yrs to get here...still scary.


----------



## Lionchild

Things are looking good for you, Stinas! I know it will feel good to be out of the 1st trimester though. Three years is a long time, and it is always difficult not to be weary after losses. 

I'm so happy for you!!! Both you and Bumblebee with healthy pregnancies after what each of you have been through. It gives me hope!


----------



## GingerPanda

OPERA! Welcome back! :hugs:

Your cycle sounds strange. Maybe you implanted late? I hope a BFP pops up in the next couple of days! I take it you haven't been temping?

Gosh, I don't even remember exactly how long you've been gone. I had a MMC at 8 weeks, and had to have a D&C on July 8th. I'm on Provera right now because my body is doing weird things. When AF gets here, I'll be started on three months of monitored Clomid (50mg, 100mg, 150mg). If that doesn't work, my doctor wants us to go to a specialist, but I think we'll just be taking a break from TTC at that point. I *really* want to be pregnant again by the time my previous due date rolls around (Feb 8th).


Congrats, Stinas!


Bumblebee, come back and give us an update!


Now we need Brie to come back! But I know she's busy.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies!!! 
Just dont give up....got to stay positive because if you dont, guess what...it wont happen. We need to jump through hoops sometimes, but its well worth it at the end!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Stinas: welcome back & congratulations on your twins!! How exciting! 

Lionchild: Thank you for your kind words  and it just goes to show that you can try and try and when its right that's it! We were trying for over 2 years & now on our 5th pregnancy doing nothing different than we've done any other time its happened. Finger crossed it'll happen for you soon too.

Opera: Long time no see, I was just thinking you'd been missing a while as I opened the thread!!! Fingers crossed you'll get you bfp soon they sound like symptoms to me. Fingers crossed 

As for me we have our 2nd early scan on monday (8w 5days) fingers crossed all goes well I'm starting to look massive now people are guessing already xx


----------



## Frustrated42

Hey ladies I'm still here. 
Congrats to the BFP's. 

As for me I'm 4 dpo now and nothing really going on. We got our appointment with the fs finally which is set for dec. 9. Hoping to get some real answers when we go. They have already been forwarded all of our test results. It has been confirmed that I have PCOS. DH and I are just going to take it easy until we go to the fs and this will probably be my last cycle full cycle before we go. 
Hope all you ladies are doing well and that we all get a sticky bean soon.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Frustrated42 fingers crossed you get some good advice and help from here and you get ur sticky bean too xx


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated, I'm glad you got an appointment. Good Luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## GingerPanda

Frustrated, looking forward to your appointment!

Also looking forward to even more BFPs!



AFM, after today I have 3 more Provera pills. AF is 20 days late. Honestly, I'm looking forward to this, because I got pregnant before after a round of Provera and Clomid. Maybe they're just the dream team. :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

I hope they are your magical dream team, Ginger!


----------



## Frustrated42

Fx'd for you ginger and that you will get your BFP. 

AFM nothing to report no symptoms of any kind. DH and I went to the SPCA yesterday and adopted a new fur baby. We got a female black lab that is 6 months old. So far she is so well behaved and we fell in love with her instantly.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Fx'd for you Ginger!!

as for me..... 
Great news scan 2 went really well!! Heartbeat is nice and strong as well didn't get to hear it again as the scan was at the same unit in the hospital but we saw it flickering happily. Baby is measuring 9 weeks so our due date is back to the 9th June. Sneaky little twinklebug!!

Very Happy Mummy and daddy though xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Frustrated, congrats on your new furbaby! Would love to see pictures!

Bubbles, :cloud9: So amazing!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks GP 

And awww Frustrated my partner used to train guide dogs and has always had black labs we want one!! Show us pics of your cute new furbaby


----------



## Lionchild

Yay for adopting a fur baby, Frustrated! They are the best!

Bumble, that's wonderful news!! I'm glad your baby is healthy and that you got to see the heartbeat again!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

If you look ta my DP lionchild you can see the scan and if you look real close you can see the little leg & arm buds. Sorry its not the best pic due to I went expecting internal scan so emptied my bladder and they changed it to external so it was harder to see :-(


----------



## GingerPanda

Cute!


I just noticed that I still have a :bfp: next to my name on the first post. Kinda sad. Hopefully soon I can earn that again!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Fingers crossed you can join me and be mu bump buddie GP fingers firmly crossed xxxxx


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi Ladies, it took me a couple days but here are a couple pics of my new fur baby.
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2









photo.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Awwwwww so cute frustrated xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Awwwww!


----------



## Lionchild

Aww, he looks like one of my old pups who is no longer with us. So cute! Congrats!


----------



## opera_lady24

STINAS!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!! I'M SOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! If anyone deserves this it's totally you. And you got a double dose!

Frustrated....good luck!


GP...I'm so sorry about your loss. I honestly can't imagine. I did remove the bfp sign next to your name. I'm sorry for not being more on top of managing this thread. If I could transfer administrative powers to someone who has been more active recently I would. 

My cycle this go around has been the typical unpredictable nonsense. I think I've changed my O date on my chart like three times already. At least I know I O'd because my temps have been unusually high this cycle. I guess I'm not technically late based on my newest O date but yesterday I took a test and saw the faintest of faint lines right away. DH saw it too and then when the test dried the line was very visible. I'm not counting it just yet though because I've had about six tests (3 different brands) this cycle in which a line visibly showed up after the time limit. I'll keep you updated. Strangely enough, DH has started having baby dreams for the first time we started trying and dreams, period, are unusual for him. Things that make you go "hmmm..."

Okay, I've got to run...the baby I'm nannying (yeah, probably not the best way to stop the baby fever) is going to wake up from his nap any second now...


----------



## Lionchild

I have a good feeling about this, Opera!! I'm crossing my fingers as tightly as possible for you!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

Ooooh, Opera! I hope you get an undeniable BFP!


As for me, tonight is my second night of Clomid. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Fingers crossed opera!! It sounds promising I hope this is your month xx


----------



## Stinas

Thank you opera!! 
Oh I hope this is it for you!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Off for another scan tomorrow girls I should measure 11 wks fingers crossed xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

All went well today baby wad measuring 11wks + 1 day  and it was so weird last time baby looked like a blob this time you can make out arms legs etc & we even saw baby wiggle its legs at us xx


----------



## GingerPanda

:cloud9:


----------



## Lionchild

Awesome news, Bumble!! Congrats!! From blob to human-like in just a few weeks :haha: 

Opera, any news?


----------



## opera_lady24

Thanks ladies!

Bumble that's so exciting! I can only imagine the elation you felt when your baby's legs wiggled for you!

GP good luck on the Clomid. I've heard nothing but good things about it even though sometimes it takes a few tries. 

Well...19DPO...I can't possibly change my O day to any later...just wouldn't make sense. Temps still high. No sign of AF. All BFN's so far except this morning...I got a very faint grayish line right away and then it dried pink. Very prominent. The only reason I didn't take a picture is b/c I still really can't count it. I'll take another test on Thursday if I don't get AF by then.

Sigh this is so frustrating. For once I would like something predictable. Anyway, really no symptoms. I've been getting minor headaches every day around 4pm like clockwork though and yesterday I could have sworn I heard a child say "Hi Mom" when no one was around (I was alone in my apartment). So besides the baby craziness going on I guess I'm officially delusional :dohh: 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Sounds positive though opera fingers crossed for a bfp in the next few days xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I got pregnant before on my first round of Clomid. I took another round my first "cycle" after the D&C, but it didn't work because my body wasn't ready. It's been two cycles since then, so now I'm trying again! Last pill was last night. Hope it works!



Ooooh, I hope you get a BFP today! Maybe that was your future LO calling to you!


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey happy pregnant ladies and anyone else who has input...check out my chart...what do you think? Huge spike today. Highest temp I've ever recorded. Felt like poo this morning...almost threw up but at the same time I was starving? Weird. My entire lower torso and back are sore, like I'm wearing a tire around my lower body, did too many crunches yesterday and strained a muscle in my back...except I didn't. Other than that, I'm wide awake...it's way too early for me to be this awake and no I haven't had any caffeine this morning but I feel like I'm on a coffee, black tea, and sugar high. Thoughts?


----------



## GingerPanda

Wow! Did you test?!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Test :test: Opera those sound like all my symptoms!! Good Luck got my fingers firmly crossed for you!!
xxx


----------



## opera_lady24

I'm testing tomorrow morning...we shall see. I'm posting the picture of the test I took yesterday...here's the thing though, a GRAY line showed up right away and then I didn't look at the test for several hours. When I did eventually look at it again this is what I saw. Prominently pink but I've had similar things like this happen before, just without being quite so late and definitely not with as high of temps. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GingerPanda

I see it, but I don't think I can tell whether it's an evap or not. FRER really sucks these days.


----------



## opera_lady24

This is actually an Answer early result...I really don't trust FRER after the last episode...


----------



## GingerPanda

Jeeze, they look exactly the same, don't they?

I hope tomorrow you get an immediately pink line.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

oooo I can totally see it! Can't wait for tomorrow!!


----------



## Stinas

Opera - Right before both BFP's I had a super migraine&#8230;.thats about it. As for temps, I gave up on all of that. 
I would try testing again with FRER&#8230;.I still think they are the best, just use FMU. I do see lines on that test though&#8230;.I hear you should ignore the grey lines&#8230;they are nothing&#8230;..but on that pic I see pink on the sides.


----------



## opera_lady24

Test today was :bfn: but I am sick to my stomach. Haven't quite thrown up yet but that surprises me to be honest. It's also much worse in the morning, especially right when I wake up. Temps still high. I'm late for me and that's saying something. Absolutely no sign of AF. Cramps are completely different...more like the pain of nausea from eating spoiled food mixed with heartburn but I've had it for the past two days now. Doesn't feel like a UTI either. Stomach flu doesn't keep AF away though, right?


----------



## Lionchild

I'm very sorry about the BFN and that you're feeling so crummy. It sounds like maybe you caught something.

So there wasn't another grey line on the test today? Have you checked your CP (do you do that?)? Maybe that will give you an indication of if AF is coming. Your temps are still high, so it doesn't seem like it. 

I'm sorry you are in limbo, Opera. I know how frustrating and confusing it is. :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Give it a few days test again if not see if you can get bloods done at your doctors cause some people don't get positives for months, fingers crossed it sounds good to me especially with high temps etc xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Damn it. I was so ready for some good news! I really hope this gets straightened out for you, Opera. Maybe you should check with your OB/GYN to see if they want to do blood tests, or with your GP to see if you've got something?


----------



## opera_lady24

Hi Ladies, how is everyone doing today.

No news for me yet but my temps are still high (FF is calling it possibly triphasic). Stomach pains went away. 

I had a dream last night that I got AF. I've dreamt of testing positive in the past and ended up getting AF so maybe it's a sign that I'll get a positive test soon, you think?

I don't know...I think this time is really it for me. I just have to wait it out. I bought my first baby something today: tiny socks that say "daddy's sidekick" on them. Teehee! I plan on giving them to DH if and when I find out I'm preggo! 


Gotta stay positive. Think positive - test positive. Love you gals!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, positivity!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay Opera! I hope you get that BFP! When are you testing again?


----------



## Lionchild

Loving the positivity, Opera!! :dust: :dust:

Borr, Isabela is so cute!! :cloud9:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Keep up the poitivity, wish I had as much these days! Constantly feeling anxious lately over the silliest little things makes me paranoid lol xx


----------



## opera_lady24

Test today was BFN AGAIN! Sigh!!!! Had some spotting over the weekend but only after "activities." Sensitive cervix maybe? So really no sign of AF still. Temps have dropped only slightly but still pretty high (any temps over 98 is unusual for me so the fact that I've had so many is crazy). 

Perhaps I did O later than I thought? Doesn't explain all the other high temps though. If I go by my last lowest temp then that would only make me 11 DPO today and I got really sick around 5/6 DPO. My 2WW has turned into a 4WW. SO not fair.

I'm still feeling positive though so we shall see!

How is everyone else? Bumblebee it looks like today you've made it to 2nd tri!!! Congrats!!! Don't be anxious; at 12 weeks you have much to be happy and at peace about. You're on the winning end of the journey.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry about the BFN! But I'm glad you're keeping your positivity. :)

As for me, I think I'm 1dpo. Watching "The Business of Being Born" on Netflix, and it's making me super broody. Which is sad, because I realized this morning that Black Friday I would have been 30 weeks pregnant. :(


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thank you for your kind words opera. I feel like I'm loosing the plot some days I even cried the other week cause I felt like I'd upset everyone around me when I had no reason too lol. 

I'm getting a bit better now my hormones are settling in  over the weekend we decided to be brave & buy our first baby items we got a pack of little white baby grows & a little snuggle blanket with a teddy bear attached to it. It felt so nice to be able to buy something! Xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you Lionchild, she's growing so fast it's bittersweet :(

Opera sorry about the BFN! so weird about your cycle! 

Bumblebee how exciting to be in 2nd tri, and I am so happy you bought some baby things :) baby shopping is way too much fun! 

I hope everyone else is doing ok! Tons of hugs :)


----------



## opera_lady24

GP I love that documentary, although it tends to make me a bit angry at the system lol! I'm sorry you had a sad moment but 1DPO is a good place to be...

Bumble! I admire your restraint in the baby purchases. I'd be out getting my registry together the moment I saw that second pink line lol! To my credit, I've held off on buying anything "baby" until very recently and that's only because I'm convinced I'm the .4% that doesn't get a positive HPT until 26-30DPO.


----------



## Lionchild

Hang in there, Opera. Keep up the positivity!

Happy 12 weeks, Bumble!!! :happydance:


----------



## Frustrated42

Hey ladies I have been MIA for a while. 
Fx'd for you opera! I hope you get that BFP very soon.

As for me I have 2 more weeks until I see the fs. I'm excited and scared all at the same time. I'm hoping we get things moving and I get that BFP soon. 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck at the FS, Frustrated! I hope they get you knocked up fast!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies,

Thank You I still can't believe i'm 12 weeks its just not sinking in at all. I'm lucky I've not had to bad symptoms and every scan so far has been fine but I think until we see our next scan and I see it properly all in baby form :haha: I may start to believe it then and in around 4 weeks baby should be moving enough to feel. Thats a scary thought. Enjoy it while you can ladies cause once you get pregnant it flies and it seems to be rushing past me all too quickly now :haha:

Although I'm sooo excited that we are going to meet our little mr or miss soon.

Oooooh on another good note my wedding dress arrived we not put the wedding back from April 2014 til 2015 now but that means baby will be able to be in our big day. Even so though I am in love with my dress will just need to slim back into it after baby  

So at the moment I'm on :cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## opera_lady24

Aww! Yay Bumble! Welcome back Frustrated! I second GP's notion!

So I maybe saw a super super super faint line today but it's gray, even though it showed up right away, but DH didn't see it. 

I'm still in. That's all that matters.


----------



## GingerPanda

Still in!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oooh opera test again 2mo!! I got mine with an frer faint pink within seconds xx fingers firmly crossed 4 ur bfp! Xx


----------



## Frustrated42

You still in it opera.


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated, I'm so glad to hear your appointment is finally coming up! It feels like it has been forever since you booked it. I hope you get some good info and come up with a good plan with the specialist.

Opera, I apologize for being a bad influence but :test:


----------



## Frustrated42

Thanks lionchild yes I was looking the other day I got the referral in may and booked my appointment 50 days ago. I'm so glad it is finally here. Hoping now we can get answers and get a BFP!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Good luck frustrated I hope they can help you xxx


----------



## opera_lady24

Still in it. Temps went back up (not that they were down). 

So I didn't originally test today but I got impulsive and bought a bunch of dollar store tests and tested after having a venti mocha.

A very prominent pink line showed up right away and then disappeared as the test dried. Promising???


----------



## opera_lady24

Oh and Happy Chanukah to anyone who celebrates!


----------



## GingerPanda

Chag urim sameach!


The pink line showing up is a good sign! But it disappeared, so that's kinda weird. Stay, pink line, stay!


----------



## Stinas

Opera - You totally need a FRER with FMU!!


----------



## opera_lady24

I'm not sure I trust FRER's anymore after the last debacle...and anyway, my budget could only afford the cheap ones. I'll test again tomorrow and hopefully that second line will stick!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

OMG I am just so excited for you!!! I keep coming back to check for news!!!


----------



## opera_lady24

Borr your little girl is the most adorable thing ever!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Opera keep us up to date I've got myfingers and tes crossed for you it'd be nice to have a bump buddie from this group after all this time!! xxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies!!

So excited we had our 12 week scan today!! Oh my baby was very active!! I was turning over and every time the sonographer moved to a different position the cheeky monkey :haha: She says its deffinately a morning baby :blush: 

I'll post a pic later when I get home as i'm currently typing this from work sssh


----------



## opera_lady24

Bumble that's so exiting! I can't wait to see a new picture! It sounds like you had a lot of fun at your scan! Also, I'd love to be bump buddies with you!

No news today...I changed my O date to the only other possible time which would make me 15DPO today. DH and I believe in the power of the "tongue" so we were speaking "life" into a possible little bean in my tummy all day yesterday. It felt really good to be that positive. I had a possible faint positive this morning but it was too faint to really be sure. Temps are still doing marvelously...I've never had this many temps over 98...it's kinda exciting! :)

Did everyone have a nice Thanksgiving? Mine was pretty stress free...didn't have to cook anything which is always really nice!


----------



## opera_lady24

Actually I should amend that last question for my English friends...you don't celebrate Thanksgiving right?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

We don't usually but me and my partner have friends over and have food just as an excuse to get all gang together and have a good giggle 

Fingers crossed for you opera it sounds really positive to me :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you Opera. Oh it sounds so promising!! I really hope you get a clear line now! 

Bumblebee how awesome! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Stinas

Bumble it's super exciting seeing them move!! It gets better and better each time!!


----------



## Lionchild

So much exciting stuff going on! Congrats, Bumble!!

Opera, I'm eagerly standing by for your BFP!!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Aww I love this thread there are so many lovely ladies on here thank you so much for all your support xxx


----------



## opera_lady24

Hi ladies! How is everyone?

No AF yet for me. I know I keep saying I think I see super faint lines like every other post but this morning I really do think this time was legit. DH didn't see it but it is so there. Showed up within 2 minutes...didn't disappear. Test line as thick as the control line. Just really, really, really, really faint.

Took some pictures but not sure if the camera picked it up. Not sure if they're even worth posting...I might try posting them on countdowntopregnancy.com for the tools though. 

Also, there's one last possible date that I could have O'd. Perhaps my system is just high in progesterone this month? But anyway. If I change the O date that would make me 15DPO today so a faint test isn't unrealistic. Also, I spoke with a doctor and she said no matter who you are (PCOS, healthy, etc.) if you O'd you'll get AF in two weeks so 15DPO would make me a day late! :)


----------



## opera_lady24

Here's a pic. I'm sure y'all are gonna think I'm crazy but it's there I swear!
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lionchild

From far away I see what may be a line, but when I click on the picture to make it larger, I can't see anything. It could just be it's too light to capture well in a photo. Did you try tweaking it?


----------



## opera_lady24

Yeah...it's a squinter no matter what way you look at it. Hopefully tomorrow's test will be darker. 

By the way...my girls are killing me!!!!!!!!! I mean, holy pooh bear! They hurt in my back, my armpits, and all the way up to my throat. It's quite possibly the cause of my pounding headache too. I better see a clear frickin' line tomorrow!


----------



## opera_lady24

I've also had the craziest dreams lately. Last night, I dreamt that my very big pyrenees-mix dog jumped into a bottle of antifreeze and I had to squeeze/push her out. Her head came out first and she was all wet with slimy water (not antifreeze). She looked dead at first but then wiggled the rest of herself out. It was terrifying. I woke up thinking, "stupid dog, now why would you go and do something crazy like jumping into a bottle of antifreeze???" (never mind that that's impossible). The other night I had a dream that my friends (who are working on becoming foster parents) had like a bazillion kids and one of the little ones (maybe 4 or 5 years old) came and clung to me and wouldn't let go of me. Can't remember if it was a boy or girl though but in the dream I ended up adopting that child. And then I also had a dream that DH and I had a baby girl (except she was like 4 or 5) and we named her Savannah. Not sure why that name but in the dream it was important, even though that name has never been in the running. 

Sorry I keep posting. I'm slightly bored (DH isn't home) and can't think of anything else b/c of the pain in my bbs.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Good Luck Opera I think there's looks to be something there but its hard to see on the photo fingers crossed xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

I can't see anything on the test. :(

But I hope those screamin' :holly: are a good sign!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I couldn't see it on my cell phone but I can see it on my computer!!! How did today's test go???


----------



## opera_lady24

Today's test was a tiny bit darker...at least dark enough for DH to see it! And then I went and bought some FRERs and took one after having a bit of coffee and it came up with a super faint positive line as well!!!! Not sure if the camera picked either up today though....will post pics soon for your opinions!


----------



## GingerPanda

Eeeee!


----------



## opera_lady24

What do you think? It's much more visible in person and believe me, if DH can see it, it's there...
 



Attached Files:







photo 5.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 8









photo 2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## opera_lady24

Yeah the pics really aren't that good...the camera just doesn't quite pick up the line on either test.


----------



## Lionchild

I think it's just too early to get a good picture (believe me, I've been there). If you and DH are seeing it, then it's a great sign! If it's your BFP, then in a couple of days the camera should be able to get a better shot of it. 

Fingers so tightly crossed for you, Opera!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lionchild

I also should admit that I can't judge early tests well at all. After the two BFPs, I looked at so many pee sticks that now I have permanent line eye. :dohh: I imagine a hint of a line on every test I take because I know exactly where it should be. My next positive is going to have to be a true BFP before I'll trust myself.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi opera its still faint but it is easier to see. As lionchild says hopefully in the next few days it'll get darker xx


----------



## opera_lady24

Hi Ladies....should I just stop testing for a few days? I'm SO frustrated because I took the same two brands, FRER and Target this morning and BOTH were negative! UGH! Do you think that means anything or does a day really not make that big of a difference and yesterday's tests were both more sensitive than today's? 

I definitely get line eye too, but that's why I ask DH if he can see anything and if he says yes I know it's there. Yesterday he was able to immediately point out the lines. 

I am seeing a doctor this afternoon, so hopefully she'll have some answers. 

This is really starting to get on my nerves. Temps still super high. Dreams still whacked (last night I dreamt of two bath tubs, both filled with water - one small and one large - dreams of water are supposed to be a subconscious awareness of placenta fluid apparently) Bbs still hurt (my nipples catch fire about every other hour) and today I'm having strange sharp twinges beneath my belly button. GRRRR!!!!!

Enough about me...how is everyone else?


----------



## GingerPanda

Hopefully the doc has answers!


As for me, my CD20 progesterone blood test I had on Monday came back at 0.6 (should be 15+), so this round of Clomid didn't work. I didn't ovulate. I have to wait and hope AF comes on her own. If I get to CD35, my doc will give me Provera. I'll be on 100mg of Clomid next cycle. It just sucks to know I'm out already, and still have to wait. Frickin' hopeless.


----------



## opera_lady24

Oh...I know I said enough about me which I mean but I thought you'd all be interested in knowing that the antifreeze in my car started leaking today. So the dream about my dog jumping into the bottle of antifreeze might have been prophetic lol!!!! :dohh:


----------



## opera_lady24

I'm so sorry to hear that GP. If it helps, I do know how frustrated you are. Maybe if we commiserate together we'll find the positive side of things again. :flower:


----------



## Lionchild

Can you ask the doctor for a blood test? Otherwise, if you wait two days and still don't see anything it likely means they were either evaps or maybe a very early miscarriage. I hope they get darker for you though or a blood test shows a positive. 

I had vivid dreams with both pregnancies but I also seem to get them right before AF shows. Not sure which hormone is responsible.

AFM, AF is expected on Sunday. I'm expecting her to show because DH was out of town for most of what was likely my fertile period, although there is still a chance if I O'd a little later than I usually do or if the egg didn't fall apart too quickly after O. I have an appointment in Jan with my GYN, where I'll be asking for Clomid (as long as DHs SA comes back normal). I know she'll give it to me, but if it ends up being that DH has a sperm issue, then I don't think I'll take it. If everything is fine with him, then I'm hoping the Clomid might help me get a stronger O with a better quality egg (if that's the problem).


----------



## GingerPanda

PMA! :dance:

Opera, keep your dog away from the antifreeze! :haha:

Lionchild, I hope the Clomid works wonders for you! (And that hubby's SA comes back normal, of course!)


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks, GP! I really hope I don't make it to the Clomid because I wouldn't start a dose until February which would put me at 2 years since TTC. Not looking forward to that anniversary.

Off to GP's journal!


----------



## opera_lady24

GL Lionchild for the clomid and the SA. The fertility specialist I worked with for a brief stint said clomid can really improve your chances of getting pregnant! lots and lots of :dust: to you!!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Good luck lionchild

Opera: with testing I did lots and scared myself cause they'd change throughout the day and day to day I always gave it 2-3 days between each test just so I could see a little progression xx


----------



## opera_lady24

Really Bumble? They changed from day to day? That makes me feel better. The doc did take a blood test so I guess I'll find out for sure on Monday. I took a dollar store test this morning (b/c I've become a poas addict and can't help myself) and another super faint line showed up, although it's very possible it was just the trace of an indent, especially since DH couldn't see it. And it's a cheap test. Until I get that clear BFP, I don't know which brand to trust. If I am pregnant, my second pregnancy will be so much more self-explanatory!


----------



## opera_lady24

Okay...I think I'm going crazy. I took a FRER just now after drinking a big cup of coffee (I told you, I can't help myself). Well, I couldn't see anything. Seriously. Then I posted the pic I took of it on countdowntopregnancy.com just to play with tools and the camera must have picked something up b/c I didn't even need the tools to see that something was there. So, do I have a seriously bad case of line eye????? Even when I post it on this I don't see anything. So bizarre! My mind is playing tricks on me!!!!! ARG! :dohh:

Here's the link to the countdown website so y'all can play with tools and see what I mean...https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=206215
 



Attached Files:







photo-10.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Tbh I can't see one on that one and yes I once used a digi one & on the 1st day I tested in afternoon with a CB Digi I got a 2-3 with this pregnancy  then a few days later I did another of the same test and it went down to 1-2. Freaking out the day after I took an FRER and there was an obvious darker line than the 1st one. The day after that I had my 6 weeks scan & baby was fine & we saw the heartbeat. 

How many days past ovulation are you? I didn't get a good strong bfp til I was late. 

Fingers crossed bloods come back positive. With high temps it sounds good. What did the doctors say when you told them? Were they optimistic xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Girls,

Well here it is my 12+5 days Scan :happydance: Sorry again they are photo's of a photo I still have no scanner but aren't they pictures really clear!! If you look really closely baby is trying to suck its thumb!!


----------



## opera_lady24

Yay Bumblebee so sweet!!! I love ultrasound pics!!!! 

I'm 20DPO today (making me approximately 4-6 days late based on my other ovulatory charts). BFN again this morning though still no AF. I'm expecting to hear back today from the doctor's office about the results of the blood test. 

I found a little hope yesterday from a friend who just confirmed her pregnancy this past week and she's already 8 weeks along! She had trouble with HPTs as well. 

That being said, it's a little annoying b/c almost all of my friends are pregnant. There are at least 5 women in my church who are pregnant right now (most of whom just announced it or just found out) so I'm feeling really left out. I am really happy for the one girl who just found out, though, b/c she wasn't supposed to be able to have kids so it's a pretty big deal. Now if that little miracle would just happen for me...

I hope everyone else is doing well...any news Lionchild or GP?


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats to your friend! I can't wait for your results.

No news here. Waiting for AF.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hope its good new from the doctors Opera.

Fingers crossed GP for a BFP


----------



## Lionchild

I love the scan pic, Bumble! Happy lemon week!

Waiting on AF. She was due yesterday, but I'm not keeping track of my O date with NTNP, so I can't be sure. I also think my LP may have increased due to all of these health changes I've made, the MC, and weekly acupuncture. I've had almost none of my usual PMS symptoms, and I feel more hormonally balanced (if that makes any sense). I have light cramping today (no blood). If AF doesn't show by tomorrow, I'll test. I'm pretty sure she's going to show today.

I have a busy busy week, so I won't be on much until after Thursday. I will stop in briefly to check on your test results, Opera and to update you on AF status. Keeping my fingers crossed for your miracle baby, Opera!!


----------



## Frustrated42

Opera I have my fx'd for good results today. 

I saw the fs yesterday. The appointment went well. I have to have another HSG done next cycle :( and DH has to go for another SA. She has prescribed clomid for next cycle as well. I'm excited that we are moving forward now. I'm on day 27 of my cycle and she also prescribed provera for me to start taking on day 40. She informed me that she doesn't want me going passed day 40 in my cycles and that she wants to try and regulate them. Here's hoping next cycle is a good one and that clomid works and it's all the intervention we need.


----------



## Lionchild

FS, it sounds very promising that you are going to try Clomid next cycle and that your doc wants to work to get your cycles under control. Hopefully you'll have your BFP in no time!!

AFM, BFN this morning. I'm sure AF will show today, as she always does if I test. I just want to get on to the next cycle already.

Opera, any news?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Still no news from Opera hope she's ok xx


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey Ladies,

Sorry for the delay...I had a rough day yesterday. Bloods came back negative so I'm officially having the cycle from h**l. Still no sign of AF.

So I have to rant a little. I'm a Christ-following woman and it seems there is this mentality when it comes to fertility that we as barren women are supposed to wait for God's miraculous healing. Well, what if His healing comes from treatment? I mean seriously? Clomid doesn't make you pregnant, it just makes you ovulate. It's up to you to do the work and in my opinion, it's up to God whether or not the fertilized egg will implant. The issue that I have with this mentality is "Christians" don't expect God's miraculous healing for headaches, or the flu, or a broken leg. They expect you to go and get treatment. My husband is in a men's group and his leader (to many people's hesitation) is a 19-yr-old boy. I can appreciate the innocence and the wisdom that God gives younger people but he can't possibly understand what I'm going through with infertility. I'm okay with DH talking about these things with other men (it's a closed group and very safe) because I understand that he needs someone else besides me to talk to but this is something that truly is a decision between him and I. Of course the 19-yr-old single BOY is going to say things like "taking treatment isn't letting God do His job" and I personally believe it is false counsel. Who is he to say that I won't meet a nurse or a doctor in the process of receiving treatment who desperately needs their own ray of hope and I have the means to give that to them? What if there is a young woman down the road struggling with the same thing I am now and wondering if she's a bad Christian if she pursues fertility treatment? Really?

Okay, I'm done ranting. I'm done with the unpredictable cycles and modern medicine provides the means to change that. I believe God gave us science. He gave us the researcher, the science, and the technology that developed Provera and Clomid. How is that any less God than conceiving naturally? DH hasn't quite jumped on board with it yet b/c I think he's honestly struggling with the same questions I am but regardless I'm going to start treatment after the first of the year. I know Provera works for me so there's a good chance clomid will too. At least then I'd be bringing my chance of pregnancy back up to the normal 20% as opposed to the .05% that I have right now. And maybe I'll even start feeling better because I'm responsible enough to treat the disease that I have. Maybe all of this is negative but my last hope is that treatment will help me. No one has the right to take that away from me. And I know God is not vindictive...He never deals out false hope. The end result is still the same in either scenario...a child is born and that is quite possibly the greatest gift and miracle any human can receive, except for maybe Jesus. 

Anyway...FS I'm really excited for you. I hope all goes well and you get your BFP soon!!!!

Lionchild and GP I'll totally be checking in to see if AF shows. :dust: !!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Opera - a 19yr old boy has no clue what infertility even is. I had NO clue when I was 19. I heard the word "test tube baby" and didn't even flinch, if I hear that know I will knock someone out. 
God created everything&#8230;which includes science&#8230;it won't hurt to look into why the "natural" way is not working. The longer you wait, the more regret you will have later. 

I highly suggest everyones partner going for a SA. I wish we did everything earlier. Not saying our situation will happen to everyone, but everyone always seems to think its the woman, myself included, now and days, its becoming more a male factor. 

No matter how you get your baby, once you feel them kick inside, and see them on that screen, they way they got there just flies out the window, you forget all the tears it took to get here. Im telling you this from experience. All those needles do not matter, don't even remember doing them. Feeling these twinkies is the most satisfying feeling ever!


----------



## Frustrated42

Opera I believe that God will do what he feels is right for you. You may be right that God has led you down this path to help others in the future. That be it someone you meet on the journey or to help other women that have the same struggle as you have.


----------



## opera_lady24

Thanks Stinas and Frustrated...I knew you ladies would be the first to understand. DH has had a SA before and all was good. I'm really thankful for that because I have enough issues of my own. I have PCOS and a pretty aggravated case of it as well. I've been down the provera path and the metformin path (I hated metformin oh my goodness), I've been down the "I just need to lose weight" path. It's time for something a little more aggressive. And yes, Stinas, I completely agree with you that once I'm actually pregnant, I really won't care about the rest or how that child/children got there. I don't think anything could compare to the joy I'd feel if I could just get there.

It's been too long in coming. DH and I are really ready for a baby now. I honestly don't think we were 2 years ago when we started down this road. And that's all okay. But it's time now. I can feel it. I'm confident now. I have goals and am close to reaching them. DH is on board with the baby thing 100% now (and I know it's only a matter of time before he'll realize that fertility drugs aren't evil lol). I've also come to the realization that I don't need that beautiful nursery with the mural-ed wall; that'll come with time. Through nannying I've lost fears I used to have about infant and toddler child care/rearing. I am woman, hear me roar! LOL!

I hope we hear some super good news from you ladies waiting for AF and starting down the fertility treatment path. This thread could use some exciting news! As for me, I'm more determined than ever. I know it'll happen for us ladies! It has happened for some ladies on this thread who had the odds completely stacked against them so I know it can happen for us too! That is the beauty of God's promises. Literally, in the Bible, God promised the barren women children. Old Testament. That is the faith and hope that I'll hold onto. Not some uninformed opinion of scoffers and naysayers.


----------



## Stinas

Opera with time all men understand and end up agreeing with us. lol After I had the MC DH right away wanted to just skip and go with donor sperm&#8230;.thats when I kind of went against it and thankfully I did because here I am 5 months pregnant with his biological twins. Everything happens for a reason. 
I think your DH just needs to talk to a fertility specialist&#8230;.one that understands religious beliefs. If someone else explains everything to him he might start opening up to the idea. He just might not fully understand. 

Pretty much all odds were against us but we fought for what we wanted and after lots of pain and tears, we finally got it. 
I wish you all the best and am here routing for you all, even silent, I am here for anyone that needs any kind of advice. I feel like I can be a fertility/IVF doc by now. Any questions&#8230;I'm here for you all!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Now, I'm a devout atheist, but I respect those with religion. I have to say, though, honestly... I *HATE* the concept of faith healing and no medical intervention.

If there *is* an all-knowing, just, and powerful god, then he allowed people to discover medicine and healing.

I want to be respectful, so I won't say much more, but...

You deserve children. If a $9 prescription will get you there, don't you feel guilty about it.


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Opera. Please go to a specialist to work with your cycles. I can't imagine any understanding religion being against fixing your cycles. How the heck did a 19 year old get to be a leader? Sorry but 19 is not old enough to be effective to me.... I definitely would not be going to him.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Opera: As another Christian on this site I would tell you that I would go ahead and accept treatment! 

I like you believe if god didn't want us to access treatments at hospitals then he would not have let us work out the science behind it and would have left us in the dark. I believe that medical experimentalists find cures to problems like yours because god gives them subjects/patients to treat and find the answers to these issues.

I also think life is for learning and if we were not to do any of the above we'd never learn and develop as people.

If this will help you and fulfill your life as a women & a wife I would go ahead  
Make the decision that is right for you 
xxx


----------



## opera_lady24

Thank you ladies for all the encouragement and kind words. For the most part, if I talked to most of the women in my church, I don't think they'd have anything negative to say. I go to a very inclusive, genuine church that doesn't try to shut out all the negatives in the world but rather aims to do good in the community by serving the under-resourced and providing a safe place for people to feel welcome. That being said, there will always be those two or three people who sit on moral high horses who really don't know what the heck they're talking about. And in all honesty, I have seen God heal women miraculously who were specifically told by doctors they would never have children. For instance, this one amazing preacher (woman - my church is all for women in ministry b/c Jesus was a big fan of women in leadership) had a uterus the size of an infant's and only one ovary. She was specifically told that she would never have children, that not even surgery could fix her body. Yet God healed her and she's the mother of five children and sixteen grandchildren. But I wasn't ever specifically told by doctors that I can't have children. I've learned that I'll probably need medical aid but the chance of pregnancy has never been an impossibility for me. I ovulate rarely on my own but apparently my uterus and other features are in good shape. When we went to see the FS, she was confident that with clomid, my chances would definitely go back up to the 20% I should be at normally. I'm a little overweight but my overall health, cholesterol, blood pressure, thyroid, etc. are all really good. I believe in God's miracles and I believe He can miraculously heal me but what I do know is that I'm supposed to have children and no matter how they come about, I'll still look at them as my little miracles. 

DH did finally jump on board. I'm glad it didn't take him too long. He's actually teaching at his men's group tonight on medical treatment vs. miraculous healing. Should be pretty awesome for him. He wants to pay down a couple of debts we have first (which I'm not opposed to b/c they'll be paid off by the end of the month) but then we'll get to it hopefully by the end of January. 

I hope I didn't make you feel uncomfortable GP. I totally respect your beliefs and admire your willingness to be so honest. If more Christians were like that this world would be a much better place. I will also say that my church doesn't advocate not seeing doctors if you're ill or even if you believe you've been healed b/c the proof is in the science. Like I said, we keep it real lol! Onto a completely different point....did AF show yet???!!!

Okay...I gotta head to work. Hope y'all have an awesome day today!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm not uncomfortable at all. :)

I'm just glad y'all will see doctors when you're ill. I don't judge Christians, but I do judge the people who let their kids die because they wanted to "pray the cancer away". Should be second degree murder, methinks.

I can't imagine a god that wouldn't want more followers/worshippers. That's what you'd be doing if you have kids, so I guess you're serving him by doing it.

I think it's super awesome that your church is accepting of women in leadership roles. One of the bigger things that drove me away from church when I was young was the way they looked down on women and refused to accept LGBT individuals. I can only be told I'm going to hell so many times because I think Susie sitting next to me in Sunday School is cute. :haha:


AF never did show! I'll give it four more days, then call my doc for Provera.


----------



## opera_lady24

OOOOHHHH GP lots and lots of :dust: to you!!!!! That's SOOO exciting!!!! Please keep us updated!!!!!!!!

Yeah, there's this notion amongst some "Christian" individuals that LGBT individuals have greater sin or something like that. That honestly disgusts me. And no one but God has the right to tell anyone they're going to hell because it's honestly not up to any of us. Sigh. I could go on forever about that so I'll stop right here lol! And yes...I also agree with you that parents who let their children die b/c they think doctors are evil should rot in jail for neglect and abuse...

Okay....gotta run....weird to leave it like that but DH tells me he has a surprise for me...


----------



## GingerPanda

Not exciting. Frustrating. :haha:

The Clomid didn't work, remember? So I didn't ovulate, and there's no way I'm preggo. The Provera I'm getting if she doesn't show in a few days is a drug that will bring AF. But it'll probably take more than two weeks to work.

Then I get 100mg Clomid pills to take CD3-7 after AF starts. :thumbup:

Hopefully the doubled dosage will work and make me ovulate!


----------



## opera_lady24

I'm sorry GP I must have missed that somewhere. That is frustrating. And I understand...I'm not under the influence of any meds right now and AF still hasn't shown her ugly face yet and I'm not preggo either. The female body can be so infuriating sometimes!

Also, I've taken provera before and with my dosage, I took it for 10 days and AF showed up typically no later than three days after that. Sometimes she'd show up the first day after not taking the pill. For me, it didn't have any other side effects, although it was fun to see my chart spike and make FF think I O'd lol! Have you used it before?


----------



## wantanerd

alright ladies as someone who was on clomid for 4 cycles, clomid helps mature your eggs. It doesn't necessarily make you ovulate. Thats where the HCG shot comes in. That DOES make you ovulate within 36 hours of taking it. And the 4 months I took it, two weeks afterwords periods were right on schedule until I got pregnant with Letrozole (femara which is the step up from clomid. I HIGHLY recommend it. NO SIDE EFFECTS!!!! It is more expensive 50-70$ but as my husband says its worth it to not deal with the bitch that I was while on clomid.) In fact I have another FS referral in the works to try for #2. So if clomid doesn't work, try the next step! 4 months of the treatment got me my wonderful son!


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey wantanerd! So nice to hear from you! And thank you for your input. The FS I saw did recommend immediately starting me on clomid and brevelle (sp?). It was just a little bit overwhelming and slightly more aggressive than I'd like to be just yet so I'll start with Clomid and provera. If I'm going to survive this process, I need it to be on my terms. I'm already moody with all my hormones in the mess they are so I doubt clomid will make me much worse. GL for #2!!!! Your story is so inspiring and thanks for coming back and checking in!


----------



## JenzyKY

Ginger, luckily at least in the NICU we can make the parents go against their religious beliefs if it is life or death for the baby. For instance, a Jehovah's Witness refuses blood but a court order makes them consent to it.


----------



## Lionchild

Opera, I'm sorry I was absent during your difficult time. I only had a couple of minutes to read BnB over the past few days (work has been crazy!). I was trying to quickly respond the other day when you posted all of your feelings about medical intervention, but I got interrupted in the middle of my response, and it never got sent.

I'm so glad DH is ready to try Clomid! :happydance: It sounds like a good first step toward your BFP (hopefully the only step you'll need!). I hope it gives your body the little push it needs to O. GP was told she doesn't O on her own, and it helped her to get pregnant the very first cycle on it. After that, I was a believer in it. Btw, I am sending my positive thoughts that this next stronger round will work again, GP :thumbup:! :dust: I too am about to jump aboard the Clomid train after almost 2 years of trying to avoid intervention. It's such an inexpensive and relatively easy thing to try as an initial step (depending on your particular circumstances of course). Why not? 

Thanks for the info about Femara, wantanerd. I'll keep it in mind and ask the doctor about it if it comes to it.

Ok ladies still waiting for #1 (and anyone trying for a second as well), let's get out there and make some babies!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

opera_lady24 said:


> I'm sorry GP I must have missed that somewhere. That is frustrating. And I understand...I'm not under the influence of any meds right now and AF still hasn't shown her ugly face yet and I'm not preggo either. The female body can be so infuriating sometimes!
> 
> Also, I've taken provera before and with my dosage, I took it for 10 days and AF showed up typically no later than three days after that. Sometimes she'd show up the first day after not taking the pill. For me, it didn't have any other side effects, although it was fun to see my chart spike and make FF think I O'd lol! Have you used it before?

I have used it before. Every time, I take it for ten days, then AF shows two weeks after the last pill. It suuuucks waiting so long.


Clomid did make me ovulate the first time. Dr Internet says taking it CD3-7 causes more eggs to mature, and CD5-9 makes the eggs you're already maturing mature faster. My doctor won't prescribe Femara because it's a drug for breast cancer, not fertility. He said if I get referred to the FS, I could talk about it with them. I've never had a trigger shot, though. I will ask about that!


----------



## wantanerd

you could try prometrium which is another progesterone supplament. provera took a little longer and I have gotten prometrium at 10 and 20mg doses as well.


----------



## wantanerd

This is what makes the journey worth it no matter how long we are on it


----------



## opera_lady24

Doyle is just SO cute!

Well, I just called my doctor to get a prescription for Provera. DH was like...."I don't care what bills we have to pay, you get your cycles on track!" lol! So I'll at least be winning half the battle sooner than later. Hopefully I can start clomid in January. It's so frustrating sometimes b/c I want to start it now (I've only waited 2 years for this!) but January is only half a month away. Starting clomid might only be a month away so I just gotta hang on a tad longer...

GP...what days did you take clomid? I'm guessing that my eggs begin to mature on their own b/c my ovaries are covered in cysts but never fully make it to full growth. I guess that would mean I should take my rounds on the later days. I also guess my doctor will have better advice than my guessing too though lol! 

How is everyone else doing? Wantanerd have you seen a FS yet for TTC #2?


----------



## wantanerd

the referral was filled out wrong the first time so I am hoping by friday I get the okay and find out which FS I can see (there are only two I think in Montgomery). What sucks is my period came this week so it would have been awesome to have seen one. My periods are in no ways regular for a normal person but for me, I have had it six times since march which is a personal record for me not being on anything. I am hoping the doctor will only test my thyroid and my testosterone levels( both were off pre doyle) and then give me some progesterone, get a cycle started and see if what worked with doyle works this time. 

Opera, when you take clomid and if you do the ov strips you need to wait a few days after day 12 to start testing, clomid can give false positives on ov strips. When I was on letrozole, days 3-7 worked for me. With clomid also try to take it at the exact same time every day and it can cause mood swings when taken in higher doses. I don't recommend going over 150mg... it caused even bigger cysts on my ovaries and made me totally psycho. I really hope 100mg works well for you, I had less problems on that dose but still didn't ovulate. I wasn't a success on clomid but the first time my SIL took it, she was pregnant with twins. So it definitely works! I hope you don't have to wait too many cycles! 
I am glad this thread is still here!


----------



## Frustrated42

Yes wantanerd I'm so happy this thread is here. I start on 50mg of clomid days 3-7 as soon as af shows. If she doesn't show then I'm taking provera. I'm really hoping that it works for me and this is as far as I have to go and I hope it works for you to opera.


----------



## GingerPanda

Opera, they'll probably start you on 50mg. I take mine before bed on CD3-7 because I do not ovulate (and thus rarely have cysts, like I've only ever had one in my life years ago).

Your doctor might have you take it CD5-9, I don't know. 5-9 is supposed to help already developing eggs develop more. Mine at 3-7 makes me develop eggs at all. I'll be on 100mg this time.

I haven't noticed any side-effects other than some slight food aversions. I don't know if that's because I take it before bed and thus sleep through the worst of it... Or if I just don't get any effects at 50mg. I'll see if it's different at 100mg.

Getting sadder as the new year approaches. I should be getting ready to have a baby the first week of February. :(


----------



## opera_lady24

I have my fx'd for you on the new dosage GP. I'm sorry to hear that you'd be so close to holding that little one not too far from now. Keep you head up and keep pushing forward. It's a good sign that the lower dosage originally worked for you so maybe you won't have to wait much longer for your sticky bean. Out of curiosity, has the FS ever checked your blood type? Apparently if you have a negative blood type (like me) your body forms antibodies specifically geared toward killing fertilized eggs, but this only happens after a first pregnancy. There's apparently a shot they can give you to prevent that from happening if that does, in fact, apply to you. I never imagined that blood type had anything to do with it or that I'd learn so much from one trip to the FS. I don't want to frighten you or give you one more thing to worry about, just something to be aware of in case you didn't know. :hug:

Wantanerd...I'd be so frustrated that I missed the chance to start fertility treatment after getting AF on my own. It's good to hear that your body is doing more of what it should on its own though! I thought my body was beginning to do that but now I'm not so sure.

Well, I just started provera today so 9ish more days til AF shows and then maybe I can get this show on the road!

I hope everyone else is having a good start to their week! 

Also, I'm glad this thread is still here too! It's amazing to see how many people have success stories after so many months/years. I'm confident we will all get our chance soon!


----------



## GingerPanda

I've never been to a FS. I'm still seeing my regular OB/GYN. :)

You're talking about RH factor. My mom's mom had it. My mother was the oldest, so she was unaffected, and one of her sisters had a negative blood type and was unaffected. Her other sister and two brothers all have varying degrees of deafness and/or mental problems. My other aunt has no mental problems, but she is completely deaf.

So it doesn't always outright kill growing babies, but it does attack them.

Luckily, my blood type is B+, so I don't have to worry about it. :thumbup:


As of right now, my loss is just one of those things. My tests took longer to get dark than they should've. The test line didn't get as dark as the control until 27DPO, when that seems to happen for most women 14-16 DPO. I think it was just a genetic issue, and when it came time for the baby to switch over to the placenta, it just didn't make it.

Neither of my sisters ever had any pregnancy losses, but both my mom and hub's mom suffered one miscarriage each (my mom was about 12 weeks along with hers). In MIL's case, it was her first pregnancy. For my mom, it was her second.


----------



## opera_lady24

Well, I'd like to share a bit of Christmas cheer (or holiday or Festivus lol). I've been feeling pretty overwhelmed with all the holiday planning this year, from Thanksgiving, my husband's 30th bday party (which was the same week as Thanksgiving...I should really give his mom a hard time about that), and now all the freaking Xmas (X is Greek for Christ for all of those who were accusing me of "X-ing" out Jesus) parties with all their white elephants and forced fun, etc., etc. It was beginning to look a lot like Commercialized Christmas...This morning was no exception and I was feeling pretty down about it all b/c the same people who would judge us for spending money on fertility treatment also will judge us for saying no to a party b/c we don't have the time or the money to buy all these gifts (funny how that works).

Anyway, I got to work, which right now is nannying a 1-yr-old boy, and watching him fall asleep in my arms made all my holiday blues fly out the window. I imagine that's exactly how Mary felt when Jesus fell asleep in her arms after struggling to find a decent place to give birth, or for that matter, I imagine that's how every mother who has ever lived feels when life gets rough. The only thing that matters is the tiny babe sleeping in your arms, or if you're like me, the hope of that. 

So if the holiday season has you feeling like you just got punched in the gut, just remember the simple joys life brings. "Every good and perfect gift is from above." - James 1:17.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, I hate the holidays, because my family tries really hard to guilt and pressure me into driving 7 hours (one way, IF there's no weather traffic) to spend one night with them. Plus it's cold, and people screech at me for saying "Happy Holidays" (because Sarah Palin and Bill O'Reilly won't shut up about their fictional "War on Christmas").

I'm about to just start wishing people a "Happy Winter Solstice, may the Goddess shine upon you". It's not like they'd be any more angry. :haha:

Or I could just re-enact Collins in RENT. "MERRY CHRISTMAS, BITCHES!"


Glad you found a way to relieve the stress and blues, Opera!


----------



## wantanerd

Ginger, 
I wish you were coming with me to the FL capitol on Saturday to see the Festivus Pole and the Flying Spaghetti Monster exhibit! We would have fun! 

Good News: Fertility referral was approved and I have an Appt Jan 2nd
Bad News: It's 90 minutes away and the Dr only comes to my town a couple times a month. Not that I saw the dr much at the first fertility place but I have to see how it works here. 

This is kind of a why not effort. Hubby is leaving the military sometime before April so my trying to get into a fertility clinic is just to see if we can try a couple months of what worked with having my son again on the military's dime. I don't want to go through testing of me and hubby again. I want only two things tested to see if I need meds adjusted before we try a couple of months. So I am really hoping I don't have to drive 90 minutes all the time and the treatment can be carried out in my town. 
I also hope they won't try to test me again. It's a way they make money since they know the govt will pay. So I am hoping for an understanding dr/ nurse that understands. Otherwise we have to wait to see what hubby's new insurance will be and what it covers.


----------



## GingerPanda

FLYING SPAGHETTI MONSTER EXHIBIT!

I am so there! :rofl:

Wow, that sounds like so much fun. If I tried to host something like that here in Kentucky, they would probably shoot me with their "hun'n' ra'fles" ("hunting rifles", for those of us that speak fucking English).


----------



## wantanerd

I am with you, I am in AL right now. the FSM would not fly here either!


----------



## JenzyKY

Oooh! I love Rent. 

What is this Flying Spaghetti Monster exhibit??


----------



## wantanerd

When the kansas board of education was considering inclusion of creationism/intelligent design at the exclusion of the theory of evolution, a letter was written petitioning them for the inclusion of a deity invented entirely by one dude. His argument was that his beliefs were just as valid as those held by believers of intelligent design due to the lack of scientific rigor applied to both.

so he created the flying spaghetti monster and someone put one on display next to the Festivus pole and the manger at the state capitol in FL. 
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/6/6e/Touched_by_His_Noodly_Appendage.jpg/330px-Touched_by_His_Noodly_Appendage.jpg
here is his noodliness (may his noodly appendage touch us all, ramen)


----------



## JenzyKY

Bahahaha.


----------



## GingerPanda

Here's the letter:

https://www.venganza.org/about/open-letter/


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies,

I had to update with my exciting news!! I think baby has been having a wiggle and I felt some flutters and slight wibbley feelings when I was sat very quiet and still at work today!! Can't be sure at this stage but its was like nothgin I felt before!! So exciting, how is everyone? xx


----------



## Stinas

bumble - awww!!! You will start to feel it more and more. They still stay faint for a while. My doc said that they won't get stronger for a couple more weeks. I asked because I feel like mine are still light. Oddly enough, I feel them more during the day than night.


----------



## GingerPanda

Awwwww! So sweet! :cloud9:


----------



## JenzyKY

Aw bumblebee! I felt like someone was lightly touching me from the inside.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

its so strange but a wonderful feeling I can relax a little bit more now  :dance: xx


----------



## opera_lady24

Wantanerd! Hahahahahaha! I'd never seen that before. HILARIOUS!

GP...if you wished me a "Happy Winter Solstice, may the Goddess shine her light upon you" in person, it would make my day.

Bumblebee! That's so sweet! May you be blessed with many, many more of those wonderful little wiggles and kicks in the months to come!

So, I have three more days of Provera. I'm thinking super positive. I just have this strange gut feeling that I'm going to have a textbook perfect cycle and find out I'm pregnant on January 23rd. I know, I'm totally nuts lol! But hey, it could totally happen. And if it doesn't...oh well....try, try again. Teehee.

Christmas blues are getting better...one side of the family is totally guilting us for saying "no" to their party but they'll get over themselves. I'm really looking forward to tomorrow...singing in the band (contemporary band) at church all day. It's a really nice day for those serving b/c they give us food (b/c my church has four candlelight services and people need to eat yo) and everyone has this awesome gift for leaving their issues at the door for a day and just loving on each other. It's a long day but it's also really peaceful. If I had to pick just one "thing" to do or go to for Christmas, it would totally be that. 

If I don't get to check in on Christmas day, I hope everyone has a nice holiday, regardless of what you celebrate...be it Festivus, the winter solstice, Kwanza, the flying spaghetti monster hoedown, Christmas, a second Chanukah b/c you wanted a "Chanukah bush" or whatever. I just hope y'all have an awesome next few days. :)

Love ya ladies. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Happy Holidays to everyone!

:hugs:



I'm celebrating Presentmas, myself. :haha:


----------



## Frustrated42

I want to wish everyone a Happy Holidays! 

Af has arrived today so I will start my first round of clomid on Wednesday Christmas Day! I have an HSG scheduled for the 30th of December as well. So I have my fx'd that this is the cycle for us! DH is very optimistic that this will be it. 
Opera it could happen that you have a textbook cycle and get that BFP is January. I will definitely keep my fx'd for you.


----------



## GingerPanda

Frustrated, good luck! :D

Opera, I hope you do have that textbook cycle and BFP!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Opera & frustrated good luck.

As for us we're spending this Christmas with my in laws away from town  can't wait we're going to be driving down soon xx


----------



## wantanerd

This is the period that will never end! Over two weeks and still going strong! But oh well having a period is better than not having one and I will still ask the FS for period inducers and all the fun meds to try in Jan/Early Feb. I am super nervous since I need to convince the doctor we need to go quickly with treatment and skip most of the tests. 
I want to wish everyone lots of baby dust and good luck in the new year conceiving! May 2014 be filled with pregnancies and babies!


----------



## opera_lady24

GL Frustrated!!!! I hope the clomid does wonders for you this cycle. Also, I haven't had an HSG done yet but when I was speaking to an ob/gyn about getting one a while back, he said HSG's tend to make a woman more fertile for 3-4 months afterwards. No idea why that is but I'll take anything that helps so I hope that's the case for you!!!!

I hope everyone else is doing marvelously! Love ya ladies!


----------



## GingerPanda

Wantanerd, ugh! Two week long period? That sucks!

I'm still trying to get mine to show. AF is very very late, and the Provera still hasn't kicked in. :dohh:


----------



## opera_lady24

Wow wantanerd! We posted at almost the same time! GL with the doctor. Maybe he'll be understanding b/c you've already done this once. FX'd that you can just get on with it. I've changed doctors so many times (just b/c of moving all over the place) that I totally understand not wanting all the tests. For one, they're expensive, for two, my veins like to hide so I end up looking like a serious druggie afterwards and for three, they just waste so much time when you already know what your body does and does not do. I hope the terrible AF goes away for you soon! I've only had one like that in my life and that was when I started BC before I was married b/c AF hadn't shown up in three months. Either way, two weeks is just WAY to long in my opinion.


----------



## opera_lady24

Wow, we all decided to get on BnB at the same time! GP...I hope the provera kicks in soon!!!! Out of curiosity, have you tested recently? Sometimes provera doesn't work if you are, in fact, preggo. How many days have you been off it now? I just took my last dose so I'm hoping it kicks in sooner than later. I just want to get on with life. I honestly hope AF shows up soon for you GP (if you're not preggo). That would drive me nuts.


----------



## GingerPanda

AF is 16 days late. I took a pregnancy test the day it was due, and about a week after it was due. BFNs.

I can't be pregnant. But if for some unholy reason I was, the Provera would cause a miscarriage.


----------



## wantanerd

Yeah period from hell is still going strong! Hoping it will be done before thursday appt with FS. I want to request provera, wait a week after period stops and then try to get the cycle going. Everything is so up in the air right now! Hoping the next month, I will know whats going on job wise with hubby, when and if we are moving (god I hope, I so don't want to be AL without the military) and hoping we get back close to the home town in FL. Also need to hope whatever hubby's job is, their health insurance is top notch! I just need one thing to right next month!


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi ladies
Went for my HSG this morning and everything looks good. Had my day 3 lab work done as well and my fs says that all looks good as well. Finished clomid yesterday so we are hoping for a BFP this cycle. The fs wants DH to go have 3 SA's done and then we go back and see her again. I won't go back until the second week of February. I'm keeping positive that this cycle will be it.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi ladies sorry been missing for a week we're on holiday at my in laws this week so difficult to get online or get phone signal out here haha xx


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey Ladies!

GP I'm so sorry this cycle has sucked for you. What did your doc have to say about it?

Wantanerd my FX'd are crossed for you that everything works out the way you'd like it to and that AF goes away!

Frustrated: GL!!!! Lots and lots of :dust: to you!!!!!!!

Well...AF FINALLY showed yesterday. She's not being my friend right now either. Oh well. I'm just glad I can start over with a fresh cycle. Still holding out for my Jan 23rd BFP (I'll be on CD 28 that day) I dunno why, but I just have a good feeling about this month. And you know what, I have a good feeling about 2014 too, so if I don't get pregnant in January that's totally okay.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hoping you feel better, Wantanerd, and that AF has gotten back in line!

Frustrated, good news on the HSG! Has hubs had a SA before?

Opera, glad you're feeling positive!

AF finally showed up for me too! Today is CD5. The 100mg of Clomid is making me break out baaaad. It's also making me moody, but it's totally worth it if it works! My CD20 progesterone blood draw is on January 14th. I'm hoping it shows good post-ovulation numbers!


----------



## Frustrated42

DH has had a SA a couple years ago and everything was normal. I'm hoping that it still is and we can get that BFP. 
Glad you are having a good feeling about 2014 opera.


----------



## Frustrated42

Happy New Year Ladies!!


----------



## wantanerd

Fertility specialist gave me the go ahead to start immediately! Blood work tomorrow and I already have the prescriptions for prometrium, letrozole and the HCG shot. The only difference is I have to monitor with ovulation tests which never really worked on me so we will see but here's hoping we get lucky on the first shot.


----------



## Frustrated42

That's awesome wantanerd! So happy they have you the go ahead and you didn't have to go through all the testing again. Hopefully we both catch that egg this cycle and can be bump buddies!


----------



## Stinas

Happy New Year ladies!! New year, tons of new BFP's!!!

Want - Good luck!!!


----------



## Lionchild

I'm trying to catch up on this thread after being absent due to family visits and the holidays. It sounds like 2014 is going to be an exciting year! I'm sure I'll forget things because there is much to comment on, but I'll have a go at it.

Bumblebee- Congrats on feeling the baby move!! I can't wait to experience that some day soon!

Frustrated, Good luck with your Clomid cycle! I should be starting Clomid in February, so there may be several of us on here on Clomid. I it gets you your BFP ASAP!

Wantanerd- Welcome back to TTC! Lots of baby dust to you on your try for #2! I hope it happens quickly for you!

Opera- I'm loving your PMA!

I wish everyone a wonderful New Year!!! Let's get us some more BFPs!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## opera_lady24

Well AF was a normal 5 days...only really bad on the first day. Now I can get back to BDing. This month, I'm promising myself I'm going to relax, have fun, and enjoy my relationship with my hubby. Haven't been taking temps, which has been interestingly really stress relieving. I might take one this week and one post CD14. We'll see.

@Lionchild....welcome back and good luck with Clomid!

@wantanerd....yay!!!! I hope we can be bump buddies too! How awesome would it be if everyone on this thread still trying got pregnant within the next three months??!!!

@Stinas....so good to hear from you!!!! Have you found out the babies' genders yet?

@everyone....happy New Year! :dust: to everyone and happy :sex: !!!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Opera - We are having a girl and a boy!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Congrats Stinas!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww, congrats, Stinas! That's great! :cloud9:

So glad they're not making you wait and have more tests, Wantanerd!


AFM, I had a big temp drop this morning that I would be excited about if I had gotten any positive OPKs before it. As it is, I'm preparing myself to be told I had another annovulatory cycle on Clomid.


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey Ladies

Stinas!!! That's so awesome! I know your signature has the "team boy/girl" but I wasn't sure if that's just what you were hoping for or if that's what you're having. In any case, congrats! Boy/girl twins are SO AWESOME!

GP I'm sorry you're having such a frustrating time already. Maybe your body is just acting differently this cycle? I'm holding out hope for you...it would be awesome if we could be bump buddies! Sometimes OPK's can be tricky. I don't think her website is up any longer but the lady who wrote peeonastick.com said that sometimes the LH surge can happen say at 2pm and if you test at say 5pm then there's a chance your OPK will read negative. That's how finicky they can be. Considering that an egg can only survive for 24 hours, I wouldn't lose hope just yet if I were you. As long as you dtd around the time the clomid should have made you O, than there's more than a good chance. Maybe just try to relax now and enjoy life for a week or so? 

I'm not entirely sure what my body is doing because I decided not to temp. I've taken one since coming off provera just to see where my temps were at (I'm slightly warmer than usual these last two months) and I'm planning on taking one probably this week to see if they've gone up. If there's a good sign of anything, normally I would have spotted by now in my cycle and that has never led to anything positive so I'm holding out hope that this cycle is performing the way it should. We shall see. Also, I had a very slight pinching feeling in my right ovary last night...maybe O? I guess I'll find out if my weird premonition was actually a premonition if I get a bfp on the 23rd lol!

Well, gotta run but I hope everyone else is doing all right. Wantanerd have you started ttc for #2 yet? Maybe all three of us (GP, you, and me) could be bump buddies! Regardless, I'm just excited to have you back in the game with us!


----------



## wantanerd

got off provera yesterday spotting today and then lots of blood work and then letrozole days 5-9. They want me to use the ov strips afterwards but who knows if they will work. I will take ov strips over a vaginal ultrasound every other day any day of the week. Good luck ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lionchild

I hope you have exciting news to report come the 23rd, Opera!! :dust:

wantanerd, I hope the strips work for you and help you get that BFP, asap!! :dust:

I'm starting my first round of Clomid tomorrow! Hoping to have beginner's luck!


----------



## Frustrated42

Hey ladies! Everyone seems to be moving along. First round of clomid pushed up O about a week if my positive opk was correct. That puts me at 5 dpo. Not testing until15 dpo so ten more days to go.


----------



## opera_lady24

Oooh! GL Frustrated and Lionchild! This is crazy but I really think 2014 is going to be our year! I love the go-getter spirit everyone has right now!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, everyone! My chart shows ovulation later than my big drop. Today is supposedly 5dpo. I get my test results back today, so I hope they're good! Otherwise, my dream of getting pregnant before February 8th is over.


----------



## Stinas

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Frustrated and Ginger are cycle buddies! I'm so hoping you each get your BFPs this month!!! Then, I hope I'm right behind you in a couple of weeks. Then, we can become spokespeople for Clomid. :thumbup:

I really think we'll have some more things to celebrate on this thread very soon!


----------



## GingerPanda

My progesterone was 12.4! I ovulated! :happydance:


----------



## Frustrated42

That's awesome GP hopefully that there is a bean snuggling in there for the long haul!


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm so excited for everyone who is starting treatments! Ginger I saw your journal and squealed with happiness! Yay!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ooooh GP how exciting!! Fingers crossed you've got a little bean in there now then  xxxx


----------



## wantanerd

Af arrived yesterday and man is she a beast! I am still cramping, going through super tampons like crazy and bled all over two pairs of pj pants. I am only used to one day of insane cramping but this is crazy. My mom told me it's my body finally doing the right thing. All my periods I had naturally last year were pain free. So I have to hope my mom is right. Blood work and ultrasound in the morning. I start letrozole on Sunday (5-9) and take it from there. I don't expect to Ov until after day 15 but we will see.
My dr told me something interesting about ovulation sticks. 1st the cheapest ones are the best and they want to see me when any sign of a line comes up. They also want me to test at night. They said by the time you get a truly positive test you most likely missed the ovulation. So here's hoping they work. The last time I used test strips, they didn't show anything until an hour later and then it had two bright lines. 
Meds are all bought, my numbing cream for bloodwork was he'll to find in this town but I succeeded. 
Baby dust to all you ladies! Hoping we become bump buddies by this time next month!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, WaN! :happydance:

Let's go, October babies!


----------



## Lionchild

Hope the cramps have gotten better, wantanerd.

Yes, let's go, October babies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kariemo

That's awesome GP


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm feeling pretty positive about this cycle. It just feels like something's going on in there!


----------



## wantanerd

Break an Egg GP! 

started letrozole last night. now the hope is hubby isn't away on a job interview when I am ovulating!


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo! I hope he's home!


----------



## opera_lady24

Yay GP!!!! So excited that you O'd!!!!! Wantanerd GL with the treatments and I'm sending lots of good vibes your way that hubby will be home when you O!

It's still just a waiting game for me but if my weird hunch is right about this Thursday then that's the possibility of what, 4 October babies???!!! Did I miss anyone? I can't believe we're all on the same cycle lol!

I don't feel any different than normal other than I had some slight pinching/cramping (more like a pinching in my ovaries feeling) and this morning the DJs on the car radio said that the Jamaican bobsled team qualified for the Olympics and it made me ball for about three blocks lol!

Really not sure if I O'd but I'm still holding out hope. :)

Let's keep up the positivity!!!


----------



## Lionchild

*CONGRATS, GINGERPANDA!!!!*

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## GingerPanda

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/test_zps4f18ef32.jpg

:happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## Frustrated42

Huge congrats GP!! 

Afm just waiting to see if af is late. Testing Saturday if she doesn't show by then!


----------



## JenzyKY

Like I said on your journal congrats GP!!!!! That's an awesome line! I bet a frer would be awesome!


----------



## GingerPanda

I did just finish taking a FRER with mid-day sample! It's on my journal!


----------



## JenzyKY

Just saw it!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay GP!!! So excited for you!!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats GP!


----------



## opera_lady24

AAAHHHH!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GP = :bfp: GP = :bfp: WOOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Congratulations again GP on your :bfp: exciting news!! Another baby to add to the group eeeeehhhh so excited for you feel free to pm me anytime I'm no expert but fun times lay ahead for you xxxx


----------



## Stinas

Gp - congrats!!! Yay!!!


----------



## opera_lady24

So, no news for me. I kinda figured that. I guess I'm not very good at hunches. But DH and I have an appointment with a FS next Thursday so hopefully I can get started on clomid this next cycle. Yay for clomid babies!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Clomid babies are awesome! Has your hub had a SA? I forgot.


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi ladies just quick update. I have made it to 14 dpo if my opk was right with no af. Really scared to test I think I'm going to wait until Sunday and then I know af is late. I agree opera yay for clomid babies!


----------



## Frustrated42

Good Morning Ladies. I broke down and tested with a cheapy this morning!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1686.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GingerPanda

AAAAH, CONGRATS! :happydance:


----------



## Lionchild

That is a blazing positive!!! :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: Huge congrats!!!! 

I really hope I can get us a third Clomid baby this month! 2014 is lucky so far!


----------



## Frustrated42

2014 has been an amazing year. Took an frer to confirm this afternoon and the line showed up almost instantly. So excited! All I want is for this baby to stick.


----------



## GingerPanda

When are you due? I'm due October 2nd.


----------



## Frustrated42

October 4 is my due date according to countdowntopregnancy using my ovulation date.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Aw great news frustrated!!! So happy for you!! 

Come on 2014! Bring on those BFPs!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats Frustrated!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats frustrated! I took an ovulation test last night and two lines showed up! I doubt I am ovulating... NEVER have I had something happen this early (today is day 13) but I am waiting for hubby to get home to watch the little one while I go get blood work and an ultrasound to see whats going on. It would be awesome if I were triggered today though, its hubby's 29th birthday!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Frustrated!! OMG Congratulations hun!! God theres loads of us now this is a lcuky little thread!!


----------



## Frustrated42

Yes it is a lucky thread. I'm so excited and I told my parents yesterday. I was on FaceTime with my mom and I showed her the positive test and she freaked out. My dad called me from work worried something was wrong because I texted him and told him to call me when he got a chance and when I told him he just kept saying that's perfect. It was so funny he is so excited to be a grampy again.


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, WaN! I hope you get good news! :dust:


----------



## Lionchild

Good luck, wantanerd! Happy birthday to your hubby!


----------



## wantanerd

No ovulation for me yet =(. Ov Strips don't work on me. Next appt is on Friday. Hoping to get triggered on sunday or monday and right now hubby will be home those days!


----------



## GingerPanda

That'll be great timing, then!


----------



## opera_lady24

Oh my goodness Frustrated Congrats!!!!!! YAY!!! 2014 and October babies are AWESOME!!!! I'll add the flashy :bfp: sign next to your name!!!!! We officially made it to 10 BFPs!!!!

So the appointment went well....other than the doctor tried to talk me out of Clomid, prescribed me prometrium (instead of provera) which I'm happy about other than I can't afford it until my stupid insurance through the stupid ACA comes through (it should have showed up a month ago) and prescribed my first round of clomid which she promptly cancelled before I had the chance to pick it up b/c she wants to "talk" with me so I had to make a second appointment which is now tomorrow (Thursday). SIGH! Okay rant over. I just wish I could get on with it already. Sheesh! I'm starting grad school next fall and I don't want to be due during finals week! Ok, rant now really over. 

GL Wantanerd! I hope it all works out for you!!!! Yay for positivity! Yay for lucky threads! Yay for 2014!!!! Yay for the new Mommas-to-be!!!! Yay! (All said while jumping up and down).


----------



## GingerPanda

What the heck is her deal? I hope your doc gives you the Clomid! Why was she trying to talk you out of it?


----------



## Lionchild

I say demand that Clomid, Opera! You are a perfect candidate for it! My doc didn't think I needed it (I may not because I O regularly). Still, I told her I wanted to try it (just once before seeing RE), and she listened. I hope yours does the same because I really think it could improve your chances of getting a BFP. Good luck at your, appt!

wantanerd, have you O'd yet?

AF is due Friday or Saturday. I'll test Sunday if she doesn't show. I'm not feeling particularly confident about this cycle. I was more positive earlier in the cycle, but now I'm sort of expecting the usual (AF right after I get a BFN). We did have a very good BD schedule though. Oh yeah, this is the positivity thread, so I guess I'll leave with "I'm still in it!"


----------



## wantanerd

Clomid is usually the first step, I had 6 rounds, was a raging bitch and it caused even more cysts on my ovaries. Yes it's cheap but sometimes the side effects outweigh it. See what she proposes. Letrozole which is what I am on, I have never had a problem with. 
But I would try clomid first to see if you ovulate on that alone, if not, maybe add the HCG shot with makes you ovulate and clomid is there to help grow your follicles. 

As for me.... Day 24 will be friday and maybe I will get triggered. DH will be gone from Sunday afternoon-Monday night for his job interview so lets hope I get triggered on friday or saturday. I am hoping Friday, if it was saturday I have to drive an hour and a half to the open clinic. Follicles have been growing slowly this cycle. Most likely due to the stress of our lives being up in the air, but if the job interview goes well, we might be moving to Virginia for a year which has me less than pleased. It's definitely not the right time to get pregnant but who knows what our insurance will be in when we leave the military and since it was free, we went for it. I know I am asking alot... for my hubby to get a job and to get pregnant. 
But I am on this journey this cycle and all I can hope is if it is meant to be it will be. 
Good Luck Opera! Hope you get more questions answered!


----------



## opera_lady24

GP she was mainly talking about the side effects Wantanerd referenced. I agree with Lionchild though, I really do believe I'm a good candidate for Clomid, and this is after at least 2 years of trying everything else under the sun before one tries fertility drugs. 

I think she was also concerned with my weight, but I know for a fact that my weight has nothing to do with it. Yes, I'm on the heavier side for my height and yes, my symptoms get aggravated when I gain weight, but I've had perfect weight:height ratios in the past and it didn't change a darned thing - I still had unpredictable cycles (I just didn't care then which is regrettable because I wasn't married and certainly wasn't trying to get pregnant while attending college). BCPs made my irregular cycles 20Xs worse as an after-effect, and caused me to gain 20 lbs in two weeks once coming off of them (I know, odd). 

As for right now, I live a healthier lifestyle than most skinny people. I've almost completely cut out pop (soda), my cupboards and fridge have nothing but organic foods in them, I take organic prenatal vitamins that are also four servings of fruits and veggies (which are also a daily part of my diet), I even wash with organic soaps and shampoos. I've supplemented my diet with vitamin D, a vitamin E compound from Arbonne and omega-3s from purified, organic fish oils. Once the weather finally improves, both my husband and I will be riding our bikes to work every day and until then, I chase around a 1-yr-old for a living so I'm not exactly non-active. And every lifestyle change I've made, my husband has too, and he's lost at least 40 lbs thus far when I've only lost about 5 so the PCOS is just screwing with me. 

Sorry, I didn't mean to rant again, I'm just frustrated that I have to explain all this yet again to my doctor. I do have to give her props for wanting to be more thorough though, because she is a new doctor (for me) and she was the first and only doctor I've seen to be so up front and honest about everything. 

Okay I have to run. Thanks for all your support ladies!!!! Sending tons of :dust: to those not "out yet."


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! I was in the old thread && have just recently gotten back on the b&b site. I needed a break. But I'm back and ttc with Femara (letrozole). I'm on CD 10 now, waiting to ov.. I'm glad I found you ladies again, it's time for me to be positive!!


----------



## opera_lady24

Welcome back wantabby! I'll add you to the list! GL for this cycle! This year has proven to be rather lucky so you picked a super good time to return!!! :) :dust:


----------



## wantabby

Thank you Opera!! So you have been confirmed PCOS?? If you have I would ask for Femara. I have take 11 cycles with clomid. I did ovulate, but it dried up my cm and my sex drive. I know this is only my first cycle of Femara, but my cm is alread MUCH better && so is my libido..lol!! It's just a thought.. Clomid may work perfectly for you, it has for many ladies.. when will you start meds?


----------



## GingerPanda

I had some bad cramping and light bleeding last night. Scared me to death. Went in for an emergency scan today, and we saw a tiny flickering heartbeat just fluttering away! :cloud9:

Doctor said the bleeding was from sex, so not to worry. But also that I wasn't allowed to have sex for at least two weeks.
 



Attached Files:







6w1d (meas 5w6d)_cens.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wantanerd

I had that happen to me too GP! Still scared the living daylights out of me!


----------



## wantanerd

Still no trigger shot for me. but the doc says the bloodwork is promising but since I can't drive the hour and a half to their main office on sunday, I may risk ovulating on my own. I have an appointment set for monday and I hope I can hold off ovulating until then. Hubby leaves sunday and is back monday night for his interview. Since this cycle has been screwy, I really would like for him to be home. going to DTD before he leaves as a precaution.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Awwww GP sorry you had to go through that :-( its not nice!
Glad u saw you little one and its heartbeat!! There's nothing more wonderful 

Wantanerd: fingers crossed for u this cycle I think this is deffo a lucky year especially for this thread!! 

As for my little man he's been a naughty bump this week I've gone pop & have a noticeable bump now! But that's not the main reason on 06.02.2014 I went for a 22wk scan as last time they couldn't check his heart properly DF could not make it so I took my daddy to meet his Grandson as I thought it would be nice for him. We got there and the sonographer found him and straight away said he's a cheeky thing he's laid on his tummy again so we can't see his heart. She tilted the bed back and asked me to wiggle my hips to try and move him. Unfortunately he would not budge an inch!! So she sent me for a 'brisk' walk around the hospital with a bar of chocolate hoping that would move him. We want back in and he was on his back! However every time she got him into a good position he moved!! He kept turning his back to her........ I decided he must be telepathic as I begged in my mind for him to sit still so he could be checked!!! He sat still more or less bar wiggling so she could check him & even was double checked for being a boy :haha: I got another pic which when I get on the computer I'll show you its soooo clear. Love my little man!! :cloud9:


----------



## Lionchild

GP, sorry, I've been away from BnB all day. I am so incredibly happy for you!!! :wohoo: A heartbeat!! I know how _extra_ special that is for you. :cloud9: I just know this is Hatchling returned for good! :thumbup:

Sounds like an amazing experience, Bumble! It's so sweet to hear how excited you are.

wantanerd- Hope you can hold of O until Monday! Good Luck!!


----------



## opera_lady24

GP I'm sorry that happened but I'm glad all is okay! 

Bumblebee congrats on the boy!!!! I bet he'll be a handful ;-)

So yeah, I'm now once again playing the waiting game, which I really don't want to be doing any longer, because my doctor refused to prescribe me clomid. Without any of my medical records from the previous year, she looked at my weight, told me I need to work out more (and totally didn't believe me when I said I eat healthier than most people) and said "your body is unhappy and if your body was happy you'd be pregnant." ARRRGGG!!!!!! I wanted to wring her neck. Instead I just broke down in her office. So embarrassing.

I'll be seeing the one actual FS (this doc is an ob/gyn) in town on March 27th, the absolute earliest appointment I could get. I'm so sick of waiting. I was finally ready to start fertility treatment and one doctor is standing in my way. Honestly, I thought this last appointment was her trying to be more thorough by requesting my medical records, which she didn't even bother to ask for!!!! All of my tests were normal except for my egg reserve (which is high) and I am heavy for my height. I have diagnosed PCOS and an ultrasound within the last year to prove it. It just makes me SO mad. I also know for a fact that even if I do lose the amount of weight I should, it won't make a darned difference in my ability to get pregnant because I've struggled with this since I started getting AF at 14-yrs-old. I've never been regular, even at my absolute healthiest weight. GRRRR!!!

Okay sorry for the rant, but I know you all would understand. At this rate, I'm going to be the very last one on this thread to ever get pregnant.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Opera: much love & hugs to you your doctor sounds awful! I would speak to another doctor they are meant to be supportive & help you through these times not make you feel hopeless & upset to the point of crying! I hope you do get some help soon I can't imagine what it must be like xx


----------



## wantanerd

I am sorry about your FS Opera. Maybe see if there's an FS in Denver that takes your insurance? There are a couple FS in Denver that are supposedly the best in the world. I would also go ask your regular OB or doctor even to prescribe clomid. My primary doctor did way before I went to see a specialist. If you are curious to see if it will work for you, go that route. 

I am in the negative as well (even though I shouldn't be complaining since I do have a wonderful son already and there a people on this thread like you, opera waiting for their miracle). 

femara didn't work this month. I don't have a dominant follicle and its day 27. I feel defeated and its more than trying this month. Hubby went to an interview in Virginia today so we are waiting to hear if he got the job and solves our pressing need to get one before April 30th. So the failure of treatment this month is really icing on the cake. 

I am definitely not positive today and I hope I can go back to being positive once again tomorrow. Don't lose hope Opera, you will find a doctor that will prescribe you what you need.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh my goodness! This thread needs a major dose of hugs!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

We are ALL due for miracles, and we will ALL get them!


----------



## Stinas

I am praying it works for everyone! It truly sucks waiting forever watching people that don't really deserve it happen like a piece of cake!
DH & I are actually going out with a couple tonight, we have known him for many years, who are actually struggling themselves. Multiple IVF failures. He reached out to my friends husband, in return told him to call us. I kind of knew something was up over the summer when he commented something to me, but too many nosey people around us, so I didn't really hint back that we were struggling. He told DH that his wife is having a really hard time with it all&#8230;.so I am really happy to help her through the things that my fellow BnBers helped me though. Its always nicer to have a real person in front of you to talk to. 

Opera&#8230;..if they know you need something, why do they keep delaying prescribing you something? grrr!


----------



## wantabby

I think I would find another doctor that was willing to help Opera.. You have waited long enough!!! Are therr other doctors at the office you visit?? 

I'm still waiting on ovulation.. my temps have been a little crazy! But the good news is i already have "fertile" cm (which i never have) & my doc called with my LH & FSH levels from cd 9 and said I was on track for ovulation!! Woo!!


----------



## opera_lady24

Thank you so much everyone! 

Wantanerd, I'm sorry this month didn't work out for you. And please don't ever feel bad for wanting another miracle. Yes, I'd be happy with just one at this point, but I'd like to eventually have four children (two biological, two adopted) so I think every time trying matters just as much as it did the first go. 

I actually saw an ob/gyn. That was probably my first mistake as I should have just gone to the fertility specialist in the first place. There are other doctors at the clinic I go to, and I have considered going to their main fertility doctor (he's also an ob/gyn but handles most of the clinic's infertility patients). The only reason I didn't go to him is because I prefer a female doctor. Probably my second mistake. I should probably just get over my phobia of professional male ob/gyn's / male fs looking down my hooha. Right now it just creeps me out. However, the one FS (different clinic) in town is male so I'm going to have to get over it anyway. Honestly, what possess a man to become a FS??!! (I know, I know). 

I've also considered Denver...it's just a long drive. Probably my third mistake. Denver is much bigger than Fort Collins and therefore more options. Oh well. Live and learn I guess.

It was just so devastating to me. Part of the waiting was totally my fault, but now that I'm finally ready to pursue fertility treatment, to have that door slammed in my face after months of emotional debate with myself and my husband, I just couldn't handle it. The doctor was trying to be sensitive, I just think she was missing a lot of information at the cost of my already struggling heart and it seriously bothers me that she didn't even ask for it. She looked at me and judged and that's just not fair. I mean, I only have about 25 lbs to lose in order to be considered healthy and my BMR/ waist-hip ratio are both within the acceptable range. 

Okay...I'm done ranting. I have an appointment in March with a different doctor. Maybe I can even get one sooner with a doctor in Denver. Maybe I just wasn't meant to work with that particular doctor.


----------



## wantabby

My doctor is a male ob/gyn and he is fabulous!!! I went to a fs, and just felt more comfortable with my gyn..they were planning on doing the same thing.. but I understand some women's phobia of male doctors (gyn area). I just don't have that issue. I worked for an ob/gyn office for about a year, and they see so many ho-has & tata's they just all run together.. & I was the "assistant" in the rooms. They won't touch you unless the nurse is with them..


----------



## wantanerd

my doctor is male but he never does the exams! all the nurses and techs are all female and at a FS, don't expect for the Dr to do anything but talk to you. I got over the fear of a male gyno when I was 21 and in need of birth control and being a server, I had no insurance and had to go to the free clinic in town. 

Unless something miraculous happens and my follice grows by friday, I am out and probably for a few months. DH got a job in VA so we have to rush around like mad (and then I get loaded with the rest of the stuff we need to do to rent our house) until he leaves for VA. So I will most likely not go to a FS until after my 30th b-day in July. Not happy about having to stop but we need to get settled in Va (thankfully its only a year until we can move to FL). 
I'll stay in touch though.


----------



## GingerPanda

I have never had a female doctor. My doc is awesome!


----------



## wantanerd

so today I GOT TRIGGERED! This darn follicle hasn't grown for two + weeks and today was going to be the last appt anyway thanks to us having to move and there it was a 20mm follicle just waiting for the trigger shot!!!!!!!
And this weekend is our 6 year wedding anniversary (today is our 8 year anniversary of our first date). I need lots of positive thoughts! Maybe this will actually work! It is the worst possible time to get pregnant but I don't know when I could get back into seeing a FS until July at the earliest. We have a lot to do in the next month and most of it will fall to me but here's hoping!


----------



## Stinas

Want - Good luck!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, Wantanerd!


It looks like I will be rejoining you all TTC... My scan today gave me a 90% chance of having another miscarriage. :(


----------



## Stinas

Oh no Ginger! Why?!!?


----------



## GingerPanda

No heartbeat after we're pretty sure we saw one last week. Also, measuring 6w1d... I don't know why my doctor says 90%. It's 100% to me. :cry:


----------



## wantabby

Yay wantanerd!!! Get it!! I hope you catch that egg!!! :happydance:

Oh no Ginger!!! I hope not!! What are they planning on doing?? :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Followup scan on Wednesday to confirm, then I'll just wait to miscarry. :(


----------



## opera_lady24

Oh GP I'm SO SORRY!!! I hope you get to keep your little bean and the heartbeat monitor was just off...but worst case, I wish I could just give you a big :hugs: right now! :(

GL wantanerd....sending lots of :dust: your way.


----------



## wantanerd

I am so sorry GP! Maybe (hopefully) they are wrong!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Awww GP! Sorry to hear this as others have said I hope they've got it wrong & that bean is still ok xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, ladies. I hope they're wrong, too, but I'm also not holding my breath. I'm already telling myself it's over. That way Wednesday will either be a confirmation of what I already know or a miracle.


----------



## wantanerd

my friend was told at their scan around 6 weeks, she had a blighted ovum. the next week, there was a strong heartbeat. So doctors can be wrong =)


----------



## Stinas

Ginger - Im really sorry! Our first pregnancy pretty much the same happened. We saw a flicker, then went in to hear hb and there was none. I really hope things turn around for you!


----------



## opera_lady24

GP....any news? I hope you got your miracle!!! Sending love either way!

AFM I'm having really weird spotting....on completely random days. Not sure if it's a sign I'm ovulating (I had a + OPK on Friday after randomly testing b/c I felt a bit, you know....in the bd mood) or if my body is trying to have a natural AF. Either way it's frustrating.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## GingerPanda

No miracle. MC #2 is confirmed. Now I just wait for it to happen.


----------



## Stinas

GP - I don't get it. Have they told you why you keep mc?


----------



## GingerPanda

They said bad luck. They won't test here until after three losses.


----------



## wantabby

So sorry Ginger!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

So sorry to hear your bad new Ginger try and stay positive hun. I know its not much help we lost 4 for no reason in the end when they did tests they couldn't find any issues, I know thats not much help but it can and will get better.

Much love & hugs to you at this time xxx


----------



## Lionchild

:hugs: Ginger, the cards just aren't dealt fairly and evenly. I'm so sorry. I'm glad you and DH are going to get away and have a special trip together though. 

Opera, have you had any hormone testing done to see if you are ovulating?

wantanerd-How are things going? Any news?

How is everyone else doing?

AFM, I had my first RE appointment yesterday and DH had an SA. Awaiting results. I have an HSG and hysteroscopy scheduled for next month along with lots of different blood tests. The RE seems to think we'd be good candidates for IUI with Clomid and trigger, but he's going to wait for test results to be sure. Our plan is wait until a year since last MC and if no BFP by then (August), we'll go ahead with IUI. Right now we're trying timed sex. No sex for several days before positive OPK, then BD 12 hours after a positive OPK. It's basically what men have to do before a SA (i.e., withhold). I should have a positive OPK on Tue or Wed of next week.


----------



## wantanerd

tomorrow I go for progesterone and on the 28th I go for pregnancy test. I don't know what to think. I am hoping for the best. We are leaving the military in the next week and that means no more free fertility treatments. We will have to take a break until after my 30th birthday in July. 
The upside is there are numerous Fs in the Dc area and one will have to take the new insurance. 
So I am hoping for the best and preparing for the worst. I hope I caught the egg. I am too afraid to take a pregnancy test before the blood draw next week. I get to live in the hopeful world until then! 
On the positive side, even though it took forever, I produced a follicle on the same meds that helped me conceive my son. Thanks to my husband leaving for the new job in a week, hopefully I will be able to keep myself busy. 

Ginger I am so sorry, hopefully the third time will be a charm?
:dust: to all!


----------



## Lionchild

Things sound promising, wanta. I'm glad you'll be busy until test day. That helps.


----------



## opera_lady24

I'm so sorry GP. I wish I could say something that would make it better, but I know nothing really can. Either way, I'm sending lots of love your way.

Lionchild...no hormone testing...although I think I got AF today. Not 100% positive about that but tomorrow will tell for sure.....GL with all the test results and BDing!!!! Remember to have fun no matter what!

Wanta...:dust: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, WaN! :dust:


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks, Opera. That's one thing we're pretty good at together (having fun). That's why it took us so long to be ready for children.

Opera, have you considered getting some tests done to see if you are ovulating? I remember the discussion and mixed feelings about Clomid, reproductive assistance and religious beliefs a couple months ago, but I can't remember if you, DH, and your doctor had discussed blood work.


----------



## Stinas

GP - Thats crazy how they won't test you now&#8230;.bad luck is not good enough answer for me. Maybe you can get a second opinion or change docs?


----------



## GingerPanda

I like my doc... and three losses is standard practice in most places. I can REQUEST the testing, but it's expensive, and my insurance won't cover it. :(

So I'm hoping it IS just bad luck... But when I get pregnant again, I'm going to ask for progesterone and baby aspirin.


----------



## Stinas

Yeah I understand. It just sucks going through it three times. I can't imagine. I went though one and it was enough for me. Still scary to go to every scan even being so far along.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah... I will never go to another scan expecting everything to be okay. That's not very positive, but... I have yet to be given a reason to feel otherwise.


----------



## Stinas

I never thought I could MC&#8230;&#8230;so every scan I was all pepped up&#8230;..until the day where I could even see on the screen something was wrong. Ever since then&#8230;.still&#8230;even today when I went&#8230;..I don't even move until I see that flicker and them moving around.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I'm the same I've had 7 scans & each time I panic after our miscarriages but once you feel them you start feeling better. I know its hard trying & you keep getting the heart ache from the loss but it is worth it in the end xxx


----------



## wantanerd

apparently I didn't ovulate well. Progesterone was very low so no miracle this month. Bummed. I was liking I had another week to hope. Stupid body. But now onto the crazy task of moving and getting settled in a new state. I just hope our new insurance covers some fertility treatments!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Wanta! I know that feeling! Do you think AF will come on her own, or will you need Provera? Every time my results came back saying no ovulation, I knew I would have a terrible 1 month wait until I could try again. Because AF wouldn't come, the doctor would make me wait 2 weeks just to "make sure I'm not pregnant" (which drove me CRAZY, as how can I be pregnant if I didn't ovulate?!), then it takes like another 2 weeks for the Provera to work.


----------



## wantanerd

I am spotting today but I am not going to use provera or prometrium to induce a period since we are moving. I am out for a few months at least. We have to see how we will fair in the uber expensive DC area before we can see if we can afford for me to go to a FS up there.


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry this wasn't your month wanta. I hope the move is relatively painless. Good luck!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Sorry wantanerd :-( it will be your time again one day & it'll be really special xxxx


----------



## opera_lady24

Sorry to hear that Wanta...I know how disappointing it can be but at least you won't have to worry about overdoing it or injuring yourself during the move. Maybe it's better to not have to think about TTC while you're adjusting to the new state and home. I've moved so many times that the thought of being pregnant while in the midst of it just sounds horribly stressful. I do hope that when you're ready to start TTCing again in a few months that your insurance will work out perfectly. Is it a PPO? If it is then there's a good chance they'll at least cover some fertility treatments. Btw....Hubby and I decided to go see a specialist at the Colorado Center for Reproductive Medicine...you were right, it is quite arguably the best reproductive center in the world...and the doc I'm going to see has done tons of research on PCOS. So thank you for making that recommendation. It's a bit of a drive down to Denver but I know it'll be worth it.

Lionchild....the fertility treatment debate ended on a positive note....I think DH was just afraid of the change a baby would bring to be completely honest, but it's a good thing the debate happened because he had a heart change and actually is totally on board with it all...he's even okay with the possibility of multiples (although I'm not okay with the possibility of triplets - I personally don't think my body can handle more than 2)!

GP....I can understand not wanting to be positive when it comes to scans and I'm sorry your doctors are just calling it "bad luck." That would completely infuriate me. I do hope you're able to rise above this and get back on your feet again. I know we're meant to have children, and I know the pain involved when awful things like MCs happen but hey, we're women....we're strong. :flower: :hugs: You can do it!!!!


----------



## Lionchild

I'm glad you're getting some assistance and that DH is on board, Opera. I hope it's not too much longer before you get your BFP. I have a feeling the fertility center will be able to help you get a BFP quickly. I've heard great things about the center in Denver. I don't know about you, but just going to an RE makes me feel like I'm a step closer to holding a baby in my arms.

Ginger, my thoughts are with you. I'm still so angry that you had to go through this again. It just completely sucks. :hugs:

AFM, we got news on DHs SA on Thursday. Sperm count and motility were normal, but morphology came back at less than 1%. I think we now know one reason why it takes us so long to get pregnant each time with me ovulating regularly. DH's round cell count was also high, so he's on 10 days of antibiotics, and then he goes back for another SA to see if the round count has improved. I just O'd last night or today, so we'll see what happens with this cycle. If nothing happens, I have bloods tests, an HSG and a hysteroscopy scheduled for next cycle. Pending the results of my tests and what the RE suggests, we plan to move forward with IUI by the end of the summer. 

Also, today marks my 2 year TTC anniversary. I feel OK about it surprisingly. Life is pretty good for me at the moment, and I feel I have grown up so much over the past two years. I'm better prepared to be a mom today than I was two years ago.

Thanks for all your support over the last year and a half, ladies (when I joined BnB). :flower: This was the first thread I joined and it's nice that we still have it going. We all need some positivity even when we feel the world/ biology/our bodies are against us.


----------



## wantanerd

We found out we get to keep the military insurance for 6 months so there's hope we can conceive a baby for free but I am going to give myself a little time to get adjusted and we're hoping new insurance will only want a dr visit fee every time we go.


----------



## Lionchild

That is great news, wanta!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, everyone! I MC'd Thursday night with misoprostol pills. I also learned that I am immune to vicodin. :(

My birthday was yesterday. My mom sent me flowers, chocolates, a card, and a check for $250. The card came very close to making me cry. It says, "Daughter, my birthday wish for you: I hope that every candle brings a new wish. I hope the smile that lights your face stays there the whole year. I hope everything you're dreaming about will come true for you. I hope you know how much I love you and how proud I am of you. I hope this birthday is everything you've dreamed it will be and that the coming year will bring you even more grace and beauty. Happy birthday, with so much love." and then she wrote, "I know this is a difficult birthday. We are thinking of you. Love, mom and dad"

She has been so supportive through all this. She cried in anger and sadness for me about how unfair it was that this journey is so much harder for me than it ever was for her or either of my sisters. She has really helped pick me up and keep me from slipping into depression... Hubs had to leave today for work. He'll be gone all week. Emotionally, I don't think I'm ready to be alone, but I couldn't go because I have to see my doctor on Wednesday.


Lionchild, I think IUI is the way to go, and I hope you have great success with it!

Wanta, that's great news about the insurance. I hope you can get the ball rolling soon.

Opera, I'm glad your husband is on board!


----------



## Stinas

Ginger - Im sorry you are going through this hard time&#8230;..but the card is right&#8230;you will get your wish and dream soon! Don't ever lose hope!


----------



## opera_lady24

How is everyone today? I'm so glad you get to keep your insurance for a little while longer wanta! That's happy news!

GP: Happy belated birthday! I'm so sorry it had to be so disappointing for you but here's to hoping that you'll be holding a baby in your arms for your next birthday!

Lionchild: GL with the IUI! I hope it truly works out for you this time! And I'm glad you found out more about DH's situation. Every bit of knowledge helps get you that much closer. I also totally agree with you that the last few years have gotten me ready for motherhood....and it's gotten DH ready for fatherhood too. It just proves that everything has its time. I'm so glad you joined this thread! It's been so nice getting to know you and everyone over the past year or so.

No news on my side. Just waiting for my RE appointment. Really looking forward to it. DH is also really looking forward to it which is a nice change from his attitude toward appointments in the past.


----------



## wantabby

That's great Opera! I'm glad DH is looking forward to your appt. It makes it nice to have support!! 

I am waiting on ovulation. I usually happens between cd17-19 so I will start timed bd'ing at the end of the week. Every other day until +OPK. Then every day for 3 days..hopefully it will end with a BFP this month!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Opera: fingers crossed your appointment  

As for us baby is now wiggling like crazy and causing me back ache. I have a proper bump now too :cloud9: xx


----------



## Lionchild

Good luck with this cycle, wantabby!

Opera, it's great that DH is now on board. I hope you have a good experience with your RE.

Bumble, glad to hear that your baby is healthy and wiggling around. Happy 27 weeks!

AFM, I'm just waiting for AF so I can begin my cycle of testing. I leave on vacation on Friday evening, so I need AF to arrive by Thursday so I can get certain blood work drawn on Friday before I leave. Tomorrow I'll be 11 DPO, and that's how long my LPs are, so I'm expecting AF tomorrow night or Thursday morning.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Lionchild - fingers crossed as shows up on time so you can get your blood works done and then relax & enjoy your holiday xx


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey Ladies!

I know it's been a while but I was wondering how everyone was doing? Any status updates?

It seems like lots of us needed a break from this thread and/or forum since the last comment was over a month ago! 

AFM: appointment with RE went really well...she was the FIRST doctor to actually listen to me. Yay! Only bummer is that even though my insurance covers a big portion of my testing, it won't cover much of my blood testing and I have to pay up front which is really expensive and so I've had to put some things on hold which was hard for me. I know I'll get there eventually. Also, I just got a new job that will start in the fall so money for testing and treatment won't even be an issue anymore which is SUPER exciting!

Anyone else? News? Anything? I hope everyone had a nice Easter (for those who celebrate). :)


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Opera,

Sorry some of the tests had to be put on hold but Yay for new job!! :-D 

As for us we're already in our 3rd and final trimester!! Scary stuff we've recently moved a few hundred miles out to the countryside which so far is very relaxing and peaceful. 

Xxx


----------



## Stinas

Opera - yay for the new job!!!! Everything happens for a reason...it will now allow you the freedom to do all the testing with out worrying! 

Bumble - yay for 3rd tri!!! It's the hardest to tell you the truth...very uncomfortable. So if you can sleep now, DO IT! Lol because you won't be able to soon. 

As for me....c section on Friday am!! Twinkles are coming!!! I'm scared out of my mind. Lol you think after all these years waiting I wouldn't be...it's crazy to think just a few days and I will have my babies after years of struggling.


----------



## GingerPanda

Opera, congrats on a good RE and a new job!

Bumblebee, congrats on 3rd tri!

Stinas, congrats on babies!



AFM... Nothing good.


Spoiler
SIL had teen mistake illegitimate child #2 yesterday, and everyone wants me to be happy for her. Not happening. Just depressed right now. Hubs's employer screwed up his tax exemptions, so we owed the federal government $2300. That was, unfortunately, all the money we saved from me miscarrying naturally instead of doing a D&C that we were going to use to go on a vacation to the UK this year. Now we don't get to go. Working on the first AF since miscarriage #2. It's going on twice as long as it should with no end in sight. Good things? Oh, those only happen to other people. *curls back up in her ball of depression*


----------



## Stinas

Ginger - Im sorry!!! That shit pisses me off when I hear stories of people like that. You don't have to be happy for her!!! Be happy for the people who have struggled or the truly genuine people....not the ones who don't really care. 
Don't let yourself down! Its really easy to. I promise there is a light at the end of the tunnel! There were plenty of times I almost gave up.....especially when a moron doc told me only way I could have a baby is through donor IVF.......well she was totally wrong idiot! If I was not strong, I would have believed her. 
Please take my advance and try to enjoy whatever time you get with dh....regardless of if you go away or not. Money comes and goes. It always goes during the hard times....trust me....but hey, what the heck are you going to do....f it and enjoy your life. You both have your health and thats all that matters right now! 
I almost killed DH before our first IVF cycle.....his entire family loves to gamble.....well my idiot got in a situation with a bookie...."won" 20k......well the bookie didn't like that and accused him of cheating.....and ended up making him pay up 20k. This was literally a week or two before my cycle that we needed to pay 30k cash for. It was devastating. 
So shit happens...dont let it bring you down. Good things do happen to people who deserve it.....unfortunately...we just have to work a little harder for it. Makes it all worth it in the end!


----------



## wantanerd

Yay stinas! So thrilled for you! I am getting settled in VA. Hoping once our house rents back in bama most of the stress will be gone and I will find an RE around here. Insurance should cover the same things that got me my son (with a co pay per office visit).


----------



## opera_lady24

Yay Bumble!!!! Enjoy these last few months!!! I hear you can really start to decipher your baby's personality in 3rd Tri but of course I don't know that for sure!

Oh. My. Gosh. Stinas!!!!! I'm SOOOO excited for you and I'll be praying for you on Friday!!!!!!! YAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!! :flower: :hugs: :blue: :pink: !!!!!!

Ginger, I am SO sorry about what's going on in your life right now. Stinas totally gave good advice: you DO NOT have to be happy for your SIL. You don't even have to be happy for people who are legitimately married and expecting who clearly don't appreciate what they've been given (I can think of a spoiled little immature brat in my own life who carries that attitude and only complains about her figure and how pregnancy makes her fart more....barf. Every time I see her I want to rip her hair out). 

Anyway, it IS "funny" how money gets tighter when you need it the most. I've totally been there and I totally know how it feels. Some of the best advice I've gotten in the past is to have what's called an emergency fund. Start with $1000 and then work toward growing it into 3-6 months worth of income. That way, when the gov't screws you over or an employer messes with your w-2s or your transmission goes out or one of you loses a job...you won't have to worry about it. This is separate from your normal savings btw. When you get there, it truly gives some serious peace of mind. Sometimes you have to start over (happened to DH and I a couple times) but it was nice having it there for those instances so we didn't have to go into to debt to fix our financial problems. 

You know the old saying, "there's a season for everything"? It's true. Tough times build character. They will grow and strengthen your marriage and they will make you better parents. It WON'T last forever. I know this from experience. You'll get through it Ginger. Keep your chin up. :) :hugs:


----------



## opera_lady24

I'm glad things are settling down for you wantanerd! I hope everything works out!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for all your lovely comments :-D 

Stings: good luck for Friday, exciting times lie ahead!! I know the feeling it's quite daunting to think very soon you'll have a little baby to love and care for! At the same time though it's just sooo exciting. 

GP: sorry to hear things aren't so good atm :-(  but everyone above has given the best advice.

Wantanerd: Glad your settling well into your new home xx


----------



## Lionchild

I'm staying very busy with work at the moment, but I wanted to say hi and that I'll be quietly stalking. 

Also, I can't wait for good news from Stinas on the twins!!

Bumblebee, I can't believe you are already 33 weeks! Your pregnancy has flown by!


----------



## GingerPanda

Same here! Can't wait to hear about the twins, Stinas! :happydance:


I have started calorie counting, and I got a Fitbit. Anyone who has a Fitbit should send a friend request to me!

https://www.fitbit.com/user/2C7FH7

I have already lost 2 lbs! 43 more to go!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Eeehh me too can't wait to here from Stinas about the twins.... It's just so exciting :-D 

Lionchild: It has just flown by!! He'll be here soon xxx


----------



## Lionchild

You got this, Ginger!


----------



## opera_lady24

Stinas!!!!!!!!!!!! News???? I know it's still early after Friday but I'm optimistic!!!! I hope everything went well!

GP: how are you feeling today? I hope the weekend brought you some rest and peace of mind. :) :hugs:

Ladies! I had my FIRST NATURAL NORMAL CYCLE IN 14 YEARS!!!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not sure how that happened but I finally have high hopes for this next cycle. The only thing I can really pin it to is, believe it or not, my church loves kids and we had a night where they got to pray over people....well...this one little boy came and prayed for me (at the beginning of my last cycle) and said the sweetest, simplest prayer, "Lord, please let this woman have a baby." Well, two weeks after that I ovulated (right on schedule!!!) and two weeks after that (today) I got AF (right on schedule!!!). I know not everyone on this thread is Christian (I STILL totally respect that!) but I hope my story encourages everyone nonetheless. :) Even though I didn't get pregnant this cycle, having a natural, normal-length cycle is such a HUGE deal for me. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Omg Opera what a lovely story!! I hope it was the prayer that has helped. 

Fingers are firmly crossed for this month. 

As for us we've got babies moses basket all set up in our room and we've just put up his new bouncer only 6 more weeks to go it's sooo exciting xxx


----------



## opera_lady24

So, I realized that if I ovulate on time (meaning I have another normal cycle), there's the possibility that I'll conceive on Mother's Day. Woot! That would be one awesome story....

:dust: to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spring is in the air! And with it comes NEW LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love all of you ladies! I hope you're doing well!


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!!! Sorry it took me sooooo long to update...its been hectic last few days, but we are finally home and all settled in. Slowly getting into a routine now. 

Angeliki (Gigi)(Baby A) Born on April 25 at 8:12am - 5lbs 11oz 18.5in long

Yianni (Johnny)(Baby B) Made his appearance at whopping 2 min behind his sister 8:14 weighing 6lbs 8oz 19.5in

Gigi was admitted to the NICU right away due to fluid in lungs...she spent all of friday and most of saturday in there, which was upsetting, but it was only routine, so I am thankful for that. 
Yianni was a champ from the start. In recovery he bf right away. I was contemplating doing it, but he found his way and just latched on like a champ. I was amazed actually. I fed him all of friday, but by sat he was starving and I had to formula feed. I was upset, but poor kid was too upset and hungry....I couldn't keep up. Not to mention they bottle feeding Gigi in NICU and she didn't want to latch on at all, so I just gave up on the whole bf thing. 

I can't explain to you what an amazing feeling this is. Its still soooo surreal, still does not feel like they are mine, but once they look at you and smile, all those years of crying go right away. I can't wait for you all to experience it.


----------



## GingerPanda

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats, mama! I can't wait to see pictures of your babies! I'm sure they're gorgeous!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats Stina!! They are big for twins! Isabela was smaller than both of them! I can't wait to see pictures.


Isabela will be 1 year old in 2.5 months. I can't believe it. She is such a beautiful, happy little girl, here she is with her first pigtail today, she has been pretty bald most of her life haha
 



Attached Files:







10172656_10152189367487880_1854719006910545574_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lionchild

Awe, Borr, Isabela is adorable!!! Out of curiosity, are you raising her bilingual? 

Stinas, Congrats!!! I am so incredibly happy for you!! You went through hell and beat the odds and now you have the greatest rewards (plural)! I've been checking for updates and pictures in your journal and I'm cracking up because you updated our positivity thread and not your journal. I'm glad to hear the babies and mama are doing well. Enjoy yourself and we look forward to pictures when you have some time.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Congrats Stinas!! 

That's a great weight for twins. I'm glad your home and settled with your little bundles of joy!! Xxx


----------



## opera_lady24

Awww!!!! Congrats Stinas! You truly are a trooper and I couldn't be happier for you! I'm so glad you are all doing so well and now comfy at home! Please post pics soon!!!!

Borr Isabella is SOOOOO adorable! I love her little pigtail!

AFM I'm doing well....just waiting to ovulate and hopefully getting close. DH is one super happy camper. ;-) I honestly can't believe how I feel since my last cycle. You know, normal. Not PCOS normal...normal. Like I never had PCOS before. Crazy stuff. I actually have energy again. Yay!

MORE :dust: to everyone!!!!!!! Sending positivity to everyone on this thread!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Aww loving your soooo happy and positive this cycle Opera. Fingers firmly crossed it will bring you even more luck!!

:dust: :dust: and more :dust: to you!! xxx


----------



## wantabby

After four years I have my first BFP! Beta 30 @ 12dpo


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Eeehh congrats wantababy!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats!! So exciting!!! 


Lionchild I try to talk in English to her a lot and see if she might pick some up, also all music and videos are English and we will look for a school with strong English. But I will have to say her primary language is Spanish :)


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats, wantabby!! That must be extra exciting for you after such a long wait.

Good luck this cycle, Opera! And :dust: to everyone else who is trying.

@Borr, :thumbup: Fantastic!


----------



## opera_lady24

CONGRATS WANTABBY!!!!!!!! I'll put a flashy :bfp: sign next to your name!!!!!


----------



## opera_lady24

Ladies...one more :bfp: and we'll have more bfp's on the list (page 1) than not!!!!! That's positively positive right there!!!! Who's it gonna be???!!!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Fingers crossed Opera it'll be you!!!


----------



## Stinas

I second that bumble!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Wantabby!

I hope it's someone soon! :)


----------



## opera_lady24

Ladies!!! I think I ovulated!!!!!!!!! Don't worry...my bases are 100% covered. 

I also think I have croup. Yucky.


----------



## GingerPanda

Boo croup, yay possible ovulation!


----------



## wantabby

I had a MC today.. boo!! :cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm SO sorry hon! I know EXACTLY how much that sucks! :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Opera: congrats on possible ovulation. This month may be the month hehe!! How exciting. 

Wantabby: I'm sooo sorry to hear your news. There's nothing worse, if you need anything we're all here xxx


----------



## opera_lady24

I'm SO so sorry wantabby. Bumble is right...we are all here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Oh no Want!! Im sorry!!! Its a terrible thing to go through, i know, but like the other ladies said, we are all here for you!!


----------



## wantanerd

I am so sorry Wantabby =(


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh no :-(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry :(


----------



## opera_lady24

How is everyone today? I think I'm currently 6dpo. No news here otherwise.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Keep us updated opera we're all routing for you!! 

AFM: We saw our consultant yesterday baby is measuring 40 weeks!! Eek haha he's going to be a big boy they're estimating on average 9lb but he's still not engaged yet so I may be in for a wait yet. Feeling a bit down hearted about it as I was all geared up for him to come in the next few weeks and it feels like he's going to be late now xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Nothing here. I contacted my doctor's office about wanting to start some simple RPL testing (like for blood-clotting disorders) now, rather than wait to have another loss. Waiting on him to call me back.


----------



## opera_lady24

FX'd for you Bumble that your baby isn't late! GL with all of that! Keep your head up! You're almost a mama!!! 

GP that sounds like a good idea and smart plan. I hope you hear from your doctor soon! 

AFM: question for all those who have been pregnant before....did you feel anything early on? I mean, I'm only 7dpo but yesterday I started feeling this weird bubbling in my uterus. I'm guessing it's just gas but I don't think it's from the meds because it only just started yesterday but it isn't going away and I can't place the sensation...it's not painful...just weird. Thoughts?


----------



## GingerPanda

I didn't the first time. The second time, I woke up on 10dpo and just **knew** I was pregnant. Got a BFP that day.

I usually get little weird bubbly-sensations around that time, though. Especially when I've taken Clomid. I think it's just because I'm looking for the weird feelings.


----------



## JenzyKY

I was just crazily bloated.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I was the same as GP I woke up on morning of missed af with no symptoms to speak of but just *knew* I was pregnant with this one, I did and frer first and Tbh was convinced I'd just talked myself into believing I was at first until I saw the lines and then I did a clearblue digi and got a 2-3 on the same day. 

With some of the others leading upto the day I had some strange bubbley stomach feelings, head aches and just felt generally run down xx


----------



## wantanerd

I didn't know I was pregnant. I should have figured it out before the blood test at 4 weeks. I was crabby, my skin broke out, and I puked after drinking two glasses of wine and had no desire to drink the rest of the weekend. The morning of my blood test my boobs had grown and I attributed it to hormones and the wine for consuming too much sugar.


----------



## opera_lady24

Thanks ladies! This is so helpful. I'm starting to doubt everything. Weird bubbly sensation still there...I get occasional headaches and am sleeping a lot later in the mornings (like it's nearly impossible to get up). My bbs were tender for a few days than nothing, but normally I get tender bbs before AF shows up. My BBT is a bit lower than it was last cycle so that's why I'm starting to doubt. I'd think I'd have higher temps by now if I clearly ovulated. The only other thing that helps me know I've actually ovulated is my dreams are getting so vivid it's hard to tell them apart from reality and progesterone normally does that.

Anyway....any updates on your ends?


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm on my second day of waiting to hear from my doctor on whether or not he'll do some RPL blood testing now, rather than wait for me to have another loss. Also, I have been busting my ass with diet and working out, and have lost 5 lbs since 4/23. :thumbup:

Thinking about starting inositol powder, as it's supposed to be *amazeballs* for PCOS! Plus it's natural and doesn't require a prescription. I just learned about it a few days ago. It is one of the other things I want to talk to my doctor about.

I think Metformin is giving me long, fucked up periods. CD12, and I still get brown when I wipe. This happened last month too. Plus AF came a couple of days early this time.


----------



## wantanerd

I am off the carbs since it is the only thing I can do until our house rents in AL. I think I will try the Inositol. I am not weighing myself (I am anti scale =P) but I am hopeful at some point this summer I will be thinner and able to get to a FS here and see if we can't kick start the process again.


----------



## GingerPanda

I just bought a 4oz bottle of inositol (700mg per 1/4 tsp serving), and I had two servings in a small glass of water. Couldn't taste it at all, so that's good!

My doc was cool with me trying it, since the Metformin is screwing up my periods (12 days, two months in a row. NO THANK YOU!)


He is also down with doing some of the clotting tests and such. He'll call me on Friday to tell me what tests they're offering.


----------



## opera_lady24

I'm not a huge fan of metformin. It really bothers my stomach. I'll have to look into the inositol...I've never heard of it.

I'm sorry to hear about your messed up periods. That really sucks. Like I said, I'm definitely not a fan of metformin. 

wantanerd I really hope you can start trying again soon!


----------



## wantanerd

I am now on the extended release metformin and I am taking 1500mg and my stomach is so much better than when I was taking the cheaper generic twice a day. Yes it still clears out my stomach if I eat something sweet or filled with carbs but not with the same crazy cramps.


----------



## GingerPanda

Only twice a day? I was having to take it three times a day. Yuck. Day two of the inositol. I hope this works.


----------



## wantanerd

I take three pills once a day now and it's much better. Part of my problem before this year was trying to get back on the metformin twice a day. Now with the extended release, I take my pills right before bed and I have had 90% of the side effects go away. Which is much better.


----------



## opera_lady24

What's the difference between the extended release and the generic? My doctor just switched me from 1 1000mg pill to 2 500mg pills a day. I know that's still a low dosage (he wants me at 2000mg) but he said there's no rush in getting there and I'm really hoping that the smaller dosage twice a day will be much more tolerable. For me, the issue isn't so much nasty cramps but the sudden and unexpected need to find a bathroom asap. That is something that I just can't live with, especially when I start teaching in August. Seriously...one minute I'm fine and the next...yuck! It is SO not fun and really not manageable. I have noticed it's worse when I eat too much sugar, but it's also bad if I eat a slightly larger non-carb meal like steak. I'm sorry, but steak is not all that unhealthy. Geez! Can't I just eat in peace without fear of nasty consequences???!!!


----------



## wantanerd

check your bottle. It would say on the bottle extended release. The sudden need to run to the bathroom diminishes after the first couple weeks and I was a high school teacher taking the non extended release 1000mg twice a day and yes there were times I had to call for someone to relieve me but those occasions were very few and far between. Teachers back teachers up and understand emergencies.
your body does get used to it but its a bitch getting there.


----------



## wantanerd

Sugar makes the side effects worse. low carb is definitely the way to go and lots and lots of water helps as well. 
and the extended release metformin more money than the normal metformin but I don't think I will go back on the normal version. I am willing to pay more to not deal with the severity of the side effects.


----------



## GingerPanda

I've been taking it since march, and I was STILL having sudden horror poops. It was awful.

Day two of inositol, and my weird brown CM has completely and totally stopped! Coincidence? Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## wantanerd

For me it's just a part of life. I have been on and off metfomin since 2001. The joys of being diagnosed with PCOS at 16. I look at it as a clearing out of my system. Hence why you tend to lose weight on it.


----------



## GingerPanda

I was hoping I would lose weight on it too, but I didn't. :(


----------



## wantanerd

I had to go low carb to lose weight as well but the metformin helps


----------



## opera_lady24

Well, I've switched to two doses of 500mg a day instead of 1 dose of 1000mg and it seems to have stopped the side effects. I'm going to stick with that dosage for at least two more weeks and if no side effects I'll increase it. It's such a relief not having to worry about needing the bathroom asap.

GP your post made me laugh so hard! Also, I really need to try that stuff!

So, I'm not so confident I ovulated...perhaps the metformin is screwing with my system? I'd say it's possible because I've been on the higher dose this entire cycle and been sick for most of it as well until these last few days. I am losing my sweet tooth, so that's a nice change. I've battled that my whole life. But anyway, back to ovulation....my temperatures have been SUPER erratic this cycle, even during what I thought was my follicular phase. Like today....my BBT was lower than it has ever been my entire life (or at least since I started charting). There's no way I have progesterone in my system. I'm typically consistently up in the 98.0-4 area when I've successfully ovulated. Yesterday I had a patch of ewcm which made me wonder if I'm having a late ovulation. I guess I'll find out and see when 15dpo comes around with no AF and no positive hpt. It's just frustrating to have such an erratic chart. Maybe that's a good sign of my body trying to function the way it should?

Thanks for all your advice ladies. I'm SO glad I have people to talk to who completely understand.

How is everyone today?


----------



## wantanerd

I am trying to figure out whats going on with my cycle as well. Well, I don't temp or do anything, usually when I start to see some spotting, the period is not far behind. Not this time I guess. I had light spotting friday and yesterday and nothing today. So I am waiting. I haven't had the period in three months but now I am cramping and my boobs are hurting. can it just show up already!


----------



## opera_lady24

Yep...yet another anovulatory cycle. AF no where in sight...debating on using provera. I did start Inositol, so we'll see what that does...

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Sorry to hear it wasn't you're month Opera :-( 

AFM: I'm supposedly days away from babies birth. I feel he's going to be there a few more weeks yet. I get the odd stomach cramps on occasion but that's my only symptoms really. Wish he'd just get his bum in gear now. We just want him here and safe xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Bumblebee, hopefully he'll be here sooner rather than later!

Opera, how much inositol are you taking daily? Some ladies had luck with getting it to start a cycle in as little as two weeks, which is about how long it takes for Provera to do it for me.


----------



## wantanerd

I take 1.5 tea spoons of it. Or I would be if I hadn't forgotten it at home! Well I will restart in 11 days when I get home from vacation.


----------



## GingerPanda

How many mg is that in your brand? My current one is 700mg per 1/4 tsp. The new bottle I just ordered is 600mg per 1/4 tsp.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thank you GP I hope so getting to the uncomfortable stage now!! Xx


----------



## wantanerd

700mg. I read on a PCOS blog you should have 4 grams a day so I get close to that in 1.5 teaspoons


----------



## GingerPanda

I read that too, but it was only on the one blog that said that was how much people took in the studies. All the PCOS forums I trolled had people taking anywhere from 1200 to 2800mg per day.

Both hubs and I are taking it. We're almost out. I ordered another bottle online. It was supposed to arrive sometime today or through to Monday, but they haven't even SHIPPED it yet! Pissed does not cover it.


----------



## Brie1117

Hello, all you lovely ladies!!! Boy have I missed you!

I've tried to keep up with all the goings on, but what with the wedding, starting grad school, internships, promotions and new shows, I know I was far too busy - but I often thought about you all and read many posts and comments!

My heart goes out to you all who are grieving losses, I'm jumping up and down thrilled for those of you who made one stick (and are still around to encourage), and to those of you still in the trenches - I'm right along side you & back in business!!!

I hope everyone is having a good start to summer (teachers, you must be STOKED to be off for a few months!). Anyone got any awesome vacation plans??

Bumblebee, you must be ready to POP!!!!!! Sooooo awesome!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Briiiiiiiiiiiie! I'm so happy to see you! I missed you muchly! I hope everything is super with you! :hugs:


I got my RPL test results back today, and I might have lupus anticoagulant syndrome. Blood clotting disorder, treatable! I go back for confirmation testing on August 26th. More info in my journal.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Brie!!

I'm being induced later today!!! Eeehh it's 2.40am here now and I can't sleep for being excited and anxious but can't wait to meet our baby. I will update asap once he's here xxx


----------



## Brie1117

Hi GingerPanda!! Thank you for the warm welcome!! What is RPL???

Bumblebee - eek!!!! Best of luck!!!!! How exciting!!!!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!! 


I've got a question: WHAT THE HECK DOES "sore or tender" boobs in very early pregnancy actually FEEL like??

I'm gonna lay out a long description, cuz it's been FOREVER since Ive gotten to talk about this stuff with anyone!!!!

I had a light period (on our honeymoon, of all the times!) and then 13 days later I had this random uber light spotting (like, light pink to lift brown, scant on TP and undies, lasted for about an hour) and am calling that O day (only thing that makes sense, to me). We had bd on CD8, 9 & 12, so it may have been ok timing.....Now, actually from 4 Dpo to tonight, 7 Dpo, m boobs have been doing THE STRANGEST things, which they'd never before EVER have done.

One minute they'll be totally fine & I won't notice them at all. Another minute (like mid conversation with a friend) my nipples & tips will go all iceyhot tingly. Another minute, stabbing pains in all sorts of random points. Another minute, a dull throb of an ache - SOOOO WEIRD, and yet, they definitely do NOT hurt to the touch (although putting my strapless bra on was interesting - they didn't like that and for about 20 minutes I was REALLY uncomfortable!)
Definitely not in my head (though, I keep convincing myself it is).

I wouldn't say it's THE WORST my boobs have ever felt, because I'm expecting them to be sore to touch - but definitely the most they've ever felt like this.

On top of that, I am generally tired, but not over fatigued, have some ovary twinges (standard for me at all points in my cycle) some sensitivity to smells and hot flashes (both also standard after O).

I lost my mind for a minute and took an HPT (at, like, 4pm on 6 Dpo) and I KNEW it was going to be negative, I mean duh. But I hadn't poas in so long, I just think I had to get that out of my system.

So, I'm chalking these Boobie pains up to Ovulaition hormones, but I am curious to know WHAT the difference, or description of sore tender pregnancy boobies is.

Thoughts??

PS - it's ok to tell me I'm crazy - I haven't done this in a long time :/


----------



## GingerPanda

RPL = Recurrent Pregnancy Loss, basically multiple miscarriages, especially in a row. Usually they don't do testing until you've had 3, but I demanded some tests after 2 and got a possible answer.


As for the boobs, it definitely sounds interesting! I think it feels different for everybody. For me, it felt like my whole boob was bruised. Very painful to the touch. Also, there was like a burning sensation in my nipples sometimes. If I went without a bra, they would have a constant low-level radiant pain. It hurt to put bras on, but they felt better in the long run.


I hope you get a BFP!


----------



## Brie1117

GPanda - I'm sorry, I didn't mean to bring that up.

You demand that shit!! Lol :)

For me, the boob craziness is, I'm guessing, probably something to do with estrogen - I think my body was making a bunch of ovum/follicles, as I was having crazy o pains off & on for a few weeks. The spotting may just have been related to that. Temps show that I haven't even O'd yet, so....
Back on my old ttc regimen of Vitex tincture 3x daily, Mexican Ovulation Tea 1x a week, prenatals + dha + omegas + calcium + b complex, Temping daily & using OPKs. All this helped my cycles be more predictable before our ttc break.
I convinced my husband (gosh that's so fun to say husband, now!) that, when he hears my temp alarm go off, he has to stick the thermometer in my mouth so I don't have to move or anything, lol xD - we'll see.

Changes we're making : 
- hubby taking more vitamins (1.000 mg of vit C, & zinc every day)
- veggie smoothie every day in our nutribullet (yaay wedding gifts!!)
- our own version of SMEP - bd every other day, as long as we feel like it/almost positive opks, then every day once pos OPKS. Hips up for 10-20 min each time.

It's amazing the amt of effort, tracking, pills, positions we're all willing to try to make a child..... Blows my mind :)


On another note, and I will try to make this brief, my girlfriend got in trouble with Child Protective Services and is in the process of getting her 1 year old daughter back permanently. Through a strange series of events, my sister, mother and myself are being cleared as foster parents. SO THERES GONNA BE A BABY IN OUR HOUSE!!!!!!! I wish I wasn't so dang busy & could really enjoy this time, but maybe my body will respond in some crazy magical way and I'll get a baby in me by osmosis, or something, lol :)

Hope all is well with you ladies!!!

BUMBLEBEE - I hope everything went amazingly and that you are head over heels in love with your new addition! Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo for a baby in the house! You'll make a great foster mama! :happydance:


----------



## wantanerd

So I found out our new insurance covers NOTHING fertility related which gutted me. We don't have the money (living near DC is freaking expensive) to do anything. We had hoped our insurance would cover what our military insurance did which was anything before IUI. 
But it doesn't cover a thing. I am meeting with a specialist here to find out if they offer any packages. In CO, the RE offered 3 IUIs, monitoring included for 1500$ with a refund if you conceived on the first or second try. I still hope I don't need an IUI but thanks to PCOS, ovulation strips and BBT doesn't work on me. I always show all over the place with LH levels. Femara and the HCG shot worked after the 4th try but I had to rely on 4-7 ultrasounds a cycle and thats the killer financially. 

So unless a miracle happens and I get pregnant on my own, I don't think it's a possibility for us to afford anything for at least a year. I was pretty low yesterday. 
It sucks because everything started to look up, we have renters, i am not nearly as heavy as I thought I was, I have been really good on my diet and we were in a place where the stress was low and we were ready to start the fertility process again. 

I can try the femara on my own, the costs of meds aren't the issue, it's whether it will work without the HCG shot. And without knowing when I ovulate, the shot doesn't work. 

I do have an appointment with a regular gyno next wednesday and will see if she can't help me. I need refills of my thyroid med and metformin. But it really hurts that I am in the window of not needing serious fertility help (IUI and IVF) but taking the pills on my own doesn't work. 

I am turning 30 in 12 days and I know my fertility odds go down and that's hard to take since I want more than one child. I was an only child who wanted nothing more than to have a sibling so it's killing me inside to not be able to have another baby for my son. I know there is still plenty of time to conceive and turning 30 isn't the end of the world but when you have insulin resistant PCOS having your chances decrease as you get older is one more thing I don't need in the long process of conceiving. 

I feel defeated. Finding a job up here is pointless thanks to high childcare costs so I am feeling stuck. Yeah I know conceiving can happen naturally but I am not the luckiest when it comes to fertility. Even though I am the classic easy fix, I can't do anything about it thanks to stupid insurance companies. I hate living in this area. I hate that everything is doubly expensive thanks to all the crazy money that people have in this area. A simple fertility consult costs 350$! 

I am spotting again and I am hoping against hope my period is finally on its way. But I have spotted last month and nothing. I hate living in Va. If we lived in Maryland and the company was based there, there would be mandatory infertility coverage, but since we are in VA, there is nothing. No plan my husbands company provides offers fertility coverage. 
I hope everyone is having a better week than I have and I feel so bad venting since I am lucky enough to have one child. Infertility is no joke and it can bite me.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry to hear this bad news, Wantanerd. I hope you can get something figured out with your doctor. :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Baby Jack arrived on 17.06.2014 @ 10.27pm after being in established labour only an hr and a half induction made things go stupidly quick!! Had to have a episiotomy to get him out but did it all on gas and air and he is gorgeous!! He was born weighing 8lb 15. We've had some problems feeding due to tongue tie but we're now expressing and getting there xx


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats! :cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks ladies. 

Wantanerd: sorry to hear about the problems with insurance :-( 

Xx


----------



## Brie1117

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-haaaaaaaaaaaaaawwww!!!!! :happydance:

MAJOR CONGRATULATIONS TO THE NEW MAMA!!!!!! Way to Go, Bumblebee!!!!!

Wantanerd - it's things like this that makes me think we all need to secede to Sweden where everybody gets free health care, and the fertility insurance is, like,#1 in the world. :/ here's hoping a solution pops up quickly, or AF truly comes and a new cycle!


Ladies, have any of you ever tried Canola Oil as lube?? I'm reading so many mixed things about it. Here's the thing, tho - Preseed gave me infections. Obviously KY, Astroglide and Saliva are not options. And I'm very hesitant to use ACTUAL eggwhites..... But we've been using the Canola Oil for the last week, and I'm kinda diggin' it - has anyone tried it and had a NOT so good response??? I know it's sperm-friendly, so I'm kinda of the mind that, if the shoe fits.....

Oh!!! And TWO VERY IMMEDIATE AND POSITIVE OPKS TODAY at 5:00-ish pm on Wondfo AND Dollar Tree (I'm gonna stop using the dollar tree ones because they seem to be giving me strange reads). Bought 40 pack of wondfo online, as well as Clearblue digital opks - I like being able to confirm my initial findings.

Already :sex: this morning before test, so today is covered. Gonna make sure we get it in tomorrow and next day, too. We'll see what temps do.

Right now, I'm too amped up from tonight's rehearsal to go to sleep, so I'm bugging you guys instead, lol!!!! :winkwink:

Ok, I'm done :)

PS - we find out on Thursday if that little baby is coming to live with us for a spell...... Eek!!!

Love you all!!! Buenos noches, amigas!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I've never heard of using canola oil, but it sounds messy! Whatever works for you, though! We have never used any fancy lubes. We usually just use saliva. I know it's not considered "sperm friendly", but I have gotten pregnant both times they were able to medically induce ovulation. So, I dunno!

Totally agree about seceding to Sweden! They're definitely some smart fellows! (Plus, I'm obsessed with IKEA, lol)

So excited to hear about the baby! :happydance:



AFM, I'm still waiting to hear from my doctor. He's in town this week, but technically still on vacation. They said he might call, or he might not until next week. This was a really crappy time for him to agree to do RPL testing, then run off on vacation for two weeks! I wish the time was flying by as fast for me as it probably is for him!


----------



## wantanerd

I so totally want to leave this country for one with free health insurance.


----------



## GingerPanda

I really think infertility should be mandatory coverage under the ACA.


----------



## wantanerd

Since the 1980s, 15 states&#8212;*Arkansas, California, Connecticut, Hawaii, Illinois, Louisiana, Maryland, Massachusetts, Montana, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Rhode Island, Texas and West Virginia*&#8212;have passed laws that require insurers to either cover or offer coverage for infertility diagnosis and treatment. Thirteen states have laws that require insurance companies to cover infertility treatment. Louisiana and New York prohibit the exclusion of coverage for a medical condition otherwise covered solely because the condition results in infertility. Two states&#8212;California and Texas&#8212;have laws that require insurance companies to offer coverage for infertility treatment. Utah requires insurers providing coverage for maternity benefits to also provide an indemnity benefit for adoption or infertility treatments. While most states with laws requiring insurance companies to offer or provide coverage for infertility treatment include coverage for in vitro fertilization, California, Louisiana, and New York have laws that specifically exclude coverage for the procedure.
Anyone want to help mount a national campaign for fertility coverage? I so wish my husband's company was based 20 miles away in Maryland!


----------



## GingerPanda

My husband's office and my doctor are in Ohio, but we live and the company is based in Kentucky.


----------



## wantanerd

When I was first given clomid, it was only a $5.00 prescription with insurance so at least in my home state of Florida that was covered.


----------



## JenzyKY

Congrats Bumblebee!! Ouch episiotomy! Hope the tongue tie can be clipped soon to help with feeding!! 

I think fertility testing and meds should be covered. Anything diagnostic should be covered.


----------



## wantanerd

testing and diagnostic is covered, meds and any treatment for infertility is not.


----------



## JenzyKY

Mine covers nothing and I know GP has been denied diagnostic as well.


----------



## wantanerd

So that happened today. With the help of femara once again. I did the bad thing of buying the drug online at an overseas pharmacy and boom pregnant! take that fertility doctors!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats! :happydance:


I have ovulated for the first time on my own with spearmint tea and levothyroxine! We'll see how it turns out. :haha:


----------



## wantanerd

fingers crossed! I didn't think I was pregnant but was having crazy bloating and nausea showed up today so I bit the bullet and tested. I didn't think I could get pregnant since without the ultrasound, i never knew but i ovulated without the help of the hcg shot and we got lucky we conceived around new years. now the wait until 12 weeks...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Contrats wantanerd! How exciting! 

I can't wait until you test GP!

We are TTC #2 as of January. This is our first cycle! Hoping it won't take too long :)


----------



## wantanerd

It took two years for us. I hope you don't have to wait that long!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm almost 3 years into trying for #1, and only have two losses. :(

But now I'm being treated for hypothyroid, on a new diet for Hashimoto's, and self-treating my PCOS. So hopefully soon I will get to join the mom club!

Here's to 2015 being a healthy baby boom for us all! :dance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks GP. It's been a long road for you but it seems that finally you are getting answers and treatments :) Really hoping for a baby for you this year :)


----------



## wantabby

yay wantanerd! I have gotten my BFP with Femara also! I go for a scan Thursday. It took us a little over 5 years!


----------



## wantanerd

First kid was from Femara too. Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## Stinas

WANT - YAYYYYY CONGRATS!!!

Opera - how are you doing???!

All is well here! Not too much time to get on here anymore. Twinkies are almost 9 months now. To say this is hard is an understatement....but boy oh boy is it worth it!!! My mom still helps me because DH is pretty much never home....so she's still living with us....thank god!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations Want!!! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Looks like we'll be bump buddies, Wantanerd!
 



Attached Files:







1-22-15_10-11-12dpo.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats!


----------



## Stinas

Ginger yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Omg I've not been on here in ages congrats ladies!!! Our little man is 7 months already!! 

I've just missed my af as well got a majorly faint positive so will see what next few weeks brings
Xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Bumblebee! Yay! We're having a baby explosion!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats bumblebee!! Send some of that baby explosion dust over here! I am out this month :(


----------



## JenzyKY

Congrats everyone! I hope everyone has sticky babies! Bumblebee, you will be one busy Mom! 

I'm sorry, Borr. :-(. Hope it happens soon.


----------



## wantabby

Yayy Ginger && Bumblebee!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I know very busy Jack will be 15 months by the time 2nd baby may be here in honesty it wasn't planned and I'm terrified about them being so young. But after waiting so long to get Jack we're in love regardless :-D


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Girls, finally feel good to post test pics if you'd like to see..... I finally got some good string tests.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sure!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Sorry I'll have to do it tomorrow ladies, it won't let me do it from my phone xx


----------



## wantanerd

Bumble according to my LMP I am due the same day! It will probably change in two weeks when I get my first u/s.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Wantanerd: I've got to get an appointment with the midwife.... But I think that mine will probably change as well xxx


----------



## wantanerd

8 Weeks 1 Day 
HB 175 =)
Due Sept 24th


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo, congrats!

My scan is on Wednesday. Very nervous!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Congrats wantanerd!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay Wantanerd! Congratulations!! 

Ginger I am reading your journal and waiting to hear on wonderful news wednesday :)

AFM, we went on our beach vacation and we all got terribly sick! We only managed one BD on CD12 :( so I am pretty bummed this month, well maybe next month!


----------



## GingerPanda

What a bummer that you got sick on your beach vacation! Boo!

I'm so ready for Wednesday just to be over. My stomach is constantly in knots over it. And my stomach was already unhappy to begin with! I'm having lemonade for dinner because it's all I can keep down, even after the anti-nausea meds.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am sorry GP. I had a ton of nausea too so I know that feeling :( it does become better with time :hugs: also, unfortunately and fortunately once you pee on that stick and it's positive you will be nervous and frightened over one thing or the other. Once we become mothers the worry and nervousness just never ends ;) I hope the scan eases your nerves :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Born.dg.baby:
That once on your holiday could be all it takes to have your bfp. Sucks you got ill on your holiday though. 

I wonder how other people are getting on xxx


----------



## wantanerd

This pregnancy is definitely filled with a lot more nausea that my first pregnancy. I feel like I have been sick since before I saw the positive pregnancy test. The next 4-5 weeks can't be over fast enough.


----------

